# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Αγοράστε FULL LLU ADSL απο εναλλακτικούς!!!!!

## commando

BANDWITH ΠΑΡΟΧΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14462

*******************************************************

Δεδομενου του οργασμου που υπαρχει αυτη την στιγμη στην αγορα οι εταιρειες θα προσπαθησουν να αλιευσουν πελατες που θα μεταπηδησουν μετα στα ιδιοκτητα dslam ειτε vivodi ειτε forthnet ειτε tellas ειτε hol ειτε αλλοι.Μεσα στα χριστουγεννιατικα πακετα θα υπαρχει συμβαση να υπογραψετε που αν και οταν ειναι ετοιμο το full llu του καθε παροχου θα σας μεταφερει με double play τηλεφωνια και ιντερνετ εκτος ΟΤΕ πλεον.Οχι οτι ειναι κακο αφου θα πουληθει και ο Οτε απλα προσεξτε τι θα υπογραψετε......

Το παιχνιδι με την HOL-INTRACOM-ΜΠΟΜΠΟΛΑΣ-ΣΥΣΤΕΜΑ που αγορασαν τις ΑΤΤΙΚΕΣ τηλεπικοινωνιες ειναι πως εχουν 500 χιλιομετρα οπτικες ινες στην ΑΘΗΝΑ ενω οι αλλοι τρεχουν τωρα να δουν τι θα κανουν ενω ακομα δεν εχει αναφερει κανεις στο φορουμ εδω και αμφιβαλλω αν οντως η ταχυτητα και η αμεση παραδοση του ΤΕΛΛΑΣ ΖΗΣΤΟ ισχυει.Αν εχει βαλει καποιος ας ενημερωσει,αν και μαλλον φαινεται φυκια γιατι η τελλας εχει λιγα χιλιομετρα οπτικες ενω ΟΛΟΙ οι παροχοι voip περνανε μεσα απο τις οπτικες των ΑΤΤΙΚΩΝ..
Επειδη η HOL σε 3 μηνες θα εχει πληρως λεει double play μην αγορασετε dsl router και voip εξοπλισμο που πιθανως δεν θα σας χρειαστει.
Η HOL επισης ακουσα οτι αναβαθμισε την εξοδο της προς εξω στα 2.5Gbps αν και δεν το γραφει ακομα στο site τους.
Δεν προμοταρω τη HOL απλα σαν συνετος πελατης καλυτερα θα ειναι να περιμενετε προτεινω να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο...
Οσον αφορα σε μας Ο χριστος αν ηταν στο AWMN θα ελεγε ο εχων μια dsl ας μοιραζει τουλαχιστον σε 2!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Η HOL επισης ακουσα οτι αναβαθμισε την εξοδο της προς εξω στα 2.5Gbps αν και δεν το γραφει ακομα στο site τους.


Για να δούμε τώρα αν η HOL θα χαλαρώσει την θηλειά του traffic shaping που μας έχει επιβάλλει...

HOL NMS
*Κορωπί*
Total: 2741,492 Mbps

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Η HOL επισης ακουσα οτι αναβαθμισε την εξοδο της προς εξω στα 2.5Gbps αν και δεν το γραφει ακομα στο site τους.
> 
> 
> Για να δούμε τώρα αν η HOL θα χαλαρώσει την θηλειά του traffic shaping που μας έχει επιβάλλει...
> 
> HOL NMS
> *Κορωπί*
> Total: 2741,492 Mbps


μπραβο Vigor δεν τοχα δει κοιταζα πανω που λεει MED nautilus(ο υπευθυνος της HOL τα μασησε λιγο οταν ρωτηθηκε απο μενα για το 40ΚΒ traffic shaping αλλα ειπε ενταξει τωρα ειναι 2.5Gigabits και θα επενδυσουν κι αλλο μολις ερθει η συστεμα μαλλον φανταζομαι.....

----------


## Cha0s

Εμάς όταν μας πήρε η HOL για Datacenter Services έλεγαν ότι το backbone τους είναι άψογο μπλα μπλα μπλα, όταν όλα τα λινκς με εξωτερικό και ΑΙΧ ήταν κατακόκκινα...

Πας που πας να πουλήσεις κάτι, τουλάχιστον μην λες τις ίδιες πατάτες που λες και σε κάποιον που δεν είναι η δουλειά του.


Αυτά έγιναν πριν ένα μήνα, και δεν ανέφεραν τίποτα για αναβαθμίσεις όταν ερωτήθηκαν για το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στο backbone τους. Απλά είπαν ότι όλα είναι οκ  :: 

Μετά τα τελευταία περί TS αδυνατώ να εμπιστευτώ την HOL και ας έχει ότι δίκτυο θέλει...

----------


## fotis

commando +++++++++++++++++++++

πολύ καλό info!

----------


## diabibas

Και εγώ πιστέυω ότι τώρα στις γιορτές θα γίνει χαμός προσφορών, στον οποίο οι εταιρείες ΔΕΝ πιστέυω ότι θα μπορέσουν να ανταποκριθούν μέσα σε εύλογα διαστήματα.

Πάντως εταιρεία που εξ' αρχής έχει φίλτρα, όπως η HOL ... μάλλον θα συμφωνήσω με τον Cha0s.

----------


## paravoid

> Για να δούμε τώρα αν η HOL θα χαλαρώσει την θηλειά του traffic shaping που μας έχει επιβάλλει...
> 
> HOL NMS
> *Κορωπί*
> Total: 2741,492 Mbps


Ή κάτι εγώ καταλαβαίνω λάθος ή εσύ.
Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι αυτό είναι το άθροισμα μαζί με τις γραμμές του εσωτερικού.
Δηλαδή συμπεριλαμβάνονται και οι ταχύτητες που έχει το Κορωπί με ΟΛΑ τα POPs του εσωτερικού.
Εγώ πάντως βλέπω κάτι Internation Seabone στο 98.9% και δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχουν τέτοια νούμερα σε ISP...

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Για να δούμε τώρα αν η HOL θα χαλαρώσει την θηλειά του traffic shaping που μας έχει επιβάλλει...
> 
> HOL NMS
> *Κορωπί*
> Total: 2741,492 Mbps
> 
> 
> ...


Τι λες τωρά!!!
Αυτά είναι καλά....που να δεις 1-2 μήνες πριν που έβαλε το TS στα 5-10ΚΒ/s ....τότε έβλεπες στο γράφημα τιμές 99.99% .....

----------


## messinianet

Cha0s +++

----------


## commando

συμφωνω με cha0s  ::   ::  βεβαια τωρα η HOL ειναι ΙNTRACOM (και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι βαλανε κιτρινο πακετο επρεπε να το κανουν ερυθρολευκο τον κοκκαλη τον ρωτησανε?)Οποτε ειναι σε μηδενικη βαση τωρα αρχιζει και δεν ξερω αν θα φτουρισει...
Απο την αλλη εχω και μια αλλη απορια αφου το μετρο ειναι γερμανικο η γεφυρα του Ριο ειναι γερμανικη το αεροδρομιο ειναι γερμανικο η αττικη οδος ειναι Γερμανικη ο Οτε μαλλον παει στη Deutche Telecom τελικα ολα στην Ελλαδα θελουν το Γερμανο τους?
Τοτε τι τους πολεμαγαμε το 40 δεν το παιζαμε Νορβηγια να ειμαστε τουλαχιστον πρωτοι στο Ιντερνετ στην Ευρωπη τωρα, αναλογικα με τον πληθυσμο μας?

PS..Επειγον καποιος που εχει κανει αιτηση Τελας να μας πει τι παιζει η αν ειναι παραπληροφορηση η διαφημιση και θα κανουν μηνα και βαλε να το παρεχουν...

----------


## azisi

> συμφωνω με cha0s   βεβαια τωρα η HOL ειναι ΙNTRACOM (και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι βαλανε κιτρινο πακετο επρεπε να το κανουν ερυθρολευκο τον κοκκαλη τον ρωτησανε?)Οποτε ειναι σε μηδενικη βαση τωρα αρχιζει και δεν ξερω αν θα φτουρισει...
> Απο την αλλη εχω και μια αλλη απορια αφου το μετρο ειναι γερμανικο η γεφυρα του Ριο ειναι γερμανικη το αεροδρομιο ειναι γερμανικο η αττικη οδος ειναι Γερμανικη ο Οτε μαλλον παει στη Deutche Telecom τελικα ολα στην Ελλαδα θελουν το Γερμανο τους?
> Τοτε τι τους πολεμαγαμε το 40 δεν το παιζαμε Νορβηγια να ειμαστε τουλαχιστον πρωτοι στο Ιντερνετ στην Ευρωπη τωρα, αναλογικα με τον πληθυσμο μας?
> 
> PS..Επειγον καποιος που εχει κανει αιτηση Τελας να μας πει τι παιζει η αν ειναι παραπληροφορηση η διαφημιση και θα κανουν μηνα και βαλε να το παρεχουν...



Παναζία μου τι παραλήρημα είναι αυτό !?

δύο παρατηρήσεις:

- η hol είναι του Κόκκαλη από το Φλεβάρη
http://www.intracom.gr/intracom_hold.../2006_2_1c.htm
- στη hol θα προσχωρήσει σύντομα και η ρωσική sistema και θα ενσωματωθούν οι Αττικές Τηλ.
http://news.pathfinder.gr/finance/business/353318.html

Εγώ βάζω Tellas, τι ακριβώς θέλεις να μάθεις;

----------


## commando

οταν την βαλεις ενημερωσε για τον χρονο παραδοσης εξοπλισμο και την ποιοτητα της απο ποτε εχεις κανει αιτηση?
μικρη διορθωση δεν θα προσχωρησει θα εχει το 51% αρα θαναι δικια της

----------


## azisi

> οταν την βαλεις ενημερωσε για τον χρονο παραδοσης εξοπλισμο και την ποιοτητα της απο ποτε εχεις κανει αιτηση?
> μικρη διορθωση δεν θα προσχωρησει θα εχει το 51% αρα θαναι δικια της


το τελείως κουφό είναι ότι αργεί εξωφρενικά η παράδοση της αίτησης. Δέχονται μόνο ταχυδρομικά, ή σου στέλνουν κούριερ μετά από 2 βδομάδες με ραντεβού... Μετά την παράδοση της αίτησης θέλει 1 μήνα περίπου λένε αυτοί.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Κερδίζουν χρόνο ή προλαβαίνουν τον ανταγωνισμό?

----------


## pantdimi

interesting........  ::  
nice infos commando!!
thanks!
sorry my greek are not very good....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ας φτιάξει η HOL πρώτα υπηρεσίες "fair play" ή έστω "simple play" και μετά ας πουλήσουν double ή triple play.  :: 

Εκτός και αν όλη αυτή η ιστορία είναι το fore play μιας εταιρίας που πρόκειται να αλλάξει όνομα και δεν την ενδιαφέρει η καταστροφή της εικόνας του παρόντος ονόματος, παρά η εξαργύρωσή του.  ::

----------


## commando

> το τελείως κουφό είναι ότι αργεί εξωφρενικά η παράδοση της αίτησης. Δέχονται μόνο ταχυδρομικά, ή σου στέλνουν κούριερ μετά από 2 βδομάδες με ραντεβού... Μετά την παράδοση της αίτησης θέλει 1 μήνα περίπου λένε αυτοί.


οκ αυτο περιμενα να ακουσω γιατι με ρωτησαν και φιλοι για πληροφοριες .
Κωλυσιεργουν για να προλαβουν την παραδοση κυκλωματων προφανως απο πΟΤΕ που και λογω συνδικαλιστων που απεργουν για την πωληση φανταζομαι θα αργησει ακομα πιο πολυ τις παραδοσεις αυτων των κυκλωματων εχοντας το σαν δικαιολογια....
Αναμενεται οντως τους επομενους μηνες να γινει ο πανικος και μεχρι να μπει η τζιφρα απο την DTelecom αν τελικα αυτη τον παρει.Οποιοι αλλοι εχουν πληροφοριες ας ποσταρουν σχετικα...
Aλλος με αιτηση Τελλας κανεις υπαρχει η που να εβαλε σε κεντρο η αλλη περιοχη να μας πει?
@pantdimi =u r welcome(as my signature says its our constitutial right to have access to broadband internet and information and therefore illegal to delay,overpay,block, or traffic shape this access without our consent,thanks).

----------


## Wiz

Όσοι σκέφτεστε να βάλετε HOL στο υφιστάμενο χρονικό σημείο ή στο μέλλον σας προτείνω να το *ξανασκεφτείτε*.
Οι απαράδεκτκες πρακτικές της εταιρίας υποδεικνύουν μία άκρως * ανειλικρινή*  στάση απέναντι στους τελικούς χρήστες της υπηρεσίας που προσφέρει, δηλαδή εμάς.

----------


## gadgetakias

@ commando
Και έλεγα γνωστή φάτσα στην εκδήλωση της HOL αλλά δεν σε συνδύασα..  ::  
Το μόνο χάλια της HOL στην εκδήλωση ήταν το catering.  ::  

@Wiz και άλλοι..
Βαριές κουβέντες σοφών ανδρών ή αμπελοφιλοσοφίες λέτε?

Εξαρτάται πως το βλέπεις. Η μία στάση της HOL είναι ξεκάθαρη. Χρειάζομαι 2 μήνες για να μπορώ να τους καρφώνω ΟΛΟΥΣ στην Αττική στα δικά μου DSLAM και να ξεμπερδεύω. Μέχρι τότε υπάρχει καθυστέρηση.
Η πρακτική άλλων εταιριών είναι καρφώνω όσους μπορώ σε ελάχιστα 3-4 DSLAM που έχω στην Αττική και τους υπόλοιπους στον ΟΤΕ. Οταν αποκτήσω DSLAM σε μια περιοχή, τους ξεκαρφώνω (χωρίς γραμμή ο πελάτης κανα μήνα) και τους καρφώνω στα δικά μου.

Τι προτιμάτε;

Από διαφημιστικής άποψης και υπόσχεσης πελάτη.
Η μία λέει δεν είμαι έτοιμη να κάνω αυτό που μπορώ καλύτερα και σε καθυστερώ. Οταν θα είμαι όμως έτοιμος θα μπορώ να καρφώσω ΟΛΗ την Αττική στα δικά μου DSLAM.
Αλλες εταιρίες έχουν 2-3 DSLAM και εμφανίζονται φοβεροί και τρομεροί.

Η επιλογή είναι του καθενός..

----------


## Cha0s

Στράτο, προσωπικά αναφέρθηκα μόνο στο *backbone* της HOL που αποδεδειγμένα από το ίδιο της το site πάει κατά διαόλου.


Για τις DSL δεν ξέρω τι κάνει ούτε είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με OTE/Forthnet για να σκεφτώ να αλλάξω (με εξαίρεση το packet rate limit πριν τις αναβαθμίσεις).

----------


## gadgetakias

Για το backbone συμφωνώ, αν και κάτι είπαν ότι θα αλλάξει.

----------


## gvaf

Κουτσομπολιό για VIVODI έχουμε τπτ ?
Ρωτάω γιατί προς τα εκεί ήμουν .

----------


## commando

@gadgetakias η φατσα μου ειναι γνωστη αλλα θα την αλλαξω την βαρεθηκα θελω να ειμαι trendy επιτελους!
Ειδες ομως πως πρωτο μελημα μου ηταν παροτι εμπορευομενος με HOL οπως κ εσυ μαλλον για να βρεθηκες εκει να ενημερωσω εδω τα παιδια ΑΜΕΡΟΛΗΠΤΑ να παρουν εικονα της αγορας.
Μιας αγορας αστα να πανε παλευουμε να εχουμε δηλαδη την ιδια αστικη χρεωση που ειχαμε δεκαετια 80 οταν ημουν δημοτικο και την λιγο καλυτερη ευρυζωνικοτητα απο την τελευταια που εχουμε τωρα !Μονο εμεις στο AWMN το εχουμε πετυχει αυτο και πρωτοι καποιοι κομβοι εδω εχουν triple play(εστω και σαν webcamera to video αντε),τα φραγκα απο τα παγια που πληρωνουμε που πηγαν?Τεσπα.
Επειδη και ο Βαγγελης και καποιοι αλλοι μιλησαν για το bottleneck της HOL σας παραθετω τι κανει η Γερμανικη Skydsl μονο που ενημερωνει και βεβαια αυτο ειναι που κανει την διαφορα!http://www.teles-skydsl.co.uk/news.php?rubrik=mncni
Ε και στην τελικη αμα δεν φτιαξει η κατασταση ξηλωνω τον κομβο και τον παιρνω στην Πολωνια τουλαχιστον εκει μιλανε χρονια τσαμπα(gadu-gadu)και στελνουν χρονια sms τσαμπα(Orange κ.α),και θα ερχομαι μονο για διακοπες....

----------


## sotiris

> @Wiz και άλλοι..
> Βαριές κουβέντες σοφών ανδρών ή αμπελοφιλοσοφίες λέτε?
> 
> Εξαρτάται πως το βλέπεις. Η μία στάση της HOL είναι ξεκάθαρη. Χρειάζομαι 2 μήνες για να μπορώ να τους καρφώνω ΟΛΟΥΣ στην Αττική στα δικά μου DSLAM και να ξεμπερδεύω. Μέχρι τότε υπάρχει καθυστέρηση.
> Η πρακτική άλλων εταιριών είναι καρφώνω όσους μπορώ σε ελάχιστα 3-4 DSLAM που έχω στην Αττική και τους υπόλοιπους στον ΟΤΕ. Οταν αποκτήσω DSLAM σε μια περιοχή, τους ξεκαρφώνω (χωρίς γραμμή ο πελάτης κανα μήνα) και τους καρφώνω στα δικά μου.
> 
> Τι προτιμάτε;
> 
> Από διαφημιστικής άποψης και υπόσχεσης πελάτη.
> ...


Προτιμάμε να μην μας περνάνε για μαλάκες (τουλάχιστον), 
προτιμάμε μια σοβαρή εταιρία που να έχει το θάρρος να ενημερώνει για ότι πρόκειται να κάνει πριν το κάνει (και όχι να βγάζει 200 άτομα τρελλά, προσπαθώντας να πείσει για το αντίθετο,5 μήνες αφού το έχει κάνει)
προτιμάμε μια εταιρία με καλύτερο after sale
προτιμάμε γενικά κάποια εταιρία που να είναι το αντίθετο της holης.

Προσωπικά είχα την χείριστη εικόνα για την εταιρία αυτή από την εποχή που το noc της ήταν στην Ερυθραία....αλλά θαμπώθηκα από τα mbps, ρώτησα και μερικούς φίλους και μου είπαν πως έχει αλλάξει στυλ και έχει γίνει σοβαρή εταιρία...και είπα να αφήσω την altec (με την οποία δεν είχα κανένα μα κανένα πρόβλημα 3 χρόνια, σε οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο θα μπορούσα να συνεργαστώ στο πλαίσο πελάτης/πάροχος).

Πάω στην hol, και μετά τον πωλητή μιλάω με τον προιστάμενο πωλήσεων ο οποίος καλεί σην κουβέντα και τον τεχνικό προιστάμενο.
Μιλήσαμε για πολλά πράγματα, αλλά θα αναφερθώ μόνο στο επίμαχο, το traffic shaping, και οι δύο ήταν κατηγορηματικοί ότι η Hol δεν κάνει τέτοια πράγματα.
Τους είπα δεν με πειράζει, αρκεί να μου το πείτε, ώστε να αγοράσω και άλλη σύνδεση από άλλη εταιρία για να leecharo και να έχω την hol για email και web surfing.
Mου απαντήσαν πάλι ότι δεν έχουν, ούτε θα βάλουν TS, και ότι άμα δουν ότι δεν έχουν BW θα αγοράσουν περισσότερο.
Μα λέω, ήδη έχετε ελάχιστο BW, μόλις ενεργοποιηθούν οι τεσσάρες θα πιάσετε το 100% προς το εξωτερικό....μου λένε να μην ανησυχώ και πως είναι ο θείος από πίσω...τους λέω για αυτό ακριβώς ανησυχώ περισσότερο...κάνω την σύμβαση και φεύγω....

Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν μιλάμε για ένα επιθυμητό QoS αλλά για ένα στραγγαλιστικό TS της τάξεως του 10% της ονομαστικής τιμής σύνδεσης, και πάντα προς το εξωτερικό (προς εκεί που είναι ακριβό το BW δηλαδή).

Εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει εάν η holη σε 2 μήνες χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο των ΑΤΤΙΚΩΝ, ούτε εάν κάποια στιγμή μπει και η ρώσικη τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρία στον όμιλο...γιατί απλά θα έχουν περάσει τα 2/3 του χρόνου σύνδεσής μου στην εταιρία, την οποία έχω πληρώσει προκαταβολικά και μετρητής.
Και επαναλαμβάνω δεν είπε ποτέ ότι κάνω ότι μπορώ , δείξτε λίγο υπομονή κλπ....η μόνιμη απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα και ότι είμαστε τρελλοί (σαν το ανέκδοτο με τον τρελλό που πήγαινε ανάποδα στην εθνική και ακούει στο ράδιο ότι ένας τρελλός ανεβαίνει την εθνική ανάποδα και λέει "μα τι λένε στο ραδιο για έναν τρελλό, εδώ είναι εκατοντάδες οι τρελλοί" ).

----------


## Ifaistos

> η γεφυρα του Ριο ειναι γερμανικη


Αυτή την πήραν οι Γάλλοι  :: 




> PS..Επειγον καποιος που εχει κανει αιτηση Τελας να μας πει τι παιζει η αν ειναι παραπληροφορηση η διαφημιση και θα κανουν μηνα και βαλε να το παρεχουν...


Έβαλα tellas 8/1 πριν 15 μέρες περίπου.
Ο ένας μήνας που χρειάζεται είναι καθώς ο ΟΤΕ αυτό δίνει ως max απαιτούμενο χρόνο για την αλλαγή του κυκλώματος από OTE σε Tellas και ως συνηθώς φροντίζει να το εξαντλήσει όλο (κορόιδα είναι)  ::

----------


## commando

κυριε Στελιο που το βρηκες το 8/1 wow!
αρα οσοι κανουν αιτηση απο 3 νοεμβριου που βγηκε θα πρεπει να μας απαντησουν περιπου μεσα Δεκεμβρη για το πως παει το Tellas ζιστο.....

----------


## Ifaistos

ΠΠΦ
(Προνόμια Παλαιών Φεουδαρχών)  ::

----------


## commando

> ΠΠΦ
> (Προνόμια Παλαιών Φεουδαρχών)


  ::   ::  Μηπως εισαι γραμμενος και στο LIBRO D'ORO των Κυθηρων σαν δογης γιατι εγω ειμαι!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Wiz

> @Wiz και άλλοι.....
> ..........
> Τι προτιμάτε;


1. Προτιμάμε μία εταιρία η οποία αυτή πρώτη εφαρμόζει τους κανόνες που αυτή η ίδια επιβάλει στους καταναλωτές
2. Προτιμάμε μία εταιρία που δεν πρέπει να περιμένω στο τηλέφωνο 1 ώρα για να πιάσω γραμμή 
3. Προτιμάμε μία εταιρία που ακόμα και αν κάνει Traffic shaping να βγει και να το πει και όχι να προσπαθεί να μας πείσει ότι είμαστε ηλίθιοι (το ανέκδοτο με το τρελό που πηγαίνει ανάποδα την εθνικη είναι παραστατικό 
4. Προτιμάμε μία εταιρία που να μην προσφέρει εικονικά (4 Mbps και λοιπά άλλα) πράγματα που δεν μπορεί να διαθέσει στην πραγματικότητα 
5. Προτιμάμε μία εταιρία που δεν κάνει ποσοτικούς συμψηφισμούς σε όρους πελατών, δηλαδή ας φύγουν όσοι κατεβάζουνε από π2π, αλλλά να μείνουν όσοι κατεβάζουν από http και ftp. Και αν κάποτε οφείλεται το rapidshare για τον φόρτο εργασίας θα το κόψουν και αυτό? Αν οφείλεται σε video streaming θα το κόψει και αυτό ? 
6. Προτιμάμε μία εταιρία που είναι σε θέση να μας δώσει αυτά που υπόσχεται αφου την ΧΡΥΣΟΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ. 
7. Προτιμάμε μία εταιρία ... 
8. Προτιμάμε ...
....
....
....
1000. Προτιμάμε μία εταιρία που δεν χρειάζεται να μας πείσουν οι πωλητές της για την αξία της αλλά να μπορούμε να κρίνουμε οι ίδιοι για την ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ του τελικού προιόντος.

Κατάλαβες τι προτιμάμε ή να το κάνω πιο λιανιά ? 




> Η επιλογή είναι του καθενός..


Συμφωνώ.

----------


## gadgetakias

Μαζί σου Wiz.

Πες μου ποιά εταιρία καλύπτει όλα τα παραπάνω να γίνουμε όλοι συνδρομητές.

----------


## commando

αυτη εδω τα καλυπτει ολα αυτα διαιρεστε δια 4 την ισοτιμια Πολωνικου ζλοτυ με ευρω βασικος μισθος ~300 ευρω

http://www.vectra.pl/index.php?a=usl...nternet&c=ceny  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Παρε και εδω σε ευρω 16/1 mbit 7 ευρω βασικος μισθος ~1200 ευρω
http://www.hosteurope.de/index.php?func=main&menu=44

----------


## commando

> αυτη εδω τα καλυπτει ολα αυτα διαιρεστε δια 4 την ισοτιμια Πολωνικου ζλοτυ με ευρω βασικος μισθος ~250ευρω
> 
> http://www.vectra.pl/index.php?a=usl...nternet&c=ceny      
> Παρε και εδω σε ευρω 16/1 mbit 7 ευρω βασικος μισθος ~1200 ευρω
> http://www.hosteurope.de/index.php?func=main&menu=44


Ελλαδα 4 mbit =30 ευρω χωρις τηλεφωνια βασικος μισθος ~650 ευρω

----------


## Ifaistos

Βρε αφήστε να μπουν πρώτα "οι γρήγορες" και να δουλέψουν γιατί από όσο μαθαίνω όλοι (η σχεδόν όλοι) isp's που έδωσαν είναι στα "κόκκινα" από θέμα bw.

----------


## commando

> Βρε αφήστε να μπουν πρώτα "οι γρήγορες" και να δουλέψουν γιατί από όσο μαθαίνω όλοι (η σχεδόν όλοι) isp's που έδωσαν είναι στα "κόκκινα" από θέμα bw.


ε αυτο ειπα και εγω να περιμενουν μεχρι τελη Γεναρη

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ το είχα πει όταν αρχίσανε τα 4mbitα έτσι χύμα και φθηνα ότι δεν υπάρχει η κατάλληλη υποδομή στους Ελληνικούς ISPs ακόμα για να σηκώσουν τόσο traffic.

Τελικά βγήκα αληθινός μετα τα γεγονότα με την HOL.

----------


## DragonFighter

Πρόβλεψες το χάος!
Κ βγήκαμε όλοι off-line (εξού κ η hol)  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Πότε πέσατε; Που;

Σε κέντρο Ηλιούπολης και Τερψιθέας όλα οκ  ::

----------


## commando

το επιβεβαιωνω και γω η HOL ηταν offline για μιση ωρα σημερα περιπου σε κεντρο...ελπιζω να μην φαει πολλες μηνυσεις απο εταιρειες που δουλευουν vpn κλπ κλπ

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## commando

φιλε για να κανεις τεστ βαζε [email protected] username και password otenet και μπες στο site my.otenet.gr ετσι θα δεις οτι φταιει η HOL και οχι το dslam....Να παιρνεις τηλεφωνο δεν χρειαζεται ασε καλυτερα σε μια πελατισσα σημερα που ηθελε να κανει το evoice να παιζει με xlite και που αγορασε απο μας ακουστικα-μικροφωνο δεν μπορουσαν να δωσουν οδηγιες συνδεσης με XLITE και τι της ζητησαν?Αν μπορει να διαβασει το manual των ακουστικων!Πρεπει να κανω ενα ολοκληρο νεο thread με τετοια ανεκδοτα..Manual σε ακουστικα εχει κανεις ρε παιδια ειμαι περιεργος!

----------


## commando

ηδη απο vivodi προσφερεται αυτο....στα 1000/256 και τηλεφωνα 500λεπτα στα 20ευρω φτηνοτερα απο τελας ομωςhttp://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=441
Μην πουμε για το 128 πακετο που ειναι οσο ενα παγιο ISDN ΟΤΕ μονο και ακουσον ακουσον τι εξοπλισμο δινουν



> Χρειάζεται ειδικός εξοπλισμός;
> Nαι, αλλά μην ανησυχείτε για το κόστος του. Η Vivodi Telecom σας τον παρέχει δωρεάν προς χρήση, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να καταβάλετε τέλη μίσθωσης και επιπλέον χάριν στις ασύρματες δυνατότητές του μπορείτε να απολαμβάνετε το ADSL Internet σε κάθε σημείο του σπιτιού σας.

----------


## papashark

> ηδη απο vivodi προσφερεται αυτο....στα 1000/256 και τηλεφωνα 500λεπτα στα 20ευρω φτηνοτερα απο τελας ομωςhttp://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=441
> Μην πουμε για το 128 πακετο που ειναι οσο ενα παγιο ISDN ΟΤΕ μονο και ακουσον ακουσον τι εξοπλισμο δινουν
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Χρειάζεται ειδικός εξοπλισμός;
> Nαι, αλλά μην ανησυχείτε για το κόστος του. Η Vivodi Telecom σας τον παρέχει δωρεάν προς χρήση, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να καταβάλετε τέλη μίσθωσης και επιπλέον χάριν στις ασύρματες δυνατότητές του μπορείτε να απολαμβάνετε το ADSL Internet σε κάθε σημείο του σπιτιού σας.


Μια χαρά είναι το 128 πακέτο.

Ξέρω αρκετό κόσμο που θα τους έκανε μια χαρούλα  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Αν πάρεις ένα από αυτά τα πακέτα και κάνεις ένα τηλεφώνημα πχ αστικό, θα γίνει μέσω VoIP ή θα είναι όπως του ΟΤΕ? Πως πραγματοποιείται η κάθε κλήση? Αξίζει τον κόπο? Δελεαστικά τα πακέτα, δε λέω!!!

----------


## mbjp

> Αν πάρεις ένα από αυτά τα πακέτα και κάνεις ένα τηλεφώνημα πχ αστικό, θα γίνει μέσω VoIP ή θα είναι όπως του ΟΤΕ? Πως πραγματοποιείται η κάθε κλήση? Αξίζει τον κόπο? Δελεαστικά τα πακέτα, δε λέω!!!


αχμ πολυ γενικη ερωτηση και δεν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενη απαντηση. Eξαρταται τι θεωρεις εσυ VoIP..
Θα καταληγεις στον κομβο τους και απο εκει θα δρομολογεισαι στο προορισμο σου, οπως και τωρα..

----------


## papashark

> Αν πάρεις ένα από αυτά τα πακέτα και κάνεις ένα τηλεφώνημα πχ αστικό, θα γίνει μέσω VoIP ή θα είναι όπως του ΟΤΕ? Πως πραγματοποιείται η κάθε κλήση? Αξίζει τον κόπο? Δελεαστικά τα πακέτα, δε λέω!!!


Αν είναι απο tellas θα είναι όπως του πΟΤΕ

Αν είναι από vivodi είναι VoIP αλλά έχουν TS με bandwidth μόνο για το VoIP

----------


## commando

> Αν πάρεις ένα από αυτά τα πακέτα και κάνεις ένα τηλεφώνημα πχ αστικό, θα γίνει μέσω VoIP ή θα είναι όπως του ΟΤΕ? Πως πραγματοποιείται η κάθε κλήση? Αξίζει τον κόπο? Δελεαστικά τα πακέτα, δε λέω!!!


Οταν λεμε voip παραδοσιακα εννοουμε sip registrations κλπ κλπ tα 128kbps που εχει η γραμμη φτανουν για 25kbps η μια συνολο 5 γραμμες voip αν θες να το κανεις μεσω sip evoice ι-call voipbuster και λοιπους...
Πρεπει οντως να ρωτησουμε ποιο ειναι το ρουτερ που δινουν γιατι δεν το γραφουν πουθενα ουτε καν στην αιτηση οποτε αυτο ειναι εκκρεμοτητα να δουμε...
edit αν ξερει ο papashark τι συσκευη ειναι τελικα ας ενημερωσει γιατι ειναι σιγουρος οτι ειναι voip δηλαδη περναει μεσα απο το ρουτερ πραγμα που δεν ισχυει ετσι οπως το γραφουν βεβαια οποτε βλεπουμε αναμεινατε για διευκρινησεις.Πιστευω οτι ο Papashark ισως εχει δικιο διοτι γραφουν σε καποιο σημειο..
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: H YΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΑΛΕΙΠΤΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΓΥΑΤΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΤΗΛΕΜΟΙΟΤΥΠΙΑΣ (FAX) ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ DATA ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ (ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΙ , POS, κτλ)*
Αρα ισως σημαινει αυτο οτι αν πεσει το ρευμα του ρουτερ δεν θα εχεις και τηλεφωνο αρα ειναι voip oποτε μιλαμε για αλλη μια περιπτωση εξαπατησης του κοινου που τα 128Κbps θα ειναι 100τελικα οταν μιλας εκει οπου κανεις register .Ομολογω οτι δεν μαρεσει αυτο αλλα γιαυτο ειμαστε εδω για να δουμε ποιος ειναι λιγοτερο απατεωνας εντελει.Παρακαλω αναμεινατε για πληροφοριες......
Οταν πεισθω σαν τεχνικος ακριβως για το τι συμφερει θα αλλαχτει ο τιτλος του ποστ προς στιγμην ισχυει το μην αγορασετε τιποτα πριν αλλαξουν υποδομη (και μυαλα) οι ISP.

----------


## papashark

Από ότι θυμάμαι μέχρι τώρα cisco ΑΤΑ έδιναν, αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν πολύ κατάλαβα τι έχεις γράψει. Βάζε καμιά τελεία, κόμμα, κάτι βρε αδερφέ να βγάζει νόημα !  ::

----------


## papashark

> Οταν πεισθω σαν τεχνικος ακριβως για το τι συμφερει θα αλλαχτει ο τιτλος του ποστ προς στιγμην ισχυει το μην αγορασετε τιποτα πριν αλλαξουν υποδομη (και μυαλα) οι ISP.


Σιγά ρε μεγάλε........

Τι μας τσαμπουνάς τώρα ? Γιατί από Γενάρη θα αλλάξουν μυαλά ή υποδομή ?

Η vivodi μέχρι τώρα σου έδεινε παραπάνω bandwidth από αυτό που είχες πληρώσει για να έχεις και voip. Αν δεν ξέρεις τι γίνετε ακριβώς μην βγαίνεις να δίνεις συμβουλές....

----------


## mbjp

η συσκευη λεγεται vood
παντως τα 128k μου φαινονται υπεραρκετα για browsing/email!!

----------


## gvaf

Εγώ ρωτάω και ξανά ρωτάω . Η Vivodi αξίζει τελικά η όχι ,ξέρει κανείς ?

----------


## ngia

> Εγώ ρωτάω και ξανά ρωτάω . Η Vivodi αξίζει τελικά η όχι ,ξέρει κανείς ?


σχετικά όλα..εδώ ζωγράφου η 2mbps ότι ώρα δοκιμάσω είναι ακριβώς τόσο..άψογη..βέβαια πριν μερικούς μήνες θυμούνται όλοι την πατατιά με το voip της...σε μερικούς μήνες ποιος ξέρει τι θα είναι

----------


## commando

> Σιγά ρε μεγάλε........
> Τι μας τσαμπουνάς τώρα ? Γιατί από Γενάρη θα αλλάξουν μυαλά ή υποδομή ?
> Η vivodi μέχρι τώρα σου έδεινε παραπάνω bandwidth από αυτό που είχες πληρώσει για να έχεις και voip. Αν δεν ξέρεις τι γίνετε ακριβώς μην βγαίνεις να δίνεις συμβουλές....


ακριβως δεν τοξερα(o θεος ειμαι?) και ευχαριστω τον φιλο mbjp που ανεφερε τελικα οτι ειναι το vood (μοντελο VOOD 452w-453w ποιο?)μαλλον τοξερε και ο papashark αλλα μπερδευτηκε και ειπε για cisco κατι νομιζω .Χμ σουηδικο καλο φαινεται αλλα δεν ειναι τελικα double play η παροχη της VIVODI για μια ακομα φορα ειμαστε το πρωτο τεχνολογικο φορουμ που βρισκει ακρη εκει που δεν βρισκει κανεις .να δω τι αλλα κολπα θα βγαλουν oi ISP για να παραπληροφορουν τον κοσμο(και πως η γιαγια μου θα σεταρει το VOOD για VOIP)  ::   ::   ::  




> Σιγά ρε μεγάλε.......
> Τι μας τσαμπουνάς τώρα ? Γιατί από Γενάρη θα αλλάξουν μυαλά ή υποδομή
> Η vivodi μέχρι τώρα σου έδεινε παραπάνω bandwidth από αυτό που είχες πληρώσει για να έχεις και voip. Αν δεν ξέρεις τι γίνετε ακριβώς μην βγαίνεις να δίνεις συμβουλές....


...Λες να πεσω μεσα?Οπως τοτε που ελεγα πρωτος οτι ο Dreambox δεν επαιζε με την ΝΟΒΑ 5



> Πρόσφατα (την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα) προσπάθησε ο smarag και *δεν* τα κατάφερε δοκιμάζοντας τα ποιό γνωστά τελευταία softcams.
> Πήγε και ζήτησε να του αλλάξουν την κάρτα, και με την Ver2 έπαιξε αμέσως.


Η μετα που ειπα οτι θα πεσει η τιμη και τωρα το περνουμε με 150?
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...er=asc&start=0
Το ευχομαι ειλικρινα να μη πεσω μεσα θα λενε οτι ειμαι πρακτορας βιομηχανικης κατασκοπιας  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 



> Εγώ ρωτάω και ξανά ρωτάω . Η Vivodi αξίζει τελικά η όχι ,ξέρει κανείς ?


Εμενα μαρεσουν τα σουηδικα προιοντα(if u know what I mean)ειναι τι θελεις τελικα φιλε μου παντως σου απαντησαν εν μερει δεν ειναι καθαρη τηλεφωνια και θα πρεπει να εχεις το Vood με ο,τι συνεπαγεται αυτο.Οποτε τελλας vivodi 1-0 και βλεπουμε η Τελλας υπεγραψε με ιταλικο παροχο τηλεποικινωνιακου υλικου και σιγα σιγα θα το βαζουν γινεται η μαχη τωρα καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## gvaf

Thanks Νικήτα .
Αν κάποιος έχει άλλες εμπειρίες με την "κυρία" ας μας πεί γιατί με τον νέο χρόνο πρέπει να ξέρουμε τι θα κάνουμε .  ::

----------


## commando

ενα ωραιο πινακακι που βρηκα στο adslgr για συγκριτικο δεν ξερω ομως αν απαγορευεται η αναδημοσιευση του παροτι δεν ειναι πνευματικη ιδιοκτησια γιατι αναφερει γνωστες τιμες παροχων αν δεν επιτρεπεται σορυ και να μου πει ενας Mod να το βγαλω .

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Σιγά ρε μεγάλε........
> Τι μας τσαμπουνάς τώρα ? Γιατί από Γενάρη θα αλλάξουν μυαλά ή υποδομή ?
> Η vivodi μέχρι τώρα σου έδεινε παραπάνω bandwidth από αυτό που είχες πληρώσει για να έχεις και voip. Αν δεν ξέρεις τι γίνετε ακριβώς μην βγαίνεις να δίνεις συμβουλές....
> 
> 
> ακριβως δεν τοξερα(o θεος ειμαι?) και ευχαριστω τον φιλο mbjp που ανεφερε τελικα οτι ειναι το vood (μοντελο VOOD 452w-453w ποιο?)μαλλον τοξερε και ο papashark αλλα μπερδευτηκε και ειπε για cisco κατι νομιζω .Χμ σουηδικο καλο φαινεται αλλα δεν ειναι τελικα double play η παροχη της VIVODI για μια ακομα φορα ειμαστε το πρωτο τεχνολογικο φορουμ που βρισκει ακρη εκει που δεν βρισκει κανεις .να δω τι αλλα κολπα θα βγαλουν oi ISP για να παραπληροφορουν τον κοσμο(και πως η γιαγια μου θα σεταρει το VOOD για VOIP)    
> 
> ...


Υes master...

Θα σε ακολουθούμε τυφλά, παρότι δεν ξέρεις, καθότι φτιάχνεσε με φύλλα δάφνης και βγάζεις καλούς χρησμούς.....


(άσχετο τότε δεν έπαιζε με ver5, εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παίζει.)

----------


## commando

> Υes master...
> Θα σε ακολουθούμε τυφλά, παρότι δεν ξέρεις, καθότι φτιάχνεσε με φύλλα δάφνης και βγάζεις καλούς χρησμούς.....


  ::   ::   ::  Χεχε ναι κοντα στη ΔΑΦΝΗ μενω γιαυτο!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  



> (άσχετο τότε δεν έπαιζε με ver5, εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παίζει.)


  ::   ::  ειδες ποσα αλλαζουν σε 1-2 μηνες?  ::   ::   ::   ::  ωραιος!

----------


## mbjp

> .Χμ σουηδικο καλο φαινεται αλλα δεν ειναι τελικα double play η παροχη της VIVODI για μια ακομα φορα ειμαστε το πρωτο τεχνολογικο φορουμ που βρισκει ακρη εκει που δεν βρισκει κανεις .να δω τι αλλα κολπα θα βγαλουν oi ISP για να παραπληροφορουν τον κοσμο(και πως η γιαγια μου θα σεταρει το VOOD για VOIP)


για την ιστορια η vivodi ξεκιναει triple play απο τον Δεκεμβρη
και η γιαγια σου δε θα χρειαστει να σετταρει VOIP καθως η συγκεκριμενη συσκευη θα φορτωνει το configuration αυτοματα απο τον server  ::  




> Οποτε τελλας vivodi 1-0 και βλεπουμε η Τελλας υπεγραψε με ιταλικο παροχο τηλεποικινωνιακου υλικου και σιγα σιγα θα το βαζουν γινεται η μαχη τωρα καταλαβαινεις...


μα μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος οτι και η Τελλας δεν θα κανει το ιδιο πραγμα, πες μου πραγματικα πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει παροχος που σκοπευει να προχωρησει σε υλοποιησεις τυπου ΟΤΕ, τη στιγμη που η τεχνολογία βαδιζει προς την ολοκληρωτικη καταργηση των PSTN/ISDN;

edit: συμπληρωνοντας στο παραπανω, triple play συμπεριλαμβανει internet (data), video & voice πανω απο μια γραμμη. Οποτε στην περιπτωση του double play που λες προφανως δεν σε εξαπατησαν, μαλλον εσυ ερμηνευσες λαθος τον ορο  ::  δες και εδω http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triple_pla ... unications)

----------


## Dare Devil

Βασικά όλα θα παιχτούν στις συνχωνεύσεις. Αν τελικά η βιβόντι γίνει ένα με την βονταφον θα γίνει αρκετά μεγάλη και θα μπορεί να υποστηρίξει αυτά που πουλάει...

----------


## commando

> μα μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος οτι και η Τελλας δεν θα κανει το ιδιο πραγμα, πες μου πραγματικα πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει παροχος που σκοπευει να προχωρησει σε υλοποιησεις τυπου ΟΤΕ, τη στιγμη που η τεχνολογία βαδιζει προς την ολοκληρωτικη καταργηση των PSTN/ISDN;


Αριστες οι πληροφοριες του Μbjp (ισως τα φαξ και οι συναγερμοι και VISA ειναι ενα αγκαθι γιατι θελουν PSTN φιλε mbjp)το Vood de to xero kardia mou δεν εχω ακουσει παρα πολλα κακα παντως.Η ολη φιλοσοφια του ποστ ειναι να δουμε που θα παμε και ο πιο ευκολος και φτηνοτερος κερδιζει.
Και επειδη *ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ρητρα παραμονης 12μηνων στην Τελλας* για να προλαβω την γιαγια μου κ αλλους εδω μεσα να το ξανασκεφτουν ξεκινησα οσα λεω να δουμε τι θα παιχτει.Με pulse tone το '80 με τους 1/3 συνδρομητες μιλαγαμε 10ωρες με μια αστικη μοναδα και τωρα μετα απο την γ@μ@τη κοινωνια της πληροφοριας παλευουμε το ιδιο ενωθειτε εναντιον στην αντισυνταγματικοτητα αυτη του πΟΤΕ και των αλλων παροχων.
ps Θεωρητικα εχεις δικιο κ για το double play καταλαβαινεις οτι τογραψα ετσι για ευκολια εννοουσα το PSTN κομματι 'νταξει.
ps2 το 60αρι πιατο δεν τοχω πια σορυ ε...last year  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

> Με pulse tone το '80 με τους 1/3 συνδρομητες μιλαγαμε 10ωρες με μια αστικη μοναδα


αχ οι αναλογικες γραμμες και οι 10δραχμες/τηλεφωνημα. Τις ατελειωτες ωρες BBSing που τις πας  ::  




> ps2 το 60αρι πιατο δεν τοχω πια σορυ ε...last year


αφου το ειχα κλεισει απο τα προπερσι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## narcosynthesis

Παιδια οσο αναφορα την τελλας με το ζιστο τις τελευταιες εχει γινει ενας πανικος...απο τοτε που επεσε η διαφημιση δηλαδη.δουλευω στην τελλας τεχνικη υποστηριξη και μια συμβουλη εχω να δωσω..περιμεντε μεχρι να εχουμε τα πρωτα δειγματα συνδεσεων..το βασικο το οποιο ξερουμε ειναι οτι οι ταχυτητες θα κυμαινονται καπου κοντα στα θεωρητικα πλαισια..στα 4μβ δηλαδη.αλλα αν δεν δουλεθει να το δω δεν πιστευω τιποτα.δεν ξερω τα προγραμματα των αλλων εταιριων αλλα εκει που τρεχει ολος ο κοσμος ειναι για τις απεριοριστες αστικε και υπεραστικες.λιγοι ενδιαφερονται για τα 4μβ.οτι απορια υπαρχει πειτε μου να την βρουμε την ακρη..ααα και κατι βασικα δεν προοριζεται για εταιρικους συνδιασμους.στην ουσια απαγορευεται...αααα και οσο αναφορα το τι γραμμη υποστηριζει μονο pstn ακομα.και σε μσν γραμη δεν προκειται ποτε...οσο αναφορα τις ρυτρες 12 μηνων ειναι μονο οταν υπαρχει παροχη εξοπλισμου.αλλιως οποιαδηποτε στιγμη θελεις την κανεις...μπορει να μην σας ενδιαφερουν αυτα που γραφω απλα ετσι μια γενικη εικονα...παντως για μενα καλο θα ηταν να περιμενουμε πριν κανουμε τις κινησεις μας.οπως και μην κανει κανεις την λαθος κινηση να μπει σε προγραμμα "to be.." καποιας εταιριας γιατι δεν υπηρχε εκεινη την στιγμη διαθεσιμη υπηρεσια στην περιοχη του...ας πουμε πετρουπολη....η οποια με το χρονοδιαγραμα θα εχει σε 8 μηνες σχεδον..δηλαδη 1 χρονο το λιγοτερο πρακτικα...πχ

----------


## commando

αν μας ενδιαφερουν λεει πιστευω να σε βομβαρδιζουν τον επομενο καιρο στις ερωτησεις εγω σε αφηνω ησυχο προς το παρον αρκετα σε τρεχουν χεχε...
Ελυσες βασικες αποριες παντως...

----------


## ALTAiR

Με τις αναμονές τι γίνεται?
ΠΧ έκανα αίτηση στο 134 στις 9 Οκτ. για aDSL 1Mbps στου Ζωγράφου.
Καταχωρήθηκε στις 16 Οκτ. Σήμερα έχουμε 21 Νοε και ακόμη δεν έχει καν ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή. Παίρνω το 134 ξανά και τους ρωτάω το εξής: Πόσες μέρες κάνει μια aDSL στο Ζωγράφου? 10 με 12 εργάσιμες μου λέει. Τότε γιατί εμάς πέρασε ο μήνας και ακόμη τίποτα τον ρωτάω και έμεινε κάγκελο. Ψεύτες είναι όλοι όπως και ο πΟΤΕ. Δυστυχώς η κατάσταση θέλει εισαγγελέα...
Τουλάχιστον να μην υπόσχονται, αυτή είναι απάτη σε βάρος του καταναλωτή.
Η Tellas που έχουμε 2 Mbps σε αυτήν δουλεύει όντως σε αυτή την ταχύτητα χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλά με παιδέψανε από το Τεχνικό τμήμα μέχρι να σεταριστεί το Crypto F320. Μόλις όμως τους ζόρισα να μου δώσουνε τον προϊστάμενο του Τεχνικού για να του δώσω ονόματα των τεχνικών και να ακυρώσουνε την αίτηση, εκεί που με παιδεύανε 2 εβδομάδες από την παραλαβή του Modem, ξεμπέρδεψα σε 3 λεπτά. Δυστυχώς έτσι κινούνται τα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα.
Αν πάτε στις ΗΠΑ και κάνετε μία αίτηση στις 8:00 το πρωΐ το απόγευμα έχετε ότι θέλετε...  ::  
Απογοητευτικό για μας, αλλά έτσι είναι. Πριν 10 περίπου χρόνια όλοι εκεί είχανε cable με 1,5 Mbps σύνδεση τουλάχιστον. Πόσο πίσω είμαστε στην κοινωνία της πληροφορικής.

@ narcosynthesis 
Εσύ με παίδευες?  ::

----------


## dsfak

> Παιδια οσο αναφορα την τελλας με το ζιστο τις τελευταιες εχει γινει ενας πανικος...απο τοτε που επεσε η διαφημιση δηλαδη.δουλευω στην τελλας τεχνικη υποστηριξη και μια συμβουλη εχω να δωσω..περιμεντε μεχρι να εχουμε τα πρωτα δειγματα συνδεσεων..το βασικο το οποιο ξερουμε ειναι οτι οι ταχυτητες θα κυμαινονται καπου κοντα στα θεωρητικα πλαισια..στα 4μβ δηλαδη.αλλα αν δεν δουλεθει να το δω δεν πιστευω τιποτα.δεν ξερω τα προγραμματα των αλλων εταιριων αλλα εκει που τρεχει ολος ο κοσμος ειναι για τις απεριοριστες αστικε και υπεραστικες.λιγοι ενδιαφερονται για τα 4μβ.οτι απορια υπαρχει πειτε μου να την βρουμε την ακρη..ααα και κατι βασικα δεν προοριζεται για εταιρικους συνδιασμους.στην ουσια απαγορευεται...αααα και οσο αναφορα το τι γραμμη υποστηριζει μονο pstn ακομα.και σε μσν γραμη δεν προκειται ποτε...οσο αναφορα τις ρυτρες 12 μηνων ειναι μονο οταν υπαρχει παροχη εξοπλισμου.αλλιως οποιαδηποτε στιγμη θελεις την κανεις...μπορει να μην σας ενδιαφερουν αυτα που γραφω απλα ετσι μια γενικη εικονα...παντως για μενα καλο θα ηταν να περιμενουμε πριν κανουμε τις κινησεις μας.οπως και μην κανει κανεις την λαθος κινηση να μπει σε προγραμμα "to be.." καποιας εταιριας γιατι δεν υπηρχε εκεινη την στιγμη διαθεσιμη υπηρεσια στην περιοχη του...ας πουμε πετρουπολη....η οποια με το χρονοδιαγραμα θα εχει σε 8 μηνες σχεδον..δηλαδη 1 χρονο το λιγοτερο πρακτικα...πχ


Eγώ έκανα αίτηση για το Zisto+DSL και μου ειπανε σε 2-3 εβδομάδες θα έχω πλήρη γραμμή και ίντερνετ... Ελπίζω επειδή ξέρω ότι όντως έχουνε στήσει κόμβο εδώ στην Ηλιούπολη με 20GBit οπτική ίνα ότι αν δεν τους πηδήξει ό ΠΟτε στο να γίνει η διακοπή και η μεταφορά της γραμμής ελπίζω να την έχω σε κάνα μήνα...  ::  

Άντε να δούμε ! Θα προκόψει καμιά εταιρεία σε αυτήν την χώρα να μας πάει λίγο μπροστα ;;;;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

καλοριζικο γειτονα περιμενουμε με αγωνια ολες τις λεπτομερειες ξερω οτι θα το σκισεις σε δοκιμες το θεμα και σαν Κρητικος ενα καλο βρισιδι θα τους το ριξεις αν αργουν ε?

----------


## dsfak

> καλοριζικο γειτονα περιμενουμε με αγωνια ολες τις λεπτομερειες ξερω οτι θα το σκισεις σε δοκιμες το θεμα και σαν Κρητικος ενα καλο βρισιδι θα τους το ριξεις αν αργουν ε?


Θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει αν δεν παίζει !!!  ::   ::   ::  

Ελπίζω να μην είναι μέσα σε αυτούς και ο narcosynthesis...  ::

----------


## narcosynthesis

Παιδια μην ανυσηχειτε.μακαρι να ειναι ολα καλα και αν δεν ειναι τοτε εμεις ειμαστε εδω.γενικα μην νομιζετε οτι εχουμε πολλες επιλογες.και θα σας πω το γιατι.φιλε μου με το φ320.τι προβλημα υπηρχε με το ρουτερακι?γενικα ειναι απο τα πολυ ευκολα ρουτερακια...δεν συγχρονιζε?παιδια τα πραγματα ενω ειναι πολυ απλα ετσι οπως εχουν τα πραγματα στην ελλαδα γινονται πολυ δυσκολα.και εξηγουμαι.περνει ο φιλος με το f320 και μου λεει Νικο το ρουτερ δεν συγχρονιζει.η διαδικασια απο εκει και περα ειναι να του κανω παλι ρυθμισεις μεσω web interface na βγαλουμε το spliter μην τυχον ειναι ελατωματικο και μετα με καποιες χειροκινητες ρυθμισεις dns kai ip μην τυχον.απο εκει και περα στελνουμε καποιο echnical trouble ticket το δικτυο μας για ελεγχο.στους αποσυγρονισμους κατα 99% ειναι θεμα ΠΟΤΕ...και εκει ξεκιναει το πανηγυρι...οπως καταλαβαινεται..προσπαθει να μας αργει οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο ετσι ωστε να φαινομαστε στους πελατες χαλια....παντως γενικα αν υπαρχει προβλημα στην γραμμη δεν προκειται να λυθει ευκολα και οταν λεω προβλημα εννοω αν ειναι χαλια οτι και να κανουμε μια ζωη θα αποσυγχρονιζει και δεν θα εει καλες ταχυτητες...φιλε μου με το φ320 τι προβλημα υπηρχε??  ::

----------


## jamesbond

Eκανα και εγώ αίτηση για Zisto+DSL, ελπίζω να είναι καλύτερο απο το 2mbps που έχω τώρα στον Ποτε.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Παιδια οσο αναφορα την τελλας με το ζιστο τις τελευταιες εχει γινει ενας πανικος...απο τοτε που επεσε η διαφημιση δηλαδη.δουλευω στην τελλας τεχνικη υποστηριξη και μια συμβουλη εχω να δωσω..περιμεντε μεχρι να εχουμε τα πρωτα δειγματα συνδεσεων..το βασικο το οποιο ξερουμε ειναι οτι οι ταχυτητες θα κυμαινονται καπου κοντα στα θεωρητικα πλαισια..στα 4μβ δηλαδη.αλλα αν δεν δουλεθει να το δω δεν πιστευω τιποτα.


Πάντως η 8άρα δεν πάει πάνω από 5.8/6.0 στην καλύτερη πλέον, ενώ μέχρι πριν 15μέρες έπιανε 7.5 full.
Ϊσως να έχει μερίδιο ευθύνης ότι άλλαξα από PPOA half bridge σε PPOE full bridge όπου γενικά υπάρχει λίγο χειροτερό απόδοση λόγω packetazation.

Ενημερωτικά το F320 σε ppoa half bridge έχανε το connection κάθε 2 ώρες περίπου όταν δεν υπήρχε traffic (βασικά σταμάταγε να απαντάει στο dhcp request του router)
Σε ppoe παίζει απροβληματίστα καμιά βδομάδα τώρα

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ενημερωτικά το F320 σε ppoa half bridge έχανε το connection κάθε 2 ώρες περίπου όταν δεν υπήρχε traffic (βασικά σταμάταγε να απαντάει στο dhcp request του router)
> Σε ppoe παίζει απροβληματίστα καμιά βδομάδα τώρα


Κάθε Δευτέρα πρωΐ που πήγαινα στη δουλειά, ήτανε κολλημένο και ήθελε βγάλσιμο από την πρίζα και ξανά... Μία άλλη φορά το F320 είχε χάσει όλα τα settings όντας πάνω σε UPS δυνατό και χωρίς κανείς να το έχει πειράξει.


@ narcosynthesis
Μπορεί να ήτανε χίλια δύο προβλήματα.
Κράτα αυτό: 
ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός, το έβαλα, το ρύθμισα με ότι μου λέγανε από το helpdesk, δεν έπαιζε. Μόνο τη σελίδα τη δικιά σας έβγαζε. 
Θα το δει τεχνικός μου λέγανε, επί 2 εβδομάδες το ίδιο έργο. Τον έναν σχεδόν τον έβρισα γιατί μου έλεγε κάτι .... για τα settings του δικτύου και του επέμενα ότι είχε λάθος, μέχρι που του το έκλεισα, ξαναπήρα, το σήκωσε άλλος και μου είπε ότι είχα δίκιο. Στο τέλος τους είπα να έρθουν να τα πάρουνε πίσω, να μη γίνει χρέωση και να μου δώσουνε και τον προϊστάμενο του τεχνικού να τον ενημερώσω. Σε 2-3 λεπτά αναμονής στο τηλέφωνο ήμουνα έτοιμος. Οπότε λύθηκε από μέσα το πρόβλημα και εκεί τσαντίζομαι...

Άλλη χρονική στιγμή σταμάτησε να συγχρονίζει και μου το φτιάξανε μετά από 2 εβδομάδες. Εδώ μπορεί να φταίει και ο πΟΤΕ. Αν και η ISDN έπαιζε κανονικά.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από narcosynthesis
> 
> Παιδια οσο αναφορα την τελλας με το ζιστο τις τελευταιες εχει γινει ενας πανικος...απο τοτε που επεσε η διαφημιση δηλαδη.δουλευω στην τελλας τεχνικη υποστηριξη και μια συμβουλη εχω να δωσω..περιμεντε μεχρι να εχουμε τα πρωτα δειγματα συνδεσεων..το βασικο το οποιο ξερουμε ειναι οτι οι ταχυτητες θα κυμαινονται καπου κοντα στα θεωρητικα πλαισια..στα 4μβ δηλαδη.αλλα αν δεν δουλεθει να το δω δεν πιστευω τιποτα.
> 
> 
> Πάντως η 8άρα δεν πάει πάνω από 5.8/6.0 στην καλύτερη πλέον, ενώ μέχρι πριν 15μέρες έπιανε 7.5 full.
> Ϊσως να έχει μερίδιο ευθύνης ότι άλλαξα από PPOA half bridge σε PPOE full bridge όπου γενικά υπάρχει λίγο χειροτερό απόδοση λόγω packetazation.
> 
> Ενημερωτικά το F320 σε ppoa half bridge έχανε το connection κάθε 2 ώρες περίπου όταν δεν υπήρχε traffic (βασικά σταμάταγε να απαντάει στο dhcp request του router)
> Σε ppoe παίζει απροβληματίστα καμιά βδομάδα τώρα


Πατριωτη Στελιο δωσε μας την καθυστερηση με traceroute που εχει προς εξωτερικο και ποιο backbone χρησιμοποιουν( Med nautilus η sprintlink η..)και κανε δοκιμη σε p2p clients να δουμε αν εχουν limits κλπ κ ευχαριστουμε για τις πληροφοριες.
Παιδια μην τα βαζετε με τον narcosynthesis ειναι γενναιο να παραδεχεσαι τα λαθη σου και οπως εχω γραψει ενα ειναι το θεμα να βρουμε με τεχνικα μονο μεσα ποιος ISP εχει σωστο backbone χωρις να δινει πλεον την δικαιολογια οτι εφταιγαν τα σαπια καλωδια του ΟΤΕ που δεν συγχρονιζει.Προτεινω να αφησετε το παιδι λιγο δεν πιστευω οτι εχει καλυψει την Τελας μεχρι τωρα αλλα φαινεται αμεροληπτος ηδη ερχονται πληροφοριες απο το ιδιοκτητο της δικτυο και αν πεσει το βρισιδι να πεσει για την ιδιοκτητη υποδομη του καθενα για να μπορουμε να τους βουλωσουμε.Ο narco μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει πουλησει φυκια ...

----------


## DragonFighter

> δεν ξερω τα προγραμματα των αλλων εταιριων αλλα εκει που τρεχει ολος ο κοσμος ειναι για τις απεριοριστες αστικε και υπεραστικες.λιγοι ενδιαφερονται για τα 4μβ.


150 ευρά και έχεις για 1χρόνο απεριόριστες αστικές & υπεραστικές σε γνωστή εταιρία.  ::  Ο κόσμος πέφτει θύμα της διαφήμισης στην περίπτωση της tellas.
Ποιος χρησιμοποιεί 4mb? Αν είσαι στο awmn εντάξει, παίρνεις 4mbit για να τα μοιράζεις!  ::  




> παντως για μενα καλο θα ηταν να περιμενουμε πριν κανουμε τις κινησεις μας


Συμφωνώ. Μακριά από δεσμεύσεις αυτή την εποχή...

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από narcosynthesis
> 
> δεν ξερω τα προγραμματα των αλλων εταιριων αλλα εκει που τρεχει ολος ο κοσμος ειναι για τις απεριοριστες αστικε και υπεραστικες.λιγοι ενδιαφερονται για τα 4μβ.
> 
> 
> 150 ευρά και έχεις για 1χρόνο απεριόριστες αστικές & υπεραστικές σε γνωστή εταιρία.  Ο κόσμος πέφτει θύμα της διαφήμισης στην περίπτωση της tellas.
> Ποιος χρησιμοποιεί 4mb? Αν είσαι στο awmn εντάξει, παίρνεις 4mbit για να τα μοιράζεις!  
> 
> 
> ...


Μα κι εγώ δεν επέλεξα την Tellas μόνο για τα 4ΜΒit τα οποία έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα πχ για να κατεβάζω, αλλά για να φύγω από τον π@@στη τον ΠΟτε που ενώ σου δίνει γραμμή για 1ΜΒit δεν κατεβάζει ούτε μισό !!!  ::  
Εμένα πιο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει να είναι καθαρή η γραμμή και να έχω χαμηλό latency ώστε να μπορώ να κάνω remotely κάποιες δουλειές χωρίς να σου σπάει τα νεύρα...  ::  και εννοείται να μπορώ να μοιράσω και σε άλλους χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα. 

Το κακό είναι ότι βιάστηκα... και μπορεί να το μετανοιώσω μέχρι να παίξουν όλα όπως μας τα τάζουν...  ::   ::   ::  αλλά έπρεπε να φύγω από τον χάλια συνδυσμό HOL + ΠΟΤε !!!  ::   ::   ::  που τον πληρώνω και τα ίδια λεφτά πάνω κάτω...  ::   ::   ::  

Η νεκροψία θα δείξει...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από narcosynthesis
> 
> δεν ξερω τα προγραμματα των αλλων εταιριων αλλα εκει που τρεχει ολος ο κοσμος ειναι για τις απεριοριστες αστικε και υπεραστικες.λιγοι ενδιαφερονται για τα 4μβ.
> 
> 
> 150 ευρά και έχεις για 1χρόνο απεριόριστες αστικές & υπεραστικές σε γνωστή εταιρία.  Ο κόσμος πέφτει θύμα της διαφήμισης στην περίπτωση της tellas.
> Ποιος χρησιμοποιεί 4mb? Αν είσαι στο awmn εντάξει, παίρνεις 4mbit για να τα μοιράζεις!  
> 
> 
> ...


Μην βλέπεις μόνο τα 4MB, εγώ λιγουρεύομαι τα 512 out.....

----------


## argi

> Πάντως η 8άρα δεν πάει πάνω από 5.8/6.0 στην καλύτερη πλέον, ενώ μέχρι πριν 15μέρες έπιανε 7.5 full.
> Ϊσως να έχει μερίδιο ευθύνης ότι άλλαξα από PPOA half bridge σε PPOE full bridge όπου γενικά υπάρχει λίγο χειροτερό απόδοση λόγω packetazation.
> 
> Ενημερωτικά το F320 σε ppoa half bridge έχανε το connection κάθε 2 ώρες περίπου όταν δεν υπήρχε traffic (βασικά σταμάταγε να απαντάει στο dhcp request του router)
> Σε ppoe παίζει απροβληματίστα καμιά βδομάδα τώρα


Ηλιουπολη/tellas 8/1 (oxi zisto...)

- To crypto είναι χάλι μαυρο... Έπαιζε χειρότερα απο speedtouch και από USRobotics... Τελικά έμεινε το USR γιατί έπαιζε καλύτερα σε bridged mode...

- Από traffic to upload ειναι παντα καλό (εκτός αν τεζαρεις το download), το download παίζει απο 6,5 ΜBit στα καλύτερα μέχρι 5... (πάντα με PPPoE)

- Σε επίπεδο πακέτων υπάρχει ανάλογο φαινομενο με αυτό που υπήρχε παλαιοτερα στον ΟΤΕ με voip... Δηλαδή ενώ το traffic είναι μικρό δεν περνάνε αρκετά ΜΙΚΡΑ πακέτα... Σε δοκιμές φάνηκε να περνάνε μέχρι περίπου 6-7 ταυτοχρονες G729 κλήσεις. Δηλαδή bandwidth 180-200 Kbps αλλά 300-350 πακέτα προς κάθε κατευθυνση...

Προφανώς αυτό απέχει ΠΑΑΑΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ από τα 30 πακέτα του ΟΤΕ αλλά μην νομίζει κανένας ότι δεν υπάρχουν περιορισμοί... (βέβαια παραμένει το ερώτημα ποιος θέλει 6-7 ταυτοχρονες voip κλήσεις...)

- Να σημειωθεί ότι όταν η γραμμή αναβαθμίστηκε απο 4/1 σε 8/1 υπήρξε μια αναμενομενη μείωση του σήματος... η οποία όμως κατά καιρούς δημιουργούσε διακοπές... Τα 8 Mbit μάλλον θα τα απολαυσουν μόνο όσοι είναι επι (καλωδιακής ευθείας) κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ... Στην περίπτωση μας είμασταν 1900μέτρα Καλώδιο (!!!) απο το κέντρο και πήγαινε μέχρι τα 6,5... Βέβαια μπορεί να φταίνε και άλλα πραγματα όπως box, καφαο κλπ...

Αυτά τα πρωτα σχόλια... Να πω τελος ότι μου έκανε θετική εντύπωση σε σχέση με άλλων το tech support της tellas, που όταν έλεγαν (σε 4 περίπτώσεις) θα το δούμε και θα σας πάρουμε, ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ έπαιρναν τηλεφωνο στο κινητο εντός 1-2 ωρών... 

PS. Latency περίπου 35-37ms από ΑΙΧ.

@rg!

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Ifaistos

> - To crypto είναι χάλι μαυρο... Έπαιζε χειρότερα απο speedtouch και από USRobotics... Τελικά έμεινε το USR γιατί έπαιζε καλύτερα σε bridged mode...


Περιμένω ένα zyxel adsl2+ με annex M support (zyxel)
Λογικά δεν θα έχει τα ίδια προβλήματα.
Πάντως επείδη το έψαξα πολύ με το F320, έχει Connexant chipset (με arm9), αλλά το firmware είναι το "standard" και δεν μπόρεσα να βρω καποιο upgrade.





> - Από traffic to upload ειναι παντα καλό (εκτός αν τεζαρεις το download), - Να σημειωθεί ότι όταν η γραμμή αναβαθμίστηκε απο 4/1 σε 8/1 υπήρξε μια αναμενομενη μείωση του σήματος... η οποία όμως κατά καιρούς δημιουργούσε διακοπές... Τα 8 Mbit μάλλον θα τα απολαυσουν μόνο όσοι είναι επι (καλωδιακής ευθείας) κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ... Στην περίπτωση μας είμασταν 1900μέτρα Καλώδιο (!!!) απο το κέντρο και πήγαινε μέχρι τα 6,5... Βέβαια μπορεί να φταίνε και άλλα πραγματα όπως box, καφαο κλπ...


Στα πόσα έχει κλειδώσει το modem ?
Ti snr δείχνει στη γραμμή ?

Έχω αρχίζει και πιστεύω ότι το ppoe σε bridge έχει σημαντική διαφορά από το ppoa half bridge.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι όμως μόνο θέμα encapulation  ::

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## argi

> Πάντως επείδη το έψαξα πολύ με το F320, έχει Connexant chipset (με arm9), αλλά το firmware είναι το "standard" και δεν μπόρεσα να βρω καποιο upgrade.


Είναι μαυρο χάλι, χωρίς documentation, χωρίς υποστήριξη και ....  ::  




> Στα πόσα έχει κλειδώσει το modem ?
> Ti snr δείχνει στη γραμμή ?
> 
> Έχω αρχίζει και πιστεύω ότι το ppoe σε bridge έχει σημαντική διαφορά από το ppoa half bridge.
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι όμως μόνο θέμα encapulation


Stats as follows....

@rg!

----------


## narcosynthesis

> Μην βλέπεις μόνο τα 4MB, εγώ λιγουρεύομαι τα 512 out.....


Πιστεψε με πως εαν καποιος ξερει το 512 ναι ειναι ενας λογως αλλα το 95% δεν ξερουν.απο το τμημα πωλησεων απλα τους λενε οτι πριν ειχα 1 μβ ενω τωρα θα εχουν 4 με τα ιδια περιπου λεφτα και τρελενονται και ας μπαινουν και με χρονοχρεωση με 2 ευρω την ωρα....  ::   ::  δηλαδη ενταξει....  :: .εμενα και τα παιδια ελαχιστοι ειναι αυτοι που μας ρωτανε λεπτομερεις...10 και πολλους σου λεω.

----------


## dsfak

> Μα κι εγώ δεν επέλεξα την Tellas μόνο για τα 4ΜΒit τα οποία έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα πχ για να κατεβάζω, αλλά για να φύγω από τον π@@στη τον ΠΟτε που ενώ σου δίνει γραμμή για 1ΜΒit δεν κατεβάζει ούτε μισό !!! 
> Εμένα πιο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει να είναι καθαρή η γραμμή και *να έχω χαμηλό latency ώστε να μπορώ να κάνω remotely κάποιες δουλειές χωρίς να σου σπάει τα νεύρα...* και εννοείται να μπορώ να μοιράσω και σε άλλους χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα.






> *Μην βλέπεις μόνο τα 4MB, εγώ λιγουρεύομαι τα 512 out*.....


Μα κι εγώ αυτό ακριβώς λιγουρεύομαι....άλλο ότι ξέχασα να το αναφέρω...

----------


## pantdimi

εγω παντως τους ειχα κλεισει το ραντεβου για την αιτηση και δεν ηρθαν ουτε ειδοποιησαν και πηρα και μουπαν αα δεν φταιμε εμεις....  ::   ::  
ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

Προσωπικά έχω το 768 μου μέχρι το Γενάρη (οτε + forthnet).
Μετά θα αρχίσω να ψάχνω.
Πάντως δεν θα ήθελα να αλλάξω τον ΟΤΕ.
Στο τηλέφωνο τον θεωρώ πολύ πιο αξιόπιστο από τις ιδιωτικές.
Εντάξει με τις νέες τεχνολογίες ξεκίνησε χάλια και ακόμη δεν έχει στρώσει.

Η άλλη δυνατότητα είναι 2η Γραμμή μόνο για adsl από κάποιον πάροχο τύπου Vivodi, Tellas etc. ( single play  ::  ). Το κακό είναι ότι αναγκαστικά θα το συνδυάζουν και με τηλεφωνία, αυξάνοντας το κόστος (π.χ. η Tellas για τα 4mbit, θέλει και τηλέφωνο).

Αλήθεια, οι Vivodi, Tellas βάζουν νέες γραμμές, ή πρέπει να την βάλεις στον ΟΤΕ και να την "μετατρέψεις" μετά?

----------


## commando

Οχι δεν βαζουν ακομα καθονται πανω στου ΟΤΕ τουλαχιστον στην πλειοψηφια τους δηλαδη αυτο ειναι το προβλημα εξαλλου

----------


## argi

> Προσωπικά έχω το 768 μου μέχρι το Γενάρη (οτε + forthnet).
> Πάντως δεν θα ήθελα να αλλάξω τον ΟΤΕ.
> Στο τηλέφωνο τον θεωρώ πολύ πιο αξιόπιστο από τις ιδιωτικές.


Συμφωνών μαζί σου για την τηλεφωνια...
O OTE σου δίνει πάντα ασυμπίεστη φωνή σε όλες τις κλήσεις... Οι εναλλακτικoi παροχοι περνάνε πολλά συμπιεσμένα (ειδικα στα υπεραστικά)... 
ΑΠό την άλλη για οικιακή χρήση αυτό δεν είναι σημαντικό πρόβλημα αν δεις και την οικονομία στη μέση... Εγώ με γνωστό πακέτο εναλλακτικού παρόχου έχω κάνει τεραστια οικονομια...




> Εντάξει με τις νέες τεχνολογίες ξεκίνησε χάλια και ακόμη δεν έχει στρώσει.


Και με την εξυπηρετηση πελατών και με το δίκτυο και με πολλά ακόμα...




> Η άλλη δυνατότητα είναι 2η Γραμμή μόνο για adsl από κάποιον πάροχο τύπου Vivodi, Tellas etc. ( single play  ). Το κακό είναι ότι αναγκαστικά θα το συνδυάζουν και με τηλεφωνία, αυξάνοντας το κόστος (π.χ. η Tellas για τα 4mbit, θέλει και τηλέφωνο).


Νομίζω το tellas zisto μπορείς να πάρεις μονο ADSL 4192/512 με χρεωση 28-29 ευρώ και την τηλεωνια την παίρνεις δωρεάν... (χωρίς πάγιο)... Αν θελεις να κανεις τηλεφωνηματα πληρωνεις μονο τη χρηση σε τιμες συμβατικης εναλλακτικής τηλεφωνιας (φτηνοτερα απο τις συμβατικες του ΟΤΕ)....

@rg!

----------


## azisi

> Η άλλη δυνατότητα είναι 2η Γραμμή μόνο για adsl από κάποιον πάροχο τύπου Vivodi, Tellas etc. ( single play  ). Το κακό είναι ότι αναγκαστικά θα το συνδυάζουν και με τηλεφωνία, αυξάνοντας το κόστος (π.χ. η Tellas για τα 4mbit, θέλει και τηλέφωνο).


Μπορείς να διαλέξεις vivodi shared llu, ή tellas zisto με €30 που δίνει τηλέφωνο+4Mbit χωρίς προπληρωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας




> Αλήθεια, οι Vivodi, Tellas βάζουν νέες γραμμές, ή πρέπει να την βάλεις στον ΟΤΕ και να την "μετατρέψεις" μετά?


Τι εννοείς νέες γραμμές; Δικό τους LLU δεν βάζουν πάντως... Εννοείς εάν σε ένα νεόκτηστο σπίτι στην Αθήνα πρέπει να κάνει αίτηση πρώτα στον ΟΤΕ και μετά να μεταφέρεις τη γραμμή σε ενναλακτικό ή να πας κατευθείαν και για την σύνδεση σε ενναλλακτικό και να τα αναλάβουν αυτοί; Ελπίζω το δεύτερο  ::

----------


## commando

αρχισε το Σ/Κ χρονος να βρισουμε λιγο παλι τον πΟΤΕ για την καταντια μας....Μηπως φταιει το κλιμα γιατι οι "κρυες" χωρες ειναι πρωτες σε ευρυζωνικοτητα,η μηπως ηταν στραβο το κλιμα στην Ελλαδα τοφαγε και ο γαιδαρος?Σημειωστε για Τσεχια Πολωνια πως υπαρχει τεραστιο ποσοστο μεταναστευσης οποτε θα πρεπει να ανεβουν σιγα σιγα

----------


## commando

Σε συνεχεια ενημερωσεων πολλοι ισως το ειδαν ηδη http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...2&pubid=267705
Ο Προεδρος τρωει τα νυχια του να βγει να φαει την Τελλας εχει επιστρατευσει καινουργιο Διευθυντη στην HOL αφου τη πηρε τωρα παει να κανει και συμφωνια με vodafone και να πεισει τους Ρωσους (SISTEMA)να βαλουν και αλλα φραγκα στο τελος βλεπω να εχουμε ρουτερ στην αγορα και απο Ρωσια αυτο να δω να τις κοψω...Ρε τι χαμος γινεται!

----------


## andreas

> Σε συνεχεια ενημερωσεων πολλοι ισως το ειδαν ηδη http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...2&pubid=267705
> Ο Προεδρος τρωει τα νυχια του να βγει να φαει την Τελλας εχει επιστρατευσει καινουργιο Διευθυντη στην HOL αφου τη πηρε τωρα παει να κανει και συμφωνια με vodafone και να πεισει τους Ρωσους (SISTEMA)να βαλουν και αλλα φραγκα στο τελος βλεπω να εχουμε ρουτερ στην αγορα και απο Ρωσια αυτο να δω να τις κοψω...Ρε τι χαμος γινεται!


βαλε καμια τελεια κομμα κατι γιατι κοντευω να σκασω διαβαζοντας τα ποστς σου ελπιζω να ζησω μεχρι το επομενο  ::   ::

----------


## commando

καθε τελεια ειναι 8bit αρα χωρις τελειες και κομματα θα ειναι μικροτερη η βαση του φορουμ προσεχω για το μελλον χεχε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Παρε βαθιες ανασες χεχε  ::   ::   ::  ειναι καλη προπονηση
Για την forthnet τωρα που θελει να γινει ηγετης απο χρονου ολα τα τηλ απο νοτια προαστεια που εβαλα πχ210996χχχχ λενε οτι θα εχει καλυψη απο 1/1/2007 απο το ιδιοκτητο δικτυο της

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Σε συνεχεια ενημερωσεων πολλοι ισως το ειδαν ηδη http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...2&pubid=267705
> Ο Προεδρος τρωει τα νυχια του να βγει να φαει την Τελλας εχει επιστρατευσει καινουργιο Διευθυντη στην HOL αφου τη πηρε τωρα παει να κανει και συμφωνια με vodafone και να πεισει τους Ρωσους (SISTEMA)να βαλουν και αλλα φραγκα στο τελος βλεπω να εχουμε ρουτερ στην αγορα και απο Ρωσια αυτο να δω να τις κοψω...Ρε τι χαμος γινεται!
> 
> 
> βαλε καμια τελεια κομμα κατι γιατι κοντευω να σκασω διαβαζοντας τα ποστς σου ελπιζω να ζησω μεχρι το επομενο


Eχει κολλήσει το μυαλό του στις Πολωνέζες και έχει θολώσει το μάτι του, που να βάλει κόμματα και τελείες, πρώτα δείγματα σεξουαλικού αυτισμού...

----------


## gadgetakias

Ρε commando αφού δεν σου αρέσει η HOL γιατί συνεργάζεσαι μαζί της;
Μήπως σου αρέσει λίγο να γκρινιάζεις;

Οσον αφορά την Vodafone το σίγουρο είναι ότι κάποιος από τους μεγάλους ISP θα συμφωνήσει μαζί της. Εκτός HOL παίζει και η Vivodi.

Προσωπικά πιστέυω ότι λόγω των τεράστιων εξόδων εγκαταστάσεων (DSLAM κτλ.) πλέον είναι μοιραίο πολλοί ISP να συγχωνευτούν και τελικά στα επόμενα 3 χρόνια να έχουν απομείνει το πολύ 2 μεγάλοι παίκτες και 2 μικρότεροι.
Βάλτε στοιχήματα ποιοί θα είναι αυτοί.

----------


## commando

> Eχει κολήσει το μυαλό του στις Πολωνέζες και έχει θολώσει το μάτι του, που να βάλει κόμματα και τελείες, πρώτα δείγματα σεξουαλικού αυτισμού...


@papi Ναι οι Πολωνεζες ειναι πολυ γρηγορες δεν εχουν καιρο για στιξεις και πολυτονικο ειναι πολυ γρηγορο το bandwith που εχουν και δεν τις προφταινει ουτε Βεγγος......αν θες εχω κ σχετικες φωτο...
@gadget δεν συνεργαζομαι εγω αλλα η εταιρεια μου κ δεν εχω λογο στο εμπορικο κομματι δεν με ακουνε τι να κανω μου αρκει να τους την λεω (ps γιαυτο θελω να παω παλι στο δημοσιο να μπορω ρε παιδι μου να διαλεγω οποιο προμηθευτη αξιζει χεχε)

----------


## commando

τα ενοποιημένα κέρδη τριμηνου του ΟΤΕ διαμορφώθηκαν σε 223,6 εκατ. ευρώ, έναντι ζημιών 493,2 εκατ. ευρώ το αντίστοιχο τρίμηνο του περασμένου έτους και κοροιδευαμε το Βουρλουμη με το πλοιο της Αγαπης...

----------


## narcosynthesis

Παιδια κατι που γραφτηκε οτι οι γραμμες καθονται πανω στον οτε δεν ισχυει.αν καποιος απο εσας εχει ενα καινουργιο σπιτι για παραδειγμα και δεν εχει τηλ ας παρει και ενα τηλ στην τελλας αν ενδιαφερεται γιατι δινει γραμμες κανονικα αλλα το τηλ θα ξεκιναει με 211-χχχχχχχ.απλα εαν καποιος εχει γραμμη στον οτε και δεν θελει να αλλαξει αριθμο τοτε γινεται φορητοτητα μεταφερεται δηλαδη απ οτον οτε στην τελλας.ουσιαστικα εινα σαν να αγοραζει την γραμμη του....απο τον οτε...η οταν δεν υπαρχει τηλ αγοραζει μια και σου φτιαχνει νουμερο...  :: Οσο για καποια πραγματα που αναφερθηκαν για το αν καλυπτω την τελλας παιδια ειπαμε τεχνικη υποστηριξη κανω δεν εχω μετοχες  ::   ::  .τα ροθτερ που δινουμε γενικα με τις απλες ειναι χαλια.για μενα το καλυτερο και το πιο ευκολο σε ρυθμιση ρουτερ ειναι το linksys.εχει κανα 80ευρω νομιζω αλλα παιδια παιζει πενα.και οι ρυθμισεις γινονται μεσα σε ενα λεπτο.οσο για κατι τtornato και τα σχετικα δυσκολα πολυ...για καποιον ο οποιος ξερει βασικα πραγματα δυσκολευεται πολυ ακομα και με καθοδηγηση.οσο αναφορα θεματα llu τωρα ακομα δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε αν δεν λειτουργησει.αν και βλεπω να τρωμε πολυ ξυλο...θελετε το γιατι?γιατι απο το τμημα πωλησεων ειναι τοσο βλακες που πηγαιναν και λεγανε τους ανθρωπους σε 13 μερες θα ειστε ετοιμοι...ναι αλλα βαλε και 7 μερες που κανουν οι courier να φερουν το συμβολαιο στα χερια μας για να ξεκινησουμε?βαλε οτι δεν προκειται να ξεκινησει αμεσως γιατι αυτη την στιγμη σε 1 μηνα και ουτε εχουμε 10000 ετησεις....οποτε αυτο που σας λεω ειναι αφηστε να περασουν 2 μηνες να ηρεμησουν τα πραγματα γιατι και στν τελαας γινεται ενας πανικος τωρα....δεν καλυπτω κανεναν...και εγω σπιτι μου οτε εχω και τιποτα αλλο....αλλα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα τον διωξω...γιατι απλα ειναι νταβατζης...δεν προσφερει τιποτα και περνει 40 ευρω το διμηνο...ε οχι...
ΑΑΑ και να προσεχετε οτι αν εχετε γραμμη MSN πρεπει να την διακοψετε για το ζιστο.οσο αναφορα isdn ακομα τιποτα.δεν υπαρχουν και δεν ξερουμε και το ποτε θα υπαρξουν.οποτε μην τυχον καποιος με isdn που την θελει παει και κανει ζιστο γιατι θα μετατραπει αυτοματα σε PSTN...Οτι απορια υπαρχει ρωτηστε...

----------


## commando

υπομονη φιλωτα ναι εχω μια απορια αν καποιος κανει αιτηση και το παρει μετα απο 2 μηνες ως συνηθως ισχυει ο ιδιος εξοπλισμος που εκανε την αιτηση η μπορει να αλλαξει αργοτερα σεκατι αλλο και αν χανει και το δωρεαν τελος ενεργοποιησης που ισχυει μεχρι 31-12-2006 δηλαδη η ενεργοποιηση ισχυει απο τη στιγμη που θα ερθει το κουριερ η απο οταν κλειδωσει η γραμμη στο συστημα της Τελας?
ελπιζω κατι να γινει σαν απαντηση απο ΟΤΕ τωρα με την κερδοφορια να δουμε .....για την ωρα καθεται στα αυγα του γιατι ξερει οτι δεν μπορει η Τελας να ανταποκριθει α και κατι αλλο ετοιμαστητε να φατε και μηνυσεις για τις αργοποριες οχι απο την κυρα Κατινα αλλα απο σοβαρους παιχτες....τι να κανουμε αυτα εχει το κακο marketing

----------


## narcosynthesis

Ο εξοπλισμος θα μεινει ο ιδιος.αυτος που υπαρχει και τωρα.δηλαδη 2 ρουτερ.οενας με κανονιος ο αλλος ασυρματος.τον πρωτο τον δινει ετσι αρκει να μεινεις στο δικτυο τις τελλας για 12 μηνες μετα δικος σου.τον αλλο ειναι με ενοικιαση 2.9 ευρω το μηνα και μετα το 12 μηνο διος σου και παλι...οσο αναφορα ατο τελος ενεργοποιησης απο την στιγμη που θα γινει η αιτηση το εχεις γλιτωσει νομιζω.αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.θα ρωτησω τωρα και υθα σου πω.θα παω δουλεια σε λιγο...  ::  αλλη απορια μιας που θα παω?  ::   ::

----------


## commando

ναι ποσα ειναι τα δωρεαν φιλτρα και αν υπαρχει δωρεαν υπηρεσια αναγνωρισης κλησεων οπως και φραγες και αναμονη κλησης γιατι δεν το γραφει.

----------


## azisi

> τα ενοποιημένα κέρδη τριμηνου του ΟΤΕ διαμορφώθηκαν σε 223,6 εκατ. ευρώ, έναντι ζημιών 493,2 εκατ. ευρώ το αντίστοιχο τρίμηνο του περασμένου έτους και κοροιδευαμε το Βουρλουμη με το πλοιο της Αγαπης...


Ανάποδα τα λες  ::  Τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα για τον ΟΤΕ.
http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=202698

----------


## dti

> ΑΑΑ και να προσεχετε οτι αν εχετε γραμμη MSN πρεπει να την διακοψετε για το ζιστο.οσο αναφορα isdn ακομα τιποτα.δεν υπαρχουν και δεν ξερουμε και το ποτε θα υπαρξουν.οποτε μην τυχον καποιος με isdn που την θελει παει και κανει ζιστο γιατι θα μετατραπει αυτοματα σε PSTN...Οτι απορια υπαρχει ρωτηστε...


Δεν ξέρω αν υποχρεώνεται ο πελάτης να κόψει τον πΟΤΕ σε κάθε περίπτωση, διαφορετικά, αυτό που λες περί MSN και οτι θα μετατραπεί αυτόματα σε PSTN η γραμμή, μάλλον δεν ισχύει.
Έχω full LLU από τη Vivodi εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια και ISDN γραμμή με MSN.
Η γραμμή που έρχεται από το ΚΑΦΑΟ για την full llu είναι ανεξάρτητη από τη γραμμή του πΟΤΕ (είτε είναι PSTN είτε είναι ISDN). 

Αρκετά ριψοκίνδυνο να κόψει κάποιος τον πΟΤΕ κατευθείαν χωρίς να ξέρει πώς θα παίζει η full llu...
Γιατί καλά είναι τα 4 mbps και το δωρεάν voip, αλλά... το δίκτυο του πΟΤΕ έχει τέτοια χάλια, που δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να μην παίζει καθόλου καλά η full llu στα πολλά mbps. Μιλάω εκ πείρας, όπου όταν είχα 1024/256 η γραμμή έπαιζε σχεδόν άριστα πάντοτε και από τότε που "αναβαθμίστηκε" σε 2048/256 το adsl router δε συγχρονίζει και η γραμμή (όταν δουλεύει, εδώ κι ένα μήνα, στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων δεν ξεπερνά τα 500-600 Kbps down και 150 up...

----------


## Ifaistos

Αυτό είναι αλήθεια...
Ξαφνικά αρχίσαμε να έχουμε προβλήματα με το upload, το modem να μην συνχρονίζει ψηλά κλπ κλπ
Βέβαια στην δική μου περίπτωση μπορεί να φταίει και το modem...

----------


## narcosynthesis

O Πελατης υποχρεουτε να κοψει την γραμμη αν ειναι μσν οχι γιατι δεν περναει στην τελλας αλλα γιατι παιζει να χρεωνεται μετα....αν ειναι isdn η γραμμη στην τελλας γινεται pstn φου η τελλας δεν εχει isdn γραμμες ακομα.δεν ειπα οτι υποχρεωνεται ο πελατης να κοψει την γραμμη.σε καθε περιπτωση η τελλας κοβει την γραμμη η μαλλον την κανει δικια της.μονο στην μσν ειπα οτι ο συνδρομητης πρεπει να ζηρτησει διακοπη της μσν....  ::

----------


## dti

Κι αν ο πελάτης ΔΕΝ θέλει να καταργήσει τη γραμμή του πΟΤΕ τί γίνεται;
Δεν νοικιάζει η tellas για λογαριασμό του πελάτη μία νέα γραμμή llu;
Περίεργο μου ακούγεται (και ίσως να θεωρηθεί καταχρηστικός αυτός ο όρος, αν όντως ισχύει)...

----------


## nmout

διορθωστε με αν δεν τα καταλαβα καλα
ΑΡΥΣ = καλωδιο απο οτε, adsl απο οτε, τηλεφωνο + ιντερνετ απο αλλον
shared llu = καλωδιο απο οτε, adsl + τηλεφωνο + ιντερνετ απο αλλον
full llu = καλωδιο + adsl + τηλεφωνο + ιντερνετ απο αλλον

----------


## narcosynthesis

Τοτε θα πρεπει να εχει εγκατασταση σπιτι του για να περασει δευτερη γραμμη και τοτε παιρνει αριθμοδοτηση απο τελλας...και εχει και τις 2 γραμμες.εγω μιλαω με βαση οτι ο πελατης θα θελει να φυγει απο τον οτε.αν δεν θελει απλα θα πρεπει να υπαρχει εγκατασταση για δευτερη γραμμη και να ζητησει αριθμο τελλασ.211-χχχχχχχ.

----------


## costas43gr

Σε περιοχες που εχει η τελας δικα της κεντρα, πρεπει να κοπει ο ποτε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ, αν παρει καποιος το ζιστο και δεν μπορει ακομα να υποστηριξει isdn υπηρεσια. Σου την κανουν pstn εκεινοι.
Τουλαχιστον αυτο μου ειπαν τηλεφωνικως και το συζητησα αρκετη ωρα.
Ετσι σε παει στο δικο της κεντρο, και το μονο που εχει ο ποτε ειναι ο χαλκος που ξεκιναει απο το σπιτι μεχρι το κεντρο του.
Το πως παει το ζευγαρι στο κεντρο της τελας ειναι αλλη ιστορια.

----------


## costas43gr

Πιθανον να γινετε αυτο που ειχε ακουστει παλια, οτι θα πουλαει το δικτυο (καλωδιωση) σιγα-σιγα και οπου θελει......

----------


## dti

> Τοτε θα πρεπει να εχει εγκατασταση σπιτι του για να περασει δευετρη γραμμη και τοτε περνει αριθμοδοτηση απο τελλας...και εχει και τις 2 γραμμες.εγω μιλαω με βαση οτι ο πελατης θα θελει να φυγει απο τον οτε.αν δεν θελει απλα θα πρεπει να υοπαρχει εγκατασταση για δευετερη γραμμη και να ζητησει αριθμο τελλασ.211-χχχχχχχ.


Σε όλες τις πολυκατοικίες της τελευταίας 20ετίας υπάρχουν 2πλές γραμμές από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι μέσα στο σπίτι...
Να θέλει ο πελάτης να έχει και μια άλλη γραμμή, εκτός πΟΤΕ και tellas, το έχετε σκεφτεί; 
Απλά μου φαίνεται μάλλον μαρκετίστικο παιχνίδι οτι πρέπει να καταργήσει την γραμμή του για να βάλει και καλά ζήσ' το...

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> τα ενοποιημένα κέρδη τριμηνου του ΟΤΕ διαμορφώθηκαν σε 223,6 εκατ. ευρώ, έναντι ζημιών 493,2 εκατ. ευρώ το αντίστοιχο τρίμηνο του περασμένου έτους και κοροιδευαμε το Βουρλουμη με το πλοιο της Αγαπης...
> 
> 
> Ανάποδα τα λες  Τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα για τον ΟΤΕ.
> http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=202698


καποιος εκανε λαθος η η ημερησια η το δικο σου και εγω paste εκανα

----------


## dti

> Πιθανον να γινεται αυτο που ειχε ακουστει παλια, οτι θα πουλαει το δικτυο (καλωδιωση) σιγα-σιγα και οπου θελει......


Καλωδίωση δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πουλήσει κανείς. Ανήκει στον πΟΤΕ και τη νοικιάζει η κάθε tellas για λογαριασμό του πελάτη.
Έτσι γίνεται από εποχής intraconnect... 
Να σκάψει και να φέρει καλώδιο δικό της η tellas, μάλλον ούτε τρελλάς  ::  να ήταν δεν θα το έκανε... 
Γιατί αν έσκαβε για τον κάθε πελάτη, θα του έδινε απευθείας fiber to the home!!!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Σε εμας εχει 3 ζευγαρια, το θεμα ειναι ποσα ζευγαρια εχει το καλωδιο που παει σε καποιο κεντρο, αλλα και που θα καταληγουν.
Λογικα θα επρεπε να εχει ξεκινησει σκαψιμο για περασμα ιδιοκτητου δικτυου, αλλα δεν εχω δει πουθενα να γινεται κατι τετοιο.
Πριν αρκετο καιρο παντως στην περιοχη ειχε γινει αναβαθμιση των καλωδιων του ποτε και περασμα νεων και ποιο χονδρων, οποτε ενισχυεται σε μενα η αποψη του πουλαω χαλκο δ.λ.δ ζευγαρια γιατι δεν μπορει αλλος να περασει δικα του λογω νομοθεσιας.
Εφοσον παραχωρει και σε αλλους το δικαιωμα της τηλεφωνιας, λογω μη μονοπωλειου, πρεπει να αντισταθμισει τα χαμενα, με αλλους τροπους που ειναι στα μετρα του......

----------


## papashark

> Αρκετά ριψοκίνδυνο να κόψει κάποιος τον πΟΤΕ κατευθείαν χωρίς να ξέρει πώς θα παίζει η full llu...
> Γιατί καλά είναι τα 4 mbps και το δωρεάν voip, αλλά... το δίκτυο του πΟΤΕ έχει τέτοια χάλια, που δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να μην παίζει καθόλου καλά η full llu στα πολλά mbps. Μιλάω εκ πείρας, όπου όταν είχα 1024/256 η γραμμή έπαιζε σχεδόν άριστα πάντοτε και από τότε που "αναβαθμίστηκε" σε 2048/256 το adsl router δε συγχρονίζει και η γραμμή (όταν δουλεύει, εδώ κι ένα μήνα, στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων δεν ξεπερνά τα 500-600 Kbps down και 150 up...


Η tellas από ότι έχω καταλάβει δεν σου δίνει voip, αλλά κανονική Pstn που τελειώνει στα δικά της κέντρα.

Σύντομα από ότι λένε, θα αρχίσουν να έχουν και isdn κέντρα.

----------


## paravoid

Η Tellas έχει αγοράσει Ericsson AXE-10, ίδια με του ΟΤΕ (όπου έχει Ericsson) και δίνει κανονική PSTN.
Σου δίνουν και ξεχωριστή γραμμή αν θες φυσικα, γιατί να σε εμποδίσουν;

Από ότι μου έχουν πει, σε 3-4 μήνες υπολογίζεται να δίνουν και ISDN.

Α, και σε όσες περιοχές δεν παρέχεται ακόμα Zisto (αλλά μόνο για αυτούς που θα καλυφθούν σύντομα αν έχω καταλάβει καλά), έχει πακέτο με 37.95€ με DSL 1024/256 (ΟΤΕ) και απεριόριστες κλήσεις (προεπιλογή φορέα).

Επιτέλους, ανάβουν τα αίματα  ::

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από narcosynthesis
> 
> Τοτε θα πρεπει να εχει εγκατασταση σπιτι του για να περασει δευετρη γραμμη και τοτε περνει αριθμοδοτηση απο τελλας...και εχει και τις 2 γραμμες.εγω μιλαω με βαση οτι ο πελατης θα θελει να φυγει απο τον οτε.αν δεν θελει απλα θα πρεπει να υοπαρχει εγκατασταση για δευετερη γραμμη και να ζητησει αριθμο τελλασ.211-χχχχχχχ.
> 
> 
> Σε όλες τις πολυκατοικίες της τελευταίας 20ετίας υπάρχουν 2πλές γραμμές από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι μέσα στο σπίτι...
> Να θέλει ο πελάτης να έχει και μια άλλη γραμμή, εκτός πΟΤΕ και tellas, το έχετε σκεφτεί; 
> Απλά μου φαίνεται μάλλον μαρκετίστικο παιχνίδι οτι πρέπει να καταργήσει την γραμμή του για να βάλει και καλά ζήσ' το...


Το zisto έχει τρία πακέτα τα οποία όλα περιέχουν τηλεφωνία (PSTN). Για να βάλεις zisto πρέπει να μεταφέρεις τη γραμμή στη TELLAS. Εάν δε θες και υπάρχει δεύτερη γραμμή φυσικά και μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις εκείνη. Δίνει μόνο Full LLU, όχι shared LLU.

----------


## dti

H "απάντηση" της Altec Telecoms στα πακέτα τηλεφωνίας του zisto...
http://www.i-call.gr/unlimited.aspx




> *Τι είναι το i-CallUnlimited;*
> 
> Το i-CallUnlimited, η νέα υπηρεσία που σας προσφέρει το i-Call, σας επιτρέπει να μιλάτε χωρίς να υπολογίζετε τον χρόνο και το κόστος! Εύκολα, γρήγορα και με μόνο 13,99€ τον μήνα* απολαμβάνετε:
> 
> * Δωρεάν εθνικές κλήσεις (αστικές και υπεραστικές) προς σταθερά τηλέφωνα
> * Δωρεάν i-CallIn αριθμό της επιλογής σας για να σας καλούν από το συμβατικό τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο. 
> Φυσικά, απολαμβάνετε και όλες τις υπηρεσίες που σας προσφέρει το i-Call:
> 
> * Δωρεάν αυτόματος τηλεφωνητής με την υπηρεσία i-CallVoicemail
> ...

----------


## xaotikos

Το οποίο όμως είναι voip...

Μεγάλο μείον για πολλούς που έχουν προβλήματα γραμμής (οι περισσότεροι δηλαδή)

----------


## Ifaistos

> H "απάντηση" της Altec Telecoms στα πακέτα τηλεφωνίας του zisto...
> http://www.i-call.gr/unlimited.aspx


Δυστυχώς όμως με αυτό αναγκάστηκαν και έκλεισαν τη δυνατότητα για πολλαπλά παράλληλα τηλεφωνήματα από τον ίδιο λογαριασμό  ::  
Έτσι όσοι είχαν το I-call σε εταιρείες πρακτικά δεν μπορούν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν...

Αν το διαβάζει αυτό ο ysam ας ενημερώσει κάποιον ώστε τουλάχιστον όσοι δεν έχουν το unlimited να μπορούν να κάνουν παράλληλες κλήσεις, μια και η χρέωση θα γίνεται κανονικά

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από azisi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...


δεν βρίσκω το link στην Ημερησία, αλλά αυτό:
http://www.ote.gr/greek/investorrela...sresultsgr.pdf
συμφωνεί με το σενάριο των φετινών κερδών των ~400 εκ. €

----------


## commando

χα χα και οι δυο δικιο εχουμε εγω εκανα paste του τριμηνου εσυ του χρονου κανε ενα paste στο google και θα δεις την διαφορα.


Oσο για το i-call καιρος ηταν....δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην το βαλω ο DTI ποτε τομαθε !!!!δεν θελω να πω σας ταλεγα τι θα γινει το Δεκεμβρη.....Παω αυριο να τραβηξω καλωδιο για να μπει ενα καινουργιο ΑΤΑ registered συνεχεια στο sip της ALTEC.....με δωρεαν i-call in.. ημαρτον το σκεφτηκανε καλα?

----------


## kostasperr

Εγώ έχω υπογράψει το συμβόλαιο της TELLAS από τις 10 Νοεμβρίου μέχρι
σήμερα 2 Δεκεμβρίου δεν εχουν κάνει τίποτα .
Οταν παίρνω τηλεφωνο το 13800 μου λένε οτι για την καθυστέρηση φταίει
ο Π ΟΤΕ... αντε να βρεις άκρη.
το μόνο που έχει γίνει εδώ και μια εβδομάδα ειναι οτι εχει γίνει η γραμμή 
ADSL γιατι ανάβει το LED στο MODEM που έχω και εχει συγχρονιστεί στο
256 up και 1 Mbps download και αυτό γιατι το κέντρο που ανήκω δεν υποστηρίζει προς το παρόν 4Μbps.
Θα ενημερώσω οταν έχω νεότερα.

----------


## commando

εισαι ενας απο τους 10000 βλεπε παραπανω...
Προς το παρον Αλτεκ χωνει γκολ στο 1ο ημιχρονο να δουμε τι θα γινει στο 2ο.
****Σημειωση τα δωρεαν τηλεφωνα ειναι μονο προς ελληνικα ΟΤΕ και ΑΛΤΕΚ αν παιρνετε evoice η κατι αλλο(ισως ΚΑΙ ΜΕ φορητοτητα τηλεφωνα δεν ξερω για αυτο δε λεει)εχετε την παλια χρεωση i-call 0.018.
Γιαυτο προσοχη που παιρνετε θα ρωτησω και για το θεμα της φορητοτητας δηλαδη αν εχω 210 τηλ και το παω στη FORTHNET αν το παρω απο i-call unlimited θα χρεωθω σαν να παιρνω ΟΤΕ η την FORTHNET δεν ξερω...
***Σημειωση το i-call unlimited εχει μια γραφειοκρατια ελεγχου της πιστωτικης με φαξ.
@narcosyntesis αν καποιος εχει κανει αιτηση ΤΕΛΑΣ μπορει να την ακυρωσει αν θελει λεγοντας οτι περασε ο προβλεπομενος χρονος που ηθελε η δεν θα τον αφησουν?

----------


## papashark

> εισαι ενας απο τους 10000 βλεπε παραπανω...
> Προς το παρον Αλτεκ χωνει γκολ στο 1ο ημιχρονο να δουμε τι θα γινει στο 2ο.
> ****Σημειωση τα δωρεαν τηλεφωνα ειναι μονο προς ελληνικα ΟΤΕ και ΑΛΤΕΚ αν παιρνετε evoice η κατι αλλο(ισως ΚΑΙ ΜΕ φορητοτητα τηλεφωνα δεν ξερω για αυτο δε λεει)εχετε την παλια χρεωση i-call 0.018.
> Γιαυτο προσοχη που παιρνετε θα ρωτησω και για το θεμα της φορητοτητας δηλαδη αν εχω 210 τηλ και το παω στη FORTHNET αν το παρω απο i-call unlimited θα χρεωθω σαν να παιρνω ΟΤΕ η την FORTHNET δεν ξερω...
> @narcosyntesis αν καποιος εχει κανει αιτηση ΤΕΛΑΣ μπορει να την ακυρωσει αν θελει λεγοντας οτι περασε ο προβλεπομενος χρονος που ηθελε η δεν θα τον αφησουν?


Αν πάρεις 210 και αυτό έχει πάει με φορητότητα στην forhtnet πως θα το ξέρεις για να μην χρεωθείς ?

Δεν θα το ξέρεις γι' αυτό και δεν θα χρεωθείς....

----------


## commando

Οκ I trust you οποτε στελνω το φαξ.Ηδη εφαγα 2 μερες του μηνα.
Μπραβο στην πρωτη εταιρεια που το κανει αυτο (κ χωρις κουριερ κ μαμακιες κ 2 μηνες περιμενε)
αν κ δεν αλλαζω το τιτλο του ποστ ακομα, περιμενουμε ολο αυτο το μηνα τις κινησεις απο μεγαλους παικτες και βλεπουμε.

----------


## virus

Και εγω εχω κανει αιτηση στην Tellas για το zisto πριν απο 5 ημερες.Δεν ξερω τι θα προκυψει στην συνεχεια με το θεμα ¨εξυπηρετηση πελατων" παντως ως τωρα ηταν αψογοι.Εστειλαν courier μεσα σε 4 ημερες απο την στιγμη που μιλησαμε στο τηλεφωνο και αυτο γιατι εγω δεν μπορουσα νωριτερα.
Αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι μου ειπαν οτι σε 15 ημερες(εργασιμες παντα) θα εχει γινει η συνδεση αλλα ο φιλος που δουλευει στην Tellas λεει οτι μαλλον αυτο ειναι ονειρο θερινης νυκτος.
Επισης μου ειπαν κατοπιν μακρας συζητησης οτι το δικτυο τους καλυπτει και υπηρεσιες συναγερμου(κατι που πιστευω οτι ενδιαφερει αρκετο κοσμο) και οτι σε περιπτωση που δεν υπαρχει συμβατοτητα καποιου τυπου συναγερμου με το δικτυο δεν προχωρουν περαιτερω την αιτηση χωρις την εγκριση του πελατη.
Οταν γινει η συνδεση(ελπιζω μεσα στο 2006  ::  ) 8α επανελθω με λεπτομερειες.

ΥΓ: DSFAK και εμενα ο κομβος στην ηλιουπολη με καλυπτει οποτε αν κατι δεν παει καλα και εγω μαζι σου στα μπινελικια  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Στο Τενεσι παιζουν με τις ταπες των βαρελιων....εδω με τις ταπες των dslam και εγω στον ιδιο ποτε Ηλιουπολης ανηκω μεγαλη η χαρη του...
ps για το συναγερμο εννοειται αφου ειναι PSTN τα voip δεν υποστηριζουν οπως και φαξ και VISA διαβασε παραπανω..

----------


## virus

Το ανεφερα αυτο για τον συναγερμο γιατι αρχικα μου τα μασαγαν πανω σ'αυτο το θεμα.
Αυτο που ελπιζω ειναι οτι οπως αρκουν τα 15 χρονια στο Τενεσι για να ωριμασει το ουισκι να ειναι και αρκετες οι 15 μερες για να γινει η συνδεση!  ::   ::

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> εισαι ενας απο τους 10000 βλεπε παραπανω...
> Προς το παρον Αλτεκ χωνει γκολ στο 1ο ημιχρονο να δουμε τι θα γινει στο 2ο.
> ****Σημειωση τα δωρεαν τηλεφωνα ειναι μονο προς ελληνικα ΟΤΕ και ΑΛΤΕΚ αν παιρνετε evoice η κατι αλλο(ισως ΚΑΙ ΜΕ φορητοτητα τηλεφωνα δεν ξερω για αυτο δε λεει)εχετε την παλια χρεωση i-call 0.018.
> Γιαυτο προσοχη που παιρνετε θα ρωτησω και για το θεμα της φορητοτητας δηλαδη αν εχω 210 τηλ και το παω στη FORTHNET αν το παρω απο i-call unlimited θα χρεωθω σαν να παιρνω ΟΤΕ η την FORTHNET δεν ξερω...
> @narcosyntesis αν καποιος εχει κανει αιτηση ΤΕΛΑΣ μπορει να την ακυρωσει αν θελει λεγοντας οτι περασε ο προβλεπομενος χρονος που ηθελε η δεν θα τον αφησουν?
> 
> 
> ...


Aν και συμφωνώ μαζί σου στο σκεπτικό, πολλές εταιρίες έχουν διαφορετικά τιμολογια αναλογα με τον προορισμό... για παραδειγμα στην κινητη οι περισσοτεροι εχουν αλλα τιμολογια για Cosmote, Vοdafon και αλλη για TIM, Q... αλλα κι εκει δεν μπορεις να ξερεις με τη φορητοτητα τι παιρνεις... εγω εχω cosmote με 693. καποιος που με καλει αλλο πιστευει αλλο πληρωνει...

Δυστυχως οσι περναει ο καιρος οι τιμολογηση γινεται ολο και πιο συνθετη αλλα και αδιαφανής στον καταναλωτη... (αληθεια ποσοι κοιτανε τους αναλυτικους που παιρνουν???)

@rg!

----------


## ngia

> H "απάντηση" της Altec Telecoms στα πακέτα τηλεφωνίας του zisto...
> http://www.i-call.gr/unlimited.aspx


κανιβαλισμός των τιμών? όποιος αντέξει ? έχουμε ξεφύγει  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

> κανιβαλισμός των τιμών? όποιος αντέξει ? έχουμε ξεφύγει





> Προσωπικά πιστέυω ότι λόγω των τεράστιων εξόδων εγκαταστάσεων (DSLAM κτλ.) πλέον είναι μοιραίο πολλοί ISP να συγχωνευτούν και τελικά στα επόμενα 3 χρόνια να έχουν απομείνει το πολύ 2 μεγάλοι παίκτες και 2 μικρότεροι.
> Βάλτε στοιχήματα ποιοί θα είναι αυτοί.


Αρχίζω να επιβεβαιώνομαι πολύ νωρίτερα από όσο νόμιζα..

----------


## commando

Για μενα ισχυει οτι η πληροφορηση και η επικοινωνια πρεπει να ειναι δωρεαν οπως ηταν η ΥΕΝΕΔ που ΔΕΝ την πληρωνες στην ΔΕΗ και οπως ηταν ο ΟΤΕ που με μια μοναδα μιλαγες 300ωρες,μπορει να ακουγεται λιγο κομουνιστικο αυτο αλλα εχουν 1000 αλλους τροπους να μας τα παιρνουν απο αλλου.
Συμφωνω με gadgetακια οτι θα υπαρξουν σε πααααρα πολλα χρονια 2 παικτες και μετα ισως πληρως δωρεαν τηλεφωνια ,διοτι εκει παει η κοινωνια οχι για αλλο λογο ,και τα εγγονια μας θα κοιτανε αυτα τα φορουμ και θα γελανε ...ρε το κοροιδο ο παππους πληρωνε και 30 ευρω το μηνα για απεριοριστες εθνικες κλησεις ..ελα Αλεκο! 

η πληροφορια και η επικοινωνια ειναι συνταγματικο δικαιωμα και δεν λεει πουθενα στο Συνταγμα ποσο πρεπει να κανει αρα πρεπει να ειναι δωρεαν.

Ξερω οτι πρεπει να πληρωθουν οι υπαλληλοι και τα μηχανηματα αλλα ας τα πληρωσουν οι κουμπαροι αυτα εχουν αυτοι φραγκα.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## commando

> @commando
> Έχεις υπόψη γιατί οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν δωρεάν αστικές κλήσεις τα τελευταία... εχμ, 100 χρόνια;
> Για ψάχ' το λίγο και θα καταλάβεις ότι ο καθένας έχει αυτό που του αξίζει, άσε τι λέει το σύνταγμα.


Οχι δεν τοξερα εχω δει σε ταινιες και σειρες πχ στα φιλαρακια τον joey που του κοψαν το τηλεφωνο γιατι δεν ειχε να το πληρωσει...αληθεια λες?

----------


## papashark

> Για μενα ισχυει οτι η πληροφορηση και η επικοινωνια πρεπει να ειναι δωρεαν οπως ηταν η ΥΕΝΕΔ που ΔΕΝ την πληρωνες στην ΔΕΗ και οπως ηταν ο ΟΤΕ που με μια μοναδα μιλαγες 300ωρες,μπορει να ακουγεται λιγο κομουνιστικο αυτο αλλα εχουν 1000 αλλους τροπους να μας τα παιρνουν απο αλλου.


Ποιός σου είπε ότι δεν την πλήρωνες την ΥΕΝΕΔ ?

Η Υπηρεσία ΕΝημέρωσης Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων, άνηκε στο Υπουργείο Εθνικής Αμύνης, και τα έξοδα τα κάλυπτε το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο, δηλαδή εσύ και εγώ....

Και το Mega, Antenna, Alpha, Star και δεν συμμαζεύεται, εγώ και εσύ τα πληρώνουμε. Αυτοί τα παίρνουν από τις διαφημίσεις προϊόντων, και τα προιόντα τα παίρνουν από εμάς που τα αγοράζουμε.


ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ !  ::   ::

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> H "απάντηση" της Altec Telecoms στα πακέτα τηλεφωνίας του zisto...
> http://www.i-call.gr/unlimited.aspx
> 
> 
> κανιβαλισμός των τιμών? όποιος αντέξει ? έχουμε ξεφύγει


Το icall έδινε τιμή 8,75 ευρω΄το μήνα απο πέρισυ στο 4 ετές πακέτο και 12,5 στο ετήσιο...

@rg!

----------


## avel

> η πληροφορια και η επικοινωνια ειναι συνταγματικο δικαιωμα και δεν λεει πουθενα στο Συνταγμα ποσο πρεπει να κανει αρα πρεπει να ειναι δωρεαν.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> η πληροφορια και η επικοινωνια ειναι συνταγματικο δικαιωμα και δεν λεει πουθενα στο Συνταγμα ποσο πρεπει να κανει αρα πρεπει να ειναι δωρεαν.


Τώρα κρατιέμαι να μην πω καμιά βαριά κουβέντα...

Πήγαινε σε μια βιβλιοθήκη, είναι δωρεάν.

Και οι εφημερίδες θα έπρεπε να είναι δωρεάν, και αυτές πληροφορία έχουν.

Και το τηλέφωνο έπρεπε να είναι δωρέαν, επικοινωνία είναι, γιατί πληρώνουμε, και τα κινητά τσάμπα....


Και το σεξ είναι επικοινωνία, και αυτό τσάμπα, να μην τρέχουν τα κομάντα στα πολωνέζικα γουνάκια......

----------


## argi

To σύνταγμα λέει ότι η πρόσβαση πρέπει να είναι ελευθερη ... όπως και σε αγαθά όπως το φαί κλπ... Δεν λεεί πουθενά βεβαια ότι πρέπει να είναι τσάμπα... 

Έ... ρε... απιστευτα πραγματα που ακουγονται...

@rg!

----------


## atlas

Δυστυχώς θα σας ...ξενερώσω λίγο μετά τα τελευταία μηνύματα περί ελευθερίας κτλ. 

Είδα σήμερα μια διαφήμιση ISP για 4Mbps/256Kbps Shared LLU για 8 μήνες με 99 ευρώ και ενώ μου φαίνεται αρκετά δελεαστική, με συγκρατεί λίγο ο τίτλος του thread. 
Θα μπορούσατε λοιπόν να μου πείτε αν θα πρέπει να συγκρατηθώ όντως μέχρι τέλος Γενάρη και γιατί; Μια και εδώ δε μιλάμε για Full LLU, double play και όλα τα συναφή που διάβασα. Αν τώρα δεν είναι σε θέσει να υποστηρίξουν τους πελάτες τους στα DSLAM τους, τότε δε τη βάψανε και οι νυν χρήστες; Σε τελική ανάλυση, εκτιμάτε/γνωρίζετε ότι θα υπάρξουν προτάσεις από τέλη Γενάρη που θα είναι πολύ καλύτερες ώστε να αξίζει να περιμένω;

Ευπρόσδεκτο κάθε σχόλιο...

----------


## nmout

> Είδα σήμερα μια διαφήμιση ISP για 4Mbps/256Kbps Shared LLU για 8 μήνες με 99 ευρώ και ενώ μου φαίνεται αρκετά δελεαστική, ..


η vivodi δεν εχει καλυψη και οπου εχει ειναι σχεδον πληρης
βαλετε εδω τον αριθμο τηλεφ. σας
http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=104
μπλοφα προσφορα λοιπον

----------


## atlas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από atlas
> 
> Είδα σήμερα μια διαφήμιση ISP για 4Mbps/256Kbps Shared LLU για 8 μήνες με 99 ευρώ και ενώ μου φαίνεται αρκετά δελεαστική, ..
> 
> 
> η vivodi δεν εχει καλυψη και οπου εχει ειναι σχεδον πληρης
> βαλετε εδω τον αριθμο τηλεφ. σας
> http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=104
> μπλοφα προσφορα λοιπον


ΟΚ, επειδή δεν τα ...παίρνω εύκολα, αν υποθέσουμε ότι είμαι σε περιοχή που έχει κάλυψη (Αστικό κέντρο: Μαρούσι), το μόνο ερωτηματικό είναι η πληρότητά της; Στην περίπτωση αυτή βέβαια δε "καίγονται" και οι νυν χρήστες;

Υπάρχει κανένας με Vivodi shared LLU (ιδίως από την περιοχή Αμαρουσίου) να μας πει τις απόψεις - εμπειρίες του;

Και αν όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα, περιμένουμε να αλλάξει κάτι μέχρι το Γενάρη; Η' απλά ψάχνουμε για αλλού;

----------


## nmout

εβαλες στο λινκ τον αριθμο τηλεφωνου σου?
τι σου απαντησε?

σε εμενα δεν ειχε καλυψη
μετα εβαλα 1 αριθμο που ηξερα οτι ειχε καλυψη αλλα δεν ειχε αδειες θεσεις

αμα ειχε καλυψη και ελευθερη θεση σε εμενα θα το επαιρνα
ειναι καλη προσφορα 
(αλλα μπλοφα λογω των ανωτερω)

----------


## mbjp

απ'οσο γνωριζω σε 2 κομβους υπηρχε ψιλοσυνωστισμος (Δαφνη & Ακροπολη) αλλα και αυτοι αναβαθμιστηκαν προσφατα

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## ALTAiR

Ακούστε προσφορά...
8Mbps/1Mbps, Wi-Fi router δώρο 140 Ευρώ για 12 μήνες.
Στο Βέλγιο...

----------


## argi

To προβλημα ειναι παντα το πολυ μικρο upload bandwidth... και 256 δεν ειναι τιποτα... με 1024 κάτι γινεται... 

Σκεφτείτε πόσα πραγματα κάνουμε σαν awmn επειδή έχουμε συμμετρικό bandwidth...

@rg!

----------


## ngia

> Ακούστε προσφορά...
> 8Mbps/1Mbps, Wi-Fi router δώρο 140 Ευρώ για 12 μήνες.
> Στο Βέλγιο...


Στην άλλη πλευρά του κόσμου στο Τόκυο
100Mbps 20e ίνα, 50Mbps VDSL 15ε, με πραγματικές ταχύτητες στα 2/3 της ονομαστικής..για να μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε να γίνουμε ευρώπη στις γραμμές ...

----------


## argi

Τώρα που σκάψανε και βάλανε οπτικές ίνες και στην γειτονιά μου ελπίζω κι εγώ να γίνω... Γκέισα...  ::  (τι αλλο πρέπει να κάνω θεε μου για να μπορώ κι εγώ να ανεβάσω με 1-2 MBit...???


@rg!

----------


## atlas

> εβαλες στο λινκ τον αριθμο τηλεφωνου σου?
> τι σου απαντησε?
> 
> σε εμενα δεν ειχε καλυψη
> μετα εβαλα 1 αριθμο που ηξερα οτι ειχε καλυψη αλλα δεν ειχε αδειες θεσεις
> 
> αμα ειχε καλυψη και ελευθερη θεση σε εμενα θα το επαιρνα
> ειναι καλη προσφορα 
> (αλλα μπλοφα λογω των ανωτερω)


OK, μπλοφα για σένα (εννοώ για την περίπτωσή σου). Γιατί αλλού, όπως πχ στην περιοχήμου, υπάρχει κάλυψη και δε λέει ότι δεν υπάρχουν άδειες θέσεις. Εξυπακούεται ότι η προσφορά της ήταν για το δίκτυο της.

sorry, απλά προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω γιατί το χαρακτήρισες μπλοφα...

----------


## SV1EOD

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Ακούστε προσφορά...
> 8Mbps/1Mbps, Wi-Fi router δώρο 140 Ευρώ για 12 μήνες.
> Στο Βέλγιο...
> 
> 
> Στην άλλη πλευρά του κόσμου στο Τόκυο
> 100Mbps 20e ίνα, 50Mbps VDSL 15ε, με πραγματικές ταχύτητες στα 2/3 της ονομαστικής..για να μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε να γίνουμε ευρώπη στις γραμμές ...


Αν λάβεις υπόψιν και τον βασικό μισθό εκεί και εδώ.....

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Cha0s

Πάντως σήμερα είδα ότι σκάβουν στο Ελληνικό και Ηλιούπολη και περνάνε Οπτικές!

Άντε να δούμε προκοπή και στα Νότια  ::

----------


## papashark

Eχουν σκάψει και τερματίσει στο διπλανό κτήριο από το μαγαζί μου στην Βούλα, έχουμε στήσει καρτέρι με ένα utp στο χέρι  ::

----------


## commando

Εγω απο χτες για τηλεφωνια αναβαθμισα το i-call σε unlimited με τα 14ευρω(πηρε 1ωρα περιπου απο την στιγμη που εστειλα το fax).

Eνημερωτικα καποιο μπερδεμα εγινε με το δωρεαν i-call in αριθμο δεν με εβγαλε το συστημα αυτοματως να τον επιλεξω δωρεαν(ισως πηγα σε λαθος μενου και εγω δεν θυμαμαι ομως)οποτε χρειαστηκε επικοινωνια με το τεχνικο τους τμημα το οποιο τελικα εστειλα mail τα δικαιολογητικα συν ταυτοτητα που θελουν συν τον αριθμο που διαλεξα και θα το κανουν manual σημερα.

Ο χρονος εξυπηρετησης ηταν δηλαδη 2 ωρες μεταξυ υπογραφης και αποστολης αιτησεων και της ενεργοποιησης.!
Επσης καλο ειναι να στελνετε σε μικρα jpg τα δικαιολογητικα στο email και οχι στο φαξ για ταχυτερη εξυπηρετηση.(Να το ξερα νωριτερα οτι ειχαν mail!)

----------


## pathfinder

> Εγω απο χτες για τηλεφωνια αναβαθμισα το i-call σε unlimited με τα 14ευρω(πηρε 1ωρα περιπου απο την στιγμη που εστειλα το fax).
> 
> Eνημερωτικα καποιο μπερδεμα εγινε με το δωρεαν i-call in αριθμο δεν με εβγαλε το συστημα αυτοματως να τον επιλεξω δωρεαν(ισως πηγα σε λαθος μενου και εγω δεν θυμαμαι ομως)οποτε χρειαστηκε επικοινωνια με το τεχνικο τους τμημα το οποιο τελικα εστειλα mail τα δικαιολογητικα συν ταυτοτητα που θελουν συν τον αριθμο που διαλεξα και θα το κανουν manual σημερα.
> 
> Ο χρονος εξυπηρετησης ηταν δηλαδη 2 ωρες μεταξυ υπογραφης και αποστολης αιτησεων και της ενεργοποιησης.!
> Επσης καλο ειναι να στελνετε σε μικρα jpg τα δικαιολογητικα στο email και οχι στο φαξ για ταχυτερη εξυπηρετηση.(Να το ξερα νωριτερα οτι ειχαν mail!)


Με πιστωτικη καρτα ολα αυτα φανταζομαι? Ξερει κανεις αν αυτα ειναι μονο για ενα μηνα Η θα τραβάνε καθε μήνα τα λεφτα αυτα?

----------


## smarag

> Δυστυχώς όμως με αυτό αναγκάστηκαν και έκλεισαν τη δυνατότητα για πολλαπλά παράλληλα τηλεφωνήματα από τον ίδιο λογαριασμό  
> Έτσι όσοι είχαν το I-call σε εταιρείες πρακτικά δεν μπορούν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν...


Μέ αυτό τι γίνεται ισχύει στο i-call unlimited ?

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Εγω απο χτες για τηλεφωνια αναβαθμισα το i-call σε unlimited με τα 14ευρω(πηρε 1ωρα περιπου απο την στιγμη που εστειλα το fax).
> 
> Eνημερωτικα καποιο μπερδεμα εγινε με το δωρεαν i-call in αριθμο δεν με εβγαλε το συστημα αυτοματως να τον επιλεξω δωρεαν(ισως πηγα σε λαθος μενου και εγω δεν θυμαμαι ομως)οποτε χρειαστηκε επικοινωνια με το τεχνικο τους τμημα το οποιο τελικα εστειλα mail τα δικαιολογητικα συν ταυτοτητα που θελουν συν τον αριθμο που διαλεξα και θα το κανουν manual σημερα.
> 
> Ο χρονος εξυπηρετησης ηταν δηλαδη 2 ωρες μεταξυ υπογραφης και αποστολης αιτησεων και της ενεργοποιησης.!
> Επσης καλο ειναι να στελνετε σε μικρα jpg τα δικαιολογητικα στο email και οχι στο φαξ για ταχυτερη εξυπηρετηση.(Να το ξερα νωριτερα οτι ειχαν mail!)
> 
> ...


ειναι για καθε μηνα σου λεει στο πεδιο κιολας του i-call αριθμου ληξη ταδε του μηνος Ιανουαριου 2007 και μπορεις οποτε θες ενδιαμεσα να κανεις ανανεωση.Αυτο που λες εσυ ειναι παγια εντολη εχεις δυνατοτητα και για αυτο αλλα πρεπει να το επιλεξεις δεν σε χρεωνουν αυτοματα και για μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια παρε Εlectron visa που συνδεεται αμεσα με ενα λογαριασμο που θα εχεις λιγα λεφτα ωστε αν γινει η στραβη και διαρευσουν απο Altek τα στοιχεια να μην μπορουν να σε υπερχρεωσουν.
Αν υπαρχει κανας φοιτητης Αγγλια η αλλου ας ενημερωσει πως παιζει ο sip server της Altek απο εξωτερικο ,ενδιαφερει πολλους αυτο γιατι σκεψου πας πχ Πολωνια πετας ενα ΑΤΑ με dhcp σε μια dsl και εχεις αστικο ελληνικο νουμερο 211.
Ο ΟΤΕ χτες ακουσα οτι σκεφτεται να αυξησει τα παγια μα καλα αφου υποτιθεται οτι εβγαλε 500 μυρια φετος τι τα θελει τα παγια μηπως μας δουλευουν?

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Δυστυχώς όμως με αυτό αναγκάστηκαν και έκλεισαν τη δυνατότητα για πολλαπλά παράλληλα τηλεφωνήματα από τον ίδιο λογαριασμό  
> Έτσι όσοι είχαν το I-call σε εταιρείες πρακτικά δεν μπορούν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν...
> 
> 
> Μέ αυτό τι γίνεται ισχύει στο i-call unlimited ?


Σε όλα πλέον τα i-call μια κλήση ανά λογαριασμό  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> [
> Αν υπαρχει κανας φοιτητης Αγγλια η αλλου ας ενημερωσει πως παιζει ο sip server της Altek απο εξωτερικο ,ενδιαφερει πολλους αυτο γιατι σκεψου πας πχ


Μια χαρά παίζει.
Από αμερική έκανα πάνω από 4 ώρες τηλέφωνα προς Ελλάδα.
Αφου να σκεφτείς ότι είναι πιο φτηνό να καλέσεις άλλη πολιτεία από icall παρά από το τηλέφωνο του ξενοδοχείου  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> [
> Αν υπαρχει κανας φοιτητης Αγγλια η αλλου ας ενημερωσει πως παιζει ο sip server της Altek απο εξωτερικο ,ενδιαφερει πολλους αυτο γιατι σκεψου πας πχ
> 
> 
> Μια χαρά παίζει.
> Από αμερική έκανα πάνω από 4 ώρες τηλέφωνα προς Ελλάδα.
> Αφου να σκεφτείς ότι είναι πιο φτηνό να καλέσεις άλλη πολιτεία από icall παρά από το τηλέφωνο του ξενοδοχείου


Ευχαριστουμε κε Στελιο  ::  !Δηλαδη δεν πιαστηκες αμερικανακι?

----------


## ALTAiR

Χτες μου ήρθε στου Ζωγράφου η πολυπόθητη aDSLαπό Otenet 2Mbps.
Παρά 4 μέρες 2 μήνες...
Παίζει πολύ καλά και 3-4 κατεβάσματα που δοκιμάσα Ελλάδα και Αμερική κατέβαζε στα 214Kbps.
Αυτά.

Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας εξηγήσει λίγο παραπάνω τι γίνεται με το i-Call. 

@ Commando
Βάζε κανά κόμμα γιατί δε βγαίνει νόημα αλήθεια. 
Αν θες διάβασε τα κείμενα σου μετά από λίγο και θα καταλάβεις!
Φιλικά πάντα.  ::

----------


## dti

> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας εξηγήσει λίγο παραπάνω τι γίνεται με το i-Call.


Μέσω της adsl σου μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία δωρεάν για να επικοινωνείς τηλεφωνικά με άλλους χρήστες της υπηρεσίας, ή με πολύ οικονομικό τρόπο για κλήσεις προς σταθερά και κινητά σε Ελλάδα και όλο τον κόσμο. Θα χρειαστείς είτε κάποιο softphone είτε κάποια voip συσκευή ή ΑΤΑ. Μπορείς επίσης να έχεις και εισερχόμενες κλήσεις σε κάποιον αριθμό 211ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ (με πάγιο 3 ευρώ το μήνα). Τέλος, υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα με συνολικό κόστος κάτι λιγότερο από 14 ευρώ το μήνα να έχεις δυνατότητα για απεριόριστο αριθμό κλήσεων προς σταθερά εντός Ελλάδας.

----------


## andreas

> προς σταθερά εντός Ελλάδας.


εντος ελλαδας ή με "ελληνικο" αριθμο? Γιατι αμα απρω το icall με το σταθερο νουμερο και το παω αμερικη παλι την ιδια χρεωση δεν θα εχω?

----------


## argi

Προφανως εννοεί αριθμούς στο ελληνικό αριθμοδοτικό φάσμα...

(+30) - 21x-xxx xxxx

Απλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος και πάλι εκεί υπάρχει θέμα με την ΕΕΤΤ... Δεν είναι θέμα τεχνικό΄... είναι κανονιστικό για να μην κανιβαλίζεται η αγορά... (... πολύ ευκολα... γιατί ούτως ή αλλως γίνεται χαμός...)

@rg!

----------


## pathfinder

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> προς σταθερά εντός Ελλάδας.
> 
> 
> εντος ελλαδας ή με "ελληνικο" αριθμο? Γιατι αμα απρω το icall με το σταθερο νουμερο και το παω αμερικη παλι την ιδια χρεωση δεν θα εχω?


Ε ναι φαντάζομαι ότι την ίδια χρέωση εφόσον θα χρησιμοποιείς το ιντερνετ. Και φαντάζομαι ότι αν πάρει κάποιος στο 211-χχχχχχχχ απο ελλάδα θα μεταφερθεί η κλήση στην αμερική αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα χρεωθεί αυτός για σταθερό τοπικό τηλεφώνημα.

Άσχετο ξέρει κανείς αν ο ΟΤΕ έχει διαφορετική χρέωση προς τα 211-ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ.???

----------


## argi

Από όσα ξέρω όχι... δεν πρέπει να έχει διαφορετική χρέωση... Αν και δεν αποκλείεται κατά περίπτωση να μην έχεις έκπτωση...

@rg!

----------


## DragonFighter

Πάντως το i-call έχει συχνές αποσυνδέσεις τελευταία (κ χθες κ δευτέρα). τελευταία σαν να χάνει την αξιοπιστία του ...

PS: Το adslgr είναι down?

----------


## commando

ελα ρε Γιαννη δε τολεγες χτες και λεω τι διαολο φταιει γαμωτ και δεν κανει κληση ουτε η sipura ουτε softphone ουτε τιποτα και εψαχνα τα routes.
Τα λεφτα μας πισω ρεεε!
Μπραβο παντως για αλλη μια φορα βλεπετε σε τι χωρα ζουμε ετσι?
Και θελουν και 100ευρω να ανανεωσουν ενα διαβατηριο να φυγουμε απο δω επιτελους!



> Χτες μου ήρθε στου Ζωγράφου η πολυπόθητη aDSLαπό Otenet 2Mbps.
> Παρά 4 μέρες 2 μήνες...
> Παίζει πολύ καλά και 3-4 κατεβάσματα που δοκιμάσα Ελλάδα και Αμερική κατέβαζε στα 214Kbps.
> Αυτά.
> 
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας εξηγήσει λίγο παραπάνω τι γίνεται με το i-Call. 
> 
> @ Commando
> Βάζε κανά κόμμα γιατί δε βγαίνει νόημα αλήθεια. 
> ...


@ALTAIR φιλικα παντα το ξερω αλλα εχω απο μικρος μια παθηση που λεγεται υπερκινητικοτητα και δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω πολυ ωρα σε λεπτομερειες και στο ιδιο σημειο γιαυτο τα κανω ολα γρηγορα χωρις ενδιαμεσα γιαυτο και παραιτηθηκα απο την αστυνομια γιατι δεν θα μπορουσα να κανω σκοπια στο ιδιο σημειο...Γιαυτο επισης και ενω ημουν μαθητης του 19 στην εκθεση για τις στιξεις με εριξαν στο 14 οποτε μονο στα αγγλικα μπορεσα να αποκτησω επαγγελμα και απασχοληση που δεν εχουν στιξη ...ευχαριστω .

----------


## commando

Ξεκινησαν οι προσφορες ηδη για χριστουγεννα απο Tellas και Vivodi και επονται οι αλλοι μαλλον κοιτανε τον ανταγωνισμο το νου σας τι θα υπογραψετε .Μπραβο και στη Forthnet που εκανε αναβαθμιση με ΟΤΕ στα 4 και που ενημερωσε για πιθανες διακοπες λογω αναβαθμισης

----------


## commando

εχει κανεις παρει απαντηση απο Τελας οτι απορριπτεται η αιτηση του λογω του οτι ο Οτε εχει δικτυο με οπτικες ινες που ειναι ασυμβατο με το δικτυο της?

----------


## gvaf

> Ξεκινησαν οι προσφορες ηδη για χριστουγεννα απο Tellas και Vivodi και επονται οι αλλοι μαλλον κοιτανε τον ανταγωνισμο το νου σας τι θα υπογραψετε .Μπραβο και στη Forthnet που εκανε αναβαθμιση με ΟΤΕ στα 4 και που ενημερωσε για πιθανες διακοπες λογω αναβαθμισης


Για στείλε κάνα link ρε "κομμάντο" για Vivodi προσφορές γιατί δεν βρίσκω  ::

----------


## commando

φιλωτα τελειωσε ηταν μεχρι 16 του μηνος...



> Μέχρι 16/12/2006 οι 8 (!) μήνες κάνουν 99 ευρώ (!) στα 4 Mbps.


http://dslcube.vivodi.gr/
edit ακυρο το τραβηξανε μεχρι 6/1/07 σορυ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

Ολο και κατι καλυτερο θα κανουν!Παντως εμενα καμμια προσφορα δεν με συγκινει αν δεν εχει upload ανω των 512!

----------


## gvaf

Πάντως επειδή η σύνδεση μου με ποτε τελειώνει τώρα ,λέω να πάρω το DSLcube στα 4 για 8 μήνες με 99 ευρώ μέχρι να δώ τι θα κάνω με την τηλεφωνία .  ::

----------


## commando

> Πάντως επειδή η σύνδεση μου με ποτε τελειώνει τώρα ,λέω να πάρω το DSLcube στα 4 για 8 μήνες με 99 ευρώ μέχρι να δώ τι θα κάνω με την τηλεφωνία .


για 8 μηνες ειναι?

----------


## gvaf

YESSSS!!

----------


## commando

ARE YOU SURE?

----------


## gvaf

Ετσι λένε

http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=449

----------


## commando

http://dslcube.vivodi.gr/ @χαρακτηριστικα 8 μηνες κυκλωμα 5 μηνες συνδρομη
Cu!

----------


## gvaf

Οχι ρε κομμαντάν τους πήρα τελεφούνγκεν και μου είπαν οτι απλά δεν το έχουν ανανεώσει στη σελίδα . Είναι κανονικά 8μηνο.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gvaf

Κάπου είχα δεί μία σελίδα της forthnet που τσεκάριζες τη γραμμή σου online σε down/upload ,μήπως τη ξέρει κανείς ?  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Κάπου είχα δεί μία σελίδα της forthnet που τσεκάριζες τη γραμμή σου online σε down/upload ,μήπως τη ξέρει κανείς ?


*DSL SpeedTest* από την Forthnet. Δές εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351549#351549 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351549#351549 Internet

----------


## sotiris

http://speedtest.forthnet.gr

http://www.adslgr.com/links/browselinks.php?c=5

----------


## gvaf

Μπαγάσα Vigorα μνήμη γκαμήλας λέμε  ::

----------


## commando

> Όχι ρε κομμαντάν τους πήρα τελεφούνγκεν και μου είπαν ότι απλά δεν το έχουν ανανεώσει στη σελίδα . Είναι κανονικά 8μηνο.


  ::   ::  α οκ χώσου τότε ελπίζω να τα καταφέρεις!  ::   ::   ::  
Πες μας εντυπώσεις .....αλλά είσαι προδότης  ::   ::   ::  Θα πάρεις 7 μέρες πριν την διορία του τοπικ το Γενάρη χεχε  ::   ::   ::  .
Καλά όμως αν μας δώσεις το ανάλογο ινφο δεν θα σου ξηλώσουμε τα γαλόνια  ::   ::  
κομαντάν aka commando......

----------


## gvaf

πΟΤΕ παιδιά  :: 

Γραμμή 768 σου λέει μετά

----------


## DragonFighter

Όχι ρε παιδιά, όχι εδώ!
Όσοι έχετε παράπονα με τις ταχύτητες του adsl, πηγαίνετε στο adslgr.com, τα μαζεύουν όλα εκεί!  ::

----------


## commando

το δοκιμασα στη δουλεια σε HOL με 1/256 πηγαινε 648/192

----------


## Vigor

Με HOL 4/1:


```
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 828.66Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 3.37Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link
```

----------


## sotirisk

Από πακέτα τι λέει η hol? (voip δηλαδής).
Πόσα μπορεί να πιάσει?

----------


## pathfinder

Vivo 2048/640

----------


## The Undertaker

αν και δεν έχω διαβάσει όλα τα προηγούμενα, ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει με hibox και νέο ηράκλειο;;;;

αν πιάνει το χ4 σαφέστατα συμφέρει από tellas zisto.....

----------


## commando

σημερα ανακοινωσε ο ΟΤΕ μειωση στα παγια των ADSL περιπου 7% απο 1/2/2007
Αλλαχτηκε ο τιτλος του thread σε Φλεβαρη και βλεπουμε....
Dsfak τι εγινε ακομα να βρισεις την Τελας.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xrg

> σημερα ανακοινωσε ο ΟΤΕ μειωση στα παγια των ADSL περιπου 7% απο 1/2/2007
> Αλλαχτηκε ο τιτλος του thread σε Φλεβαρη και βλεπουμε....


Ειλικρινά, και από την πρώτη φορά που έγραψες στο topic, δεν καταλαβαίνω τη λογική του..
Αφού, και τώρα να αγοράσουμε, ο πΟΤΕ δεν πρόκειται να μας φέρει τη DSL πρίν το Μάρτιο..

----------


## lambrosk

Και οι υπόλοιποι θα έχουν μείωση... και πάλι θα υπάρχουν φθηνότεροι...
Αφού το λέει η ΕΕΤΤ , 
ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να είναι ακριβότερος ,
ώστε οι νέοι πάροχοι σαν φθηνότεροι να είναι-γίνουν ανταγωνιστικοί...  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Εγώ λέω να αλλάξεις τον τίτλο του topic σε "μην πάρετε πΟΤΕ adsl  ::  καθώς κάθε μήνα θα πέφτει η τιμή  ::   ::  "

----------


## zod

> σημερα ανακοινωσε ο ΟΤΕ μειωση στα παγια των ADSL περιπου 7% απο 1/2/2007
> Αλλαχτηκε ο τιτλος του thread σε Φλεβαρη και βλεπουμε....
> Dsfak τι εγινε ακομα να βρισεις την Τελας.....


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Εγώ δεν έχω DSL και δεν πρόκειται να βάλω πριν το 2040. Τότε περίπου το παιδί μου (ε δεν θα έχω κάνει ένα παιδάκι μέχρι τότε; ) θα έχει μπει στο πανεπιστήμιο, το οποίο πλέον θα μοιράζει DSL και όχι ISDN όπως τώρα.  :: 

Πέρα απο την πλάκα, όσο και να περιμένει κανείς και όποια υπηρεσία και να επιλέξει, πάντα θα βγαίνει μετά απο λίγο κάτι πιο φθηνό ή πιο καλό. Συνεπώς μία ατέρμονη αναμονή δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο νόημα.

----------


## papashark

> Αλλαχτηκε ο τιτλος του thread σε Φλεβαρη και βλεπουμε....


Αυτό που έκανες είναι απίστευτη Καγκουριά....

Τέλη Γενάρη θα ξαναλλάξεις τον τίτλο και θα τον κάνεις Πάσχα, μετά καλοκαίρι, Σεπτέμβρη, Χριστούγεννα, ευτιχισμένο το 2008.......



Δεν ξεκαβαλάς λίγο το καλάμι σου ?

----------


## commando

Οταν το ξεκινησα το Νοεμβρη με λεγανε απαισιοδοξο αλλα ουτε εγω πιστευα οτι οι διαφημισεις των εναλλακτικων θα ητανε τοσο παραπλανητικες.....Περιμενω και εγω κ πολλοι φιλοι μου να τους παιξει η Τελλας κ συντομα κ η Hol κ Forthnet σωστα σε full llu κ μετα θα αναθεωρησω τον τιτλο.
Μηπως φταιω εγω που δεν πουλησανε ακομα τον ΟΤΕ κιολας,δε νομιζω....
Ενας ενας οι συνδρομητες σε εναλλακτικους θα βγουν εδω κ με τις μαρτυριες τους θα δειξουν τι παιζει κ τι δε παιζει...προς το παρον δε παιζει...
εγινε αλλαγη παλι του τιτλου

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αυτό που έκανες είναι απίστευτη Καγκουριά....


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## BaBiZ

Εγώ πάντως θα προτείνω να πάρετε όσοι είστε σε κέντρο που υπάρχει DSLAM της Vivodi να πάτε να πάρετε το DSL Cube...

Πέρα από την αρχική καθυστέρηση των 2-3 μηνών που θα κάνει να ενεργοποιηθεί, πάει κομμάτια και βγαίνει και φθηνα  ::

----------


## mojiro

μη βαλετε ιντερνετ μετα το 1999 ειναι του διαβολου

----------


## tyson

Και επίσης αυτοί που δεν έχουν καθόλου τι θα κάνουν. Δεν θα βάλουν ποτέ;

Τα πακέτα προσφορών είναι αυτά που είναι. Το θέμα είναι να επιλέξουμε το πιο καλό και οικονομικό, όχι να μην επιλέξουμε καθόλου.

----------


## pkent79

-7% και κάτι έγινε.

Σιγά θα πιώ έναν καφέ παραπάνω το μήνα. Ποιος ενθουσιάζεται πραγματικά με τέτοιες μειώσεις;

----------


## commando

για τα μπαζα εκπτωση ειναι συμφωνω απλα ενημερωτικα τογραψα επειδη ειναι ενδεικτικο οτι γινεται χαμος στην αγορα.
Δεν το λεω εγω εγκυρες εφημεριδες κ φορουμ το λενε,μην κοιτατε οι περισσοτεροι ξερετε τι θα παιχτει αλλα πειτε μου κ δεν θα διαφωνησετε οτι οταν ξεκινησε το τοπικ ειχα στοχο να μην εγκλωβιστει κανεις σε υπογραφες ωστε να δεσμευσει φορητοτητα αριθμου.Μεσα σε ενα μονο μηνα εχουμε Forthnet με δωρεαν 24Η εθνικες,I-call με 24Η εθνικες,η Hol λεει το ενα θα στο κανω 3mbit κοκ.Μπηκε κ η οτενετ με Το κονεξ τοκ,ολα αυτα μεσα σε ενα μηνα!!!
Δεν θα γινει η δευτερα παρουσια στην Ελλαδα σε ενα μηνα ακομα αλλα τωρα το τοπικ μετατρεπεται στο να δουμε ποιος ρημαδις isp παιζει καλα full llu,να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο thread αφου υπαρχει συναφεια.
Περιμενω τελαδες,βιβοντιδες κ αλλους να γραψουν .

----------


## avel

> για τα μπαζα εκπτωση ειναι συμφωνω απλα ενημερωτικα τογραψα επειδη ειναι ενδεικτικο οτι γινεται χαμος στην αγορα.
> Δεν το λεω εγω εγκυρες εφημεριδες κ φορουμ το λενε,μην κοιτατε οι περισσοτεροι ξερετε τι θα παιχτει αλλα πειτε μου κ δεν θα διαφωνησετε οτι οταν ξεκινησε το τοπικ ειχα στοχο να μην εγκλωβιστει κανεις σε υπογραφες ωστε να δεσμευσει φορητοτητα αριθμου.
> (snip)
> Δεν θα γινει η δευτερα παρουσια στην Ελλαδα σε ενα μηνα ακομα αλλα τωρα το τοπικ μετατρεπεται στο να δουμε ποιος ρημαδις isp παιζει καλα full llu,να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο thread αφου υπαρχει συναφεια.


OMG παραλιγο να ξεμεινω απο αναπνοη. Βαζε κανα κομμα και καμμια τελεια παραπανω. Θα παθουμε τιποτα!!!!!!!!!!!!111εναεναενα

----------


## commando

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

> δεν θα διαφωνησετε οτι οταν ξεκινησε το τοπικ ειχα στοχο να μην εγκλωβιστει κανεις σε υπογραφες ωστε να δεσμευσει φορητοτητα αριθμου.


Η φορητοτητα δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση δεσμευση... (αντίθετα έγινε για να αρθεί η δεσμευση...) Αν θες να πας σε άλλο τριτο παροχο ακόμα και μια μέρα μετά αφοτου πηγες στον δευτερο μπορείς... αρκει να περιμενεις μερικες μερες (συνήθως γύρω στις 10 εργάσιμες)...
Επίσης απο όσο ξέρω δεν γινεται φορητοτητα στα voip (icall, evoice κλπ) ...ακόμα...

@rg!

----------


## gvaf

> Εγώ πάντως θα προτείνω να πάρετε όσοι είστε σε κέντρο που υπάρχει DSLAM της Vivodi να πάτε να πάρετε το DSL Cube...
> 
> Πέρα από την αρχική καθυστέρηση των 2-3 μηνών που θα κάνει να ενεργοποιηθεί, πάει κομμάτια και βγαίνει και φθηνα


Μη μου λες τέτοια και έχω κάνει αίτηση. 2 μήνες ?  ::

----------


## zod

> Εγώ πάντως θα προτείνω να πάρετε όσοι είστε σε κέντρο που υπάρχει DSLAM της Vivodi να πάτε να πάρετε το DSL Cube...
> 
> Πέρα από την αρχική καθυστέρηση των 2-3 μηνών που θα κάνει να ενεργοποιηθεί, πάει κομμάτια και βγαίνει και φθηνα


Βρε παιδιά μη σκοτίζεστε και τόσο πολύ. Το DSL είναι λίγο σαν τα σοκολατάκια όπως έλεγε και ο Forrest Gump. Το τρως και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα βρεις μέσα.

Τόσο εγώ όσο και οι φίλοι μου είχαμε vivodi. Εγώ στο ηράκλειο έμπαινα στις στροφές με τις μπάντες και οι άλλοι στα Νότια Προάστια μοιάζανε με κουδούνια, αφού είχα βαρεθεί να ακούω τα μπλινγκ-μπλονγκ από τις ατελείωτες αποσυνδέσεις και επανασυνδέσεις του MSN.

----------


## DragonFighter

Εγώ λέω να περιμένετε να κάνει η forthnet ιδιόκτητο...
Θα περιμένετε πολύυυυ ακόμα... Χο χο χο  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

Το θέμα είναι άλλο: 62.36 για άλλους 3+3 μήνες (+τα πάγια του ΟΤΕ που απ'ότι λέει θα μειωθούν), και μια 768 που δεν με έχει προβληματίσει ιδιαίτερα (πιάνει και 80+), ή Joker hol shared llu 4x1 με 19.97 το μήνα?
Ιδού η απορία (και λήγει 19/1 η σύνδεσή μου. . .).
Μάλλον για άλλους 6 μήνες θα προτιμήσω forthnet, είναι και το ότι δεν θα διακοπεί η σύνδεσή μου ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα  ::

----------


## argi

> Εγώ λέω να περιμένετε να κάνει η forthnet ιδιόκτητο...
> Θα περιμένετε πολύυυυ ακόμα... Χο χο χο


Παντως τις τελευταίες 2 βδομάδες έχουν σκάψει δίπλα απο το argi2 για οπτική ίνα... πρώτα οι Αττικες και μετά η Forthnet... Κρίμα που σε ΄λίγο μάλλον μετακομίζω...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## papashark

Tι να πω και εγώ...

Στο σπίτι μου 3 στενά παραπάνω περνάνε 3 διαφορετικά χαντάκια με οπτικές.


Στην Βούλα στο μαγαζί, έχουν τερματίσει οπτικές στο διπλανό κτύριο (απόσταση 50-100 μέτρα από τον πΟΤΕ), που μάλλον κάποιος ενναλακτικός θα κάνει εγκατάσταση, οπότε τι ζιτάω ο έροιμος, ένα ethernet να μου δώσουν, μεσοτυχία είμαστε, έστω και στα 10mbit  ::

----------


## ice

Σκαψε και βαλε μονος σου βρε και αμα ρωτησουν πες απο τον ΟΤΕ ειμαι ενναλακτικη γραμμη απο διπλα 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!!  ::   ::   ::  Έγραψες ice!  ::   ::

----------


## virus

Σημερα συνδεθηκε το zisto!  ::  
οσον αφορα την τηλεφωνια ειναι ολα οκ,αλλα στο ινερνετ τζιφος,δεν συνχρονιζει.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Σημερα συνδεθηκε το zisto!  
> οσον αφορα την τηλεφωνια ειναι ολα οκ,αλλα στο ινερνετ τζιφος,δεν συνχρονιζει.


Γνωστά....
και όταν συγχρονίσει χλωμό το πάνω απο 1 ΜBit...
και όταν τα λέω ότι μόνο το 15% θα παίξει με τα 4Mbit λόγω απόστασης ποιότητας χαλκού κλπ... επιμένουν.... πάρε και συ...  ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Σημερα συνδεθηκε το zisto!  
> οσον αφορα την τηλεφωνια ειναι ολα οκ,αλλα στο ινερνετ τζιφος,δεν συνχρονιζει.


Πες μας τον εξοπλισμο σου και σε ποιο κεντρο ανηκεις της Ηλιουπολης?

----------


## virus

Επειδη οι μ@λ@κες δεν μου εχουν φερει τον εξοπλισμο ακομη χρησιμοποιω ενα modem microcom που εδινε η vivodi με το DSLcube.
Παντως δεν νομιζω οτι εχει καμια σχεση το modem,γιατι οταν το συνδεσα αρχικα συγχρονιζε αλλα τοτε δεν ειχα ακομη username και pass για να το δοκιμασω.  ::  
το περιεργο ειναι οτι στο data rate ανεφερε ταχυτητα 4096/896 ενω η tellas λεει για Upload 512.

ΥΓ:δεν ξερω σε ποιο κεντρο ανηκω commando,δεν το εχω ρωτησει.

----------


## paravoid

> και όταν τα λέω ότι μόνο το 15% θα παίξει με τα 4Mbit λόγω απόστασης ποιότητας χαλκού κλπ... επιμένουν.... πάρε και συ...


Το zisto από όσο ξέρω παίζει ADSL2+ αλλά κάνει fallback σε ADSL απλό αν έχεις ADSL modem.
Από όσο ξέρω επίσης, το ADSL2+ τα πάει καλύτερα σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες και αποστάσεις.
Σε ποιό από τα δύο πρότυπα αναφέρεσαι; Έχεις δει προβλήματα και με ADSL2+;

----------


## sotiris

> Από όσο ξέρω επίσης, το ADSL2+ τα πάει καλύτερα σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες και αποστάσεις.
> Σε ποιό από τα δύο πρότυπα αναφέρεσαι; Έχεις δει προβλήματα και με ADSL2+;


Εμένα η γραμμή είναι 
ADSL 2+ (ITU G.992.5) Annex B

η απόσταση είναι περίπου 3κμ από το dslam, και υπάρχει πρόβλημα θορύβου στην γραμμή (είτε προέρχετε από ανεπαρκή χαλκό, είτε από χαλασμένο φίλτρο στην ρεκλέτα του παρόχου, είτε σε κάτι άλλο)

το μόντεμ είναι το fritz box fon

οι τιμές σύνδεσης/snr/attenuation είναι
Attainable data rate Kbit/s 4748 572 
ATM data rate Kbit/s 4347 538 
User data rate Kbit/s 3937 488 
Signal/Noise ratio dB 7 8 
Line attenuation dB 40 30 

σε μια σύνδεση 4000/1000

----------


## papashark

Πάντως τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω και ακούω πάρα πολλά προβλήματα σε adsl σε κόσμο που είναι συνδεδεμένος στον πΟΤΕ....

----------


## commando

> Πάντως τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω και ακούω πάρα πολλά προβλήματα σε adsl σε κόσμο που είναι συνδεδεμένος στον πΟΤΕ....


πΟΤΕ ,Ποτε,Ποτε!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

έχω κάνει αίτηση εδώ και ενάμιση μήνα για το zisto και ακόμα τίποτα !!!!  ::   ::  τι σκατά να κάνω??????  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Να τα εκατοστισεις...  ::   ::   :: 

Και εγώ περιμένω...  ::

----------


## jamesbond

fuck!!!!!

----------


## nmout

απο αιγυπτιακο management τι περιμενεις?

----------


## virus

James κανε την προσευχη σου οταν συνδεθει να συγχρονιζει τουλαχιστον...γιατι και εγω που συνδεθηκα τι καταλαβα...  ::  
Ασε οτι καθε φορα που θες να τους παρεις τηλ. πρεπει να περιμενεις τουλαχιστον μιση ωρα στην αναμονη.  ::

----------


## paravoid

> απο αιγυπτιακο management τι περιμενεις?


Λάθος τα γράφει η εφημερίδα.
Η Wind του αιγυπτίου Ναγκίμπ Σαουίρις, κατέχει το 50% + 1 μετοχή ενώ η ΔΕΗ το 50% - 1 μετοχή.
Το "49% και το management" δεν έχει πολύ νόημα σαν φράση...

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> και όταν τα λέω ότι μόνο το 15% θα παίξει με τα 4Mbit λόγω απόστασης ποιότητας χαλκού κλπ... επιμένουν.... πάρε και συ...  
> 
> 
> Το zisto από όσο ξέρω παίζει ADSL2+ αλλά κάνει fallback σε ADSL απλό αν έχεις ADSL modem.
> Από όσο ξέρω επίσης, το ADSL2+ τα πάει καλύτερα σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες και αποστάσεις.
> Σε ποιό από τα δύο πρότυπα αναφέρεσαι; Έχεις δει προβλήματα και με ADSL2+;


για το aDSL2+ λέω Φαίδωνα...
και τα προβλήματα αρκετά!
για να μην πω ότι κατ'εξαίρεση κάποιες δουλέουν στα 4Μβιτ οκ...

λόγω των θεμάτων που προανέφερα και άλλων πολλών που δεν γράφονται-λέγονται, κλπ...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nmout
> 
> απο αιγυπτιακο management τι περιμενεις?
> 
> 
> Λάθος τα γράφει η εφημερίδα.
> Η Wind του αιγυπτίου Ναγκίμπ Σαουίρις, κατέχει το 50% + 1 μετοχή ενώ η ΔΕΗ το 50% - 1 μετοχή.
> Το "49% και το management" δεν έχει πολύ νόημα σαν φράση...


Μπα μην το λες, είναι συνήθεις πρακτική για τέτοιες εταιρείες όπου ο μεγαλομέτοχος να είναι το κράτος, το Managment να το έχει ο επόμενος μεγαλύτερος μέτοχος, καθότι θεωρείτε δεδομένο ότι το κράτος είναι ανίκανο.....


Οσον αφορά το τι περιμένω από αιγυπτιακό management ? Πολλά, αφού κατάφερε ο Αιγύπτιος και έφτασε εκεί που έφτασε, είναι δυνατός....

----------


## sotirisk

Πάντως φίλος μου που έβαλε το zisto, προσπαθεί επί ματαίω εδώ και 3 μέρες να κάνει το activation (για την ακρίβεια πήγα εγώ από εκεί), και παρ'όλο που έκανα τα απαραίτητα, το site της tellas (το go.tellas.gr) είναι πεσμένο, για την ακρίβεια αν βάλεις σωστό activation code δεν συνεχίζει να σου πει να διαλέξεις username/pass αλλά σου βγάζει μια σχεδόν άδεια οθόνη. . .
Εν τω μεταξύ το support είναι για γέλια. . . Δεν μπορούν να δώσουν ένα user name και pass, πέραν του τρελού χρόνου αναμονής (μέχρι και μισάωρο).

Την πρώτη φορά που ρώτησα τον "τεχνικό" να μου πει την μάσκα του modem μου είπε ξανά την ip  :: 

Για να μη λέμε μόνο τα θετικά, βρίζοντας τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά και τις πραγματικές συνθήκες  ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Έτσι, για reminder, σας λέω ότι 3μήνες πάνε τώρα που έγινε η αίτηση στη Vivodi κι ακόμα νετ δεν έχω δει...
Σταμάτησα να τους παίρνω και τηλέφωνο γιατί οι απαντήσεις τους ήταν σκέτη κοροϊδία!

----------


## commando

> Έτσι, για reminder, σας λέω ότι 3μήνες πάνε τώρα που έγινε η αίτηση στη Vivodi κι ακόμα νετ δεν έχω δει...
> Σταμάτησα να τους παίρνω και τηλέφωνο γιατί οι απαντήσεις τους ήταν σκέτη κοροϊδία!


ελα πες μας μερικα στιχακια απο τις απαντησεις τους να γελασουμε......

----------


## anticlimatix

Το κλασικότερο είναι: ξέρετε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ (χωρίς καν να το ψάξουν στο σύστημα).
Επίσης: Σε μια βδομάδα θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί, μην ανησυχείτε καθόλου.
Ακόμη: Δεν φαίνεται κάτι στο σύστημα, απλά δεν σας έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα !!???!!??!

κ.ά. πολλά αντίστοιχα!

Κάποια στιγμή μου έιπαν θα το προωθήσουν στο αντίστοιχο τμήμα για να εξεταστεί (αφού είχαν περάσει 2μήνες) και να ξαναέπαιρνα μετά από μια βδομάδα. Την άλλη βδομάδα που ξαναπήρα δεν είχαν ιδέα για αρμόδιο τμήμα κτλ κτλ κτλ. Το μόνο που μου είπαν ήταν η απάντηση νο.1 σε συνδυασμό με τη νο.3!
Άμε γύρευε..

----------


## commando

lol lol lol  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
σου συστηνω ακροαση της Ομορφης Πολης με Νταλαρα για να ηρεμεις καθε φορα...

----------


## virus

Μολις ελυσαν το προβλημα με τον συγχρονισμο απο την tellas και επιτελους μετα απο χρονια και καιρους εχω παλι inet!
Ενδεικτικα ενα τεστ που εκανα απο ftp.ntua.
Τα ιδια αποτελεσματα ειχα περιπου και απο το speed test τησ forthnet με down rate 3.8mbit  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

και με modem usb συνδεση microcom?Upload ok?

----------


## virus

Επειδη το microcom παρεδωσε το πνευμα  ::  ,χρησιμοποιω ενα sagem fast 800 usb μεχρι να μου φερουν τον εξοπλισμο.
Απο οσο βλεπω απο το software του modem συνδεεται σε ταχυτητα 4098/1024 και στο speed test ths forthnet μου εδειξε up rate 887Kb/s.
ειχα την εντυπωση οτι η tellas ελεγε για upload rate 512,εκτος αν κανω λαθος.

----------


## commando

Tellas ++++,τι εγινε πηρε σημερα το Αγιο Φως ?  ::   ::   ::  .
Οκ κανε τεστ κ σε p2p αν εχεις διαθεση να δουμε οτι οντως δεν εχει κανενα traffic shaping,αλλα πιστευω οτι δουλευει μπορεις να δεις παλι σε ποιο κεντρο ανηκεις?vivodi.gr και βαλε το τηλ σου..Αλλα μαλλον ειναι της Ηλιουπολης.

----------


## virus

Eκανα test σε torrent,σε ελληνικο tracker βεβαια(blue-white) και χτυπησε 350kbyte  ::   ::   ::  
Τωρα που το λες στην ηλιουπολη ανηκω,θυμαμαι που μου το ειχαν πει καποτε,και ειναι και λογικο βεβαια γιατι μενω στα συνορα αργυρουπολης-ηλιουπολης.  ::

----------


## commando

::   ::   ::  ηρθε το τελος ,ηρθε το τελος ::   ::   ::  .Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις πληροφοριες.Μακαρι να παει ετσι συνεχεια keep us posted.

----------


## dsfak

Άντε να δούμε πότε θα έρθει και σε μένα η Tellas !!! 

Οι μ@λ@κες της HOL άργησαν να μου κόψουν την dsl και η Tellas έφαγε άκυρο από τον πΟΤΕ και θα περιμένω άλλες 15-20 μέρες (τόσο το κόβω...  ::  ) μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί και μένα η γραμμή...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

δε πας μονος σου διπλα εισαι πες 2 καλωδια παιδια να βαλω στο multiplexer της Τελλας κ εφυγα κερασε κ κανα καφε...

----------


## avel

> δε πας μονος σου διπλα εισαι πες 2 καλωδια παιδια να βαλω στο multiplexer της Τελλας κ εφυγα κερασε κ κανα καφε...


Μεταφραση απο SMS-speak, με σημεια στιξης:

Δεν πας μονος σου; Διπλα εισαι. Πες: "2 καλωδια παιδια, να βαλω στο multiplexer της Τελλας, κι εφυγα". Κερασε και κανα καφε...

----------


## commando

ναι κανε ενα προγραμμα για μενα αφεντικο θα σουχω υποχρεωση

----------


## ALTAiR

> ναι κανε ενα προγραμμα για μενα αφεντικο θα σουχω υποχρεωση


Σου έφτιαξα εγώ αλλά έχει bugs.
Δες τι έβγαλε:

ναι. κανενα προγραμμα. γεια, εμενα αφεντικο θασουχω. υποχρεωση! [email protected]#$%^&*

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Σήμερα είδα σκάβανε πάλι κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στο Ελληνικό (Δηλωμένο ως κέντρο Τερψιθέας).


Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει και εδώ στα Νότια  ::

----------


## priestjim

Πρώτον: Κατεβάστε τα Χριστουγενιάτικα από το φόρουμ! Θα έρθει Πάσχα και ακόμα πάνω θα τα έχουμε!

Δεύτερον: Υπάρχει κανένας κατάλογος με τις διευθύνσεις των τηλεφωνικών κέντρων του πΟΤΕ στην Αθήνα μήπως και μπορέσουμε πάνω κάτω να υπολογίσουμε την απόσταση μας από εκεί, για να δούμε σε τι mode θα δουλέψει η ρημάδα η DSL;

----------


## gvaf

Εγώ πάντως VIVODI ακόμα δεν έχω για να σας πω και εντυπώσεις.

----------


## Vigor

> Δεύτερον: Υπάρχει κανένας κατάλογος με τις διευθύνσεις των τηλεφωνικών κέντρων του πΟΤΕ στην Αθήνα μήπως και μπορέσουμε πάνω κάτω να υπολογίσουμε την απόσταση μας από εκεί, για να δούμε σε τι mode θα δουλέψει η ρημάδα η DSL;


Δες μήπως σου κάνει αυτό:

*ΑΔΕΣΜΟΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΙΚΟ ΒΡΟΧΟ*

----------


## priestjim

That's it! Thx Vigor  ::

----------


## commando

40 ΕΥΡΩ ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ.......... by fornet απο 15/1/2007

----------


## jamesbond

μετά απο ενάμιση μήνας αναμονής του τελλάς ζίστο αποφάσισα να πάρω τηλ να μάθω τι γίνεται. Μετά απο κάνα 20λεπτο αναμονής στο τηλέφωνο το σηκώνει μια πιτσιρίκα της λέω τα σχετικά και μου απαντάει ότι έχει τεχνικό πρόβλημα η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ και η αίτηση απορίφτηκε  ::   ::  άκουσε κάτι μπινελίκια η γκόμενα και μου λέει θα ξαναγίνει η αίτηση και να πάρω τηλέφωνο μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας .είδωμεν !!!!!

----------


## pathfinder

> 40 ΕΥΡΩ ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ.......... by fornet απο 15/1/2007


Το ειδα και εγω με ταχυτητα 4 Mbps Και κρατασ και το νουμερο σου  ::

----------


## makelaris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> 40 ΕΥΡΩ ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ.......... by fornet απο 15/1/2007
> 
> 
> Το ειδα και εγω με ταχυτητα 4 Mbps Και κρατασ και το νουμερο σου


Ρε παιδιά η forthnet δεν έχει αγοράση ακόμα τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμο,και τρελενόμαστε??Η πληροφορία είναι από εγκυρη πηγή  ::

----------


## pathfinder

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pathfinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...



http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/locate.aspx?p=186139

----------


## makelaris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από makelaris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pathfinder
> 
> ...


Το ξέρω φίλε μου,επίσης βάζει και διαφήμιση ότι θα παράσχει και καλωδιακή τηλεόραση.Γι'αυτό τι λές??

----------


## commando

κανε μια αιτηση να δουμε.

----------


## gadgetakias

H Forthnet που είναι εισηγμένη στο χρηματιστήριο χρειάζεται ειδήσεις.

Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι έμεινε πίσω από τον ανταγωνισμό, αλλά θα ανακάμψει. Οταν δεν έχεις κάτι άλλο να δώσεις, δίνεις αρχικά marketing για να μην φανεί στους έξω ότι έμεινες πίσω.

Εκανε λοιπόν αρχικά rebranding και τώρα άρχισε να μαζεύει αιτήσεις.

Οχι τίποτε άλλο, μετά κατηγορούσαμε την HOL ότι δεν ήταν έτοιμη που είχε τις Αττικές στην πλάτη της..

Οπως μας μάθανε και στο μεταπτυχιακό, ο μεγαλύτερος μύθος του marketing είναι ..οτι υπάρχει.  ::

----------


## dsfak

> μετά απο ενάμιση μήνας αναμονής του τελλάς ζίστο αποφάσισα να πάρω τηλ να μάθω τι γίνεται. Μετά απο κάνα 20λεπτο αναμονής στο τηλέφωνο το σηκώνει μια πιτσιρίκα της λέω τα σχετικά και μου απαντάει ότι έχει τεχνικό πρόβλημα η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ και η αίτηση απορίφτηκε   άκουσε κάτι μπινελίκια η γκόμενα και μου λέει θα ξαναγίνει η αίτηση και να πάρω τηλέφωνο μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας .είδωμεν !!!!!


Kαι εμένα μου είπανε σήμερα μετά από 40 μέρες ότι η γραμμή μου έχει ακόμα απάνω dsl και γι' αυτό ο πΟΤΕ δεν τους δίνει την γραμμή...  ::   ::  
Εν τω μεταξύ η γραμμή dsl έχει κοπεί εδώ και 2 βδομάδες !!!! Παίρνω τον πΟΤΕ και μου λέει ότι η γραμμή είναι καθαρή...  ::   ::   ::  

Ξαναπαίρνω την Τελλάς και μου λέει θα ξαναπροωθήσουμε το θέμα.... και να περιμένω ακόμα άλλες 10-12 μέρες...  ::   ::   ::  

Μα καλά πόσο μ@λ@κες είναι και οι μεν και οι δεν και δεν μπορούν να συνενοηθούνε.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> 40 ΕΥΡΩ ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ.......... by fornet απο 15/1/2007
> 
> 
> Το ειδα και εγω με ταχυτητα 4 Mbps Και κρατασ και το νουμερο σου


Δεν διάβασες καλά, η ανακοίνωση γράφει :




> ADSL πρόσβαση σε ταχύτητες από 1 έως 4 Mbps


http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/corpor ... x?p=186139

----------


## Sam_GR

Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι η TELLAS δίνει 512 upload ενώ η forthnet 256.Σήμερα το πρωί που πήρα τηλ το επιβεβαίωσα.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jamesbond
> 
> μετά απο ενάμιση μήνας αναμονής του τελλάς ζίστο αποφάσισα να πάρω τηλ να μάθω τι γίνεται. Μετά απο κάνα 20λεπτο αναμονής στο τηλέφωνο το σηκώνει μια πιτσιρίκα της λέω τα σχετικά και μου απαντάει ότι έχει τεχνικό πρόβλημα η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ και η αίτηση απορίφτηκε   άκουσε κάτι μπινελίκια η γκόμενα και μου λέει θα ξαναγίνει η αίτηση και να πάρω τηλέφωνο μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας .είδωμεν !!!!!
> 
> 
> Kαι εμένα μου είπανε σήμερα μετά από 40 μέρες ότι η γραμμή μου έχει ακόμα απάνω dsl και γι' αυτό ο πΟΤΕ δεν τους δίνει την γραμμή...   
> Εν τω μεταξύ η γραμμή dsl έχει κοπεί εδώ και 2 βδομάδες !!!! Παίρνω τον πΟΤΕ και μου λέει ότι η γραμμή είναι καθαρή...    
> 
> Ξαναπαίρνω την Τελλάς και μου λέει θα ξαναπροωθήσουμε το θέμα.... και να περιμένω ακόμα άλλες 10-12 μέρες...    
> ...


Καλο Πασχα

----------


## pathfinder

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pathfinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...


Και λέει παρακάτω...





> Η υπηρεσία διατίθεται σε όλες τις περιοχές της χώρας, στην ταχύτητα του 1 Mbps. Ειδικά για τις περιοχές κάλυψης του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου Forthnet, οι καταναλωτές που χρησιμοποιούν την υπηρεσία Forthnet 2play, απολαμβάνουν στην ίδια τιμή (39,9 €/ μήνα), broadband internet σε ταχύτητα 4 Mbps, ενώ παράλληλα, αποδεσμεύονται πλήρως και από τα πάγια τέλη ΟΤΕ.

----------


## commando

ακυρωστε ολοι τη Τελλας και δηλωστε Φορνετ να δουμε τι θα κανουν....DSFAK μακους!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## azisi

> Και λέει παρακάτω...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η υπηρεσία διατίθεται σε όλες τις περιοχές της χώρας, στην ταχύτητα του 1 Mbps. Ειδικά για τις περιοχές κάλυψης του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου Forthnet, οι καταναλωτές που χρησιμοποιούν την υπηρεσία Forthnet 2play, απολαμβάνουν στην ίδια τιμή (39,9 €/ μήνα), broadband internet σε ταχύτητα 4 Mbps, ενώ παράλληλα, αποδεσμεύονται πλήρως και από τα πάγια τέλη ΟΤΕ.


oops, sorry  ::

----------


## antony++

Ρε παιδιά, με το συμπάθειο δηλαδή, αλλά το 40 Ευρώ της Forthnet τα 45 του Zisto "όλα πληρωμένα" τα βρίσκω εντελώς marketing hype. Δηλαδή όταν δεν είναι "όλα πληρωμένα" πόσα δίνετε;

Σπίτι έχω τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ, περιμένω να μου βάλει η HOL shared-llu (3Mbps) με 19.5 Ευρώ το μήνα και - όταν με το καλό - θα βάλω και ένα i-Call Unlimited με άλλα 14 για τζάμπα αστικά/υπεραστικά και είμαι πολύ κοντά στο 45άρι της Tellas. Και στη τελική έχω την ελευθερία να επιλέξω όποιον πάροχο τηλεφωνίας θέλω ανάλογα με τις εκάστοτε προσφορές. Άσε που αν κάνεις και λιγότερο από 15 ώρες αστικά τον μήνα (εγώ δεν κάνω σχεδόν ποτέ υπεραστικά) σου βγαίνει μια η άλλη το 14άρι του i-Call...

Η πραγματική προσφορά θα ήταν να σου δίνουν στη τιμή του πακέτου ADSL - άντε και λίγο παραπάνω - έτσι και αλλιώς τηλέφωνο και τζάμπα αστικά/υπεραστικά. Κανά 25άρι δηλαδή. Λέω κάτι λάθος;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ρε παιδιά, με το συμπάθειο δηλαδή, αλλά το 40 Ευρώ της Forthnet τα 45 του Zisto "όλα πληρωμένα" τα βρίσκω εντελώς marketing hype. Δηλαδή όταν δεν είναι "όλα πληρωμένα" πόσα δίνετε;
> 
> Σπίτι έχω τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ, περιμένω να μου βάλει η HOL shared-llu (3Mbps) με 19.5 Ευρώ το μήνα και - όταν με το καλό - θα βάλω και ένα i-Call Unlimited με άλλα 14 για τζάμπα αστικά/υπεραστικά και είμαι πολύ κοντά στο 45άρι της Tellas. Και στη τελική έχω την ελευθερία να επιλέξω όποιον πάροχο τηλεφωνίας θέλω ανάλογα με τις εκάστοτε προσφορές. Άσε που αν κάνεις και λιγότερο από 15 ώρες αστικά τον μήνα (εγώ δεν κάνω σχεδόν ποτέ υπεραστικά) σου βγαίνει μια η άλλη το 14άρι του i-Call...
> 
> Η πραγματική προσφορά θα ήταν να σου δίνουν στη τιμή του πακέτου ADSL - άντε και λίγο παραπάνω - έτσι και αλλιώς τηλέφωνο και τζάμπα αστικά/υπεραστικά. Κανά 25άρι δηλαδή. Λέω κάτι λάθος;;;


Η πραγματική προσφορά:
4Mbps Internet με static Ip, 5 emails, 300Mb Hosting, Δωρεάν κατασκευή site, απεριόριστα τηλέφωνα παντού, δώρο ένα pc με 2 nvidia Sli, 64bit Athlon, 5 δίσκους Ultra320, 32Wide Screen και η κοπέλα της αρεσκείας σας ένα μήνα στο σπίτι σας. Και όλα αυτά χωρίς καμία υποχρέωση...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Ρε παιδιά η forthnet δεν έχει αγοράση ακόμα τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμο,και τρελενόμαστε??Η πληροφορία είναι από εγκυρη πηγή


Σίγουρα πάντως έχει πιο σοβαρό backbone από την HOL  ::  

Προσωπικά, στο κομμάτι της υποδομής της Forthnet, την θεωρώ δεύτερη μετά την Οτενετ.

Όλες οι άλλες ακολουθούν...

----------


## papashark

> Ρε παιδιά, με το συμπάθειο δηλαδή, αλλά το 40 Ευρώ της Forthnet τα 45 του Zisto "όλα πληρωμένα" τα βρίσκω εντελώς marketing hype. Δηλαδή όταν δεν είναι "όλα πληρωμένα" πόσα δίνετε;
> 
> Σπίτι έχω τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ, περιμένω να μου βάλει η HOL shared-llu (3Mbps) με 19.5 Ευρώ το μήνα και - όταν με το καλό - θα βάλω και ένα i-Call Unlimited με άλλα 14 για τζάμπα αστικά/υπεραστικά και είμαι πολύ κοντά στο 45άρι της Tellas. Και στη τελική έχω την ελευθερία να επιλέξω όποιον πάροχο τηλεφωνίας θέλω ανάλογα με τις εκάστοτε προσφορές. Άσε που αν κάνεις και λιγότερο από 15 ώρες αστικά τον μήνα (εγώ δεν κάνω σχεδόν ποτέ υπεραστικά) σου βγαίνει μια η άλλη το 14άρι του i-Call...
> 
> Η πραγματική προσφορά θα ήταν να σου δίνουν στη τιμή του πακέτου ADSL - άντε και λίγο παραπάνω - έτσι και αλλιώς τηλέφωνο και τζάμπα αστικά/υπεραστικά. Κανά 25άρι δηλαδή. Λέω κάτι λάθος;;;


Oχι δεν λες κάτι λάθος.

Οι διαφημίσεις δεν απευθύνονται σε ψαγμένους χρήστες αφενός, αφετέρου αυτό που δίνει η tellas τουλάχιστον είναι λίγο διαφορετικό, ως προς το ότι σου δίνει pstn γραμμή και όχι voip (και να είναι μεγάλη διαφορά, βλέπε fax, συναγερμούς, κλπ).

Το όλο παιχνίδι για την ώρα παίζεται στο τι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο για τον καθένα μας, καθότι σε πολλούς υπάρχει μόνο vivodi, είτε μόνο HOL, είτε μόνο Tellas είτε μόνο Forthner (αν υπάρχει πουθενά).

Ειδάλλως βάζεις κάτω τα νουμεράκια γιατί στην δική μου περίπτωση είναι πάγιο ΟΤΕ + Πάγιο dsl + Πάγιο Icall = 15+20+14 = 49  ::  

Και μάλιστα δεν χρειάζεται να έχω icall, υπάρχουν τώρα στα 14€ και άλλοι που δίνουν Unlimited αστικά+υπεραστικά, χωρίς να είναι voip....

----------


## sotirisk

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14462



```
Α) Σύνδεση στο Ιnternet

1) EΔΕΤ -----------------> 10 Gbps
2) Otenet ---------------> 8 Gbps
3) Forthnet -------------> 3.7 Gbps
4) TELLAS ---------------> 2.5 Gbps
5) HOL ------------------> 1.395 Gbps
6) VIVODI ---------------> 1.2 Gbps
7) ALTECTELECOMS --------> 665 Mbps (620 από Αθήνα 45 από Θεσ/κη)
8) TELEDOME -------------> 622 Μbps
9) TELEPASSPORT ---------> ??? Mbps


Β) Σύνδεση ΑΘΗΝΑ - ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ (μας νοιάζει γιατί οι BRAS των ISP στη Θεσσαλονίκη από αυτή τη γραμμή έρχονται ΑΘΗΝΑ για να πάρουν Ιnternet)

1) EΔΕΤ -----------------> 2.5 Gbps
2) TELLAS ---------------> 2.5 Gbps
3) TELEDOME -------------> 1 Gbps
4) Forthnet -------------> 465 Mbps
5) Otenet ---------------> 310 Mbps (αυτή φεύγει στο Internet και από Θεσσαλονίκη)
6) ALTECTELECOMS --------> 68 Mbps (αυτή φεύγει στο Internet και από Θεσσαλονίκη)
7) HOL ------------------> 78 Mbps
8) VIVODI ---------------> ??? Mbps
9) TELEPASSPORT ---------> ??? Mbps



Γ) Σύνδεση με ΑΙΧ (μας νοιάζει για την Ελληνική Ιnternet κίνηση)

1) EΔΕΤ -----------------> 1 Gbps
2) Otenet ---------------> 1 Gbps
3) Forthnet -------------> 465 Mbps
4) HOL ------------------> 250 Mbps
5) ALTECTELECOMS --------> 155 Mbps
6) TELLAS ---------------> 4 Mbps
7) VIVODI ---------------> ??? Mbps
8) TELEPASSPORT ---------> ??? Mbps
9) TELEDOME -------------> OXI

Δ) Σύνδεση BBRAS των ISPs με BBRAS OTE

1) Otenet ---------------> 2 Gbps = 2 OΚΣΥΑ II
2) Forthnet -------------> 4 Gbps = 4 ΟΚΣΥΑ ΙΙ
3) HOL ------------------> 1 Gbps = 1 ΟΚΣΥΑ ΙΙ
4) EΔΕΤ -----------------> 155 Mbps
5) TELLAS ---------------> 155 Mbps
6) ALTECTELECOMS --------> 155 Mbps
7) VIVODI ---------------> 155 Mbps
8) TELEDOME -------------> ??? Μbps
9) TELEPASSPORT ---------> ??? Mbps

E) Σύνδεση BBRAS των ISPs με BBRAS VIVODI

1) HOL ------------------> 34 Mbps (Αθήνα)
```

Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύουν, πάντως αν Tellas <-> AIX = 4mbit τότε μιλάμε για μεγάλη ξεφτίλα! (και μοιράζουν τις 4άρες από δω κι από κει).
Από κει και πέρα, η otenet είναι μακράν πρώτη, οι άλλοι αγοράζουν με το τσιγγέλι και αυτή πήρε 10Gbps με έξω με τη μία.
link

Προσωπικά μάλλον θα το κρατήσω όπως το έχω, 768 γραμμή και όλα οτέ - οτε-net. (βγαίνει ~20 ευρώ το μήνα). 

Δυστυχώς οι εναλλακτικοί μου φαίνονται πολύ απατεώνες ακόμη για full-llu. (για την ακρίβεια η αίσθηση που έχω είναι αυτή της "αρπαχτής").

----------


## Cha0s

Σε υπηρεσίες Datacenter που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει otenet ισχύει το ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις.

Και από τα παραπάνω νούμερα είναι φανερό το τι παίρνεις  ::  


Δυστυχώς η πολιτική της Otenet όμως δεν πάει πίσω στο θέμα της απατεωνιάς...

----------


## commando

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14462
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Α) Σύνδεση στο Ιnternet
> 
> 1) EΔΕΤ -----------------> 10 Gbps
> 2) Otenet ---------------> 8 Gbps
> ...


oλα αυτα θα τα βαλω στο 1ο ποστ δεν ξερω αν απαγορευεται ομως επειδη ειναι απο το adslgr αλλα θα βαλω και την αναφορα....
Σημειωση χτες που πηγαινα Οστρια ειδα μες τηνυχτα εναν τεχνικο σε ενα καφαο πισω απο ενα Multiplexer dmt 300 δεν ξερω τι εκανε αλλα ολες οικατω καρτες ηταν κοκκινες και ειχε βγαλει τις περισσοτερες εξω,επισης σημερα μας πειραν καποιοι κ λενε οτι δεν εχουν 10 μερες HOL για λογους αναβαθμισης στα 4 (ο πελατης απο κεντρο στα Ιλισια).ΑΥΤΑ.Το μπαχαλο συνεχιζεται..

----------


## sotirisk

> oλα αυτα θα τα βαλω στο 1ο ποστ δεν ξερω αν απαγορευεται ομως επειδη ειναι απο το adslgr αλλα θα βαλω και την αναφορα....


Αν βάλεις και την αναφορά δεν νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα, ίσα ίσα, διαφήμιση είναι  ::

----------


## commando

οκ ωραιος sotirisk

----------


## papashark

> οκ ωραιος sotirisk


Εγώ πάλι δεν συμφωνώ.

Τα παιδιά έχουν φτιάξει ένα πίνακα, έχουν κουραστεί, και δεν νομίζω ότι τον έφτιαξαν και τον συντηρούν (τελευταία αλλαγή είναι πριν από 2 μέρες) για να το παίζεις έξυπνος εσύ.

Τον έφτιαξαν για να προβάλουν το site τους, ως εργαλείο, οπότε καλό θα ήταν να τους ρωτήσεις πριν το βάλεις.

----------


## virus

> Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι η TELLAS δίνει 512 upload ενώ η forthnet 256.Σήμερα το πρωί που πήρα τηλ το επιβεβαίωσα.


Η tellas εχει συνδεθει με ταχυτητα 4192/1024.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> οκ ωραιος sotirisk
> 
> 
> Εγώ πάλι δεν συμφωνώ.
> 
> Τα παιδιά έχουν φτιάξει ένα πίνακα, έχουν κουραστεί, και δεν νομίζω ότι τον έφτιαξαν και τον συντηρούν (τελευταία αλλαγή είναι πριν από 2 μέρες) για να το παίζεις έξυπνος εσύ.
> 
> Τον έφτιαξαν για να προβάλουν το site τους, ως εργαλείο, οπότε καλό θα ήταν να τους ρωτήσεις πριν το βάλεις.


Γιαυτό μπορεί στο πρώτο ποστ να μπει απλά το λινκ του τόπικ από το adslgr οπότε είμαστε όλοι χαρούμενοι  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...


DONE!
*************************************
@virus ...ναι περιμενουμε και αλλο λαο δυστυχως φαινεται να εισαι εσυ κ ο κουκος σε Τελλας Ηλιουπολη προς το παρον,τυχερακια!!!
Σε φιλο στο Κερατσινι ειπαν τα ιδια που ειπαν σε dsfak.
(Βεβαια θα πω την αμαρτια μου σε 2-3 φιλους κ ατομα που κανω support επελεξα κατευθειαν την ευκολη λυση ΟΤΕΝΕΤ προσφορα εορτων κλπ κλπ απο OTESHOP.gr γιατι ξερω οτι θα εχω την λιγοτερη ψυχικη ταλαιπωρια αφου η ενεργοποιηση κ στις 2 περιπτωσεις εγινε σε 1 εβδομαδα!  ::   ::   :: 
Μετα την 6μηνη υποχρεωτικη παραμονη τους παω αλλου.
Δηλαδη παραβιασα τον ιδιο τον τιτλο του τοπικ μου αλλα τους εξηγησα το γιατι κ συμφωνησαν(ηταν κ το wireless speedtouch δωρο...)

----------


## Sam_GR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Sam_GR
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι η TELLAS δίνει 512 upload ενώ η forthnet 256.Σήμερα το πρωί που πήρα τηλ το επιβεβαίωσα.
> 
> 
> Η tellas εχει συνδεθει με ταχυτητα 4192/1024.


Κάτι λάθος θα έχει γίνει.Αποκλείεται να δίνει 1MBit upload.Σε τηλέφωνο μαζί τους μου το διευκρίνησαν ότι είναι 512.

----------


## commando

[quote=Sam_GR]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Sam_GR":cc601
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι η TELLAS δίνει 512 upload ενώ η forthnet 256.Σήμερα το πρωί που πήρα τηλ το επιβεβαίωσα.
> 
> 
> Η tellas εχει συνδεθει με ταχυτητα 4192/1024.


Κάτι λάθος θα έχει γίνει.Αποκλείεται να δίνει 1MBit upload.Σε τηλέφωνο μαζί τους μου το διευκρίνησαν ότι είναι 512.[/quote:cc601]
Ειναι φαρδος ο virus  ::   ::   ::   ::  και εγω απορω...
Anyway ξερει κανεις τι παιζεται με τους multiplexers και λεει η Τελας στο φιλο μου για ασυμβατοτητα οπτικων?
Η Τελλας εχει τα καινουργια WDM οπτικα multiplexer, και ο ΟΤΕ τα DMT 300 5ετιας αυτο εννοει  ::   ::  ,ξερει κανας ειδικος....?

----------


## virus

[quote=Sam_GR]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Sam_GR":c29da
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι η TELLAS δίνει 512 upload ενώ η forthnet 256.Σήμερα το πρωί που πήρα τηλ το επιβεβαίωσα.
> 
> 
> Η tellas εχει συνδεθει με ταχυτητα 4192/1024.


Κάτι λάθος θα έχει γίνει.Αποκλείεται να δίνει 1MBit upload.Σε τηλέφωνο μαζί τους μου το διευκρίνησαν ότι είναι 512.[/quote:c29da]

Το ιδιο μου ειχαν πει και εμενα αλλα εκτος απο το οτι το βλεπω στο data rate του modem το ιδιο εδειξε και το speedtest της forthnet και γενικα εχω upload σε torrents 90-100kb σταθερα.
Λες να τους παρω να τους πω οτι εχουν κανει καποιο λαθος??  ::   ::

----------


## commando

οχι ρε χαζος εισαι του εδιναν γαιδαρο.....  ::   ::   ::  
Απολαυσε το!η μαλλον ΖΗΣΤΟ!

----------


## virus

Ξεχασα να πω οτι μου εφεραν και 2 φορες εξοπλισμο,μαλλον επειδη με ειχαν γραψει αρχικα και τους επρηξα λιγακι μετα!
Τι αλλο να ζητησω απο την tellas πια?  ::

----------


## diabibas

> Anyway ξερει κανεις τι παιζεται με τους multiplexers και λεει η Τελας στο φιλο μου για ασυμβατοτητα οπτικων?
> Η Τελλας εχει τα καινουργια WDM οπτικα multiplexer, και ο ΟΤΕ τα DMT 300 5ετιας αυτο εννοει   ,ξερει κανας ειδικος....?


Αν και δεν τα πάω καλά με τον ΟΤΕ με τους τεχνικούς έχω άριστες σχέσεις. Οι οπτικοί κατανεμητές του ΟΤΕ εδώ και 2 χρόνια αλλάζουν σταδιακά. Εκτός αυτού τα ADM πλέον που μπαίνουν τα περισσότερα είναι τα καινούργια της Siemens που απομαστεύουν καλύτερα τις οπτικές. Για παράδειγμα τα ADM της intracom δε μπορούσαν να δώσουν πάνω από 18 2Μbita ενώ της siemens τα καινούργια 42. Τώρα αν αυτό επιρεάζει τα οπτικά cross over...!

----------


## ALTAiR

Ρε παίδες μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί οι εταιρείες δε δίνουνε μεγάλο upload με τις συνδέσεις adsl? Που είναι δηλαδή το πρόβλημα? Πχ όταν η Οτενετ παίρνει μια γραμμή για το εξωτερικό 10Gbps, τι σημαίνει ότι πήρε μόνο receive? Σύνολο Receive και transmit (5+5 ή μήπως 10+10 ή 10+10/χ)?
Λύστε μου κάποιος σας παρακαλώ την απορία.  ::

----------


## diabibas

Ο ΟΤΕ και οι υπόλοιποι παροχείς μέσα από τα κυκλώματά τους (είτε ιδιόκτητα είτε νοικιασμένα) δε δίνουν παροχή μόνο στους χρήστες αλλά και στις μικρές και σε μεσαίες και μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις. Αν έδιναν SDSL π.χ. 4096/4096 (που είναι πλέον μία εφικτή ταχύτητα για την Ελλάδα), δε θα χρειαζόταν η Χ μεσαία επιχείρηση να πληρώνει hosting πουθενά. Θα της έφτανε με την απλή συνδρομή για ίντερνετ να σηκώνει από τον χώρο του την ιστοσελίδα του, το e-shop του κλπ κλπ. Θα μπορεί να έχει καλό VoIP, και να μπορεί να κάνει και VPN με κάποιο άλλο παράρτημα.

Οπότε φαντάσου διαφυγόντα κέρδη!!!

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## antony++

> Και μάλιστα δεν χρειάζεται να έχω icall, υπάρχουν τώρα στα 14€ και άλλοι που δίνουν Unlimited αστικά+υπεραστικά, χωρίς να είναι voip....


Για δώσε info plz, γιατί πριν κανά-δυο βδομάδες που το έψαχνα δεν βρήκα κάτι φτηνότερο από 20€/μήνα...

Επίσης ξέρει κανένας καμιά εταιρεία που να δίνει έστω δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας από σταθερό σε κινητό; Όσο και να κοίταξα δεν βρήκα καμία...

----------


## diabibas

> Εκτός από αυτό που είπε ο diabibas, είναι και τεχνικό το ζήτημα. Ψάξε πως δουλεύει το *ασυμμετρικό* DSL.


Και αντίστοιχα το συμμετρικό, άλλος εξοπλισμός άλλη οπτική κατάτμηση κλπ κλπ

----------


## anticlimatix

Θέλετε να σας πω ένα αστείο σκηνικό; Ή μάλλον πολλά!
Η εμπειρία μου με τη HOL μέχρι σήμερα:
Πέρυσι, τον Οκτώβριο, αγοράσαμε το πακέτο Broadband pack 1000 (6+2), δηλαδή 8 μήνες νετ, με δέσμευση το ένα έτος. Μετά από μια βδομάδα, στην ίδια τιμή, το πακέτο έγινε 12μηνο, πριν δηλαδή γίνει η ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης μας! Μετά τη σύνδεση και λόγω του απαράδεκτου ελαττωματικού εξοπλισμού τους, δεν είχαμε νετ για 2 βδομάδες μέχρι που μας άλλαξαν μοντέλο του modem (από Netroute 2 σε Fritzbox). Γύρω στους 9 μήνες σύνδεσης μαζί τους, αποφασίζουν να βάλουν traffic shaping με αποτέλεσμα η μέγιστη ταχύτητα με εξωτερικό να αγγίζει τον εξωπραγματικό αριθμό των 5kb/sec. Για να μην κάνουν αυτόματη ανανέωση της συνδρομής για άλλον ένα χρόνο, ζήτησαν επιστροφή του εξοπλισμού και προχώρησαν σε διακοπή 20μέρες πριν τη λήξη της σύνδεσης (παρόλο που για το πρόβλημα του εξοπλισμού που είχαμε στην αρχή, είχε συμφωνηθεί να έχουμε παράταση 2 εβδομάδων μετά το πέρας της λήξεως του πακέτου). Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα έρχετε πριν ένα μήνα, 3 μήνες δηλαδή μετά τη διακοπή και αφού νομίζαμε ότι έχουμε ξεμπερδέψει οριστικά μαζί τους! Μας ξαναχρεώνουν στην πιστωτική ότι ήδη είχαμε πληρώσει όλο αυτό τον καιρό! Σε τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες που είχαμε μαζί τους, μια πωλήτρια έλεγε, ναι έχετε δίκιο θα σας πιστωθεί πλήρως το ποσό, και ένας πωλητής έλεγε ότι η χρέωση είναι σωστή!!!!

Εμπειρία με Vivodi:
Κάνουμε αίτηση στη Vivodi για δίοδος 1024 πριν τρεις μήνες. Ιντερνετ μέχρι και σήμερα, ουδέποτε είδα! Όπως ξανάείπα και σε προηγούμενο ποστ, σε τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες που είχα μαζί τους, η δικαιολογία τους ήταν ότι δεν το έχει συνδέση ο ΟΤΕ (σύνδεση Shared-llu). Πριν μερικές μέρες στέλνουμε συστημένη επιστολή απαιτώντας επιστροφή των χρημάτων μας. "Όλως τυχαίως" σήμερα με πέρνουν τηλέφωνο για να με ενημερώσουν ότι η σύνδεση μου είναι ενεργοποιημένη και να μου δώσουν τους κωδικούς. Έλα όμως που το modem δε βλέπει γραμμή! Δεν συγχρονίζει, το λαμπάκι αναβοσβήνει, στα test βγάζει FAIL στο ADSL Line sync κτλ κτλ κτλ!

Εμπειρία με Forthnet:
Αίτηση πριν μια εβδομάδα για ADSL-In-A-Box. Αποστολή, όπως μου προτάθηκε από πωλητή τους τηλεφωνικά, μέσω email. Τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία στο καπάκι για έλεγχο της αποστολής. Η πωλήτρια κάνει τους απαραίτητους ελέγχους και τα βρίσκει όλα μια χαρά. Ε, από τότε μέχρι και χτες στο site τους για τον online έλεγχο της αίτησης, έλεγε "δεν υπάρχει πληροφορία για τον αριθμό". Προσπαθούσαμε ανελιπώς να πιάσουμε γραμμή με το τμήμα πωλήσεων, αλλά τίποτα! Χτες κάτι έγινε, κάποιο θαύμα ή κάτι παρόμοιο, και πιάνουμε γραμμή. Μιλάω με μιά κοπελίτσα, ελέγχει για τον αριθμό και τίποτα. Ψάχνει το email, το βρίσκει και απαντά: "Ξέρετε δεν το έχει κοιτάξει το αρμοδιο τμήμα ακόμα, μάλλον θα τους παράπεσε η αίτηση καπου ή δεν ξέρω!". Εκτυπώνει επιτόπου την αίτηση και την προώθησε η ίδια στο τμήμα ενεργοποιήσεων! Σήμερα λέει στο site:
Παραλαβή της αίτησης ADSL 18/01/07.

Το δικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι:
Η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, ίσως και σε όλους τους τομείς, αλλά κυρίως στους παρόχους Ιντερνετ, δεν υφίσταται! Δεν νοούνται αυτά τα πράγματα να συμβαίνουν εν έτη 2007! Και παρ'όλα αυτά, εμείς σαν πελάτες, το μόνο που κοιτάμε είναι να απαλαχτούμε από τον "κακό" ΟΤΕ. Έχει κάνει 10 λάθη και πιανόμαστε σε αυτά. Οι ιδιωτικές εταιρίες, ΑΝ έχουν κάνει 2 πράγματα σωστά όλα κι όλα και εμείς συνεχίζουμε να τους τα σκάμε χοντρά...
Ας ελπίσουμε για ένα θαύμα όσο έχουμε σώας τας φρένας!!

----------


## DragonFighter

Ο ιδιώτης θέλει το χρήμα. Η οργάνωση, εξυπηρέτηση, παροχή υπηρεσιών έρχονται ΠΑΝΤΑ μετά

----------


## jamesbond

Η εμπειρία απο την TELLAS απλά αηδίασα δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι έχω ακούσει εδώ και 2 μήνες που περιμένω για το zisto , σήμερα τελικά ακούσανε τα μπινελίκια και αποφάσισα να σταματήσω την αίτηση. Απλά απατεώνες !!!!!!
Πίσω στον ΟΤΕ λοιπόν άντε με κάνα πακετάκι για τηλεφωνήματα. Η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία απλά έμεινε στο πολυέξοδο μάρκετινγ και όχι στην ουσία!! Είμαστε πολλά χρόνια πίσω σαν κράτος σε πολλά και σε ακόμα ένα τελικά! 

ΥΓ. ΓΑΜΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΛΑΣ

----------


## mbjp

Οσο οι παροχοι δεν κανουν ουσιαστικες επενδυσεις και εξακολουθουν να χρησιμοποιουν κατα κυριο λογο τις υποδομες του ΟΤΕ, λογικο ειναι στην περιπτωση προβλήματος να αργεί η επίλυση του λόγω της γραφειοκρατίας..

Επισης ο αριθμος των ISPs αναλογικα με τον πληθυσμο που χρησιμοποιει το internet ειναι δυσαναλογος..θυμίζει τις αντιστοιχες αθλητικες εφημεριδες, μονο στη χωρα μας εχουμε καπου στις 15 και καθε Κυριακη οι φιλαθλοι στα γηπεδα δεν ξεπερνουν τις 50.000 (εκτος και αν παιζει κανενα ντερμπι). 

Λογικο ειναι λοιπον τα χρηματα που εχουν στη διαθεση τους να ειναι ελαχιστα και οι επενδυσεις που κανουν να περιοριζονται σε αμφιβολου ποιοτητας λυσεις. Αλλωστε ειναι γνωστο οτι ολοι μπαινουν μεσα απο το DSL. Η τηλεφωνια και τα εταιρικα vpns τους σωζουν..

Ενα αλλο χαρακτηριστικο της ελλειψης επενδυσεων ειναι στην επαρχια οπου ουσιαστικα οι χρηστες συμβιβαζονται ειτε με χαμηλες ταχυτητες σε εναν ISP ειτε με κανονικες ταχυτητες μεσω ΟΤΕ. Αρκει να σκεφθει κανεις το μηνιαιο κοστος ενοικιασης μιας Ε1 (2mbit) απο τον ΟΤΕ (προκειμενου να φτασει ο ISP στον κομβο του στην Αθηνα) σε συγκριση με τα λεφτα που αφηνει ενας διμεγαμπιτος πελατης DSL. Δεν συμφερει λοιπον κανεναν provider (περαν του ΟΤΕ που εχει την υποδομη), να επενδυσει στην επαρχια..

----------


## cdthelw

007 ηρέμησε τα πράγματα στην αρχή δεν είναι ποτέ καλά δεν έχει σχέση εάν είναι OTE η μία ιδιωτική εταιρία. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι δεν είναι έτοιμη να καλύψουν όλα τα ενδεχόμενα προβλήματα μέσα σε κάποιο εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα . Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι καλύτερα να κάνεις ένα νέο αριθμό με αριθμοδότηση tellas,vivodi ή κάποιο άλλο πάροχο και να περιμένεις πότε θα σε ενεργοποιήσουν αφού έχεις καβάτζα το ΟΤΕ. Εάν η νέα υπηρεσία ΟΤΑΝ με το καλό την ενεργοποιήσουν ανταποκρίνετε στις προσδοκίες σου τότε μπορείς να διακόψεις την παλαιά.

Είχα απο τον πρώτο μήνα λειτουργίας του adsl συνδρομή και σου λέω ότι στο πρώτο εξάμηνο η συμεριφορά της γραμμής ήταν απαράδεκτη .

Ακόμα και τώρα τα πράγματα δεν είναι ρόδινα είχα ζητήσει να μιλήσω με ένα τεχνικό (121 βλάβη adsl) αφού άφησα 3 φορές ένδειξη βλάβης κανείς δεν τηλεφώνησε ούτε παρέχουν τηλέφωνο να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Η εμπειρία απο την TELLAS απλά αηδίασα δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι έχω ακούσει εδώ και 2 μήνες που περιμένω για το zisto , σήμερα τελικά ακούσανε τα μπινελίκια και αποφάσισα να σταματήσω την αίτηση. Απλά απατεώνες !!!!!!
> Πίσω στον ΟΤΕ λοιπόν άντε με κάνα πακετάκι για τηλεφωνήματα. Η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία απλά έμεινε στο πολυέξοδο μάρκετινγ και όχι στην ουσία!! Είμαστε πολλά χρόνια πίσω σαν κράτος σε πολλά και σε ακόμα ένα τελικά! 
> 
> ΥΓ. ΓΑΜΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΛΑΣ


Ναι ρε γείτονα, αλλά, είναι η μόνη που υποστηρίζει 4mbps στην περιοχή μας. Μία από τα ίδια και εγώ. Από 15 Νοεμβρίου έχει γίνει η αίτηση και ακόμη γραμμένους μας έχει. Εγώ πάντως έχω απογοητευτεί από την Hol που έχω (και ευτυχώς τελειώνει σε λίγες ημέρες). Κάθε ημέρα που περνάει, η σύνδεση γίνεται όλο και πιο αργή  ::  Τραγική η κατάσταση...

----------


## jamesbond

γείτονα λές να δοκιμάσουμε Vivodi που λέει ότι έχει δίκτυο στην περιοχή μας?

----------


## jamesbond

μπα σκατά είναι και η vivodi απ΄οτι βλέπω .

----------


## azisi

> μπα σκατά είναι και η vivodi απ΄οτι βλέπω .


Βλέπω παιδιά Βύρωνα είστε. Και εγώ πρότεινα Tellas στον αδερφό μου που μετακόμισε πρόσφατα εκεί και υπάρχουν πολλά προβλήματα. Από μέσα Νοεμβρίου η αίτηση, μέσα στις γιορτές το τηλέφωνο γύρισε σε tellas, χωρίς καμία ειδοποίηση, ενώ το είχαν με φραγή εισερχομένων για μια βδομάδα και το μάθαμε κατά λάθος όταν πήρε ένας τεχνικός να μάθει εάν είναι όλα καλά με τη σύνδεση. 

Ο εξοπλισμός ήρθε μια τυχαία μέρα, ακόμα και το courier πήρε μόνο του πρωτοβουλία για το πότε θα βρει κάποιον σπίτι, ενώ το DSL δεν έχει λειτουργήσει ακόμα (login failure or something). Εδώ και δύο βδομάδες το έχουμε δηλώσει. Το τεχνικό τμήμα παίρνει το πρωί που δεν είναι κανείς σπίτι και προφανώς δεν βρίσκει κανέναν. Στο κινητό δεν παίρνουνε παρόλο που το έχουνε. Η απάντηση από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, που είναι απαράδεκτη *45* λεπτά αναμονή κατά μέσο όρο, είναι να κάνουμε εκτροπή σε κινητό...

Αλήθεια, στις άλλες εταιρείες η αναμονή στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών είναι η ίδια; Χρεώνεται; Πάντως το 131 του ΟΤΕ είχε τέτοια αναμονή πριν 6-7 χρόνια εάν θυμάμαι καλά. Ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να περιμένουμε τόσο...

----------


## sotirisk

> Αλήθεια, στις άλλες εταιρείες η αναμονή στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών είναι η ίδια; Χρεώνεται; Πάντως το 131 του ΟΤΕ είχε τέτοια αναμονή πριν 6-7 χρόνια εάν θυμάμαι καλά. Ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να περιμένουμε τόσο...


Η tellas έχει απλά άθλια εξυπηρέτηση.
Το 2003 που την πρωτοέβαλα για adsl isp, δεν πρέπει να είχε πάνω από 5 λεπτά (και πάλι εκνευριστικά μου φαίνονταν). 
Τώρα που τη δοκίμασα για να πάρω ένα username και pass για zisto φίλου, ήταν unreachable για τα νεύρα μου. Πάνω από 10 λεπτά το θεωρώ unavailable υπηρεσία . . .

Αντίθετα στο 134 του ΟΤΕ μέγιστο που έφαγα ήταν 5 λεπτά.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Κάθε ημέρα που περνάει, η σύνδεση γίνεται όλο και πιο αργή  Τραγική η κατάσταση...


Μήπως τελειώνει εκείνο το download που άρχισες το Σεπτέμβρη και κάνει τα τελευταία negotiations?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Σταύρο, εγώ θα κάνω λίγες ημέρες υπομονή, γιατί ήδη περίμενα αρκετά, μήπως και γίνει κάτι. azisi, δεν έχουν καν απάντηση για το πότε...  ::  Την καθυστέρηση την φορτώνουν στον πΟΤΕ (και καλά). Τι να κάνω.. θα κάνω τον μ@λ@κ@ για λίγες ημέρες.  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JOHNNY-B17
> 
> Κάθε ημέρα που περνάει, η σύνδεση γίνεται όλο και πιο αργή  Τραγική η κατάσταση...
> 
> 
> Μήπως τελειώνει εκείνο το download που άρχισες το Σεπτέμβρη και κάνει τα τελευταία negotiations?


Εεε όχι ακόμα, θέλει λίγες ημέρες  ::   ::  
Γελάμε, αλλά, τα νεύρα μου γίνονται κρόσια ώρες ώρες, που θέλεις να κάνεις δουλειά και όλα θυμίζουν κάτι από dial-up  ::

----------


## virus

Οταν ειχε πρωτοβγει η προσφορα για το zisto ο χρονος αναμονης ηταν 5' maximux.Μετα αλλαξαν τελειως τα πραγματα...πολυς κοσμος...πολλα προβληματα...τεραστιοι χρονοι αναμονης.Προσωπικα εβαζα ανοιχτη ακροαση και αρχιζα να παιζω cs για καμια ωριτσα  ::  
Παντως ελαχιστοι πρεπει να ειναι αυτοι που εξυπηρετηθηκαν συμφωνα με το αρχικο χρονοδιαγραμμα.

edit:Υπαρχει πλεον και εξυπηρετηση πελατων για το zisto που αφορα μονο το κομματι της dsl στo:8015000365.
δοκιμαστε και εκει,σαφως μικροτεροι χρονοι αναμονης,10'-15' περιπου(τοσο ηταν πριν 2 μερες που πηρα,τωρα δεν ξερω  ::  ).

----------


## papashark

Κάπου έχω διαβάσει χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος ότι η ΕΕΤΤ έχει αποφασίσει ότι ο πΟΤΕ θα δώσει πρόσβαση σε εναλλακτικούς παρόχους στο 10% των συνδέσεων κάθε περιοχής, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι πολύ μικρός ο αριθμός των συνδέσεων που μπορούν να δώσουν οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι, ειδικά την στιγμή που δεν έχουν διαθέσιμα κέντρα παντού.

Ακόμα έχω διαβάσει πολλές φορές για τις καθυστερήσεις που δημιουργεί ο πΟΤΕ, ενώ έχω ζήσει και τις καθυστερήσεις μέσα στο ίδιο του το δίκτυο, με ενεργοποιήσεις γραμμών με ένα μήνα καθυστέρηση χωρίς εναλλακτικούς στην μέση...

Αν ποτέ τύχει να συζητήσετε με τεχνικούς, θα δείτε την ηλίθια αποστροφή που έχουν προς τους εναλλακτικούς, και την επιμονή τους να σε πείσουν να βάλεις connex επειδή το πουλάει ο πΟΤΕς παρότι είναι ακριβότερο....

----------


## ALTAiR

[quote=JOHNNY-B17]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "JOHNNY-B17":5a8d4
> 
> Κάθε ημέρα που περνάει, η σύνδεση γίνεται όλο και πιο αργή  Τραγική η κατάσταση...
> 
> 
> Μήπως τελειώνει εκείνο το download που άρχισες το Σεπτέμβρη και κάνει τα τελευταία negotiations?


Εεε όχι ακόμα, θέλει λίγες ημέρες  ::   ::  
Γελάμε, αλλά, τα νεύρα μου γίνονται κρόσια ώρες ώρες, που θέλεις να κάνεις δουλειά και όλα θυμίζουν κάτι από dial-up  :: [/quote:5a8d4]
Μήπως σετάροντας στον browser καναν proxy τους κάποια πράγματα πάνε πιο καλά? Γιατί εσύ με τον proxy τους πας καλά μάλλον. Ο Proxy τους δε μπορεί να μην πηγαίνει καλά κλπ κλπ κλπ 
Κάνε το test αν δε βαριέσαι και πες μας...

----------


## costas43gr

Αυτο που λεει ο Πανος ειναι επιβεβαιωμενο για τις συνδεσεις απο τριτους isps.
Υπαρχουν συμβολαια γι'αυτο, με περιθωριο 25-30 μερες απο την ημερα που θα φτασει η αιτηση στον ποτε απο καποιον παροχο. Το πανε μεχρι την τελευταια μερα μαζι με τις αργιες και τα ΣΚ να μην μετρανε....  ::   ::  Συν την πολυ δουλεια στα καφενεια, συν το εγω ειμαι κι αμα σου αρεσει και βαραμε διμηνα.....  ::  
Τις δικες του λογικο ειναι να τις κανει σε 4-5 μερες, αν δεν στηριξεις το σπιτι σου θα πεσει να σε γ......ει.
Το εχουμε πει και παλια, αν δεν υπαρξει μπουλντοζα να σκαβει για αλλον, ολοι πεφτουμε μεσα στις τρυπες του μοναδικου Ντα.....τζει.
Θα περασουν αααααααλλα τοσα χρονια Τουρκοκρατιας μεχρι να γινουμε Europe.....  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Μήπως σετάροντας στον browser καναν proxy τους κάποια πράγματα πάνε πιο καλά? Γιατί εσύ με τον proxy τους πας καλά μάλλον. Ο Proxy τους δε μπορεί να μην πηγαίνει καλά κλπ κλπ κλπ 
> Κάνε το test αν δε βαριέσαι και πες μας...


Έχω κάνει άπειρα πειράματα στο παρελθόν και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα παρέμενε και ήταν σε άμεση συνάρτηση με την ώρα. (απογευματινές ώρες, μπόλικο traffic) Μετά τις 2-3 το πρωί και μέχρι το μεσημέρι κάπως καλύτερα τα πράγματα... Ναι αλλά δεν γίνεται να περιμένεις να πέσει για ύπνο η μισή Ελλάδα, για να κάνεις δουλειά σαν άνθρωπος  ::  Βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι και ελπίζω σε καλύτερες ημέρες με την tellas (που όπως προανέφερα, ακόμα περιμένω) Ελλάδα της Ευρώπης  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nmout

> διορθωστε με αν δεν τα καταλαβα καλα
> ΑΡΥΣ = καλωδιο απο οτε, adsl απο οτε, τηλεφωνο + ιντερνετ απο αλλον
> shared llu = καλωδιο απο οτε, adsl + τηλεφωνο + ιντερνετ απο αλλον
> full llu = καλωδιο + adsl + τηλεφωνο + ιντερνετ απο αλλον


εδω ειναι πιο περιπλοκα τα πραγματα

----------


## mbjp

ωραιο γραφημα που το βρηκες;;

----------


## Alani

> ωραιο γραφημα που το βρηκες;;


http://www.vivodi.gr/media/JPG/L/33.jpg

----------


## Sam_GR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Μήπως σετάροντας στον browser καναν proxy τους κάποια πράγματα πάνε πιο καλά? Γιατί εσύ με τον proxy τους πας καλά μάλλον. Ο Proxy τους δε μπορεί να μην πηγαίνει καλά κλπ κλπ κλπ 
> Κάνε το test αν δε βαριέσαι και πες μας...
> 
> 
> Έχω κάνει άπειρα πειράματα στο παρελθόν και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα παρέμενε και ήταν σε άμεση συνάρτηση με την ώρα. (απογευματινές ώρες, μπόλικο traffic) Μετά τις 2-3 το πρωί και μέχρι το μεσημέρι κάπως καλύτερα τα πράγματα... Ναι αλλά δεν γίνεται να περιμένεις να πέσει για ύπνο η μισή Ελλάδα, για να κάνεις δουλειά σαν άνθρωπος  Βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι και ελπίζω σε καλύτερες ημέρες με την tellas (που όπως προανέφερα, ακόμα περιμένω) Ελλάδα της Ευρώπης


Συγνώμη παιδιά αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει και τα καλύτερα για το δίκτυο της TELLAS.Διακοπές, αργές ταχύτητες.Αληθεύουν ή όχι;Για να ξέρουμε κι εμείς τι να βάλουμε μόλις μας τελειώσει η τωρινή adsl.

----------


## gadgetakias

Η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής:

Πριν την πώληση:
- Φοβερή διαφήμιση, φοβερές τιμές, φοβερές ονομαστικές ταχύτητες από όλους τους ISPs.

Μετά την πώληση πριν την ενεργοποίηση:
- Τα νέα DSLAMs από τους ISPs λόγω κόστους είναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα. Αν δεν μαζευτούν αιτήσεις που να γεμίζουν ένα νέο DSLAM ο ISP ΔΕΝ το εγκαθιστά.
- Οταν το πάρει απόφαση ο ISP, ο ΟΤΕ κάνει τα αδύνατα δυνατά να τον καθυστερήσει, είτε από άποψη, είτε επειδή είναι δημόσιο, και συνήθως και για τους δύο λόγους.

Μετά την ενεργοποίηση:
- Αργές ταχύτητες λόγω Overselling και φυσικά λόγω χαμηλών συνδέσεων του ISP από το εξωτερικό. Δυστυχώς για τους ISPs τα DSLAM πλέον είναι δικά τους και η καραμέλα "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί.
- Τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση πελατών. Η ποιά;;; Εχω 5 ανθρώπους ανά βάρδια για 15 τηλέφωνα ταυτόχρονα στον καθένα (1 προς 3). Απλά περιμένετε..

Οι ISPs με τον νέο χάρτη που διαμορφώνεται θα είναι 4-5. Θα εναλλασόμαστε μεταξύ τους θεωρόντας τον προηγούμενό μας κακό. Μόλις αλλάξουμε 3-4 θα καταλάβουμε ότι όλοι έτσι είναι και άμα μας αρέσει.
Γιατί αργείτε να το καταλάβετε;;;;

----------


## dsfak

> Η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής:
> 
> Πριν την πώληση:
> - Φοβερή διαφήμιση, φοβερές τιμές, φοβερές ονομαστικές ταχύτητες από όλους τους ISPs.
> 
> Μετά την πώληση πριν την ενεργοποίηση:
> - Τα νέα DSLAMs από τους ISPs λόγω κόστους είναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα. Αν δεν μαζευτούν αιτήσεις που να γεμίζουν ένα νέο DSLAM ο ISP ΔΕΝ το εγκαθιστά.
> - Οταν το πάρει απόφαση ο ISP, ο ΟΤΕ κάνει τα αδύνατα δυνατά να τον καθυστερήσει, είτε από άποψη, είτε επειδή είναι δημόσιο, και συνήθως και για τους δύο λόγους.
> 
> ...


Πες τα χρυσόστομε !!! 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Να καταθέσω την πρόσφατη εμπειρία μου, μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμη σε κάποιους.

Εχω χρόνια τώρα σύνδεση vivodi μεριζόμενη. 
Καλή είναι, μέχρις ότου την πιάσει το ανάποδό της. 
Συνήθως αυτό συμβαίνει όταν έχω προθεσμία παράδοσης στο γραφείο (νόμος του Murphy)

Είχα και μία dial-up σύνδεση στο ΤΕΕ κυρίως για να μπαίνω στη βάση του που μου χρειάζεται για επαγγελματικούς λόγους.

Είδα ότι το ΤΕΕ δίνει ένα χρόνο ADSL με στατική. 

Δεν έχει την φτηνότερη τιμή, αλλά αν υπολογίσεις το πόσο χρεώνουν οι άλλοι την στατική, έρχεται φθηνότερα.

Και της vivodi η DSL είναι "περίπου" στατική (αλλάζει κάθε 3-6 μήνες) αλλά δεν μου κάνει για τον εξής λόγο:

Εχω στήσει έναν mail server για να ξεκαθαρίζει τα spam (περίπου 100 την ημέρα). 
Για να τον χρησιμοποιήσω και για αποστολή πρέπει να έχει forward και reverse DNS resolve στο domain name μου γιατί πολλοί mail servers κάνουν τον έλεγχο και αν βρούνε διαφορά στο reverse πετάνε το mail σαν spam.

Την DSL με το ΤΕΕ δεν την έχω πολύ καιρό για να σας πω συμπεράσματα.

Από πρώτη ματιά μου φαίνεται πιό αξιόπιστη από αυτή της Vivodi.

Για δε τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση δεν συζητάμε.
Δεν υπάρχει καμία σύγκριση, αφού αυτή της Vivodi είναι ουσιαστικά ανύπαρκτη.

----------


## commando

> Η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής:
> 
> Πριν την πώληση:
> - Φοβερή διαφήμιση, φοβερές τιμές, φοβερές ονομαστικές ταχύτητες από όλους τους ISPs.
> 
> Μετά την πώληση πριν την ενεργοποίηση:
> - Τα νέα DSLAMs από τους ISPs λόγω κόστους είναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα. Αν δεν μαζευτούν αιτήσεις που να γεμίζουν ένα νέο DSLAM ο ISP ΔΕΝ το εγκαθιστά.
> - Οταν το πάρει απόφαση ο ISP, ο ΟΤΕ κάνει τα αδύνατα δυνατά να τον καθυστερήσει, είτε από άποψη, είτε επειδή είναι δημόσιο, και συνήθως και για τους δύο λόγους.
> 
> ...


@gadgetakias μπραβο και απο μενα ξερεις γιατι.
Εμπειρια Γεναρη απο μενα.
Εχω βαλει 3 dsl λογω προσφορων μεχρι τελη Γεναρη.Ολες λογω βαρεμαρας ταχυτητας κλπ τις εβαλα απο oteshop.gr.Oλες ειχαν παει με κουριερ γυρω στις 5 με 7 μερες το πολυ για Κεντρο Ηλιουπολης μιλαμε.Δεν πηρα ουτε ενα τηλεφωνο γιατι ειχαν τελικα στο χαρτι και τα user password της ενεργοπιησης my.otenet.gr.
Τα speedtouch ειναι καλα για αρχαριους δεν ειναι καλα gia online παιχνιδια πχ command conquer κλπ (ναταρουν αυτοματα βασει του παιχνιδιου αλλα δεν πολυπαιζει αυτο πρεπει να ναταρουν τα παντα!)ενω εχουν και firewall που θελει απενεργοποιηση(γενικα καλυτερα να εβαζα level one).
Anyway η συζητηση ειναι λιγο φιλολογικη υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα ο φασισμος του Οτε γιαυτο φταιμε και εμεις που πληρωνουμε φορους και ψηφιζουμε.
Δικια μας δουλεια ειναι να λεμε την αληθεια.Τα καθεστωτα πεφτουν σε μια βδομαδα ετσι θα πεσει και ο ΟΤΕ μια μερα,εκτος και δεν θελετε να πεσει.
*ενημερωτικα ο,τι τηλεφωνο Αθηνας εβαλα στο site της φορνετ λεει καλυψη ιδιοκτητου δικτυου απο 26/1/2007.ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ στις 26/1/2007 απορια εχω.*

----------


## xaotikos

Η forthnet καλύπτει ήδη πολλές περιοχές. Τώρα τι εννοεί με το καλύπτει ένας θεός ξέρει, εγώ πακέτο σοβαρό ακόμα δεν είδα.

----------


## antony++

Ακούστε αυτό:

- Έχω κάνει αίτηση για ADSL από HOL από τις 5/1 (HiBOX).
- Κάνουν μια βδομάδα να κάνουν εκείνοι την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ (12/1) - όπως με ενημερώνει το site τους.
- Τους παίρνω σήμερα τηλέφωνο γιατί ήρθε ένα χαρτί από τον ΟΤΕ ότι ενεργοποιήσαμε την προεπιλογή φορέα (το οποίο δεν έγινε). Λέω για κάτσε να τους πάρω μήπως το κάναν αυτοί.
- Ο τύπος από τη HOL μου είπε ότι δεν έχουν καμία σχέση και ότι εγώ έχω μόνο ADSL από τη HOL και η οποία μάλιστα έχει ζητηθεί να γίνει βάσει του προγράμματος *4 (shared-llu).
- Μάλιστα του λέω, αφού η περιοχή μου είναι μέσα στη λίστα.
- Ναι μου λέει. Όπως βλέπω έχουμε στείλει την αίτηση στο ΟΤΕ και να περιμένετε περίπου 2 μήνες *αφού* απαντήσει ο ΟΤΕ για να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση της ADSL σας...

Έμεινα ξερός. Τί να πεις τώρα;  ::   ::   :: 

Κάτσε να δούμε μήπως είμαι τυχερός και μαζευτούν γρήγορα άτομα από τη περιοχή μου...

----------


## commando

χαχαχαχαχαλολ λολ λολ λολ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Προσεχως ολα αυτα τα ανεκδοτα θα πανε για γελιο στο 1ο ποστ γραψτε μερικα ακομα...Ακομα δεν ακουσα τελικα τι θα γινει στις 26/1?  ::   ::

----------


## virus

Η δικη μου εμπειρια απο την tellas ως τωρα ειναι καλη μπορω να πω,αν εξαιρεσει κανεις την ελεεινη εξυπηρετηση πελατων(40'+ χρονος αναμονης).Συνδεθηκα σε 25-30 μερες περιπου απο την συμπληρωση της αιτησης και σε γενικες γραμμες δεν εχει προβλημα ουτε η τηλεφωνια(επεφτε καποιες φορες η γραμμη στην αρχη αλλα το εφτιαξαν) ουτε η adls.Κατεβαζει με 400+ απο sites,ftp κ.λ.π. και με 300+ απο torrents αν υπαρχουν αρκετοι seeders.To μονο περιεργο(αλλα οχι κακο  ::  ) ειναι οτι εχει up rate 1024,οχι μονο ονομαστικα αλλα και στην πραξη.
Εκτος των παραπανω, μου εφεραν και δυο φορες εξοπλισμο και εχω back up royterακι τωρα.  ::   ::  
Ελπιζω να συνεχισει ετσι οταν συνδεθουν ολοι οσοι εχουν κανει αιτηση αλλα το βλεπω χλωμο.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## xaotikos

Σε λίγες μέρες λέγεται ότι ξεκινάει και η ON TELECOMS με 140χλμ οπτικές στην Αττική. Για να δούμε...

----------


## mbjp

> Σε λίγες μέρες λέγεται ότι ξεκινάει και η ON TELECOMS με 140χλμ οπτικές στην Αττική. Για να δούμε...


και nova..  ::

----------


## commando

Το επιβεβαιωνω και εγω ηδη σημερα οποιος περασε απο Παναθηναικο Σταδιο θα ειδε τους τυπους της Opticonnect να περνανε καλωδια ε οπτικες ηθελα να πω.

----------


## commando

Με παιρνει ενας φιλος σημερα με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και ενα Speedtouch 585i που εχει προβλημα να παιξει Generals Zero hour λογω ΝΑΤ ενω το εχει βαλει στο μενου ναταρισματος του SPEEDTOUCH και του λεω να παρει ΟΤΕ για πλακα να του πουν τις telnet εντολες πως να απενεργοποιησει το firewall ωστε να μπω εγω απο τη δουλεια να το ρυθμισω.
Πηρε 2 φορες και τελικα του ειπαν να το απενεργοποιησει απο το web interface και ειναι ενταξει λεγανε.
-Ωραια ,λεει ο φιλος μου, τωρα μπες μεσα στο ρουτερ αν μπορεις κυριε ΟΤΕΤΖΗ.Ο Οτετζης λεει δεν μπορω να μπω γιατι μπορει να τρεξει τιποτα κακοβουλο απο την public ip σας!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lolX10 στο απειρο.........
Ωραια ε  ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
τελικα πηγα εκει και η μονη λυση ηταν να στειλω την public ip κατευθειαν στο pc εχει μια τετοια δυνατοτητα το μοντελο αυτο,και επαιξε.Βεβαια απο ΟΤΕ το μονο που λεγανε στο φιλο μου οτι ειναι το καλυτερο ρουτερ του κοσμου,επειδη και καλα εχει στο μενου τοσα παιχνιδια κ το ΝΑΤ που θελει υποτιθεται!Βεβαια δεν περιμενει κανεις να ξερει η γκομενιτσα του support απο GENERALS ZERO HOUR port forwarding xixixi  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Παντως οπως σε Τελλας που εκατσε πχ του virus ετσι και σε πΟΤΕ και ολες δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει η μηχανογραφηση του καθε ISP να δει το ποσο εχει πραγματικα κλειδωσει στο DSLAM μια dsl ,αυτο σημαινει οτι πολλοι που εχουν γνωστο Οτετζη θα μπορει να τους κλειδωσει σε αλλη πορτα ενω στο συστημα του ISP θα φαινεται συνδρομητης για λιγοτερα mbit.Ετοιμαστητε να δειτε τετοια σκανδαλακια ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα σκασουν.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Καλώς την  :: 

http://91.132.4.132:8080/on/index.jsp


Download: 10Mbps MAX (όσο φτάνει η γραμμή σας)
Upload: 512Kbps

Τέλη ενεργοποίησης: 130€ (προσφορά 65€ μέχρι 28/2/2007)
Μηνιαίο πάγιο: 60€ (προσφορά 35€ μέχρι 28/2/2007 + 3 ταινίες κάθε μήνα μέχρι 31/8/2007)

Χρεώσεις κλήσεων:
Σταθερά Ελλάδας 0,09€/κλήση (δεν μου αρέσει αυτό)
15 δημοφιλείς* διεθνείς προορισμοί: 0,09€/κλήση
Κινητά Ελλάδας 0,17€/λεπτό
Ευρώπη Σταθερά: 0,25€/λεπτό (πανάκριβο)
Ευρώπη Κινητά: 0,30€/λεπτό 

* Αυστραλία, Αυστρία, Βέλγιο, Γαλλία, Γερμανία, Ελβετία, Ην. Βασίλειο, ΗΠΑ, Ισπανία, Ιταλία, Καναδάς, Κύπρος, Ολλανδία, Ρωσία, Σουηδία.

(οι τιμές είναι copy paste από adslgr )

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## commando

Αντε ρε ηρθαν οι Ολλανδοι να δουμε ασπρη μερα!!!Χρονος ενεργοποιησης σε Ηλιουπολη τελη Μαρτιου.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Σε μένα (Βύρωνα) διαθέσιμο είναι, αλλά, κάτι με χαλάει... σαν πολύ ακριβή να μου φαίνεται  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Καλώς την 
> 
> http://91.132.4.132:8080/on/index.jsp
> 
> 
> Download: 10Mbps MAX (όσο φτάνει η γραμμή σας)
> Upload: 512Kbps
> 
> Τέλη ενεργοποίησης: 130€ (προσφορά 65€ μέχρι 28/2/2007)
> ...


Ποιοι είναι αυτοί;

Domain δεν έχουν;

Το backbone τους τι λέει;
10mbit; τον πρώτο μήνα μέχρι να μαζέψει 10 χρήστες και να γεμίσει με την μία;

Εδώ άλλες και άλλες εταιρίες δεν τα βγάζουν πέρα με μικρότερες dsl και ξεφύτρωσε αυτή από το πουθενά να δώσει 10mbit;

Κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα  ::

----------


## Vigor

Πρόεδρος της ON o κ. Μανασής, σας λέει τίποτα?  ::

----------


## papashark

> Πρόεδρος της ON o κ. Μανασής, σας λέει τίποτα?


πΟΤΕ μην λες πΟΤΕ !!!


Θυμήθικα τότε την Karakitsos Cleaning, που είχε συμβόλαιο για τις καθαρίστριες του Μεγάρου του πΟΤΕ και ξαφνικά μια μέρα πούλησε με απευθείας ανάθεση το μισό διεθνές bandwidth που είχε ο πΟΤΕ...

Και μάλιστα δεν πρέπει να ήταν μέρα, νύχτα πρέπει να ήταν, γιατί ούτε σφραγίδες δεν είχαν προλάβει να φτιάξουν που έκοψαν τα τιμολόγια για να έχουν μέσα τον νέο σκοπό της εταιρείας (το είχαν συμπληρώσει με στυλό), προσέθεσαν της τηλεπικοιωνιακές υπηρεσίες, μετά τις υπηρεσίες καθαριότητας....

Συζητάμε ότι καθάρισαν...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν τον ξέρω τον κύριο, αλλά εκ πρώτης για αρπαχτή την κόβω την δουλειά.

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι είμαστε στο Ελλάντα....

----------


## CyberAngel

Πάρτε και extra παράπονα vivodi από εμένα...

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27907

----------


## xaotikos

> Δεν τον ξέρω τον κύριο, αλλά εκ πρώτης για αρπαχτή την κόβω την δουλειά.
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι είμαστε στο Ελλάντα....


Σε πλήρη εφαρμογή δείχνουν να βρίσκονται τα σχέδια για τη δημιουργία της On Telecoms. Έτσι, την περασμένη εβδομάδα ανακοινώθηκε ότι η On Network Holdings N.V., εταιρεία με έδρα την Ολλανδία και αντικείμενο την παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών νέας γενιάς στην Ελλάδα και άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, εξαγόρασε κατά 100% την ελληνική εταιρεία On Innovative Infrastructure Α.Ε. με την εμπορική ονομασία Οn Τelecoms, η οποία είναι κάτοχος γενικής αδείας για την παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών και εγκαθιστά ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών.

Κύριοι μέτοχοι της ολλανδικής εταιρείας είναι τo Argo Capital Partners Fund Ltd. (διεθνές επενδυτικό fund), υπό τη διαχείριση της Argo Capital Management, με έδρα το Λονδίνο, που διαθέτει επενδεδυμένα κεφάλαια ύψους 1 δισ. δολαρίων ΗΠΑ, ομάδα ξένων επενδυτών και στελεχών με σημαντική εμπειρία στα ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα στον ευρωπαϊκό χώρο (μεταξύ των οποίων Fastweb στην Ιταλία, Hansanet στη Γερμανία, Βulldog στη Μ.Βρετανία) με επικεφαλής τον Εμμανουήλ Αγγελίδη, καθώς και ομάδα Ελλήνων επενδυτών και στελεχών με εμπειρία και γνώση της ελληνικής αγοράς και της οργάνωσης και λειτουργίας νέων επιχειρήσεων στο χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών.

Παράλληλα, ανακοινώθηκε και το διοικητικό συμβούλιο της εταιρείας, το οποίο αποτελείται από τους: Νίκο Μανασή (πρόεδρος), Εμμανουήλ Αγγελίδη (αντιπρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος), Περικλή Κατσιούλα (αντιπρόεδρος) και τους Ανδρέα Ριαλά, Ruggero Gramatica, Κάρολο Γκίκα και Μάριο Στελλάκη (μέλη).

Όπως επισημαίνεται στη σχετική ανακοίνωση, η Οn Telecoms θα λειτουργήσει ως ένας εναλλακτικός (προς τον ΟΤΕ) φορέας παροχής τηλεπικοινωνιακών ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών, αναπτύσσοντας δικό της δίκτυο οπτικών ινών σε πρώτη φάση στην ευρύτερη περιοχή των Αθηνών, και μισθώνοντας από τον ΟΤΕ τους συνδρομητικούς του βρόχους (Local Loop Unbundling - LLU).

πηγή: myphone. 


Όπως έγραψα και πιο πριν η Ontelecoms έχει ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών από την έναρξη της λειτουργίας της. Συνεργασία (μετοχές αν δεν κάνω λάθος) έχουν οι FastWeb (Italy) και Bulldog (U.K)

Με αυτά τα δεδομένα δεν νομίζω να είναι μούφα, τουλάχιστον όχι περισσότερο από τους ηδη υπάρχοντες κραταιούς providers  ::  Προσωπικά απλά ελπίζω ο ανταγωνισμός με την είσοδο νέας εταιρίας να καλυτερεύσει τις υπηρεσίες των υπολοίπων

----------


## Cha0s

Αν και απλά η αναφορά μερικών ονομάτων δεν μου λέει κάτι, μακάρι να ισχύουν όλα αυτά.


Πραγματικές ταχύτητες στο BB τους θέλω να μάθω (κάτι που δεν αναφέρει καν στο site χωρίς domain και πορτ 8080  ::  )


Χώρια που απότι φαίνεται δεν έχει peering agreement (ΑΙΧ) τουλάχιστον με Forthnet & Acn που τσέκαρα.



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 91.132.4.132       
traceroute to 91.132.4.132 (91.132.4.132), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  62.1.0.193 (62.1.0.193)  2.911 ms  1.920 ms  2.738 ms
 2  fasteth10-noc01.core.internet.gr (62.1.0.1)  1.198 ms  0.614 ms  0.816 ms
 3  core-ath-02POS3-0.forthnet.gr (194.219.253.197)  7.406 ms  5.625 ms  3.351 ms
 4  core-ath-03.forthnet.gr (194.219.227.103)  1.727 ms  2.755 ms  3.312 ms
 5  mil14-forthnet-4-gr.mil.seabone.net (195.22.205.149)  39.185 ms  41.709 ms  40.964 ms
 6  amsix-ams2-racc1.ams.seabone.net (195.22.213.221)  65.083 ms  65.879 ms  70.562 ms
 7  ge4-1-0-1000M.ar1.AMS1.gblx.net (195.69.144.80)  71.560 ms  70.855 ms  70.097 ms
 8  so7-0-0-2488M.ar1.FRA2.gblx.net (67.17.74.154)  82.401 ms  88.928 ms  80.613 ms
 9  64.209.100.46 (64.209.100.46)  134.269 ms  127.536 ms  129.851 ms
10  * * *
11  * * *
```



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 91.132.4.132       
traceroute to 91.132.4.132 (91.132.4.132), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  fe6-0-1.3662cust.acn.gr (213.5.17.129)  0.655 ms  0.519 ms  0.270 ms
 2  fe5-1-0.7513core.acn.gr (213.5.0.131)  1.163 ms  0.655 ms  0.321 ms
 3  s1-0-294.3662cust.customers.acn.gr (213.5.3.165)  0.666 ms  0.375 ms  0.335 ms
 4  pos0-1-cr02-altec.ath.OTEGlobe.net (62.75.3.221)  1.301 ms  2.420 ms  2.460 ms
 5  pos6-0-1-cr02.lon.oteglobe.net (62.75.4.78)  55.751 ms  52.182 ms  53.960 ms
 6  ge-5-0-0.ar3.LON3.gblx.net (206.41.25.113)  51.412 ms  52.384 ms  51.104 ms
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
```

Κοινώς με Ελλάδα τα 10mbit είναι άχρηστα αφού τουλάχιστον από lag είναι χάλια (αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τα traces είναι από datacenters και όχι από DSL).
Από traffic σιγά μην πιάσουμε 10mbit από Ελληνικό ISP (μέσω εξωτερικού).
Μόνο με το ΕΔΕΤ και με καμιά Otenet που έχουν μακράν καλύτερη υποδομή από τους άλλους...

----------


## xaotikos

Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε  ::

----------


## virus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Δεν τον ξέρω τον κύριο, αλλά εκ πρώτης για αρπαχτή την κόβω την δουλειά.
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι είμαστε στο Ελλάντα....
> 
> 
>  ...με εμπειρία και γνώση της ελληνικής αγοράς και της οργάνωσης και λειτουργίας νέων επιχειρήσεων στο χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών.


Με εμπειρία και γνώση στην λαμογιά και στο πως να ταλαιπωρούν και να κοροιδεύουν τον κόσμο.

----------


## tyson

Πέρα από όλα αυτά, εγώ που έχω να επιλέξω ανάμεσα σε 2 πακέτα, μπορείτε να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας;

Και... δεν θέλω να περιμένω! Θα επιλέξω ένα πακέτο να κάνω τη δουλειά μου.

Σε ένα χρόνο, αν δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος το αλλάζω.

Έχουμε και λέμε:

1)Forthnet απεριόριστα τηλέφωνα και ίντερνετ 4 mbps με 40 ευρώ το μήνα

2)Tellas το ίδιο με 47 ευρώ

Ακούω...

----------


## virus

Αν θυμαμαι καλα η διαφημιση λεει:"με ταχυτητα 1 ή 4 mbps".
τα 40 ευρωπουλακια που αναφερονται?στο 1 ή στα 4mbps?  ::

----------


## tyson

> Αν θυμαμαι καλα η διαφημιση λεει:"με ταχυτητα 1 ή 4 mbps".
> τα 40 ευρωπουλακια που αναφερονται?στο 1 ή στα 4mbps?


Αναφέρονται και στα δύο!
Απλά αν στο σπίιτι σου έχουν περάσει οι ιδιόκτητές της γραμμές θα έχεις 4mbps.
Αν δεν έχουν περάσει ακόμα, θα έχεις 1 mbps μέχρι να περάσουν οι γραμμές, οπότε και θα στο αναβαθμίσουν σε 4 mbps.

Εμένα, υποτίθεται πάντα, θα είναι 4 mpbs.

Από άποψη συσκευής που δίνουν ξέρει κανείς ποια είναι καλύτερη;

----------


## commando

καλυτερη συσκευη ειναι to fritz γενικα οτι ειναι γερμανικο ειναι super.
Για αυτες τις εταιρειες το ερωτημα ειναι ρητορικο κανε μια αιτηση και θα μας λες τις περιπετειες σου μεχρι να σκασουμε στα γελια.Αν θες παντως DSL σε μια βδομαδα OTE και 67 ευρω δωρο μεχρι 30/1 αλλα μη παρεις απο αυτους ρουτερ παρε fritz.
Πηγαινε και εσυ με τους φασιστες ...μπορεις...και εγω τοχω κανει για χαρη φιλων που πηραν dsl.

----------


## anticlimatix

> Πέρα από όλα αυτά, εγώ που έχω να επιλέξω ανάμεσα σε 2 πακέτα, μπορείτε να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας;
> 
> Και... δεν θέλω να περιμένω! Θα επιλέξω ένα πακέτο να κάνω τη δουλειά μου.
> 
> Σε ένα χρόνο, αν δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος το αλλάζω.
> 
> Έχουμε και λέμε:
> 
> 1)Forthnet απεριόριστα τηλέφωνα και ίντερνετ 4 mbps με 40 ευρώ το μήνα
> ...


Φίλε μου, αν θες να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου και να μην περιμένεις, βάλε OTEnet, όπως σου πρότεινε και ο commando.
Πάντως ανάμεσα στις δύο, μάλλον θα προτιμούσα Forthnet. Έχω βέβαια ράμματα για τη γούνα τους, αλλά αν διαβάσεις στο adslgr για Tellas, μάλλον είναι πολύ χειρότεροι!

----------


## Cha0s

Προσωπικά πάντως με Forthnet δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.

Δεν ξέρω στις ιδιόκτητες γραμμές τι πολιτική θα έχουν με τους πελάτες, αλλά σε κλασσική dsl μέσω ΟΤΕ, δεν είχα πρόβλημα ποτέ.

----------


## tyson

Μερικοί όμως φαίνεται να μην δίνουν σημασία σε ένα μεγάλο παράγοντα ο οποίος είναι τα χρήματα.

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, πάντως εμένα αυτές οι δύο προσφορές μου φαίνονται απίστευτα καλές. 
Να μιλάς απεριόριστα σε όλη την Ελλάδα και 4 mbps internet...με 40 ευρώ!
Εδώ μόνο στον κωλΟτέ δίνω κάθε δίμηνο τα τριπλάσια!

Τώρα, όσον αφορά την ποιότητα του internet, εμένα αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να μην έχει διακοπές και τέτοια προβλήματα.

Το αν θα κατεβάζει κάποια kb πιο κάτω από ότι θα έπρεπε, δεν με ενδιαφέρει και πολύ.

Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος αν έχεις κάποια προβλήματα τον πρώτο καιρό. Δεν το θέλω και για επαγγελματική χρήση.

Πιστεύω ότι στην πορεία θα στρώσει όπως και να έχει, τι στο καλό.

----------


## Cha0s

Σε αυτή την λογική στηρίζονται όλοι οι ISPs και έχουμε αυτά τα χάλια.

Αν ήξεραν ότι με το παραμικρό θα έχαναν πελάτες για πλάκα να δεις πως θα έστρωναν και οι ταχύτητες και το support και όλα.

Τώρα που λέμε, δεν βαριέσαι κάποτε θα φτιάξει, απλά δεν φτιάχνει  ::

----------


## zod

> ........Έχω βέβαια ράμματα για τη γούνα τους, αλλά αν διαβάσεις στο adslgr για Tellas, μάλλον είναι πολύ χειρότεροι!


*t=0 Ισορροπία*
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι σε ένα forum ειναι εγγεγραμμένοι Χ το πλήθος χρήστες απο τους οποίου Χ/2 ειναι ευχαριστημένοι απο κάποια υπηρεσία και Χ/2 ειναι δυσαρεστήμενοι απο την ίδια υπηρεσία.
*
t=T αστάθεια*
Μετά απο χρόνο t=T την υπηρεσία αυτή την έχουν αγοράσει επιπλέον Y χρήστες απο τους οποίους οι Υ/2 είναι ευχαριστημένοι και οι Υ/2 δυσαρεστήμένοι.

*Θεώρημα της μη αξιπιστίας του ADSLgr.com*
Η πιθανότητα να εγγραφεί ένας χρήστης που ανήκει στο σύνολο των Y/2 ευχαριστημένων χρηστών για να ανακοινώσει τις θετικές του εντυπώσεις είναι πάντοτε μικρότερη απο την πιθανότητα να εγγραφεί ένας δυσαρεστημένος χρήστης για να ανακοινώσει τις αρνητικές εντυπώσεις τους.

*Λήμα*
Το ποσοστό των δυσαρεστημένων χρηστών ενός forum σχετικού με κάποια υπηρεσία θα ειναι παντοτε μεγαλύτερο απο το ποσοστό των ευχαριστημένων χρηστών.

----------


## tyson

> Σε αυτή την λογική στηρίζονται όλοι οι ISPs και έχουμε αυτά τα χάλια.
> 
> Αν ήξεραν ότι με το παραμικρό θα έχαναν πελάτες για πλάκα να δεις πως θα έστρωναν και οι ταχύτητες και το support και όλα.
> 
> Τώρα που λέμε, δεν βαριέσαι κάποτε θα φτιάξει, απλά δεν φτιάχνει


Ξέρεις τι γίνεται όμως; Ακόμα καλά καλά δεν το έχω βάλει.
Κάτσε να το βάλω και θα δούμε.

Η πραγματικότητα είναι κάπου στη μέση από αυτό που εννοείς.
Εντάξει θα δεχτώ (δεν θα πετάξω και από τη χαρά μου...) κάποια ΤΥΧΟΝ προβλήματα στην αρχή *αλλά* 
φυσικά αν περάσει καιρός και δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος,
εννοείται ότι θα κάνω αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει ο ενσυνείδητος καταναλωτής, θα αλλάξω εταιρεία.

Αν είναι χάλια οι υπηρεσίες, εννοείται ότι πολλοί πελάτες θα στραφούν σε άλλες εταιρείες και η tellas και η κάθε tellas θα αναγκαστεί να βελτιωθεί για να κερδίσει κόσμο.

Αν προσπαθεί να επιλέξει ο καθένας αυτό που θέλει με βάση αυτό που λέγεται στα φόρουμ, το λιγότερο θα τρελαθεί μέχρι να αποφασίσει. 
Ο ένας το μακρύ και ο άλλος το κοντό του.

----------


## commando

παλια για να παρουμε ενα μηχανακι αγοραζαμε ενα περιοδικο να δουμε τα συγκριτικα και να αποφασισουμε.
Το φορουμ κανει κατι αναλογο και δε πας κ μεχρι το περιπτερο.
Στοχος του φορουμ δεν θα πω ποιος ειναι δεν το εκφραζω συλληβδην, αλλα του τοπικ ειναι να ενημερωσει και μονο και καμια ευθυνη δεν φερει για τις αποφασεις του καθενος.Ο καθενας εκθετει αποψεις και θα κριθει για την αξιοπιστια του βεβαια.
Υπαρχουν ατομα που γουσταρουν με τα χιλια πχ φορνετ ή που μισουν τον ΟΤΕ οπως εγω.Δεν κρινουμε ομως τους ανθρωπους αλλα μονο τα επιχειρηματα τους σε τεχνικη και μονο βαση.Τα φιλτραρεις και αποφασιζεις.
Το μην αγορασετε που εχω γραψει δεν ειναι αποτρεπτικο,ειναι αντισυνταγματικο και κατα του ανταγωνισμου να υπαρχει shared LLU οποτε και ενισχυεται η μονοπωλιακη δραση του ΟΤΕ. 
Για μενα και 1 δυσαρεστημενος πελατης ειναι πολυ.Αλλα μερικοι μαρκετινιστες δεν το βλεπουν ετσι...
Σημειωση οπου παιρνετε τηλεφωνο και ζητατε επιθετο το δινουν η μηπως δεν το δινουν λογω προσωπικων δεδομενων?Γιατι ετσι μου ειπε ενας Μ@Λ@κς οταν πηρα να βρισω acer
*ΕΠΙΣΗΣ απο εδω http://www.greekmoney.gr/news.asp?id=978*
Lannet: Κατέθεσε μήνυση κατά του άρθρο 232Α του ποινικού κώδικα


Σε συνέχεια της ανακοίνωσης της Εταιρείας για την παράνομη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων της απ τον ΟΤΕ, σύμφωνα με την οποία ο ΟΤΕ θέτοντας εαυτόν υπεράνω του νόμου, αγνόησε και καταπάτησε προσωρινή διαταγή πολιτικού δικαστηρίου της χώρας, υπέρ της Εταιρείας μας, δηλώνουμε τα ακόλουθα: 

Για να προστατεύσουμε την έννομη τάξη και τα συμφέροντα των μετόχων μας, καθώς και των πελατών μας, καταθέσαμε μήνυση κατά το άρθρο 232Α του ποινικού κώδικα, και αναμένουμε την κίνηση αυτόφωρης διαδικασίας, για παραβίαση των από 24.10.2006 και 13.11.2006 προσωρινών διαταγών του Μονομελούς Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών, εναντίον του νομίμου εκπροσώπου του ΟΤΕ κου Παναγιώτη Βουρλούμη, καθώς και κατά όλων των μελών του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου του ΟΤΕ. 

Επισημαίνουμε ότι το Χ.Α. σε συνεννόηση με την Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς, ήδη αποκατέστησε τη διαπραγμάτευση της μετοχής με την άρση της προσωρινής αναστολής της. 

Για την οποιαδήποτε ζημία την οποία υπέστη η Εταιρεία, οι μέτοχοί της και οι πελάτες της, από την παράνομη αυτή ενέργεια του ΟΤΕ, η ΛΑΝ-ΝΕΤ θα προβεί σε κάθε νόμιμη ενέργεια για την αποκατάσταση κάθε θετικής και αποθετικής ζημίας. 

Η Εταιρεία θα ενημερώσει το επενδυτικό κοινό και τους πελάτες της για κάθε εξέλιξη.

----------


## commando

φαινεται να χανει η Lannet εδαφος..
http://www.reporter.gr/default.asp?p...&art_aid=52151

----------


## messinianet

On Telecom (ontelecoms.com)

Νέο φρούτο; Τρώγεται; 

Ποιά η γνώμη σας;

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> On Telecom (ontelecoms.com)
> 
> Νέο φρούτο; Τρώγεται; 
> 
> Ποιά η γνώμη σας;



Νωρίς πιστεύω για να πούμε κάτι. Δεν νομίζω όμως να υπάρχουν τα 10mbps που υπόσχονται. Από που τα βρήκαν? με τι υποδομή? Πως τα μοιράζουν έτσι ρε παιδιά?

----------


## priestjim

Τα MBit που μοιράζουν εγγυώνται τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα που θα πιάσεις όχι την ελάχιστη ή την κανονική...[sic]

----------


## xaotikos

> Τα MBit που μοιράζουν εγγυώνται τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα που θα πιάσεις όχι την ελάχιστη ή την κανονική...[sic]


Ποιος ISP σου εγγυάται κάτι?  ::

----------


## commando

καντε υπομονη και ο ουρανος θα λαμψει πιο ζωτανος!!
Υπάρχει δυνατότητα πρόσβασης ADSL (μέσω ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ) στην περιοχή σας.
Φορνετ 2 play..... 



```
Αναμενόμενη κάλυψη μέσω ιδιόκτητου δικτύου Forthnet: 01/03/2007

Αρ. τηλεφώνου: 210 995χχχχχ  Είδος σύνδεσης: ISDN 
Κέντρο: ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗ (ILIO) 

Επωφεληθείτε σήμερα από τις απίθανες προσφορές στις υπηρεσίες Broadband της Forthnet και κερδίστε ταχύτητα, δωρεάν μήνες συνδρομής και ασυναγώνιστες τιμές. 

Επιλέξτε τώρα συνδρομή forthnet2play και συνδεθείτε άμεσα χωρίς κόπο και καθυστερήσεις. 
 
Tελευταία ενημέρωση:29/01/2007
```

----------


## papashark

H forthnet έχει scriptάκι, και κάθε 15 μέρες μεταθέτει όλες τις ημερομηνίες 15 μέρες μετά  ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Εμένα πάντως μου βγάζει ότι έχει διαθεσιμότητα και μάλιστα 15μέρες πριν την ημερομηνία που έλεγε παλιότερα ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Εγώ που έστειλα mail στην forthnet αν θα μπορέσω να μπω στο δίκτυό της ενώ έχω ήδη προπληρώσει adsl-in-a-box;
Με γειώσαν κανονικότατα!

----------


## JollyRoger

κομμαντάρα αφεντικό... ως πότε το κόβεις τελικα?  ::   ::   :: 




> Μήν αγοράσετε Shared-LLU DSL πρίν τον Mάρτη!!!



γιατί δεν το κάνεις _"Μην αγοράσετε dsl ποτε!!"_?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tyson

> κομμαντάρα αφεντικό... ως πότε το κόβεις τελικα?   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...


Σωστός ο παίχτης!!!
Τι θα γίνει ρε commando, πότε θα επτιρέψεις να κάνει αγορά ο κόσμος;;;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Αλλαχτηκε ο τιτλος του thread σε Φλεβαρη και βλεπουμε....
> 
> 
> Αυτό που έκανες είναι απίστευτη Καγκουριά....
> 
> Τέλη Γενάρη θα ξαναλλάξεις τον τίτλο και θα τον κάνεις Πάσχα, μετά καλοκαίρι, Σεπτέμβρη, Χριστούγεννα, ευτιχισμένο το 2008.......
> 
> ...


Αυτά είχα γράψει ακριβώς ένα μήνα πριν....

Τώρα άλλαξε τον τίτλο σε Μάρτη, όπως η forthnet αλλάζει κάθε 15 μέρες.

Και η καγκουριά συνεχίζετε...



Ο τρισμέγιστε τρισισχυρε τρισοφέ εξοχότατε commando, οι ταπεινοί σου υπήκοοι σε θερμοπαρακαλούν, άσε μας να αγοράσουμε dsl........

----------


## papashark

> ΟΤΕ- Εναλλακτικοί: Εξελίξεις για συνεγκατάσταση
> 
> Τη βελτιωμένη πρόταση του ΟΤΕ για το σχέδιο σύμβασης για τη φυσική συνεγκατάσταση εξετάζουν οι εναλλακτικοί τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι. 
> 
> Το νέο συμφωνητικό έφτασε στα γραφεία των παρόχων πριν από τρεις ημέρες και σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες αρκετές εταιρείες είναι έτοιμες να το υπογράψουν. Μεταξύ αυτών περιλαμβάνονται οι On Telecoms, Tellas, FORTHnet, HOL και Vivodi. 
> 
> Όπως τονίζεται από τα στελέχη των ιδιωτικών τηλεπικοινωνιακών εταιρειών η απελευθέρωση του τοπικού βρόγχου αποτελεί τον κύριο μοχλό ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα. Επίσης αποτελεί βασική προϋπόθεση ώστε να τονωθεί η επιχειρηματική τους δραστηριότητα και να αποκτήσει σάρκα και οστά η λεγόμενη απελευθέρωση των τηλεπικοινωνιών. 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα στελέχη του χώρου η προηγούμενη σύμβαση είχε σημαντικά προβλήματα. Συγκεκριμένα έθετε* περιορισμούς στις γραμμές που θα κατασκευάζονταν από τις ιδιωτικές εταιρείες, έθετε ποσοστιαίο καπέλο στο όριο των γραμμών που θα έπαιρναν οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι*. Επίσης υπήρχαν *διαφωνίες σχετικά με την ποινική ρήτρα του ΟΤΕ σε περίπτωση που καθυστερεί την παράδοση* των τηλεπικοινωνιακών κέντρων προς τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους. 
> ...


Πηγή : Euro2day



Είστε σύγουροι ότι καλά κάνετε και βρίζετε την Tellas που αργεί να παραδώσει ?

----------


## anticlimatix

> Εκτίμηση όλων πάντως είναι ότι η εισαγωγή του νέου RUO, το οποίο σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες αναμένεται το Φεβρουάριο, θα εξομάλυνε την κατάσταση στην αγορά καθώς θα προέβλεπε ξεκάθαρα τις κανονιστικές υποχρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ και θα επέτρεπε στις εταιρείες που παρουσιάζουν αυξημένη ζήτηση για LLU από τους πελάτες τους, αλλά και διαθέτουν χρήματα για επενδύσεις, να μπορέσουν να υλοποιήσουν τα πλάνα τους.


Άρα δίκιο έχει ο commandο όταν λέει καλύτερα DSL τον Μάρτιο λίγο πολύ, ε;
Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι, βάζεις μια προσωρινή DSL με καμια 3μηνη σύμβαση, κι όταν σταθεροποιηθούν τα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών, μετά από κανα 6μηνο λειτουργείας, δηλαδή, τότε κάνεις και την επιλογή σου.
Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι πιστεύω...

----------


## papashark

Με την λογική του commando απλά δεν θα αγοράσεις dsl ΠΟΤΕ !

Τον Μάρτη θα υπάρχουν άλλα προβληματα, μεγαλύτερα ή μικρότερα. Το ίδιο και τον Απρίλη, και τον Μάιο, και μετά από 6 μήνες, και σε ένα χρόνο...

Ασε που όπου να 'ναι θα βγάλει και ο πΟΤΕ 4Mbit γραμμές για να ανταπεξέλθει στον ανταγωνισμό, και θα ρίξει και άλλο τις τιμές του.

Είναι όπως παλιά στους Η/Υ που σου λέγανε πριν 15 χρόνια "μην πάρεις τώρα, θα πέσουν οι τιμές" και οι τιμές δεν σταματάνε να πέφτουν μέχρι και σήμερα...

Ετσι θα γίνουν και οι adsl, πάντα θα πέφτουν οι τιμές και θα ανεβαίνουν οι ταχύτητες και οι υπηρεσίες, εσύ έχεις να επιλέξεις αν θα ικανοποιήσεις την ανάγκη σου σήμερα, ή αύριο ή θα περιμένεις για πάντα....

----------


## priestjim

Εγώ πάλι ψώνισα ένα 5μηνο DSL cube / SLLU (που ακόμα να το συνδέσουν) γιατί Αύγουστο πάω φαντάρος...Double/triple play θα ψωνίσω με τη ροζαλία (σε κανένα χρόνο δηλαδή που ελπίζω να έχουν στρώσει τα πράγματα).  ::  Γενικά παίδες όποιος φεύγει για να υπηρετήσει τη μαμά πατρίδα καλό είναι να μην κυνηγήσει τα double/triple play των παρόχων από τώρα γιατί θα σπάσουν τα νεύρα του και θα είναι και χαμηλό το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών...

----------


## anticlimatix

Για shared-llu δεν συμφωνώ με την άποψη να το καθυστερείς με βάση οικονομικών κριτηρίων. Είναι όπως τα λες. Οι τιμές θα πέφτουν και θα πέφτουν κτλ κτλ κτλ.
Με το σκεπτικό του να βγάλουν περισσότεροι πάροχοι και να παρέχουν καλύτερη υποστήριξη (τηλεφωνική, υπηρεσίες, χρόνος ενεργοποίησης) τότε λίγο υπομονή και ένα κλασσικό 3/6μηνο πακετάκι σε ΑΡΥΣ δεν πειράζει και πολύ.
Για full-llu από εναλλακτικούς με double-triple play και δε συμμαζεύεται, τότε καλύτερα να κάνουμε ακόμα πολύ υπομονή. Το πεδίο είναι πολύ θωλό ακόμα για να φύγουμε από τον ΟΤΕ και να πάμε στο άγνωστο.

----------


## tripkaos

αν ειναι να μην φυγουμε απο τον οτε για να παμε στο αγνωστο τοτε και οι επιστημονες θα λεγανε γιατι να φυγουμε απο την γη να παμε στο αγνωστο?και ομως προσπαθουνε να το κανουνε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Με την λογική του commando απλά δεν θα αγοράσεις dsl ΠΟΤΕ !
> 
> Τον Μάρτη θα υπάρχουν άλλα προβληματα, μεγαλύτερα ή μικρότερα. Το ίδιο και τον Απρίλη, και τον Μάιο, και μετά από 6 μήνες, και σε ένα χρόνο...
> 
> Ασε που όπου να 'ναι θα βγάλει και ο πΟΤΕ 4Mbit γραμμές για να ανταπεξέλθει στον ανταγωνισμό, και θα ρίξει και άλλο τις τιμές του.
> 
> Είναι όπως παλιά στους Η/Υ που σου λέγανε πριν 15 χρόνια "μην πάρεις τώρα, θα πέσουν οι τιμές" και οι τιμές δεν σταματάνε να πέφτουν μέχρι και σήμερα...
> 
> Ετσι θα γίνουν και οι adsl, πάντα θα πέφτουν οι τιμές και θα ανεβαίνουν οι ταχύτητες και οι υπηρεσίες, εσύ έχεις να επιλέξεις αν θα ικανοποιήσεις την ανάγκη σου σήμερα, ή αύριο ή θα περιμένεις για πάντα....


Ευτυχως που ειπε καποιος οτι η Φορνετ τα αλλαξε και απο 15 λεει τωρα 1η Μαρτη ετσι να μη μου την λεει συνεχεια μονο εμενα που αλλαζω ημερομηνιες.
Οι ημερομηνιες ειναι ασταθμητο οπως οι εξεταστικες στα πανεπιστημια ενα πραγμα.Οταν υπαρξει και ο τελευταιος παικτης δηλαδη η Φορνετ να δινει μεχρι την περιοχη μου εστω αφου σε εμενα ανηκει το ποστ τοτε θα ληξει και θα αλλαχτει το thread με τις τρεχουσες τοτε τιμες για πακετο ΟΛΑ σε 1 πλην βιντεο.Ευχαριστω.Ισχυει και αυτο που ειπε ο anticlimatix.Papashark τα λεμε 1η Μαρτη ετσι κι αλλιως δεν προσφερεις infos στο thread πλην flames.

----------


## JollyRoger

Κάτι δε λές καλα ρε boss...

αυτοί που γράψανε πριν 1-2 μήνες γράψανε στο "μην αγοράσετε μέχρι το Ιανουάριο" αν θυμάμαι καλα....

----------


## commando

> Κάτι δε λές καλα ρε boss...
> αυτοί που γράψανε πριν 1-2 μήνες γράψανε στο "μην αγοράσετε μέχρι το Ιανουάριο" αν θυμάμαι καλα....


το ξαναγραψα δεν θυμασαι μαλλον μεχρι Γεναρη εγραφα μην αγορασετε dsl γενικα πριν τον Γεναρη ωστε να εκμεταλλευτουν τις γιορτινες προσφορες που τραβηξαν μερικες μεχρι τελη Γεναρη.Μετα αλλαξα το τιτλο σε οχι πια shared llu (ουτε φερεσυχνα ουτε τιποτα).Μεχρι Μαρτη που θα εχει σκαψει λοιπον η Φορθνετ και θα ειναι υγιης ανταγωνισμος Αττικες-ΟΤΕ-Φορνετ-Βιβοδι-Τελας

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Με την λογική του commando απλά δεν θα αγοράσεις dsl ΠΟΤΕ !
> 
> Τον Μάρτη θα υπάρχουν άλλα προβληματα, μεγαλύτερα ή μικρότερα. Το ίδιο και τον Απρίλη, και τον Μάιο, και μετά από 6 μήνες, και σε ένα χρόνο...
> 
> Ασε που όπου να 'ναι θα βγάλει και ο πΟΤΕ 4Mbit γραμμές για να ανταπεξέλθει στον ανταγωνισμό, και θα ρίξει και άλλο τις τιμές του.
> 
> Είναι όπως παλιά στους Η/Υ που σου λέγανε πριν 15 χρόνια "μην πάρεις τώρα, θα πέσουν οι τιμές" και οι τιμές δεν σταματάνε να πέφτουν μέχρι και σήμερα...
> ...


Να πρόσεχες και τι διάβαζες... Εγώ σου είπα ότι η forthnet αλλάζει ημερομηνίες κάθε 15....

Το φοβερό επιχείρημα για την εξεταστική με ξέρανε, επειδή δηλαδή έχουν γίνει μπουρδέλ@ τα πανεπιστήμεια, πρέπει να το εκλάβεις ως παράδειγμα προς μίμηση ?  ::  

Αλλά για πες μας φοβερέ αναλυτή της αγοράς που μας δίνεις συμβουλές πότε να μην αγοράσουμε, εσύ τι προσφέρεις σε αυτό το τόπικ που του αλλάζεις κάθε τρεις και λίγο τίτλο ? (πέραν της αλλαγής του τίτλου φυσικά  ::  )

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## commando

> Εγώ απάντηση δεν πήρα ακόμα Mr. Commando... 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3 ... %E9#358430


εσυ εισαι λινουξας βρε  ::   ::   ::  repositories awmn και ξερο ψωμι!!!!
@papashark εκτος απο την ευρυζωνικοτητα κ τα πανεπιστημια βρες αλλα 2 που δεν ειναι τελικα μπ@ρδελο στην Ελλαδα,τεστ για το σπιτι ελα δεν θελει κ πολυ αναλυση ευκολο ειναι.

----------


## papashark

Δεν μπορώ τώρα, άνοιξε το τριώδιο και έκανε πρόταση μομφής ο Γιωργάκης στον Κωστάκη (αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει να κάνει με το καρναβάλει ή σιγά μην του κάνει τα τρια δύο - τριόδυο)  ::

----------


## zod

Μιας και δέχτηκα παράπονα ότι δεν φροντίζω αρκετά για flames...Χαριτωμένη αλλα το λιγότερο γραφική η αλλαγή του Φλέβάρη σε Μάρτη. Εμπλέκεται με κάποιο τρόπο σε αυτή την περιοδική αλλαγή η μπότα του εχθρού ή είναι απλά εσωτερικό το πρόβλημα;

Παρεπιπτόντως τον Μάρτιο θα δίνει στο Ν. Ηρακλειο 10MBps η On Telecoms. Τι γνώμη εχεις επι του θέματος;

----------


## sotirisk

ontelecoms 10mbit?
με 2gbps με έξω?
Γκολ από τα αποδυτήρια?  :: 

Γενικά πάντως αν περιμένουμε να αναβαθμίσουν οι ISP τη σύνδεση με έξω, καλύτερα να το μετονομάσουμε σε "ΜΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΤΕ shared-llu (ούτε full) ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ 2008"

----------


## jamesbond

σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση για forthnet 2play τι λέτε?? μιας και έφαγα μπάμια απο την τελλάς.

----------


## papashark

> ontelecoms 10mbit?
> με 2gbps με έξω?
> Γκολ από τα αποδυτήρια? 
> 
> Γενικά πάντως αν περιμένουμε να αναβαθμίσουν οι ISP τη σύνδεση με έξω, καλύτερα να το μετονομάσουμε σε "ΜΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΤΕ shared-llu (ούτε full) ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ 2008"


ontelecom ?

Ναι αρκεί να μην συνδέσεις ποτέ συσκευή τηλεφώνου....

Με 30 δραχμές (0.09€) ανά τηλεφώνημα όσο κι αν μιλήσεις δεν λέει καθόλου....

----------


## commando

> Μιας και δέχτηκα παράπονα ότι δεν φροντίζω αρκετά για flames...Χαριτωμένη αλλα το λιγότερο γραφική η αλλαγή του Φλέβάρη σε Μάρτη. Εμπλέκεται με κάποιο τρόπο σε αυτή την περιοδική αλλαγή η μπότα του εχθρού ή είναι απλά εσωτερικό το πρόβλημα;
> 
> Παρεπιπτόντως τον Μάρτιο θα δίνει στο Ν. Ηρακλειο 10MBps η On Telecoms. Τι γνώμη εχεις επι του θέματος;


Δεν εχω γνωμη παρα για ο,τι εχω δοκιμασει και δεν υπαρχει περιοδικο να κανει και benchmarks ελληνες ISP's.Ενας κανονας που εχω χρονια εφαρμοσει ειναι να πηγαινω Πλαισιο καθε Σαββατο και να βλεπω τι προωθουν σε γενικες γραμμες φερνουν ποσοτητες οι marketinistes τους αυτα που πουλανε περισσοτερο και δεν τους δημιουργουν προβλημα.Χτες ειδα λοιπον οτι προωθουν πολυ 2play μα παρα πολυ,οποτε δες και συ.Πρεπει να φας μονο σου τα μουτρα σου αλλιως δεν θα μαθεις....

----------


## anticlimatix

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> ontelecoms 10mbit?
> με 2gbps με έξω?
> Γκολ από τα αποδυτήρια? 
> 
> Γενικά πάντως αν περιμένουμε να αναβαθμίσουν οι ISP τη σύνδεση με έξω, καλύτερα να το μετονομάσουμε σε "ΜΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΤΕ shared-llu (ούτε full) ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ 2008"
> 
> 
> ...


Γιατί το λές; Εγώ τόσο καιρό (εδώ και τρια χρόνια δηλαδή!!) με την Teledome που έχω το ίδιο πακέτο, έχω μειώσει τους λογαριασμούς στα 10ευρώ από τα 50-100. Αντί για 15ευρώ σε Altec και Forthnet για απεριόριστα, πληρώνεις με το τηλεφώνημα και σου βγαίνουν και λιγότερα λεφτά.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> ...


ειναι υποκειμενικο λιγο αυτο που λες συμφερει εσενα ισως ,αν ησουν σε ενα αλλο σπιτι με πολυτεκνους πχ που 10 ατομα παιρνουν καθε τρεις και λιγο 10 αλλα ατομα δε συμφερει ουτε και για εταιρειες-μαγαζια.
Προγραμματα υπηρχαν και θα υπαρχουν το απεριοριστο ειναι ομως πιο πολυ θεμα μας εδω.

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ναι αρκεί να μην συνδέσεις ποτέ συσκευή τηλεφώνου....
> 
> Με 30 δραχμές (0.09€) ανά τηλεφώνημα όσο κι αν μιλήσεις δεν λέει καθόλου....
> 
> 
> Γιατί το λές; Εγώ τόσο καιρό (εδώ και τρια χρόνια δηλαδή!!) με την Teledome που έχω το ίδιο πακέτο, έχω μειώσει τους λογαριασμούς στα 10ευρώ από τα 50-100. Αντί για 15ευρώ σε Altec και Forthnet για απεριόριστα, πληρώνεις με το τηλεφώνημα και σου βγαίνουν και λιγότερα λεφτά.


Mε την χρέωση 0,09 /λεπτό για να ειναι συγκρισιμο με τα διαφορα πακέτα απεριορίστων πχ icall με 14 ευρώ το μήνα σημαίνει 5 τηλεφωνήματα την ημέρα... Εμείς είμαστε 2 σπίτι και κάνουμε πάνω απο 20 ημερησίως... 

Επίσης όλα καλά με την ontelecoms (αν και δεν έχω ακούσει κανένα να έχει πάρει ακόμα...) αλλά δεν δίνει τίποτα άλλο εκτός απο τα 3 πακέτα που έχει... Πήρα να δω αν υπάρχει οικιακό με static IP και μου είπαν πάρε το Office... Τους είπα ότι το office έχει static αλλά είναι σημαντικά ακριβότερο, έχει χρεωση ελάχιστα φτηνότερη απο τον ΟΤΕ στα τηλεφωνα και ΔΕΝ έχει video... Μου απάντησαν ότι αυτά μονο τα πακέτα έχουν... Οπότε δεν έχω καμία λογική ελπίδα για static...

@rg!

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Οπότε δεν έχω καμία λογική ελπίδα για static...



Δεν ξέρω τις απαιτήσεις σου, αλλά, δεν βολεύει αν κάνεις χρήση κάποιου dyndns ή no-ip?

----------


## dsfak

*ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2,5 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΣΙΜΟΥ ΝΕΥΡΩΝ 
ΕΧΩ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ Κ#@@[email protected]#$ ΤΕΛΛΑΣ !!!*

Το καλό είναι ότι δουλεύει καλά και χτυπάει 3,5 Μbit σταθερά με upload γύρω στα 500.  ::   ::   ::  Όσο ακριβώς συντονίζει και το μοντεμ. 
Βέβαια το τηλέφωνο μια δουλεύει και μια δεν δουλεύει αλλά το "φτιάχνουνε" όπως μου είπανε...  ::   ::   :: 

Τι να πεις.... στην Ελλάδα βρισκόμαστε....  ::

----------


## commando

> *ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2,5 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΣΙΜΟΥ ΝΕΥΡΩΝ 
> ΕΧΩ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ Κ#@@[email protected]#$ ΤΕΛΛΑΣ !!!*
> 
> Το καλό είναι ότι δουλεύει καλά και χτυπάει 3,5 Μbit σταθερά με upload γύρω στα 500.    Όσο ακριβώς συντονίζει και το μοντεμ. 
> Βέβαια το τηλέφωνο μια δουλεύει και μια δεν δουλεύει αλλά το "φτιάχνουνε" όπως μου είπανε...   
> 
> Τι να πεις.... στην Ελλάδα βρισκόμαστε....


ελα ρε dsfak ηρωα!!!Ηρθε το τελος!Ωραια να τελειωνει και το τοπικ...για δημοσιευσε κανα speedtest.net ετσι να γουσταρουμε!

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> *ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2,5 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΣΙΜΟΥ ΝΕΥΡΩΝ 
> ΕΧΩ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ Κ#@@[email protected]#$ ΤΕΛΛΑΣ !!!*
> 
> Το καλό είναι ότι δουλεύει καλά και χτυπάει 3,5 Μbit σταθερά με upload γύρω στα 500.    Όσο ακριβώς συντονίζει και το μοντεμ. 
> Βέβαια το τηλέφωνο μια δουλεύει και μια δεν δουλεύει αλλά το "φτιάχνουνε" όπως μου είπανε...   
> 
> Τι να πεις.... στην Ελλάδα βρισκόμαστε.... 
> ...



 ::   ::  
Έχω και εγώ εδώ και κάμποσες μέρες αν και έκανα αίτηση απο τους πρώτους (7 μέρες μετά την ανακοίνωση).
Τα ίδια απο πλευράς ταχύτητας αλλά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο.

Τεσπα...ακούστε και το ωραίο..


Ο "οτετζής" που ήρθε απο την Tellas ήταν της space hellas , ciscάς και το συμβόλαιο μεταξύ tellas/space έκλεισε στις αρχές Ιανουαρίου (12-13). Μέχρι τότε ζήτημα αν είχαν 2-3 τεχνικούς  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Η οργάνωση δε είναι για πλάκα...για να σου έρθει ο τεχνικός πρέπει να σου πέσει το lotto. Καμμία σειρά αναμονής...απλά lotto 
Ήταν ενεργοποιημένη η γραμμή μου απο τις 6/1 και ήρθε 20/1 νομίζω. !!!

----------


## smarag

Ωραιά πράγματα...

----------


## commando

> Ωραιά πράγματα...


συμφωνω απο space hellas σε ιδιωτη....λες οταν βαλεις Hol να σου ερχονται απο Ιntracom???

----------


## sotirisk

Και ναι, we have a winner:
http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=575

20mbps με 35 ευρώ το μήνα?
where is the catch?

----------


## xaotikos

> Και ναι, we have a winner:
> http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=575
> 
> 20mbps με 35 ευρώ το μήνα?
> where is the catch?


H παγίδα κατ'εμέ είναι ότι με ελάχιστο bandwidth προς το εξωτερικό και ελλειπής υποστήριξη πελατών + την κακή ποιότητα του χαλκού, δύσκολα θα δεις αυτά που προσφέρει. Παίζουν μου φαίνεται το παιχνίδι τον ανακοινώσεων: Δίνω μέχρι *ΤΟΣΑ* (χωρίς minimum) και όποιος ψαρώσει. Μακάρι να είμαι λάθος.

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> Και ναι, we have a winner:
> http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=575
> 
> 20mbps με 35 ευρώ το μήνα?
> where is the catch?
> 
> 
> H παγίδα κατ'εμέ είναι ότι με ελάχιστο bandwidth προς το εξωτερικό και ελλειπής υποστήριξη πελατών + την κακή ποιότητα του χαλκού, δύσκολα θα δεις αυτά που προσφέρει. Παίζουν μου φαίνεται το παιχνίδι τον ανακοινώσεων: Δίνω μέχρι *ΤΟΣΑ* (χωρίς minimum) και όποιος ψαρώσει. Μακάρι να είμαι λάθος.


Δεν κάνεις λάθος.....

προσωπικά εάν βγει κάποιος και πει (ενυπογράφως) ότι πουλάει συνδέσεις 100mbps/1mbps ΑΛΛΑ δίνει εγγύηση για 4000kbps/512kbps...εγώ θα γίνω πελάτης του τρέχοντας...

----------


## lsalpeas

> Και ναι, we have a winner:
> http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=575
> 
> 20mbps με 35 ευρώ το μήνα?
> where is the catch?


το 35€ ειναι προσωρινο. Κανονική τιμή 65€

Εμαθα οτι μεσα σε 2 μηνες θα ενεργοποιηση η vivo 8 νεους κομβους σε ολοι την αττικη για την πληρη καλυψη τις

----------


## sokratisg

> 20mbps με 35 ευρώ το μήνα?


Να δω που θα το βρει ΤΟΣΟ bandwidth με εξωτερικό για να δώσει! 
Γιατί εάν πρόκειται πάλι περί συνδέσεων στο AIX τότε.... πιάσε το αυγό και κούρευτο!  ::   ::

----------


## argi

Έχει δει κανείς κάποια περιοχή που να είναι διαθέσιμο το triple play της vivodi???

@rg!

----------


## priestjim

Εκλιπαρώ την επιείκια σας που είμαι άσχετος αλλά...το triple play σημαίνει παίζω και τα τρία;  ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Εκλιπαρώ την επιείκια σας που είμαι άσχετος αλλά...το triple play σημαίνει παίζω και τα τρία;


δεν υπαρχει triple play στην Ελλαδα μονο οταν πανε πανω απο 6MBIT οι συνδεσεις.Τωρα παιξε τα δυο μονο και το αλλο αστο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xrg

> Εκλιπαρώ την επιείκια σας που είμαι άσχετος αλλά...το triple play σημαίνει παίζω και τα τρία;


+++++ priestjim

Τελικά, το 3play το είχαν οι Έλληνες ISP's πρώτοι απ' όλο τον κόσμο!

Από την πρώτη μέρα, και μέχρι σήμερα, αμα ζητήσεις οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία από ISP, θα πάρεις καί τα 3 (τους..).

----------


## pathfinder

> +++++ priestjim
> 
> Τελικά, το 3play το είχαν οι Έλληνες ISP's πρώτοι απ' όλο τον κόσμο!
> 
> Από την πρώτη μέρα, και μέχρι σήμερα, αμα ζητήσεις οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία από ISP, θα πάρεις καί τα 3 (τους..).



+++++  ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tolisven

Εχει βαλει κανεις το forthnet2play να πει εντυπωσεις? Γιατι σκεφτομαι να βαλω απο βδομαδα μιας κ με καλυπτει το ιδιοκτητο της forthnet στα 4mbit!
Τωρα κατα ποσο θα ειναι 4mbit ενας θεος ξερει  ::

----------


## lakis

Η ONTELECOMS ΔΗΛΩΝΕΙ 9ΜΒ.!!!!! (TRIPLE PLAY?)
Παρακαλείται ο Commando να σχολιάσει. Ο χρόνος μετράει από τώρα.............

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## The Undertaker

η on λέει για 10 Mbps σε peak.μίλαγα σήμερα.ουσιαστικά καταργείς τα πάντα και περνάς μέσω server.οι τύποι μοιράσαν 10 Mbps σε streaming tv, asterisk (like) και www.τηλέφωνο και tv από streaming servers που υποτίθεται τροφοδοτούνται με ΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΝΕΣ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ.static ip δεν υπάρχει ούτε για δείγμα (κλασσικό overbooking) ενώ η κοπελίτσα (που φαινόταν ότι διάβαζε κατάλογο) μου υποσχέθηκε ότι κάτω από 6Mbps δεν πέφτει το νετ.κλασσικά 12άμηνη δέσμευση με το pirelli p10 modem router(μεταξύ μας το μοναδικό pirelli που ξέρω είναι το λάστιχο) το οποίο δεν αλλάζει καθώς "κατεβάζει" settings από server (μούφα).
εγώ παίζω πάντως HOL ή ON. 2x4 στην HOL με 41 το μήνα και τους 2 μήνες δώρο ή 10Mbps στην ON με 35 κάθε μήνα...
βέβαια στην On έχουμε πάγιο 0,09 Ε κάθε κλήση απεριόριστης διάρκειας και 12μηνο δέσμευση ενώ στην HOL πάλι 12μήνες με χρέωση...

α!!στην ON ζητήστε τεχνικό τμήμα.ξέρουν πιο λίγο από τους ΑΡΧΙ (@@@) τεχνικούς αλλά σίγουρα περισσότερα από την ξανθιά στο τηλέφωνο....

νέο ηράκλειο ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζεται από κανένα και δεν υπάρχει static ενώ στην ON είπαν τέλη του μήνα ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ(ναι καλά...)

----------


## commando

> η on λέει για 10 Mbps σε peak.μίλαγα σήμερα.ουσιαστικά καταργείς τα πάντα και περνάς μέσω server.οι τύποι μοιράσαν 10 Mbps σε streaming tv, asterisk (like) και www.τηλέφωνο και tv από streaming servers που υποτίθεται τροφοδοτούνται με ΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΝΕΣ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ.static ip δεν υπάρχει ούτε για δείγμα (κλασσικό overbooking) ενώ η κοπελίτσα (που φαινόταν ότι διάβαζε κατάλογο) μου υποσχέθηκε ότι κάτω από 6Mbps δεν πέφτει το νετ.κλασσικά 12άμηνη δέσμευση με το pirelli p10 modem router(μεταξύ μας το μοναδικό pirelli που ξέρω είναι το λάστιχο) το οποίο δεν αλλάζει καθώς "κατεβάζει" settings από server (μούφα).
> εγώ παίζω πάντως HOL ή ON. 2x4 στην HOL με 41 το μήνα και τους 2 μήνες δώρο ή 10Mbps στην ON με 35 κάθε μήνα...
> βέβαια στην On έχουμε πάγιο 0,09 Ε κάθε κλήση απεριόριστης διάρκειας και 12μηνο δέσμευση ενώ στην HOL πάλι 12μήνες με χρέωση...
> 
> α!!στην ON ζητήστε τεχνικό τμήμα.ξέρουν πιο λίγο από τους ΑΡΧΙ (@@@) τεχνικούς αλλά σίγουρα περισσότερα από την ξανθιά στο τηλέφωνο....
> 
> νέο ηράκλειο ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζεται από κανένα και δεν υπάρχει static ενώ στην ON είπαν τέλη του μήνα ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ(ναι καλά...)


  ::  



Πως ηξερες οτι ηταν ξανθια στο τηλεφωνο εγω δεν το εχω καταφερει ακομα αυτο.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ririco

Απο γνωστο site διαβασα τα εξης:




> "Μας είναι γνωστό το θέμα που απασχολεί πολλούς μελλοντικούς
> συνδρομητές. Οι συζητήσεις που γίνονται στα διάφορα forums δεν
> ανταποκρίνονται στη πραγματικότητα, και όπως και εσείς βλέπετε είναι απλά
> υποθέσεις. Το δίκτυο της On Telecoms S.A. θα δίνει διαφορετικές δυναμικές
> και πραγματικές IP στους συνδρομητές της. Όλες οι εφαρμογές που επιθυμείτε
> να χρησιμοποιήσετε, on line gaming, p2p, θα λειτουργούν χωρίς αμφιβολία. 
> Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να επισκεφτείτε το website:
> http://www.ontelecoms.com ή να καλέσετε στο Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών στο
> 801-11-13801.
> ...

----------


## The Undertaker

μου το είπε η ίδια..  ::  
αφού την είχα ταράξει στις ερωτήσεις και με έβαζε αναμονή...

----------


## xrg

έτσι λοιπόν λέμε:

ΖΗΤΕΙΤΑΙ ξανθιά που να ξέρει από 3ple play  ::   ::

----------


## lakis

5.57-2.23=3h & 34min.!!!!!!

Απαράδεκτο.!!!!

Παρακάλω να μειωθεί ο χρόνος ανάδρασης.
Είναι απαράδεκτα υψηλός.

----------


## lakis

Εγώ δε καταλαβαίνει?
-Πότε θα πάρει internet σπίτι μου?
-Τον Αύγουστο καλά είναι?
-Μήπως να ρωτήσω την ξανθιά?

----------


## commando

οκ αυριο θα παρω και εγω την ξανθια για κουβεντουλα και ο,τι προκυψει θα σας ενημερωσω σχετικα ...εκτος και δε δουλευει αυτη αυριο.....

----------


## mbjp

> με το pirelli p10 modem router(μεταξύ μας το μοναδικό pirelli που ξέρω είναι το λάστιχο)


και που να δεις το Pirelli κινητο-voip-σταθερο που δοκιμαζει αλλος provider για το 4in1  ::  




> το οποίο δεν αλλάζει καθώς "κατεβάζει" settings από server (μούφα).


ισχυει, κατι παρομοιο κανει και η vivodi με τα vood, περνει τις ρυθμισεις απο το dslam μολις (οταν...ΑΝ  ::  ) συγχρονισει..

----------


## commando

[quote=mbjp]


> με το pirelli p10 modem router(μεταξύ μας το μοναδικό pirelli που ξέρω είναι το λάστιχο)


και που να δεις το Pirelli κινητο-voip-σταθερο που δοκιμαζει αλλος provider για το 4in1  ::  

[quote="the undertaker":8830c]
το οποίο δεν αλλάζει καθώς "κατεβάζει" settings από server (μούφα).[/quote]

ισχυει, κατι παρομοιο κανει και η vivodi με τα vood, περνει τις ρυθμισεις απο το dslam μολις (οταν...ΑΝ  ::  ) συγχρονισει..[/quote:8830c]
[url="http://www.myphonecall.fr/voip/iptelephones/pirelli/pirelli_discus_dualphone_dp_l10.aspx"]http://www.myphonecall.fr/voip/ipteleph ... p_l10.aspx[/url]

----------


## panoz

> http://www.myphonecall.fr/voip/iptelephones/pirelli/pirelli_discus_dualphone_dp_l10.aspx


Το θέλω!!!! ΤΩΡΑ!!!!

----------


## The Undertaker

λεπτομέρεια: η ΟΝ θέλει (μήνες)x πάγιο για διακοπή συμβολαίου ενώ η vivodi (20Mbps max) 60Ε +ΦΠΑ.τέλος η vivodi εγγυάται 2Μb χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα ενώ η ΟΝ 6Μb

----------


## sotiris

Όταν λες εγγυάται...τι ακριβώς εννοείς?

υπάρχει κάποια σύμβαση με τον συγκεκριμμένο όρο να δούμε?

επίσης ξέρεις πόσο είναι το ονομαστικό Upstream και πόσο από αυτό είναι εγγυημένο?

----------


## mbjp

μαλλον οτι θα συγχρονιζει τουλαχιστον στα Xmbit
νομιζω δεν υπαρχει παλαβος που να εγγυηθει Xmbit bandwidth σε end users σε τετοιες τιμες..

----------


## sotiris

Εγώ πάντως εάν υπάρχει κάποιος από αυτούς που λέτε, που να εγγυάται ελάχιστη πραγματική ταχύτητα σύνδεσης (πχ ονομαστική 20/1 και πραγματική 6/0.5 για την On)....εγώ παρατάω ότι άλλη σύνδεση έχω (πληρώνω και τους υπόλοιπους χμήνες συνδρομή) και με κάνει πελάτη αύριο...

το βασικότερο όλων είναι πως αναγράφεται το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μέσα στην σύμβαση, και φυσικά τι αναφέρει εάν δεν είναι εφικτή η ελάχιστη τιμή που λένε (επιστροφή χρημάτων, ρήτρα, κλπ).

----------


## mbjp

σε αυτη τη περιπτωση οοολες οι εταιρειες που δινουν ενα σκασμο λεφτα στους providers για 1-2 εγγυημενα mbit για τα vpns τους, το γυρνανε σε adsl..

----------


## sotiris

Τότε μάλλον μιλάμε για εγγύηση στην ονομαστική κατώτερη τιμή, και αυτό δεν είναι κακό...αρκεί να αναγράφεται σωστά στην σύμβαση.

Για παράδειγμα δηλαδή, πες ότι η ΟΝ πουλάει 20/1 και εγγυάται τα 6/512, μια χαρά μέχρι εδώ....τι θα γίνει λοιπόν που το κύκλωμα δεν συγχρονίζει στην τιμή αυτή?
(σου λένε ότι και να γίνει εσύ θα παίζεις στα 6/512, και εάν δεν? τότε τι?)

----------


## commando

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/ ... 302931.htm

Την επιβολή προστίμων αποφάσισε η ΕΕΤΤ σε συνέχεια ακροαματικών διαδικασιών κατά παρόχων σταθερής τηλεφωνίας, οι οποίες διεξήχθησαν μετά από καταγγελίες για αυθαίρετες ενεργοποιήσεις ή ακυρώσεις Προεπιλογής Φορέα ή/και αυθαίρετες ακυρώσεις αιτήσεων κατάργησης Προεπιλογής Φορέα σε συνδρομητές.

Ειδικότερα, η ΕΕΤΤ επέβαλε: 

α) στην εταιρεία TELLAS, πρόστιμο 150.000 ευρώ,

β) στην εταιρεία TELEDOME, πρόστιμο €100.000, 

γ) στην εταιρεία FORTHNET πρόστιμο €70.000, 

δ) στην εταιρεία ALTEC TELECOMS, πρόστιμο €10.000. 

Πρόστιμο επιβλήθηκε επίσης και στον ΟΤΕ (υπόχρεο πάροχο της προεπιλογής) κατόπιν καταγγελιών των παρόχων προεπιλογής φορέα, ύψους €1.000.000 για παραβάσεις κατά την περίοδο του προϊσχύσαντος Κανονισμού Προεπιλογής Φορέα και €2.000.000 για παράβαση του Δικαίου του Ανταγωνισμού, την ίδια περίοδο.

Όπως επισημαίνει η ΕΕΤΤ στην ανακοίνωσή της, από το τέλος 2005 έως το τέλος 2006 υποβλήθηκαν τουλάχιστον 2.000 καταγγελίες καταναλωτών για παραβάσεις του Κανονισμού Προεπιλογής Φορέα (αυθαίρετη ενεργοποίηση συνδρομητών, ακύρωση αιτήσεων κατάργησης προεπιλογής, χρεώσεις μετά την κατάργηση της υπηρεσίας κλπ).

ΕΤΣΙ ΕΤΣΙ.......
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## ririco

> η ΟΝ πουλάει 20/1 και εγγυάται τα 6/512


Νομιζω η Vivodi ειναι αυτη γιατι η On ειναι 10/512.

----------


## panoz

τελικά να κάνω αίτηση για vivo cable tv ή όχι? τι λένε οι συνAWMNίτες ??

----------


## commando

> τελικά να κάνω αίτηση για vivo cable tv ή όχι? τι λένε οι συνAWMNίτες ??



αφου η ΟΝ εχει Νοβα η Βιβο δεν εχει...



PS στη γκαλερι οι διαστασεις των κοριτσιων ειναι σε ιντσες πως θα γινει με το κομπιουτερακι θα πρεπει να ειμαστε διπλα να πολλαπλασιαζουμε με 25.4 χιλιοστα?

----------


## panoz

είναι με επιπλέον χρέωση η nova!! διάβαζε τα μικρά γράμματα!!

----------


## commando

> είναι με επιπλέον χρέωση η nova!! διάβαζε τα μικρά γράμματα!!


δεν ειναι επιπλεον ακριβως το ιδιο 60 ευρω με το δορυφορικο εννοειται οτι δεν ελεγα πως με την ιδια τιμη dsl-phone θαχεις και nova ...πλακα θαχε.

----------


## panoz

βασικά είναι συνδρομή ΟΝ + συνδρομή NetMED (nova) = 35 + 56.4 = 91.4.. 

οπότε με 35€ από την ΟΝ έχεις 1 γραμμή και μέχρι 10Mbps inet ενώ με την vivo έχεις 2 γραμμές και μέχρι 20mbps inet ΚΑΙ απεριόριστες εθνικές κλήσεις, που άμα έχεις στο σπίτι μικρή αδερφή στην ευαίσθητη ηλικία των 18, πίστεψέ με, παίζει πάάάρα πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο..

δεν ξέρω.. αλλά έχω 1 μήνα για να αποφασίσω, εεεε??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> βασικά είναι συνδρομή ΟΝ + συνδρομή NetMED (nova) = 35 + 56.4 = 91.4.. 
> 
> οπότε με 35€ από την ΟΝ έχεις 1 γραμμή και μέχρι 10Mbps inet ενώ με την vivo έχεις 2 γραμμές και μέχρι 20mbps inet ΚΑΙ απεριόριστες εθνικές κλήσεις, που άμα έχεις στο σπίτι μικρή αδερφή στην ευαίσθητη ηλικία των 18, πίστεψέ με, παίζει πάάάρα πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο..
> 
> δεν ξέρω.. αλλά έχω 1 μήνα για να αποφασίσω, εεεε??


H nova ειναι προαιρετικο πακετο απλα το ειπα μηπως σε ενοιαζε.Καταρχην δες τι ωραιες Ολλανδεζες γκομενες εχουν στο site τους οι ΟΝ telecoms τι πανεμοφο ειναι το κουτι video με το on!Δεν λεει και για ΜPEG4 κωδικοποιηση..Τι σοι ποιοτητα θα εχει το Μpeg4 της Βιβο....Δεν λεει για συμβολαιο 12 μηνες οποτε εισαι ελευθερος και αν θες να γλυτωσεις και συ απο την αδερφη σου i-call unlimited με εξτρα 14 ευρω αλλα βαλε την να τα πληρωνει κιολας.

----------


## panoz

εε. και το vivo μισό μισό θα το πληρώνουμε! τι νομίζεις  ::   ::   :: 

καλά μέχρι τις 28 βλέπουμε..

----------


## Vigor

Άντε, 3 μέρες έμειναν...  ::

----------


## commando

του αλλου μηνα εννοουσε που ληγει η προσφορα.

----------


## xaotikos

Μήπως το topic λέει μην αγοράσουμε full llu μέχρι τον Μάρτη του 2008?

----------


## commando

μεχρι τοτε θα εχουμε μεταβει οι περισσοτεροι σε dual Nstreme και με 20mbita vpn οποτε.......

----------


## pkent79

Σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι Μάρτης... δεν θα αλλάξει ο τίτλος για να λέει να μην πάρουμε ADSL μέχρι τον Απρίλιο;  ::

----------


## commando

O τιτλος θα αλλαξει βασει των εκαστοτε συνθηκων προς το παρον ισχυει ο φασισμος του ΟΤΕ και αυτον θα δειτε στην παρακατω στιχομυθια.Ο τιτλος θα αλλαξει οπως πιστεψω καλυτερο και πιο αμεροληπτο ακομα και για τον πΟτε..



> Αντιπαράθεση σημειώθηκε μεταξύ του προέδρου του OTE Π. Βουρλούμη και του προέδρου της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ Νικήτα Αλεξανδρίδη, στο πλαίσιο ενημέρωσης της κοινοβουλευτικής επιτροπής Eρευνας & Τεχνολογίας για τις προοπτικές ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Ειδικότερα, όπως μεταδίδει το ΑΠΕ, ο κ. Βουρλούμης διαμαρτυρήθηκε για ?παρεμβάσεις? της ΕΕΤΤ που υποχρεώνουν τον ΟΤΕ να παρέχει τις υποδομές του στους ανταγωνιστές του "κάτω του κόστους".
> 
> Ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης υπογράμμισε ότι "οι υποδομές που πρέπει να παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ, δεν είναι του οργανισμού αλλά των Ελλήνων πολιτών", για να εισπράξει την απάντηση του κ. Βουρλούμη "Ποιος τις συντηρεί, ποιος τις τοποθετεί, τι πούλησε το κράτος όταν μετοχοποίησε τον οργανισμό; 
> 
> Εάν δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ, τίνος είναι; Αυτό αποκαλύπτει τι είναι από πίσω. Μια φιλοσοφία ότι πάμε για δήμευση του ΟΤΕ. Εάν δεν είναι δικές μας οι υποδομές, τότε μπορούμε να τις χαρίσουμε στο Πανελλήνιο. Γιατί όχι; Θα τις πάρουν τσάμπα".
> 
> Η ρύθμιση για τις υποδομές είχε κάποια λογική για ένα διάστημα, ώστε να δημιουργηθεί αγορά, και "να βοηθήσουμε κάποια παιδάκια να μεγαλώσουν" είπε ο κ. Βουρλούμης, και συνέχισε: "Βλέπουμε όμως την Orascom, που είναι μεγαλύτερη από τον ΟΤΕ και που είναι συνεταίρος με τη ΔΕΗ, να υπολογίζει ότι θα αγοράζει υποδομές του ΟΤΕ κάτω από το κόστος. "Θα δουλεύει ο ΟΤΕ για τους Αιγύπτιους μετόχους"; αναρωτήθηκε ο κ. Βουρλούμης.
> ...


Ισως να αλλαξω τον τιτλο σε 
Βουρλουμης="Παιδακια η HOL,ALTEC,TELLAS,FORTHNET,KΛΠ ISP's"

----------


## commando

σημερα τυχαια ειδα πως και ο τριτος μεγαλυτερος παικτης σε εναλλακτικη τηλεφωνια κ ιντερνετ η Forthnet ανακοινωνει καλυψη στο κεντρο της Ηλιουπολης το μεγαλυτερο στα Νοτια Προαστια οποτε οπως ειχα υποσχεθει θα ληξει η αναφορα μου σε χρονικο οριο.
Σταθμιστε-διαβαστε απο αλλα ποστ και διαλεξτε μεταξυ Hol,Vivodi,On-Telecoms,Forthnet,Tellas οποια σας συμφερει κ ειναι αξιοπιστη.Για να παραμεινετε πΟΤΕ δεν πιστευω πως υπαρχει λογος πλεον.
Ευχαριστω για την εκτιμηση στις γνωμες μου για ενα ποστ που κρατησε 6 μηνες και ελπιζω στο μελλον να εχουμε αναλογο feedback απο συναδελφους οπως εδω.

----------


## papashark

Ρε commando, τι κάγκουρας εισαι ?

Δηλαδή επειδή ήρθε η forhtnet στην περιοχή σου όλα άλλαξαν και ξαφνικά "πάρτε full-llu" ?

Tι φοβερό επιχείρημα ήταν αυτό ? Δεν μπορούσες ποιό γελοία να το χειριστής ?

Ερχομαι να στα ψάλω και από κοντα στην έκθεση

----------


## argi

Ωραία... η forthnet ήταν σχετικά συνεπής... είπε ότι θα έρθει Full LLU στο Χολαργό 1/2/2007 και τελικά 1/3/2007 είναι διαθέσιμο... 

Η ευλογη απορία έιναι πόσο θα κάνει να παραδώσει... Γιατί και το Zisto ήταν διαθεσιμο στην Ηλιουπολη απο 15/11/2007 αλλά ο πρώτος που είδα να παίρνει και να παίζει ήταν 15/2/2007... Μόλις 3 μήνες αργότερα...

Όπως λένε και οι φίλοι μας οι αμερικάνοι... Don't quit your daytime job yet...

@rg!

----------


## koki

Ξέρει κανείς εάν για να χαρείς τα 4 μπίτια του ιδιόκτητου, πρέπει να πάρεις 2play? Εγώ από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, δεν είναι απαραίτητο, αλλά με μπέρδεψε κάποιος φίλος που το συζητάγαμε. από την άλλη.. παλιά έβαζες σκέτο full llu γιατί δεν είχαν τηλεφωνία...

----------


## commando

> Ρε commando, τι κάγκουρας εισαι ?
> 
> Δηλαδή επειδή ήρθε η forhtnet στην περιοχή σου όλα άλλαξαν και ξαφνικά "πάρτε full-llu" ?
> 
> Tι φοβερό επιχείρημα ήταν αυτό ? Δεν μπορούσες ποιό γελοία να το χειριστής ?
> 
> Ερχομαι να στα ψάλω και από κοντα στην έκθεση


Ζηλευεις γιατι δεν εχετε Πειραια,δε πειραζει μετακομισε εχουμε καλυτερο traffic εδω...
Σημειωση δεν ειναι στην Περιοχη μου το κεντρο Ηλιουπολης εξυπηρετει ολα τα Νοτια σχεδον μεχρι Τερψιθεα.Μπορει να κανω λαθος αλλα ειναι μεσα Αγιος Δημητριος Ανω Καλαμακι Ηλιουπολη Αργυρουπολη Ελληνικο Αλιμος κοκ χιλιαδες κοσμος..

----------


## papashark

αντε ρε από εδώ, παιδί της forthnet  ::

----------


## koki

> Σημειωση δεν ειναι στην Περιοχη μου το κεντρο Ηλιουπολης εξυπηρετει ολα τα Νοτια σχεδον μεχρι Τερψιθεα.Μπορει να κανω λαθος αλλα ειναι μεσα Αγιος Δημητριος Ηλιουπολη Αργυρουπολη Σουρμενα ΠΦαληρο κοκ χιλιαδες κοσμος..


Πάρ'το λίγο αλλιώς:

Είναι περίπου η μισή Ηλιούπολη (η άλλη μισή είναι στο 97 και πάνε στη Δάφνη νομίζω),ένα σεβαστό ποσοστό Αγ.Δημητρίου και Αλίμου (αν και πάλι στο 2ο πάνε Π.Φάληρο και στο πρώτο νομίζω πάλι σε άλλα περιφερειακά) και περίπου η μισή Αργυρούπολη (η άλλη μισή είναι στην Α.Γλυφάδα στο 96).
Είναι πράγματι μεγάλο ΨΚ, αλλά όχι και ο παντοκράτωρ των ΝΠ.

----------


## commando

διορθωση Κοκι ας πουμε ολα τα 21099χχχ ,ενταξει απλα εβαλα για τεστ το 9960603 της ddc που θεωρειται Ελληνικο και τα πηρα ολα μεχρι τη ΒΟΥΤΑ χεχε.Το κεντρο Δαφνης σε ενα μηνα τωρα που ειχα χρονο το τσεκαρα.Αλλα ενταξει δεν συζητω για θεμα αξιοπιστιας σε ημερομηνιες Forthnet σε σχεση με αλλες.
Μην με ρωτατε γιατι γνωμη μου ειναι λογω εμπειριας.
O πΟτε θα παρει πια αυτο που του αξιζει ενω το τελος φαινεται να ερχεται αν λαβουμε υποψη τα οσα ειχε γραψει με δελτιο τυπου η Τελλας
http://www.tellas.gr/press.asp?gid=21&arid=442&lang=2

----------


## JS

> Γιατί και το Zisto ήταν διαθεσιμο στην Ηλιουπολη απο 15/11/2007 αλλά ο πρώτος που είδα να παίρνει και να παίζει ήταν 15/2/2007... Μόλις 3 μήνες αργότερα...


Περιμένανε να προσλάβουν ΟΤΕτζήδες (ή μήπως ciscάδες ; ) για να κάνουν τις εγκαταστάσεις  ::   ::   ::  
(by the way...εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 24/1 και έκανα αίτηση την 1η εβδομάδα που ανακοινώθηκε). 

Παράπονο δεν έχω πάντως...οτε να μην είναι και όλα τα άλλα... (αν και η tellas σαν εταιρία δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο)

Καλημέρα και καλοχώνευτη (η πίτα)  ::

----------


## trendy

Είμαι και εγώ σε αναζήτηση εναλλακτικού παρόχουν προς αντικατάσταση του πΟΤΕ. Είμαι μεταξύ On και Forthnet. Το κακό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι και οι 2 μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να διακόψω τη σύνδεση του adsl από τον πΟΤΕ και μέχρι να το ενεργοποιήσουν αυτοί (3 εργάσιμες εβδομάδες) δε θα μπορώ να έχω adsl. Απεναντίας το τηλέφωνο θα κοπεί μόνο 2-3 ώρες την ημέρα της μετάβασης. Μου είπαν από την On να μάθω από τον πΟΤΕ πόσες μέρες χρειάζεται να διακοπεί η γραμμή της adsl για να την κάνω όταν αυτοί θα είναι έτοιμοι, αλλά κάτι βαθιά μέσα μου μου λέει ότι θα μείνω χωρίς adsl για εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. Μία λύση που μου πρότεινε ο nettraptor να βάλω μία γραμμή από αυτούς πρώτα, μετά να απενεργοποίησω τη γραμμή του πΟΤΕ και να αλλάξω απλώς το νούμερο δεν παίζει γιατί δε δίνουν αριθμοδότηση!  ::  Όπότε θα πρέπει να πάρω νέα γραμμή από τον πΟΤΕ, να της βάλω adsl, να μετατρέψω την παλιά και όταν γίνει ενεργοποίηση από τον εναλλακτικό να την καταργήσω. 
Μου φαίνεται τελικά πιο απλό να δανειστώ ένα vpn από κάποιον συν-awmn-ίτη μέχρι να τελειώσει αυτή η ιστορία. 
Τέλος από 1 μίνι-συγκριτικό που έκανα μεταξύ των 2 παρόχων:
*ON Telecom*
35euro/μήνα[/*:m:5c259]8Μbps shared ip-voip-tv[/*:m:5c259]0,09euro ανά κλήση αστική-υπεραστική και on-15 προορισμοί[/*:m:5c259]0,17euro προς κινητά[/*:m:5c259]4euro εξτρα για απόκρυψη-αναμονή-εκτροπή-τηλεφωνητή.[/*:m:5c259]
*Forthnet*
40euro/μήνα[/*:m:5c259]4/1Μbps internet[/*:m:5c259]δωρεάν αστικά-υπεραστικά[/*:m:5c259]δωρεάν αναγνώριση-εκτροπή-αναμονή[/*:m:5c259]0,165 προς cosmote-voda 0,175 προς tim-q[/*:m:5c259]

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## kontak

Εγώ σκέφτομαι να βάλω το cable tv της vivodi με 33 ευρό το μήνα που έχει προσφορά,έχετε ακούσει κάτι για αυτήν; 
Στην περιοχή μου΄λέει ότι έχει ιδιόκτητο.
Εχει κάνει κανείς αίτηση;

----------


## panoz

Αύριο μάλλον θα τους παρω τηλ για την αίτηση.. δεν θα μεταφέρω την ήδη υπάρχουσα γραμμή αλλά θα βάλω καινούρια.. Ψηνόμουν, αλλά καρβουνιάστικα όταν με πήρα η Τελλάς και μου έκανε προσφορά "επειδή ήμουν παλιός συνδρομητής" με 17€ και προεπιλογή (την οποία έκανα 3 εβδομάδες να καταργήσω) δωρεάν εθνικά.. και το σκέφτηκα.. 

από την μία 17€ για δωρεάν εθνικά και από την άλλη 33€ για δωρεάν εθνικά + ADSL + 2 τηλ. + IpTV .. ε δεν ήθελε και πολλή σκέψη  ::   ::  

και επειδή α. λόγο IP τηλεφωνίας, η VIVO κρατάει το packet rate limit πολύ ψηλά, β. δίνει 2 αριθμούς- γραμμές αντί για 1, γ. δωρεάν όλες οι "ψηφιακές ευκολίες", δ. το ADSL είναι "όσο πάει", ε. μόνο στο CS έχει πρόβλημα, αλλά κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος, θα την προτιμήσω. και ούτως ή άλλος έχω και το προπληρωμένο OnDSL Kit στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ που δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει λόγω δουλειάς του πατέρα μου..

----------


## kontak

Και εγώ αύριο σκέφτομαι να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο για να μου τα επιβεβαιώσουν όλα αυτά και τηλεφωνικά πέρα από το site και να προχωρήσω στην αίτηση αν όλα πάνε καλά.
τι εννοείς με μόνο στο CS έχει πρόβλημα ;

Πιστεύω ότι είναι η καλύτερη προσφορά αυτό το διάστημα.

----------


## panoz

όχι όχι ΟΧΙ !! όταν λέω CS ΔΕΝ ΕΝΝΟΩ το counter strike αλλά το Customer Support  ::   ::   ::  

Δεν έχω παίξει cs στη ζωή μου και ούτε πρόκειται.. από την άλλη έχω κάνει CS και... ούτε αυτό πρόκειται να το ξανακάνω.. ελπίζω..

το 99% των προβλημάτων ενός υπολογιστή βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στην καρέκλα και το πληκτρολόγιο  ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## trendy

> Είσαι σίγουρος γιά το 1 upload? Εμένα μου είπανε 512...
> 
> Επίσης, ότι αν έχω pstn η αλλαγή θα γίνει αυθημερόν.
> 
> Πάντως θεωρώ την επιλογή σου αυτονόητη! Το καλύτερο NOC αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα. ΚΑΙ άψογο customer service.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μπερδεύτηκα με το 1Mbps που δίνει αν δεν μπεις σε κέντρο της. Δεν ρώτησα πόσο upload δίνει.Αλλά αν κρίνω ότι σε σένα η αλλαγή γίνεται αυθημερόν και μένα παίρνει 3 βδομάδες, μάλλον δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Το customer service τους δε με έχει ικανοποιήσει. Πολλές φορές που μιλάω μαζί τους νιώθω ότι μιλάω με κασσετόφωνα που μου λένε τι να κάνω, ακόμα κι αν τους λέω ότι τα έχω κάνει όλα όσα μου λένε. Από τη συνομιλία μου με τις πωλήσεις, οι της forthnet φαίνονταν αρκετά βαριεστημένοι και έδιναν απαντήσεις "ρουτίνας", ενώ στο πρόβλημα που τους εξέφρασα για το downtime δεν έδειξαν να ενδιαφέρονται και πολύ. Απεναντίας στην On έτυχα καλύτερης εξυπηρέτησης, πιο "ζεστής" και διάθεση να βρούμε λύση ώστε να μη μείνω πολύ καιρό χωρίς net.

----------


## JS

> δ. το ADSL είναι "όσο πάει",


πες στο στον alsafi αυτό που απο προχθες είναι υπερ-ευχαριστημένος (ναι,ναι) που η 4άρα του (vivodi) πιάνει επιτέλους 2Mbps  ::   ::   ::  

Πέρα απο τον χαβαλέ, vivodi είναι για τα μπάζα.

Αλήθεια, κανονικό τηλέφωνο (εκτός απο την tellas) θα δώσει κανένας άλλος ;

----------


## panoz

καλά πες και στον eufonia που η 1024 καταφέρνει και συγχρονίζει στα λίγο κάτω από τα 768 αν θυμάμαι καλά.. δεν φταίει η vivo για αυτό (ο Πάνος είναι σε ΑΡΥΣ) αλλά ο ΟΤΕ και στις 2 περιπτώσεις.. 

τα καλώδια από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στο ΚΑΦΑΟ αλλά και από εκεί στο κουτί της πολυκατοικίας είναι για τα μπάζα.. άσε που κυρίως με τα έργα για το αέριο, τουλάχιστον σε εμάς τα έκοψαν και 5-6 φορές.. εγώ και 4 Mbps να πιάσω δεν με χαλάει.. 

τα 900 packet/s όμως είναι αχτύπητα.. 

και να σου πω, κατεβάζω από το inet με ~100k μέσο όρο (torrents με unlicensed anime, οπότε mods μην φωνάξετε  :: ) και πάλι έχω prob χώρου.. νομίζω ότι αν κάνει σεισμό θα θαφτώ από τα dvd.. μία εβδομάδα είπα να κατεβάσω από irc και τίγκαρα έναν άδειο 120άρη σκληρό. ~200k/s ακατέβατα (2Mbit otenet)! ακόμα δεν έχω δει-χρησιμοποιήσει-ακούσει ούτε το 1/10 από αυτά.. τα 20Mbps down είναι υπερβολικά.. βέβαια δεν θα με χάλαγαν 3-4Μbps up  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

> καλά πες και στον eufonia που η 1024 καταφέρνει και συγχρονίζει στα λίγο κάτω από τα 768 αν θυμάμαι καλά.. δεν φταίει η vivo για αυτό (ο Πάνος είναι σε ΑΡΥΣ) αλλά ο ΟΤΕ και στις 2 περιπτώσεις..


Αν -συγχρονίζει- χαμηλά φταίνε τα καλώδια. Αν όμως συγχρονίζει κανονικά και με εξωτερικό δεν πιάνεις πάνω απο 1Mbps δεν φταίει ούτε ο ΟΤΕ ούτε τα καλώδια αλλά ο πάροχος  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panoz
> 
> δ. το ADSL είναι "όσο πάει",
> 
> 
> πες στο στον alsafi αυτό που απο προχθες είναι υπερ-ευχαριστημένος (ναι,ναι) που η 4άρα του (vivodi) πιάνει επιτέλους 2Mbps    
> 
> Πέρα απο τον χαβαλέ, vivodi είναι για τα μπάζα.
> 
> Αλήθεια, κανονικό τηλέφωνο (εκτός απο την tellas) θα δώσει κανένας άλλος ;


Ακριβως το ιδιο σκηνικο σε εναν φιλο απεναντι.
Και στο τελος του ειπαν θα σας κατεβασουμε το bandwith στο μισο δλδ. στα 2MBps μονιμα για να μπορεσετε να συνδεθητε, το προβλημα ειναι στα καλωδια του οτε.
Και ρωταω, το πακετο εχει χ ευρω και εναι στα 4, τωρα στα 2 και με διαπιστωμενο προβλημα η τιμη θα παραμεινει η ιδια ?
Ποιον κυνηγας με το δικανο τωρα.....

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panoz
> 
> καλά πες και στον eufonia που η 1024 καταφέρνει και συγχρονίζει στα λίγο κάτω από τα 768 αν θυμάμαι καλά.. δεν φταίει η vivo για αυτό (ο Πάνος είναι σε ΑΡΥΣ) αλλά ο ΟΤΕ και στις 2 περιπτώσεις.. 
> 
> 
> Αν -συγχρονίζει- χαμηλά φταίνε τα καλώδια. Αν όμως συγχρονίζει κανονικά και με εξωτερικό δεν πιάνεις πάνω απο 1Mbps δεν φταίει ούτε ο ΟΤΕ ούτε τα καλώδια αλλά ο πάροχος


Αν στο downstream συγχρονίζει πολύ καλά και στο upstream συγχρονίζει στο μισό ή και παρακάτω τι φταίει?

----------


## panoz

ανυπερθέτως !! αλλά : 

- halek η παλιά του συνδρομή ήταν forthnet 386 και πάνω από 16k δεν έβλεπε
- ένας φίλος στον Χολαργό με ίδια σύνδεση με τη δική μου πάνω από 40k από HTTP δεν βλέπει.. εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό.. 

άσε την παλιά μου τελλάς.. 

αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος.. ειδικά στην Ελλάδα που το να είσαι αεριτζής είναι ο κανόνας και όχι η εξαίρεση. Προσωπικά με τον halek την vivo την έχουμε λίγο στην μπούκα, γιατί είχαμε κάνει παλιά αίτηση για DSL 2Mbit που θα μοιραζόμασταν μέσω awmn.. αλλά λόγω.. ξυσίματος του "αντιπροσώπου" και ακόμα περισσότερο της vivo 3-4 μήνες μετά δεν είχε γίνει τίποτα.. και κάπου εκεί βγήκαν οι προσφορές με τις αναβαθμίσεις και βρήκαμε την υγεία μας  ::   ::   ::  παρόλ'αυτά προτίθεμαι να της δώσω μία ακόμα ευκαιρία, ειδικά αφού ούτως ή άλλως θα κρατήσω και τον οτέ και την προπληρωμένη ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.. απλά και μόνο οι 2 επιπλέον γραμμές με τα δωρεάν εθνικά για εμένα (βασικά για όλους στην οικογένεια εκτός από εμένα  :: ) φτάνουν !! ε και μου μένει και μια DSL και η IpTV καβάτζα ! δεν είναι άσχημα  ::

----------


## JS

> Αν στο downstream συγχρονίζει πολύ καλά και στο upstream συγχρονίζει στο μισό ή και παρακάτω τι φταίει?


Modem/firmware/splitter/provider  :: 

Συγκεκριμένα μία εταιρία με νέο firmware κατάφερε να ανεβάσει κατά 2db το SNR ( ! ) και με ένα νέο splitter άλλα 3db ( ! ) στην δική μου PSTN.

Αν θες, έχω κάτι special modemάκια να δοκιμάσεις, θα σε πληρώσω και για R&D  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

> Αν στο downstream συγχρονίζει πολύ καλά και στο upstream συγχρονίζει στο μισό ή και παρακάτω τι φταίει?


θόρυβος.. το downstream είναι σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες από το upstream :



αν ας πούμε, υπάρχει κάπου μια συσκευή που εισάγει θόρυβο στη γραμμή στο φάσμα 25,875-138Khz, χωρίς ιδιαίτερες αρμονικές παραέξω (switching τροφοδοτικό ίσως ??), και κατά τα άλλα η γραμμή είναι οκ, τότε το up σου θα πάσχει ενώ το down θα είναι οκ..

EDIT @JS θέλω θέλω!! μόλις μπει η vivo θα σε ειδοποιήσω  ::   ::   ::  eκτός αν η προσφορά ήταν μόνο για τον Σωτήρη ...  ::   ::

----------


## panoz

> Το θέμα είναι ότι τα 2 τηλέφωνα της vivodi, ΔΕΝ είναι SIP, αλλά κάτι άλλο που σε σκλαβώνει στο δικό της router με τα δικά της template κλπ κλπ.


πάντως σύμφωνα με το manual του vood που δίνει η vivo για το cabletv, το ρουτέρι υποστηρίζει μόνο SIP, MGCP και H.323 που και τα 3 δουλεύουν με *. τώρα αν βγάλανε δικό τους fw δεν το γνωρίζω.. πολύ μεγάλο κόστος όμως ρε αδερφέ..

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dalex
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι τα 2 τηλέφωνα της vivodi, ΔΕΝ είναι SIP, αλλά κάτι άλλο που σε σκλαβώνει στο δικό της router με τα δικά της template κλπ κλπ.
> 
> 
> πάντως σύμφωνα με το manual του vood που δίνει η vivo για το cabletv, το ρουτέρι υποστηρίζει μόνο SIP, MGCP και H.323 που και τα 3 δουλεύουν με *. τώρα αν βγάλανε δικό τους fw δεν το γνωρίζω.. πολύ μεγάλο κόστος όμως ρε αδερφέ..


Όπα , Όπα (c)
Το * μπορεί να * δεχτεί*  mgcp clients αλλά ΟΧΙ να γίνει ο ίδιος mgcp client σε κάποιον. Το τελευταίο θες εσύ για να συνδεθείς στην vivodi.


ΕΚΤΟΣ κι αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι με το * τα τελευταία...10 λεπτά  ::

----------


## argi

Ενώ η forthnet κερδίζει κάποιους πόντους στο CS... κατα τα αλλα κάποιο καιρό απλα δεν απαντούσαν (σου επεζε μύνημα "πάρε αργότερα" και στο εκλεινε), τα downloads που έχω δει σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις καμία σχέση δεν είχαν με τα ονομαστικά... 

Εγώ ακόμα και με τα προβλήματα που έχει (μικροδιακοπές, καθυστερήσεις) είμαι ευχαριστημένος με την Tellas... Το μονο tech support -Που έχει τυχει να δω....- που απαντά στα τηλεφωνα, σε παίρνει να σε ενημερώσει και στέλνει και email με logs για να σε βοηθήσει στο troubleshooting... 

Προσωπικά για το σπίτι μείωσα το λογαριασμό κατά 60-65% με το Icall... πρακτικά πλήρώνω τα πάγια + κάτι ψιλά + ιcall... Το ΟΤΕ θα τον κόψω τουλαχιστον σε 6 μήνες... Σίγουρα δεν αξίζει για τα πάγια 6 μηνών να μείνω για απροσδιόριστο χρόνο χωρίς τηλεφωνο/ Inet και το χειρότερο όλων να παίρνω κάθε 2-3 μέρες τηλεφωνο και να παρακαλαω ποτε θα έρθει... Το πέρασα μια φορά όταν έβαλα το DSL που έσπασαν τα νευρα μου 1,5 μήνα... δεν το ξαναπερνάω ούτε για 1000 ευρώ... 

Αν είχα όρεξη για πειράματα θα τα έκανα σίγουρα σε άλλη 2η γραμμή και όχι στην κύρια (ειδικά αν είχα και μεγάλους ανθρώπους στο σπίτι... γιατί σκεφτείτε το άγχος που φορτώνουν όταν κάτι που θεωρούν δεδομένο δεν παίζει γιατί ο Χ provider δεν έχει μάθει ακόμα να στήνει το voip του...)

@rg!

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## argi

Για αυτό που λες για το icall εγώ έχω βάλει πρώτα το συμβόλαιο του icall, μετά το ιcall pay-as-you-go, και μετά τον ΟΤΕ... (επειδή εξυπηρετούνται και μεγάλοι άνθρωποι... Με αυτό τον τρόπο η κλήση βγαίνει πάντα και απλά αναλογα την κατάσταση μπορεί να πληρώνεις τίποτα, λιγοτερο ή ΟΤΕ... 

Πάντως στατιστικά το 92% των κλήσεων μου βγαίνει απο το icall pack (τσαμπα αστικα υπεραστικα) ένα 5% απο το icall pay-as-you-go και ένα 3% από τον ΟΤΕ... Αναφορικά με αστικά και υπεραστικά... και με αυτά τα νούμερα θα έλεγα ότι ειμαι ευχαριστημένος απο το icall... Aς είναι καλά το *

@rg!

----------


## kontak

Δηλαδή ρε παιδιά παίζει το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχουν στιγμές που δεν θα έχω καθόλου τηλέφωνο μέσω της vivodi ;
Και κάτι άλλο τώρα γίατί όλοι λέτε ότι θα το σκεφτείτε πάρα πολύ να φύγετε εξ'ολοκλήρου από τον ποτέ;
Δεν μπορείς να ξαναγυρίσεις οποιαδήποτε στιγμή θέλεις πάλι στον ποτε;

----------


## argi

> Δηλαδή ρε παιδιά παίζει το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχουν στιγμές που δεν θα έχω καθόλου τηλέφωνο μέσω της vivodi ;
> Και κάτι άλλο τώρα γίατί όλοι λέτε ότι θα το σκεφτείτε πάρα πολύ να φύγετε εξ'ολοκλήρου από τον ποτέ;
> Δεν μπορείς να ξαναγυρίσεις οποιαδήποτε στιγμή θέλεις πάλι στον ποτε;


α) Δεν υπάρχει αρκετή συσσωρευμενη εμπειρία χρήσης για να ξέρεις... Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω κανένα με vivodi τηλεφωνία...
β) Γιατί ο ΟΤΕ σε καλόμαθε με το ISDN ότι όταν παίζει το τηλεφωνο παίζει... και γενικά δουλευει αξιόπιστα, χωρίς διακοπές στην ομιλία, περιόδους χωρίς υπηρεσία, αδυναμία κλήσης κάποιων προορισμων κλπ... Αυτά όσο αντιλαμβάνομαι ΔΕΝ πρεπει να θεωρούνται ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ...
γ) Δεν ξέρω αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα προσπαθήσει να έιναι ιδιαίτερα γρήγορος στο να σε ξαναμαζέψει πίσω... το αν θα τα καταφερει ειναι αλλη υποθεση... Και βέβαια θα πρέπει να ξαναγυρνάς σε ΑΡΥΣ κλπ... και όλα αυτά κοστίζουν (νεα τελη εγκαταστασης, σύνδεσης κλπ)

@rg!

----------


## panoz

> Όπα , Όπα (c)
> Το * μπορεί να * δεχτεί*  mgcp clients αλλά ΟΧΙ να γίνει ο ίδιος mgcp client σε κάποιον. Το τελευταίο θες εσύ για να συνδεθείς στην vivodi.
> 
> 
> ΕΚΤΟΣ κι αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι με το * τα τελευταία...10 λεπτά


δίκιο δίκιο!! βιάστηκα, και δεν πολυκοίταξα αν ήταν ua.. τελικά δεν ήταν.. βέβαια υπάρχει και το vocal που έχει sip 2 mgcp translator, αλλά δεν είναι stable ακόμα.. μεταξύ μας νομίζω ότι το sip είναι καλύτερο, και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να χρησιμοποιεί η vivo mgcp.. αν χρησιμοποιεί.. δεν ξέρω..

@argi, kontak, φυσικά και υπάρχει συσσωρευμένη εμπειρία, στο αντίστοιχο forum, δηλαδή το http://www.adslgr.com .. έχουν γράψει στο φορουμ, εντυπώσεις για όλους τους Ελληνικούς, αλλά και ξένους Providers.. Είπαμε είμαστε τεχνικό φόρουμ, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα κάνουμε-ξέρουμε όλα! ο καθένας και με την ειδικότητά του  ::

----------


## kontak

panoz το ξέρω το site και το πραρακολουθώ και εκεί το θέμα αλλά χάνεις την μπάλα μιάς και έχουν 10 ενότητες για το ίδιο θέμα και παντού γράφουν τα ίδια τα οποία με βοήθησαν αλλά και εκεί κανένας δεν το έχει πάρει ακόμα στα χέρια του για να πει εντυπώσεις και για αυτό έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου.

----------


## panoz

μην περιμένεις να ακούσεις τίποτα πριν λήξει η προσφορά.. μπορεί κανένας από τους παλιούς συνδρομητές full llu να προλάβει να το "χαρεί" πριν το τέλος Μαρτίου αλλά δεν νομίζω άλλος.. Για το τηλέφωνο πάντως δες το topic DSLPhone στα VOIP..

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Αν στο downstream συγχρονίζει πολύ καλά και στο upstream συγχρονίζει στο μισό ή και παρακάτω τι φταίει?
> 
> 
> Modem/firmware/splitter/provider 
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα μία εταιρία με νέο firmware κατάφερε να ανεβάσει κατά 2db το SNR ( ! ) και με ένα νέο splitter άλλα 3db ( ! ) στην δική μου PSTN.
> 
> Αν θες, έχω κάτι special modemάκια να δοκιμάσεις, θα σε πληρώσω και για R&D


modem, δοκιμάστηκαν 3
firmware, δοκιμάστηκαν όλα
splitter, δοκιμάστηκαν 4
provider, δεν δοκιμάστηκε άλλος...

επίσης 
αλλάχτηκε το εσωτερικό καλώδιο της πολυκατοικίας από κατανεμητή μέχρι κεντρική πρίζα σπιτιού.
δοκιμάστηκε το κύκλωμα σε άλλη πόρτα στο dslam της hol
αλλάχτηκε το φίλτρο στην ρεκλέτα παρόχων

το μόνο που δεν έχει γίνει είναι να αντικατασταθεί το netmod, αλλά το θεωρούσα περιττό αφενώς αφού προηγείται το splitter και αφετέρου το μόντεμ παίζει σχεδόν το ίδιο και καρφωμένο πάνω στην γραμμή να είναι.

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Αν στο downstream συγχρονίζει πολύ καλά και στο upstream συγχρονίζει στο μισό ή και παρακάτω τι φταίει?
> 
> 
> θόρυβος.. το downstream είναι σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες από το upstream :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


99.999% πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο...ειδικά στην isdn που έχω τα περιθώρια είναι μικρότερα....
λύση υπάρχει?

----------


## papashark

Να βάλεις το Modem στον κατανεμητή, και από εκεί να ανέβεις σπίτι σου με ethernet.

Δεν είναι ότι θα γλυτώσεις το μήκος, αλλά τις παρεμβολές και τα ματίσματα.

----------


## sotiris

Το δοκίμασα...η διαφορά είναι αμελητέα....1db καλύτερα...τρίχες...
επίσης έχω τραβήξει ξεχωριστό καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι το σπιτι και έβγαλα μια 2 κεντρική πρίζα...τίποτα πάλι.

να επισημάνω ότι έχει έρθει τεχνικός με αναλυτή από την HOL , τεχνικός με αναλύτή από την intracom, τεχνικοί (3-4 φορές) από ΟΤΕ....καμία βελτίωση...μάλιστα ενώ πριν το άνοιγμα της HOL στα 8Mbps έπαιζε το Upstream μου στα 500-600, τώρα είναι καρφωμένο στα 300...

Attainable data rate Kbit/s 4772 372 
ATM data rate Kbit/s 4347 338 
User data rate Kbit/s 3937 307 

Signal/Noise ratio dB 10 8 
Line attenuation dB 41 30

----------


## costas43gr

sotiris, σε εχουν σε κυκλωμα στις Αττικες ?

----------


## commando

μηπως ο τεχνικος απο Ιντρακομ ειχε μουσι?

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## tyfeonas

ρε παιδια να ρωτησω και εγω κατι.
απο εδω σας φαινεται οτι κατι δεν παει καλα



```
ATM data rate  	Kbit/s  	1024  	256
User data rate 	  Kbit/s 	 928 	  232
```

[/quote]

----------


## JS

> το μόνο που δεν έχει γίνει είναι να αντικατασταθεί το netmod, αλλά το θεωρούσα περιττό αφενώς αφού προηγείται το splitter και αφετέρου το μόντεμ παίζει σχεδόν το ίδιο και καρφωμένο πάνω στην γραμμή να είναι.


γιατί, δοκίμασες να αλλάξεις σπίτι και δεν δούλεψε ;;;
Μην λέμε και ότι θέμε  ::   ::   ::  

@tyfeonas
Το user data rate απο ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι η πραγματική ταχύτητα που έχεις συγχρονίσει και όχι η μέγιστη δυνατή. Η διαφορά σου είναι μικρή που μπορεί να λυθεί -ίσως- με τις δοκιμές που έκανε και ο Σωτήρης.

----------


## sotiris

> sotiris, σε εχουν σε κυκλωμα στις Αττικες ?


Όχι.

dalex
το μόντεμ είναι fritz box fon annexB, το netmod ειναι το παλιό, to splitter είναι το speedtouch, to dslam απέχει 2-2.5κμ σε ευθεία γραμμή, το πρώτο καφάο 25μ.

δοκιμές έχουν γίνει και με άλλο μόντεμ speedtouch adsl2 , με λίγο καλύτερη συμπεριφορά.
η γραμμή είναι ADSL 2+ (ITU G.992.5) Annex B.
δοκιμές έχουν γίνει και άμεσα πάνω στην πρίζα, και μέσα από το κατανεμητή, και με netmod και χωρίς,και με τα τηλέφωνα στο ένα καλώδιο και το ινέτ στο άλλο (έχω ανεβάσει και 2 καλώδιο από το κατανεμητή).
η συμπεριφορά είναι η ίδια.

πολύ καλό downstream, πολύ χάλια upstream.
η HOL δεν ξέρει τι άλλο να κάνει
ο ΟΤΕ ασχολείται μόνο με την τηλεφωνία
εγώ είμαι το θύμα
η ΕΕΤΤ ο εισαγγελάτος
το φόρουμ του adslgr και τώρα και αυτό, οι θεατές
το θέατρο του παραλόγου συνεχίζετε σταθερά, και εγώ ελπίζω σε 4 μήνες που λήγει η ετήσια δέσμευση να έχω μπορέσει να πάω σε κάποιο άλλον που θα δίνει full LLU και οχι sharred, και από την πρώτη βδομάδα θα αρχίσω τα εξώδικα.
γιατί τώρα είμαι ολίγον από μπαλλάκι ανάμεσα σε οτε και hol.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## ALTAiR

> είπα να κατεβάσω από irc και τίγκαρα έναν άδειο 120άρη


Τι εννοείς να κατεβάσεις από το irc?  ::

----------


## panoz

> Τι εννοείς να κατεβάσεις από το irc?


  ::   ::   ::   ::  

ε όχι!! σε λίγο θα μου πεις ότι δεν έχεις ακούσει και για τα newsgroups!!

για να σου λύσω τις απορίες δες εδώ για irc downloads και εδώ για newsgroups..


αν εξακολουθείς να έχεις απορίες, pm me  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Τώρα τα είδα:
> 
> Signal/Noise ratio dB 10 8
> Line attenuation dB 41 30
> 
> Αν το 2ο νούμερο είναι του upload, την έχεις βαμένη (το ξέρεις βέβαια).
> 
> 30 db attenuation που να κλειδώσουν σωστά τα καημένα τα modem/dslam. Το 41 είναι φυσιολογικό, το 30 όχι.
> 
> ...


To ξέρω ότι την έχω βάψει....απλά κάνω υπομονή να περάσει ο καιρός...

Πως αλλάζουν γραμμή?

ο ΟΤΕ τσέκαρε 2 φορές το καφαο, την μία που έδωσε και άλλο ζεύγος...

η HOL μου άλλαξε και πόρτα στο dslam της, κάποια στιγμή την είχαν πειράξει την πόρτα και κλείδωνα στα 2000/512, μέχρι που το πήρα γραμμή και τους ξέχεσα, μετά με πηγαν πάλι στο 4000/1000 και παίζω στα 4000/350.

τους έχω ζητήσει για αποζημίωση να με βάλουν σε 8000/512 (και ότι πιάσω) ατελώς μέχρι το τέλος της συνδρομής μου...

----------


## commando

shared llu is shit τελικα

----------


## argi

> shared llu is shit τελικα


Ενω το full LLU είναι καλύτερο???

Πήρα την forthnet... τους λεω οτι θελω μια καινουργια γραμμη στο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο τους (που εχω κοιταξει προηγουμενως οτι εχουν)... μου λενε οτι πρεπει υποχρεωτικα να αναβαθμίσω μια παλια συνδεση απο ΟΤΕ σε forthnet και με τηλεφωνία forthnet (υποχρεωτικά αν θέλω τα 4Mbps)
Τους απαντάω ότι θέλω τηλεφωνο απο ΟΤΕ για περνάει το fax οποτε δεν θελω να αλλαξω καποια απο τις υπαρχουσες γραμμες...

Μου λενε πρεπει να μπει σε υπαρχουσα γραμμη... 
Τους ρωταω αν είναι ηλίθιο να μπορούν να μετατρεψουν μια γραμμη αλλα δεν μπορούν να ανοίξουν μια απο την αρχή...

Και σε καθε περιπτωση τελικα μου είπαν ότι για να βάλω Full LLU forthnet πρέπει να βαλω καινουργια γραμμή ΟΤΕ (δηλαδή περίπου 3 βδομάδες και καμια 60αρια ευρώ, μετά να περιμένω να πάρω λογαριασμό (2 μήνες ακόμα) και μετά να παω στην forthnet (για άλλο ένα τουλαχιστον μήνα αναμονη)... Στην καλύτερη με το συμβολαιο του ΟΤΕ θα ξεκινουσε η διαδικασια δηλαδή 2 μήνες minimum χαμένοι...

Συγγνώμη αλλά αυτό είναι @@ LLU... 

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> shared llu is shit τελικα
> 
> 
> Ενω το full LLU είναι καλύτερο???
> 
> Πήρα την forthnet... τους λεω οτι θελω μια καινουργια γραμμη στο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο τους (που εχω κοιταξει προηγουμενως οτι εχουν)... μου λενε οτι πρεπει υποχρεωτικα να αναβαθμίσω μια παλια συνδεση απο ΟΤΕ σε forthnet και με τηλεφωνία forthnet (υποχρεωτικά αν θέλω τα 4Mbps)
> Τους απαντάω ότι θέλω τηλεφωνο απο ΟΤΕ για περνάει το fax οποτε δεν θελω να αλλαξω καποια απο τις υπαρχουσες γραμμες...
> ...


To πρόβλημα τους είναι ότι δεν μπορούνε να κάνουν αριθμοδότηση...

Πάντως δεν θες 2 μήνες να πάρεις λογαριασμό, πας με την αίτηση/συμβόλαιο που την έφτιαξες.

----------


## argi

To είπα και παραπάνω για το συμβόλαιο...
Και μπορούν μια χαρά να κάνουν αριθμοδήτηση... Αλλα εγω το μονο που ήθελα ήταν 4 Mbps Ιnet και οχι τηλεφωνο... 
Αυτοί μου είπαν οτι δεν μπορείς να έχεις inet χωρίς τηλεφωνο... Το τηλεφωνο δεν περναει fax και πρέπει υποχρεωτικά για να ξεφύγω απο τον ΟΤΕ να πάω πρώτα στον ΟΤΕ...

"Παραλογοοοοοο... δεν απαντά..."

@rg!

----------


## costas43gr

Φυσικο ειναι να γινει ετσι, γιατι ΚΑΜΙΑ εταιρια δεν εχει ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΟ ΧΑΛΚΟ, ολοι νοικιαζουν και ολα περναν απο κατανεμητες του οτε.
Αν εχεις προβλημα με την ποιοτητα της γραμμης οπως ο sotiris, τοτε ποιον θα κυνηγησεις ? εδω σε θελω.
Τον οτε που θα πει εισαι σε αλλο παροχο, ή τον παροχο που θα πει τα καλωδια ειναι του οτε.
Το ιδιο θα γινει και με τον sotiris ποιο πανω.

Και καθε χρονο θα αλαζουμε παροχο, για να πετυχουμε καλυτερη γραμμη και να πουλανε ολοι με την σειρα συνδρομες και ολα ωραια και καλα........

----------


## commando

> To είπα και παραπάνω για το συμβόλαιο...
> Και μπορούν μια χαρά να κάνουν αριθμοδήτηση... Αλλα εγω το μονο που ήθελα ήταν 4 Mbps Ιnet και οχι τηλεφωνο... 
> Αυτοί μου είπαν οτι δεν μπορείς να έχεις inet χωρίς τηλεφωνο... Το τηλεφωνο δεν περναει fax και πρέπει υποχρεωτικά για να ξεφύγω απο τον ΟΤΕ να πάω πρώτα στον ΟΤΕ...
> 
> "Παραλογοοοοοο... δεν απαντά..."
> 
> @rg!







Εκτος απο φαξ μηπως εχεις κ διατρητικες μηχανες ψαχνω μια για ενα μινι μουσειο που θα ηθελα να φτιαξω στην COMDEX.

----------


## argi

ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ τον χαλκό τον έχει ο ΟΤΕ... αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει πρώτα να παω στον ΟΤΕ για να γλυτωσω απο αυτον... Oξύμωρο εεε...

Οταν παρελαβα για δουλεια ενα μισθωμενο, ήρθε το τύπος απο τον ΟΤΕ, πήγε στο ΚΑΦΑΟ, βρήκε το καλώδιο έβαλε ενα ταμπελάκι και έφυγε... Μετά ήρθε ο τεχνικός της εταιρείας, μέτρησε το κύκλωμα και έβαλε τον δικό του εξοπλισμο.... So simple... Γιατί πρέπει ντε και καλά να κάνω συμβόλαιο με τον ΟΤΕ για την υπηρεσία τηλεφωνίας για να την καταργήσω αμέσως μετά... ??? Για το μονο που πρέπει να εχω σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ είναι το καλώδιο, το οποιο ειναι υποχρεωμένος για νομου να το παραχωρήσει έναντι προκαθορισμένου ανταλλαγματος...

Όσο για την forthnet, δεν είναι οτι δεν γίνεται... απλά δεν ξέρουν ακόμα τι τους γίνεται...

Commando εκτός απο τον δικό μας κόσμο υπάρχει και κόσμος που χρησιμοποιει το fax... ακόμα και αν δεν το χρησιμοποιείς εσύ, το χρησιμοποιούν οι άλλοι... Kαι ΟΧΙ... δεν είναι προοδος να μην μπορώ να κάνω σήμερα, με την καινουργια τεχνολογία, με κανένα τρόπο, κάτι που χτες ήταν αυτονόητο... 

@rg!

----------


## koki

Εγώ πήρα απάντηση στο αναλυτικό και ευγενέστατο email μου για pre-sales απορίες από τη forthnet "πάρτε τηλέφωνο". Εάν ήθελα να πάρω τηλέφωνο, δε νομίζουν ότι θα το είχα κάνει;

Αρχίζω και προβληματίζομαι  ::  Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μια εταιρεία του κλάδου το 2007 δεν μπορεί να χειριστεί το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο.

Ή απλά τα έχουν κάνει τόσο μπάχαλο που δεν έχουν ακριβείς απαντήσεις που να ρισκάρουν να μείνουν γραπτές;

Αναμένω αύριο για το β' επεισόδιο της κωμικής σειράς "θα μου απαντήσετε με email or else"

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Τι εννοείς να κατεβάσεις από το irc? 
> 
> 
>      
> 
> ε όχι!! σε λίγο θα μου πεις ότι δεν έχεις ακούσει και για τα newsgroups!!


OK, newsgroup ΟΚ...

 ::

----------


## argi

Ξ'εχασα να πω ότι συνολικά περίμενα 18 λεπτά στην αναμονή και μίλησα μαζί τους περίπου 7 απο τα οποία με είχαν 4 στην αναμονή για να ρωτήσουν κάποιον αλλο... 

Για να ΜΗΝ κάνω την δουλειά μου και να αγοράσω απο αυτούς εχασα 22 λεπτά για 3 λεπτά δουλεια... μόνο και μόνο για να μου πουν και αυτοί ότι και o Henry Ford _"Any customer can have a car painted any color that he wants so long as it is black."_ 

Να χαρώ εγω CS.

@rg!

----------


## dti

> To είπα και παραπάνω για το συμβόλαιο...
> Και μπορούν μια χαρά να κάνουν αριθμοδήτηση... Αλλα εγω το μονο που ήθελα ήταν 4 Mbps Ιnet και οχι τηλεφωνο... 
> Αυτοί μου είπαν οτι δεν μπορείς να έχεις inet χωρίς τηλεφωνο... Το τηλεφωνο δεν περναει fax και πρέπει υποχρεωτικά για να ξεφύγω απο τον ΟΤΕ να πάω πρώτα στον ΟΤΕ...
> 
> "Παραλογοοοοοο... δεν απαντά..."
> 
> @rg!


Λογικά ακούγονται στην εποχή του 2 και 3 play...  ::  
Χθες έχασα κι εγώ κάπου 10 λεπτά για να εξηγώ 2-3-4-5 τουλάχιστον φορές στον ατυχή νέοπα που ήταν στο customer service της vivodi οτι είμαι ΗΔΗ συνδρομητής, οτί έχω ΗΔΗ full llu εδώ και 3 χρόνια, ότι έχω ήδη dslphone, ότι στην παρούσα φάση δεν θέλω να πειραχθεί καν η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ (που ούτως ή άλλως δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη γραμμή που παρέχει adsl η Vivodi) εκείνος επέμενε κατά τη διάρκεια της τηλεφωνικής αίτησής μου για cable tv να με ρωτά διάφορα για την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ (σύμφωνα με εντολές κάποιου υποβολέα που ακουγόταν από δίπλα του...)
Έ, δεν άντεξα και του λέω: Δώσε μου να μιλήσω απευθείας με αυτόν που σου τα λέει γιατί δε θα βγάλουμε άκρη...
Κι αφού μου τον έδωσε  ::  , κι αφού του τα ξανα-εξήγησα από την αρχή, οτι απλά μια αλλαγή / αναβάθμιση από 2048/256 σε cable tv θέλω να κάνω, κλείσαμε ραντεβού για τον courier που θα μου φέρει να υπογράψω την αίτηση μεθαύριο...
Πάντως τηλεφωνικά μου είπαν οτι ισχύει η διατήρηση της static ip και στο cable tv (παρά τις αντίθετες φήμες μέχρι στιγμής)...
Θα δείξει σε λίγες μέρες...

----------


## JollyRoger

::  δεν το πιστεύω οτι αυτό το thread είναι ακόμα το γνωστό(!)  ::   ::   :: 

σε κανα χρόνο θα έχει πιάσει τις 120σελίδες και θα λέγεται:

"παρτε zuper dsl 12/20/30/60 μεγαμπίτ απο τη kukuruku-net"


απίστεφτο κι όμως αλληθινό... συνεχίζει!!!  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Ειναι ακριβως ο ιδιος χαμος που γινοταν με την μεταβαση απο 2.4 σε 5γιγα ενα πραμα.Δεν γινεται απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη.Εδω θυμαμαι οτι ο ΟΤΕ ειχε πεθανει να πουλησει κ διαφημιζε σαν αφηνιασμενος την isdn τοτε που ουτε drivers επισημα για xp δεν ειχαν κ η μαμα ομως το πηρε για χατηρι μας....Τωρα που ξυπνησε λιγο ο γκιαουρης ας δουμε τι θα κανουμε απο μερια μας κ ας αφησουμε τωρα τις ξανθιες στα τηλεφωνικα κεντρα.Οι ξανθιες αλλου.
Λοιπον ενδιαφεροντα τα ορια συχνοτητων up k down σε pstn κλπ κλπ.
Τελικα ειναι τζογος οι ηλεκτρομαγνητικες παρεμβολες κ οτι κατσει οπως λεει ο Thunder κ θα μας τα παιρνουν μια ζωη η υπαρχη τροπος να κανουμε ενα benchmark στην γραμμη κ τον ISP μας?
@argi καλα μη σκας και εγω εχω φαξ.KXF2710 αν το χρειαζονται τοσοι ομως γιατι ρε γαμωτο δε μπορω να το πουλησω?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

@commando, θα περάσει καιρός να πεταχτεί το fax... 
Αλήθεια πόσο το πουλάς (έτσι απο περιέργεια λέμε τώρα...)?

@rg!

----------


## commando

> @commando, θα περάσει καιρός να πεταχτεί το fax... 
> Αλήθεια πόσο το πουλάς (έτσι απο περιέργεια λέμε τώρα...)?
> 
> @rg!


καμια 50αρα ευρω ειναι με θερμικο χαρτι σκυλι κ με τηλεφωνητη...

----------


## gvaf

Άκου ρε τους κερατάδ....
Μετά απο 2,5 μήνες αναμονής της Vivodi μου λένε πάλι ότι ο πΟΤΕ τους τραβάει άλλες 30 μέρες (έτσι λένε τουλάχιστον) αναμονή .
Τους λέω ότι θέλω να κάνω ακύρωση και μου λένε ότι οκ στείλε το fax με την ακύρωση αλλά μάλλον τα λεφτά μου δεν θα τα πάρω πίσω .

Ακου ρεεεεεεεεε .

----------


## commando

> Άκου ρε τους κερατάδ....
> Μετά απο 2,5 μήνες αναμονής της Vivodi μου λένε πάλι ότι ο πΟΤΕ τους τραβάει άλλες 30 μέρες (έτσι λένε τουλάχιστον) αναμονή .
> Τους λέω ότι θέλω να κάνω ακύρωση και μου λένε ότι οκ στείλε το fax με την ακύρωση αλλά μάλλον τα λεφτά μου δεν θα τα πάρω πίσω .
> 
> Ακου ρεεεεεεεεε .


Kαι οι Αμπελοκηποι ειναι ΟΝ..........

----------


## smarag

και ο Πειραίας & ή Φρεαττύδα είναι ΟΝ...  ::

----------


## commando

Πουλα σταυρε πουλα να ερθουν οι Ολλανδεζες να παμε να τους πληρωνουμε συνδρομη να εχουμε κ τα τυχερα μας...

----------


## lambrosk

Ενημερωτικά η Vivodi έκλεισε τις υπηρεσίες της στα Χανιά και σε άλλες επαρχιακές πόλεις...  ::

----------


## commando

εσυ θα επαιρνες Ιντερνετ απο μια ξανθια CEO?

----------


## panoz

περισσότερο bandwidth για την Αθήνα! όσο παραμένει ανοιχτή..

----------


## commando

να σου παρω ενα GPS να βρισκεις ευκολα τα κεντρικα στο Χαλανδρι εσυ κ η sister οταν πηγαινετε να στηνεστε για παραπονα?

----------


## panoz

έχω gps  ::  έχω και γνωστό - γνωστού μέσα στη vivodi. έχω και αρκετά μεγάλη υπομονή.. έχω και μια OTENET ADSL μέχρι να ξεπεραστούν τα βρεφικά του cableTV. 

και στην τελική, το Χαλάνδρι έχει κάτι ωραίες ταβερνούλες, οπότε τα συνδυάζεις  ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## panoz

με νιώθεις  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Άντε ντε, γιά καμόν στον Κίσσα γιά σταβλίσια!


Χρύσανθος στα Βριλήσσια είναι η δύναμη... 
Τσικνίστηκε το topic...  ::

----------


## trendy

Ας κάνω έναν απολογισμό:
17/3 ταχυδρόμησα το φάκελο με τα δικαιολογητικά και την αίτηση για μετάβαση στο 2play. Υποτίθεται πλήρωσα κάτι παραπάνω για να πάει Α' προτεραιότητα, αλλά τελικά στη forthnet έφτασε 2/4. Στις 3/4 έφυγε η αίτηση από forthnet προς πΟΤΕ, λίγες μέρες μετά ξαναγύρισε στη forthnet "με επισημάνσεις για λάθη", στις 17/4 ξαναέφυγε από τη forthnet και πριν 10 μέρες έμαθα ότι στις 8/5 θα ενεργοποιόταν η υπηρεσία.
Το modem για κάποιον άκρως ηλίθιο λόγο μου το έστειλαν στην παλιά μου διεύθυνση στο Ηράκλειο, παρότι έχω φύγει κοντά 2 χρόνια από εκεί και το 2play μπήκε στο όνομα του πατέρα μου. Τώρα έχει ξεμείνει στην κούριερ στο Ηράκλειο, έστειλα mail στη Forthnet να αναλάβει να το φέρει πίσω, γιατί η κούριερ ήθελε έjτρα χρήματα για τη μεταφορά Ηράκλειο-Αθήνα. Στην τελική έχω το zyxel που προνόησα και το πήρα adsl2+ οπότε δε με νοιάζει και πολύ τι θα μου στείλουν (μόνο ίσως επειδή θα έχει και wireless, ώστε να παίζω μέσα στο σπίτι).
Σήμερα το μεσημέρι (13:45) και ενώ ήμουν στη δουλειά έσκασε sms από τη forthnet ότι η υπηρεσία θα ενεργοποιηθεί εντός λίγων ωρών και μου έστειλαν το νέο password για το adsl. Πήρα τηλέφωνο σπίτι και ήταν νεκρό. Μίλησα με τους γονείς μου στο κινητό να τους ενημερώσω για το τι γίνεται και δεν έχουν τηλέφωνο.Στις 17:00 που γύρισα σπίτι το τηλέφωνο έπαιζε κανονικά, το modem είχε ήδη συγχρονίσει και είχε συνδεθεί. Προφανώς δεν άλλαξαν τελικά το password και έμεινε το παλιό που είχα όντας συνδρομητής της forthnet. Επίσης δε χρειάστηκε να μείνω χωρίς internet για πάνω από 3 ώρες, την ώρα που στο τηλέφωνο μου έλεγαν για 3 βδομάδες. Αυτό που με έσωσε ήταν που δε διέκοψα την adsl από τον πΟΤΕ, παρά περίμενα να την κόψει η forthnet όταν θα χρειαζόταν.

Ο ήχος στο τηλέφωνο είναι πεντακάθαρος, σε σχέση με τη Lannet που είχαμε παλιότερα, πλέον οι κλήσεις προς κινητά δεν έχουν απόκρυψη και έχω και αναγνώριση κλήσεων.

Όσον αφορά το internet κομμάτι:
ZynOS



> Node-Lnk Status TxPkts RxPkts Errors Tx B/s Rx B/s Up Time
> 1-PPPoA Up 2886 3073 0 558 15290 0:03:24
> 
> My WAN IP (from ISP): my.ip.here
> 
> Ethernet: WAN:
> Status: Tx Pkts: 7197 Line Status: Up
> Collisions: 0 Rx Pkts: 6454 Upstream Speed: 512 kbps
> CPU Load = 7.30% Downstream Speed: 9952 kbps


mtr προς forthnet



> Host Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
> 1. bbras-llu-kln-02L0.forthnet.gr 0.0% 13 8.7 8.2 7.7 8.7 0.4
> 2. bbras-llu-kln-02L0.forthnet.gr 0.0% 13 8.8 8.6 7.4 11.9 1.1
> 3. core-kln-02.forthnet.gr 23.1% 13 7.3 20.5 7.3 79.3 26.6
> 4. 212.251.94.69 0.0% 12 9.0 8.6 7.9 9.4 0.5
> 5. core-ath-07.forthnet.gr 0.0% 12 9.1 9.2 8.3 12.7 1.1
> 6. serv-ath-05.forthnet.gr 0.0% 12 8.6 8.8 8.3 9.6 0.4
> 7. http://www.forthnet.gr 0.0% 12 34.4 11.0 8.3 34.4 7.4


Λίγο ενδεικτικό download, το mirror του slackware που κάνω εβδομαδιαία από το ntua τελείωσε σε 2 ώρες, σε αντίθεση με την 768 που κράταγε 1,5+ μέρα.

----------


## papashark

Tελικά μόνο 512 upload δίνει η forthnet ?

----------


## trendy

Ναι, θα ήταν πολύ ονειρικό να είναι 1Mbps. Ας είναι και έτσι... έχω πιο πολύ upload από το download που είχα πριν τα Χριστούγεννα.  ::

----------


## WaVe

Όλα αυτά που λες είναι πολύ λογικά με την ισχύει του νέου RUO, άλλωστε αυτό έλεγε, να μην μένουμε χωρίς internet k βεβαια να γίνετε η όλη διαδικασία σε λίγες μέρες.
Εσένα επειδή δεν σε "έπιασε" από την αρχή το καλο ήταν ότι δεν έμεινες χωρίς internet.
Σε εφαρμογή δεν το είχα δει το νέο RUO και χαίρομαι που τελικά από ότι φαίνεται δουλεύει, τώρα μπορώ να πάω και εγώ σε κάποια άλλη εταιρία που το σκέφτομαι τόσο καιρό  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Δεν μένω Ηράκλειο, αυτό όμως δεν στάθηκε εμπόδιο στην courrier (Interattika) να κάνει 13 μέρες να παραδόσει τον εξοπλiσμό  ::  !!
Τελικά στον μήνα επάνω ήλθε και το πολυπόθητο SMS "ότι η υπηρεσία θα ενεργοποιηθεί εντός λίγων ωρών και μου έστειλαν το νέο password για το adsl"
μέτα από 1 ώρα διακοπή τηλεφώνου ανακαλύπτω οτι είμαι πλέον στην Forthnet
Εδω αρχίζουν όλα (περιληπτικά για να μην κουράσω)
1. Η δρομολόγηση των τηλεφωνημάτων ήταν λάθος. Συνδεόντουσαν φίλοι από τη Ανάβησσο αλλά από δίπλα ΟΧΙ  ::  
2. Κλήση από κινητά προς το σπίτι ΟΧΙ  ::  
3. Internet OXI  ::  
Για τo τηλέφωνο χρειάστηκε 1 ημέρα και 4 τηλέφωνα στην τεχνική υποστήριξη (πάει το πρωινό)
Για την κινητή τηλεφωνία 4 ώρες, εκτός από τα σπίρτα της vodafon που είχαν περάσει το τηλέφωνο στην database σαν 211 αντι 210 (έ forthnet είναι λογικον !!). Αυτοί χρειάστηκαν 4 ημέρες και 4 τηλεφωνήματα να καταλάβουν οτι είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα.

Το Internet τώρα
1. Συγχρονίζει το modem ( vigor 2800vgi), login τπτ
2. Ανακάλυψα οτι διατήρησαν το παλιο password και είχα βάλει αυτό που έστειλαν (1 τηλέφωνο)
3. Αρχίζω δοκιμές με αλλαγή firmware τπτ. Σταματάω και αποφασίζω να περιμένω το USR της Forthnet. Παίρνω την courrier αρχίζω (*^(^(^@@!%  ::   ::  και κάνουν 2 ημέρες να to στείλουν.
4. βαζω το USR της Forthnet τπτ. Αρχίζει το δεύτερο ημίχρονο με Forthnet. Aνακαλύπτουμε οτι δεν πηγαίνουν τα πακέτα προς στο κέντρο τους. Τους πείθω να πάνε να κοιτάξουν το κέντρο Κεραμεικού.Το ημίχρονο κράτησε 4 ημέρες.
6. Σήμερα μετά από δοκιμές splitter, firmware, PPPoA, PPPoE (σε συνδιασμό των n άνα n) συνδέθηκα στα 10 Mbps με το vigor2800. Παίζει μόνο σε PPoE (διευκρίνηση από την forthnet καμμία)!

Αν αυτά είναι προιόντα για end-users, τότε εγώ είμαι γιαγιά απ' το χωριό.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


```
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
09/05/2007 03:02:09
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 437.03Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 8.49Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
```

----------


## sotiris

Έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα με τουσ εναλλακτικούς...σύντομα θα ζητάμε τον ΟΤΕ....τουλάχιστον εκεί έχεις σίγουρα τηλεφωνία σωστή και άριστη.

----------


## argi

Tο θέμα του "δεν μπορούν να με πάρουν τηλεφωνο" είναι αναμενόμενο λόγω φορητοτητας γιατι χρειάζεται κάποιος χρόνος να ενημερωθούν οι βάσεις όλων των παρόχων... Αυτό απο όσο ξέρω γίνεται 3 φορές την μέρα (με επιφύλαξη...) αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση στην μέρα πάνω εχει λυθεί...

Πάρόλα αυτά δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα στο "να πάρεις εσύ"...

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η φορητοτητα είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση και αυτός ο χρόνος είναι μικρό (και μη αποφευκτεο payload...). Φανταστείτε το σαν το DNS ένα πράγμα, που δεν περνανε οι αλλαγές αμέσως...

Εγω πιστευω ότι μια χαρά είναι όπως τα ακούω... (εκτός βέβαια απο τις βάσεις με τα πελατολογια και τα λογιστηρια που ειναι για κλάμματα... για αυτο και καταλήγουν αλλου για αλλου τα δέματα ασχέτως αν έχεις δώσει τα σωστά στοιχεία στην αίτηση...)

@rg!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Tο θέμα του "δεν μπορούν να με πάρουν τηλεφωνο" είναι αναμενόμενο λόγω φορητοτητας γιατι χρειάζεται κάποιος χρόνος να ενημερωθούν οι βάσεις όλων των παρόχων... Αυτό απο όσο ξέρω γίνεται 3 φορές την μέρα (με επιφύλαξη...) αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση στην μέρα πάνω εχει λυθεί...
> 
> Πάρόλα αυτά δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα στο "να πάρεις εσύ"...
> 
> Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η φορητοτητα είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση και αυτός ο χρόνος είναι μικρό (και μη αποφευκτεο payload...). Φανταστείτε το σαν το DNS ένα πράγμα, που δεν περνανε οι αλλαγές αμέσως...
> 
> Εγω πιστευω ότι μια χαρά είναι όπως τα ακούω... (εκτός βέβαια απο τις βάσεις με τα πελατολογια και τα λογιστηρια που ειναι για κλάμματα... για αυτο και καταλήγουν αλλου για αλλου τα δέματα ασχέτως αν έχεις δώσει τα σωστά στοιχεία στην αίτηση...)
> 
> @rg!


Σε μία ώρα έπρεπε να έίναι όλα ΟΚ, δεν υπάρχει αποδεκτή καθυστέρηση. 
Αν δεν πλήρωνε ο πελάτης ΟΚ αλλά πληρώνει και τα πάγια του και όλα.

Φίλος στη Μιχαλακοπούλου 4 μηνες τώρα δε συγχρονίζει το modem του με την HOL και λήγει όπου να ναι, τα ρίχνουνε φυσικά στον ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ λέει δε φταίει κλπ
Αίσχος απλά...

----------


## JS

Επειδή έκλεισα και εγώ 4μηνο+ στην tellas...

Τηλεφωνία
=======
Ποιότητα: άψογη
Διαθεσιμότητα: Μέχρι πριν μισό μήνα, κάθε μέρα 21:00-21:30 δεν είχα τηλέφωνο !!! Απο εκεί και πέρα, ανά εβδομάδα κάνει καμμια βλακειούλα.

Ίντερνετ
======
Απο το 1ο λεπτό που συχρόνισε δεν υπήρξε ούτε λεπτό downtime...100% διαθεσιμότητα !!! Καταπληκτικό !
Ταχύτητα επίσης απο το 1ο λεπτό είχα 3.8Mbps εσωτερικό και 3.4-3.8Mbps με Ευρώπη ανεξαρτήτως ώρας,μέρα,μήνα,...
Upload καρφωτά πάνω απο 400 ανεξαρτήτως χώρας στην Ευρώπη.
Pings σχετικά μεγάλα (αν και fast path) μέχρι πριν 10 μέρες (3ψήφια νούμερα) ενώ τώρα έχω νορμάλ νούμερα.


Γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος αν και το τηλέφωνο δεν είναι κάτι σημαντικό για εμένα. Αν ήταν σημαντικό θα έμενα ΟΤΕ.  ::

----------


## argi

> Σε μία ώρα έπρεπε να έίναι όλα ΟΚ, δεν υπάρχει αποδεκτή καθυστέρηση. 
> Αν δεν πλήρωνε ο πελάτης ΟΚ αλλά πληρώνει και τα πάγια του και όλα.
> 
> Φίλος στη Μιχαλακοπούλου 4 μηνες τώρα δε συγχρονίζει το modem του με την HOL και λήγει όπου να ναι, τα ρίχνουνε φυσικά στον ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ λέει δε φταίει κλπ
> Αίσχος απλά...


To θέμα που δεν μπορούν να σε πάρουν, είναι καθαρά τεχνικό... δεν νομίζω να μπορούν να το κάνουν καλύτερα... όπως είπα και πιο πάνω με τον ίδιο τρόπο που δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις οι αλλαγές στο DNS να εφαρμόζονται αμέσως globally, αντίστοιχα και με αυτο..

Βέβαια ΟΛΟΙ (μηδενός εξαιρουμένου) είναι χάλια στην εξυπηρετηση και κανένας δεν έχει παραδώσει στην ώρα που υποσχέθηκε... 

@rg!

----------


## sokratisg

> Επειδή έκλεισα και εγώ 4μηνο+ στην tellas...
> ............
> ............


Παρόμοια εμπειρία και εδώ στην Καλλιθέα. Πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την TELLAS. Ειλικρινά εάν έβγαινε κάποια στιγμή και ανακοίνωνε και περισσότερο bandwidth με την ίδια διαθεσιμότητα δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να υπογράψω συμβόλαιο για άλλο ένα έτος.

Απλά φανταστικοί. 

Για το τηλέφωνο ούτε λόγος μιας και δεν έχει πέσει heavy testing, οπότε τα συναισθήματα είναι ανάμικτα.

----------


## dsfak

> Επειδή έκλεισα και εγώ 4μηνο+ στην tellas...
> 
> Τηλεφωνία
> =======
> Ποιότητα: άψογη
> Διαθεσιμότητα: Μέχρι πριν μισό μήνα, κάθε μέρα 21:00-21:30 δεν είχα τηλέφωνο !!! Απο εκεί και πέρα, ανά εβδομάδα κάνει καμμια βλακειούλα.
> 
> Ίντερνετ
> ======
> ...


Μία από τα ίδια με Τελλας ! Μόνο να συμπληρώσω ότι και μένα το τηλέφωνο κάποιες φορές ξαφνικά κόβεται για κάνα μισάωρο και αρχίζουν τα γαμ@σταυρίδια...

Κατά τα άλλα το Ιnternet είναι καρφωμένο στα 3,6 MBit και παίζει ανεξαρτήτως χώρας/μέρας/ώρας...  ::  
Η διαφορά μου όμως είναι ότι τα pings ήταν από την αρχή της τάξης των 20 max 30 ms...  ::  
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν φταίει ότι έχω στήσει ένα mikrotik που παίζει με PPOE με το modem της Τελλας και δεν μπαίνω δηλαδή με απλό PPOA...  :: 

To κακό όμως είναι ότι ξαφνικά εκεί που μιλάς VOIP χάνει πακέτα και είναι σαν να κόβεται η σύνδεση...  ::   ::   ::  μετά όμως από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα δουλεύει πάλι κανονικά... !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν φταίει ότι έχω στήσει ένα mikrotik που παίζει με PPOE με το modem της Τελλας και δεν μπαίνω δηλαδή με απλό PPOA...


Το είχα δοκιμάσει πριν μήνες αυτό (σε ΟΤΕ & Forthnet με ένα speedtouch) και είχα σε idle γραμμή ~40ms.

Χωρίς καμία αλλαγή στην τοπολογία του δικτύου μου και απλά βάζοντας το speedtouch σε bridge mode και να κάνει 'dial' αυτό τότε είχα ~15-18ms σε idle γραμμή.

Τώρα ή παπαρίζεται το ppp του mikrotik ή το overhead μέσα από το mikrotik είναι τόσο μεγάλο που δικαιολογεί το μεγαλύτερο latency.
Δεν ασχολήθηκα παραπέρα μιας και με bridge mode μια χαρά έκανα την δουλειά μου  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν φταίει ότι έχω στήσει ένα mikrotik που παίζει με PPOE με το modem της Τελλας και δεν μπαίνω δηλαδή με απλό PPOA...


Επειδή το θέμα έχει ξανασχολιαστεί, απλά ένα σχόλιο και από μένα.

Όταν είχα δοκιμάσει παλαιότερα για PPPoE από Mikrotik είχα παρατηρήσει φοβερό lag στην γραμμή. (Μιλάμε σε bw-test από 3200kbps έπεσε στα 2800kbps).
Οπότε από τότε dial κάνουν μόνο τα modem.  :: 

Πάντως σε γενικές γραμμές το PPPoE του Mikrotik είναι λίγο πεπαλαιωμένο και δεν είναι και η καλύτερη υλοποίηση.

----------


## dsfak

Μπα σε μένα έπαιζε καλύτερα ο συνδυασμός με μικροτικ παρά με απλο PPOA και μάλιστα δοκιμασμένο με 2 modems. Ένα της τελλάς το Siemens Speedstream και ένα καινούργιο UsRobotics 9107. Τελικά πούλησα το UsRobotics και κράτησα την μπακατέλα το Siemens αλλά με το μικροτικ να κάνει όλη την δουλειά είμαι μια χαρα...  ::  

Τελικά βλακείες έγραφα παραπάνω τώρα που το βλέπω...Τα pings σε idle γραμμή παίζουν κάτω από 15ms και με traffic πάνε γύρω στα 40-50ms..

----------


## JS

Δεν παίζει ρόλο το PPP τόσο μεγάλο για να το συζητάμε  ::  
Απλά κάτι λογικά θα κάνανε στο δικό μου dslam.

Δεν έχω παίξει ποτέ με PPPoA...πάντα με bridged modem και pc ή τέρας ρούτερ.
Πως αλλιώς θα μπορέσω να ανοίγω 3000 connections  ::   ::   ::  

Το ping μου πάντως επιτέλους έπεσε κάτω απο 80 με Ιταλία και 90 με Αγγλία.
Τα ms που αναφέρετε είναι με Ελλάδα ;

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Cha0s

> Τα ms που αναφέρετε είναι με Ελλάδα ;


Προσωπικά τα ms που αναφέρω είναι στο 1ο hop.

Το τι latency έχω πχ με Γερμανία ή Αμερική είναι άλλο μεγάλο κεφάλαιο και οι παράγοντες που επηρρεάζουν την συνολική απόδοση αυξάνονται εκθετικά  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> ....
> Πάντως σε γενικές γραμμές το PPPoE του Mikrotik είναι λίγο πεπαλαιωμένο και δεν είναι και η καλύτερη υλοποίηση.


Επειδή είμαι σε προβληματισμό αυτές τις μέρες σχετικά με το 2play της Forthnet
1. το Vigor2800, ενας εξαιτερικός modem-router κατά τα άλλα, με forthnet 2play / 10 Mbps παρουσιάζει πολλά disconnect ( 7-8 / ημέρα)
2. Μάλλον δεν οφείλεται στον θόρυβο (SNR 19.5 - 20.0 με loop attenuation 17.0), αλλά σε κάτι άλλο που δεν εντόπισα (παρεπιπτόντως το PPoA δεν δουλεύει με τίποτα, το PPoE είναι ΟΚ). Στο firmware έχω δοκιμάσει όλες τις λύσεις της Draytek
3. Το dyndns με αυτή την κατάσταση πάει περίπατο
4. Δεν προβλέπεται προς το παρόν static ip στο 2play
Σκέφτομαι να μην ξαναρχίσω το σπορ αναζήτησης. Ακόμα και πανάκριβο router να αγοράσω δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση οτι θα είναι ΟΚ.
Η λύση που καταλήγω είναι ένα απλό modem με καλό wan interface, χωρίς ιδιαίτερες δυνατότητες σε συνδυασμό με PIII + ipcop ή pfsense. Ενα από τα ερωτήματα είναι η δυνατότητα dyndns για τα συγκεκριμένα.
Κάθε συμβουλή ευπρόσδεκτη ..

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## sotiris

> Πως αλλιώς θα μπορέσω να ανοίγω 3000 connections


παλιοβδέλλα!!  ::

----------


## dalex

/....

----------


## noisyjohn

> Δεν προβλέπεται προς το παρόν static ip στο 2play
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς 
> Οι tellasμένοι εδω μέσα, μπορούν να μας πουν αν ισχύουν οι τιμές για static IPs που είχε η tellas;
> Ήτοι, 5 ευρώ + φπα (για 1 στατική) και
> 8 + φπα για (το επιπλέον) /29 subnet (8 IPs)
> ?????


Thanks για τις πληροφορίες  :: 
Μολις πήρα την Forthnet, όχι, δεν πρόκειται να βάλουν static ip (γιατί ρε παιδιά;...) 
Μια και πράγματι δεν με ενδιαφέρει ο squid, τελικά βλέπω αυτό:
pfsence + 
http://www.soekris.com/net4501.htm $151 main board με 3 Ethernet
http://www.soekris.com/lan16x1.htm $99 4πλος ethernet adaptor
+ 30 για case κλπ.
και καθάρισα για τα επόμενα 5 χρόνια (ή 15 :: 
Τουλάχιστον θα ξέρω τί έχω ... έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω specs για USR, zyxel, cisco, alcatel.. (όσο για το http://www.adslgr.com, το χάος... καμμία άκρη)

----------


## alasondro

μην πάρεις soekris είναι πανάκριβα και με πολύ χάλια cpu περίμενε να βγουν τα καινούργια της pcengines

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Τα ms που αναφέρετε είναι με Ελλάδα ;
> 
> 
> Προσωπικά τα ms που αναφέρω είναι στο 1ο hop.


Ε, τότε εντάξει...εγώ μίλαγα για Ευρώπη.
Με 1ο hop έχω 6ms σταθερά κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα.

----------


## dsfak

> μην πάρεις soekris είναι πανάκριβα και με πολύ χάλια cpu περίμενε να βγουν τα καινούργια της pcengines


Βάλε ένα wrapάκι να κάνεις την δουλειά σου ! Εγώ το έχω με μικροτικ που το ξέρω κιόλας και στήνεις ότι rules θέλεις μέσα...

Αν θες να του ρίξεις pfsense ή IPCOP το πετάς σε μια CF και δουλεύει σαν να τανε pc, χωρίς την κατανάλωση του PC...  ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## noisyjohn

ευχαριστώ παιδιά, καλά που σας ρώτησα,  ::  τελικά θα την πάταγα ..

@ dalex Εχω squid (σε ubuntu server ταρατσόβιο), τώρα που εβαλα και 2play, θα βάλω κάτι παραπάνω ...  ::

----------


## trendy

Μην ξεχάσετε να μπείτε στο proxy mesh!
Cache μοιράζετε στους υπόλοιπους squids, δε δίνετε bandwidth αν δεν το θέλετε.
Τώρα για τις απαιτήσεις, πιο παλιά ο proxy μου ήταν ένα P166MMX με 128 και αργότερα 256MB πριν τον αναβαθμίσω. Έπαιζε περίφημα χωρίς πρόβλημα στη cpu. Η μνήμη ήταν ρυθμισμένη για τις περιορισμένες δυνατότητες που είχε.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Επειδή είμαι σε προβληματισμό αυτές τις μέρες σχετικά με το 2play της Forthnet


προβληματισμός που μάλλον χειροτερεύει. μάλλον έχω πέσει σε ζονγκ. Πολλά disconnect αδικαιολόγητα από πλευράς τοπικού βρόγχου (σήμα/θόρυβο σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα, 22). Το κερασάκι ήρθε παρασκευή βράδυ, και από τότε ντεν εχει ινδερνετ ... συγχρονίζει, tx cells 2^16 rx cells 0, δηλαδή traffic από κέντρο κεραμεικού ----> modem τέλος.Αυτή είναι η δεύτερη φορά. Οι παίδες (η παιδάκια) στην forthnet σηκώνουν τα χέρια. Η απορία είναι απλή, αφού μάλλον δεν συγκινούνται να τσεκάρουν τo κέντρο στον κεραμεικό:
Ποιόν κυνηγάω και με ποιά σειρά; forhnet, ote, ote+forthnet, κλπ  :: 
με κάποια επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση πλζ
π.χ. μολότωφ στο κέντρο κεραμεικού μήπως το φτιάξουν απ' την αρχή  ::

----------


## Vigor

> π.χ. μολότωφ στο κέντρο κεραμεικού μήπως το φτιάξουν απ' την αρχή


Άσχετο, αλλά έχουν υποπέσει μήπως και στην αντίληψη κάποιου από εσάς πυρπολημένα ερμάρια (π.χ. ΚΑΦΑΟ, μηχανισμοί φωτεινών σηματοδοτών) σε διάφορες περιοχές της Αθήνας? Ή μήπως είναι δική μου μόνο καχυποψία πως εσκεμμένα πυρπολούνται οι εν λόγω εξοπλισμοί με σκοπό την (αναγκαστική πλέον) αντικατάστασή τους από την αρμόδια υπηρεσία?  ::

----------


## trendy

Μάλλον είναι για τις κάμερες κυκλοφορίας αυτά τα καφάο που καίνε.

----------


## noisyjohn

> ....Ή μήπως είναι δική μου μόνο καχυποψία πως εσκεμμένα πυρπολούνται οι εν λόγω εξοπλισμοί με σκοπό την (αναγκαστική πλέον) αντικατάστασή τους από την αρμόδια υπηρεσία?


Θα σου απαντήσω σε μερικές ημέρες ....  ::  
Στα σοβαρά τώρα, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα ασυμβατότητας. Mυνήματα του τύπου "no response from server" δεν δικαιολογούνται σε γραμμή με SNR > 20 dB και loop attenuation < 17. Στο διάστημα που δούλεψε η σύνδεση, το test έδειχνε 8.58 mbps. που επίσης δεν δικαιoλογεί τα πολλά corrected blocks. Σε ένα έλεγχο που κάναμε με τον τεχνικό, βρήκε "concurrent connection attempts.." επίσης κουλό. Τώρα αν ανήκω στο άτυχο 3% φύρα, θα πρέπει να το μάθω το συντομότερο, περιμένω δηλαδή μία απάντηση με υπευθυνότητα σύντομα και οχι μετά από 3 μήνες. στο μεταξύ να ετοιμάζω το pfsense...  :: 

@ trendy
Από τα 2 που ξέρω το ένα (Καλλιρόης) είχε κάμερα κοντά.

----------


## Cha0s

> Μάλλον είναι για τις κάμερες κυκλοφορίας αυτά τα καφάο που καίνε.


Και στην Ηλιούπολη πέρσυ που κάψανε κοντά στα πολυκλαδικά κάτι ΚΑΦΑΟ ήταν για τις κάμερες που έχουν τοποθετηθεί για την παρακολούθηση της κίνησης στην Βουλιαγμένης.

----------


## trendy

Τότε μάλλον για τα ίδια λέμε. Το είχα διαβάσει στο indymedia.

----------


## alasondro

@noisyjohn
το modem που δίνει η forthnet πάντως ( το usr ) είναι για τα μπάζα....
τις τελευταίες μαι δύο μέρες είχα και εγώ αρκετά προβλήματα με disconnects που φαίνεται όμως να λύθηκαν όταν έβαλα το modem να παίζει ως bridge και το ppp να γίνεται από το OpenWRT από εκείνη την στιγμή εδώ και δύο μέρες δηλαη δεν έχει κάνει disconnect ξανα. Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει έτσι....


τα καφάο παιδιά τα καίνε σίγουρα για τις κάμερες....έχει γίνει πολλές φορές

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> Μάλλον είναι για τις κάμερες κυκλοφορίας αυτά τα καφάο που καίνε.
> 
> 
> Και στην Ηλιούπολη πέρσυ που κάψανε κοντά στα πολυκλαδικά κάτι ΚΑΦΑΟ ήταν για τις κάμερες που έχουν τοποθετηθεί για την παρακολούθηση της κίνησης στην Βουλιαγμένης.


Δυστηχώς οι αλήτες δεν ξεχωρίζουν πάντα ποιό είναι το σωστό καφάο, και την έχουν πληρώσει και άλλα κέντρα...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> ...


Ούτε οι του ΟΤΕ δεν τα ξέρουνε... πόσο μάλλον οι εναλλακτικοί!!!

----------


## papashark

"εναλακτηκοί".... αααααααααχαχαχαχα

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> ...


ναι το ομολογω βρηκα ενα μισοκαμενο και βρεμμενο ανεμιστηρα 220V απο αυτο το καφαο και τον πηρα λετε να πρεπει να παω να παραδοθω?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> ...


Oχι, έχεις μπερδευτεί.

Εσύ θες να είσαι με τους έξω, όχι με τους μέσα !  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Μέσα είναι πιο καλά πάντως.

----------


## trendy

Έχουμε κάλυψη στον Κορυδαλλό;

----------


## noisyjohn

> Έχουμε κάλυψη στον Κορυδαλλό;


Oxι και είναι ευκαιρία να αποκτήσουμε, είμαι 10η μέρα χωρίς σύνδεση ..  ::

----------


## dti

> Έχουμε κάλυψη στον Κορυδαλλό;


Λογικά έχουμε κάλυψη και στον "Κορυδαλλό"! Ο κόμβος xrisoula είναι πολύ κοντά... Τώρα αν παίζει το hotspot από κει μέσα, είναι άλλη ιστορία... 

Μία ακόμη κοινωνική προσφορά του awmn!  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Nα πω και γω τον πονο μου τωρα 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ και ερχεται ακομα το cable tv 
μαλλον τωρα ριχνουν τα καλωδια η δικαιολογια τραγικη εδω και ενα μηνα με καθυστερει η φορητοτητα 

μην ξανακουσω για ιδιωτικο τομεα τουλαχιστον για ΕΛΛΑΔΑ 
Ζητω ο Δημοσιος τομεας ετη φωτος μπροστα απο τον καθε τυχαρπαστο ιδιωτη

----------


## ngia

> Nα πω και γω τον πονο μου τωρα 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ και ερχεται ακομα το cable tv 
> μαλλον τωρα ριχνουν τα καλωδια η δικαιολογια τραγικη εδω και ενα μηνα με καθυστερει η φορητοτητα 
> 
> μην ξανακουσω για ιδιωτικο τομεα τουλαχιστον για ΕΛΛΑΔΑ 
> Ζητω ο Δημοσιος τομεας ετη φωτος μπροστα απο τον καθε τυχαρπαστο ιδιωτη


Μανώλη, απλά φταίει ότι είσαι γκαντέμης .. και ότι βιάζεσαι ..
3 βδομάδες σύνολο για 2play/10mbps

----------


## papashark

> Nα πω και γω τον πονο μου τωρα 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ και ερχεται ακομα το cable tv 
> μαλλον τωρα ριχνουν τα καλωδια η δικαιολογια τραγικη εδω και ενα μηνα με καθυστερει η φορητοτητα 
> 
> μην ξανακουσω για ιδιωτικο τομεα τουλαχιστον για ΕΛΛΑΔΑ 
> Ζητω ο Δημοσιος τομεας ετη φωτος μπροστα απο τον καθε τυχαρπαστο ιδιωτη


Δεν βάζει καλώδια η vivodi μέχρι στο σπίτι σου...

H διαδιακασία είναι εξαιρετικά απλή.

Κάνεις την αίτηση στον Χ ενναλακτικό, την επομενη μέρα τσεκάρη ότι όλα είναι οκ και μπορεί να σε εξυπηρετήση, την τρίτη μέσα στέλνει την αίτηση στον πΟΤΕ. Περιμένει απάντηση από τον πΟΤΕ παράλληλα ετοιμάζει την πόρτα στο dslam του, και περιμένει να του απαντήσει ο πΟΤΕ για να σου στείλει με courier τον εξοπλισμό. Απαντάει ο πΟΤΕ, ενεργοποιεί την ζεύξη και εκείνοι κάνουν τις ρυθμίσεις στο dslam, σε πέρνουν τηλέφωνο να συνδεθείς.

Σκέψου τώρα που μπορεί να καθυστερίσει ο ιδιώτης και που ο πΟΤΕ...

Δεν νομίζω ότι καθυστερούν οι ενναλακτικοί, μάλλον ο πΟΤΕ το κάνει επείτηδες και μάλιστα έχουν επιτυχία οι πράξεις του, από ότι βλέπω στο πόσο κατηγορείς τον ενναλακτικό για τον πόλεμο που του κάνει ο πΟΤΕ...

----------


## ngia

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EETT/N ... _4_07.html
http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a ... 007_190004
http://venus.cslab.aueb.gr/portal/index ... &Itemid=55

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

να το θέσω αλλιώς και για να δούμε και μια άλλη παράμετρο παραβλέπω το μεγαλύτερο ψέμα που λένε οι παροχοι οτι σε 30 εργάσιμες θα είσαι οκ 

ο θείος μου έκανε αιτηση στην on και πήρε τη γραμουλα ακριβώς στο μήνα 

εγώ 3 μήνες και περιμένω ακόμα είμαστε στο ίδιο διώροφο οι αριθμοί μας είναι παρεμφερής απλά ο παροχος αλαζει εκτός και αν ο ΟΤΕ κάνει διακρισεις και μεταξύ των παροχον 

τις πταίει κύριοι μήπως ότι δεν έχουν τεχνικούς να καλύψουν την ζήτηση και γιατί διαφημίζουν τις 30 εργάσιμες και γιατί να μένω εγκλωβισμένος γνωρίζοντας ότι αν ακυρώσω την αίτηση ίσως να περιμένω άλλο τόσο για τον επόμενο εναλλακτικό 

παρεμπίπτοντος η ον σερνετε ελεινα και το τραγικότερο ειναι οτι δεν μπορείς να διαλέξεις pasword στο ρουτερ me on και οn μπαίνεις στο ρουτερ και κάνεις οτι θες τεσπα αυτο ειναι άλλο θεμα

----------


## costas43gr

```
ο συνδρομητής θα εξακολουθεί να εξυπηρετείται από τον προηγούμενο πάροχο  (πάροχο -δότη). Με την ρύθμιση αυτή, η ΕΕΤΤ δίνει λύση στο πρόβλημα πλήθους συνδρομητών που μένουν εγκλωβισμένοι, συχνά χωρίς να λαμβάνουν τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες, κατά την διάρκεια της αλλαγής παρόχου.
```

Αυτο αναφερεται στο πρωτο λινκ που εδωσε ο ngia, οποτε εσυ εχεις τηλ. αλλα δεν εχεις την υπηρεσια που εκανες αιτηση αγορας. Οταν αποφασσει ο ποτε, θα δωσει την γραμμη σε αλλον παροχο.
Ετσι ειναι ολοι ευχαριστημενοι και κανεις δεν μπορει να κυνηγησει κανεναν.
Ειναι δυνατον ''να βαλω τα χερακια μου να βγαλω τα ματακια μου'' απο το κρατος στο κρατος ?
Αν κατα λαθος παει προς τα εκει η δουλεια, αντε να βρει στο φρυδι......ματι δεν βγαινει.

Το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις, ειναι καταγγελεια στην εεττ ή οπου αλλου και για τους δυο και να περιμενεις.
Εφοσον λεει σε 30 μερες, την 30κοστη μερα το πρωι πρεπει να φυγουν και οι καταγγελιες προς τις δυο μεριες.

Αν γινοταν απο ολους αυτους που εχουν πεσει σε τετοια λουμπα, πιστευω να ειχαν αλλαξει λιγο τα πραγματα, αλλα ειμαστε λιγο μαλακοι οταν ειναι να διεκδικησουμε τα δικαιωματα μας...η Ελλαδα του ''Ωχ δεν βαριεσε...''

----------


## noisyjohn

> ........
> Μανώλη, απλά φταίει ότι είσαι γκαντέμης .. και ότι βιάζεσαι ..
> 3 βδομάδες σύνολο για 2play/10mbps


Πραγματικά άμα αρχίσει η γκαντεμιά.... 3 βδομάδες σύνολο για ενεργοποίηση 2play και άλλες 2 για να δουλέψει σωστά. Από όλους τους συνδρομητές στο συγκεκριμένο DSLAM ήμουνα ο μόνος με προβληματικό port!  ::

----------


## JS

> παρεμπίπτοντος η ον σερνετε ελεινα και το τραγικότερο ειναι οτι δεν μπορείς να διαλέξεις pasword στο ρουτερ me on και οn μπαίνεις στο ρουτερ και κάνεις οτι θες τεσπα αυτο ειναι άλλο θεμα


1. αφήνουν remote login πλέον μόνο απο συγκεκριμένες ΙΡ
2. άλλαξε router και κάνε ότι θες  ::

----------


## ulysses

> Ζητω ο Δημοσιος τομεας ετη φωτος μπροστα απο τον καθε τυχαρπαστο ιδιωτη


ετσι ετσι ζητω το ρουσφετη ζητω το ραχατι ζητω η τεμπελια !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ενώ στον ιδιωτικό ζήτω οι ανασφάλιστου οι υπερωρίες που δεν γράφονται τα ψίχουλα που δίνουνε και οι λαμογιες των αφεντικών 
και όσοι θετε να το ακούσετε ακούστε το αν αύριο κλείσει το δημόσιο θα ψοφήσουν οι μισοί ιδιώτες σκεφτειται λίγο το γιατι


ασε που την ελλαδα την εχουν σωσει οι magareoi απατεωνισκοι και μην ξεχνας οτι οτι καλο εχει δει ο τοπος ειτε το θες ειτε οχι το εχει δει απο τον δημοσιο τομεα αλλα ειναι αλλη κουβεντα και για αλλο τοπικ αυτη

μηπω ξερεις τη μομα 
απο οτε εχει ν α δει ο τοπος να δει δρομο της προκοπης μετα το φαγανε οι κοκαλομπομπολαιοι

----------


## nvak

> αν αύριο κλείσει το δημόσιο θα ψοφήσουν οι μισοί ιδιώτες σκεφτειται λίγο το γιατι


Χωρίς σωστή δημόσια διοίκηση μήν περιμένετε καλύτερες μέρες...

Και για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους ό ΟΤΕ δεν είναι Δημόσιο. 
Μία ΑΕ είναι σαν όλες τις άλλες. Απλά είναι μεγαλύτερη.

Απο την άλλη, οι εναλλακτικοί παραείναι μικροί. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, αλλά δεν βλέπω σοβαρές επενδύσεις. 
Δυστυχώς ούτε σοβαρό Δημόσιο έχουμε ούτε Ιδιωτικό τομέα. 
Στην Ελλάδα κανένας δεν επενδύει και δεν προγραμματίζει μακροπρόθεσμα...

----------


## argi

Εντός του επομένου έτους θα υπάρξουν εξελίξεις και ότι και να λένε θα υπάρξει μεγάλη συγκέντρωση... πρακτικά μάλλον θα επιβιώσουν 3 σχήματα τα οποία θα περιλαμβανουν 

Πάροχο σταθερής + ISP + Πάροχο κινητής + Δϊκτυο καταστημάτων/μεταπωλητών + Πάροχο περιεχομένου 

Βάλτε κάτω τις εταιρίες που ξέρετε και βρείτε ποιοι θα επιζήσουν (σε συνδυασμό με τα νέα και κινήσεις του τελευταίου εξαμήνου...) και ποιοι θα κλείσουν...

@rg!

----------


## commando

δεν τα δινουμε ολα στη Deutche Telecom?
Δεν τα διναμε ολα απο το 40 να ησυχαζαμε κιολας?

----------


## ALTAiR

> δεν τα δινουμε ολα στη Deutche Telecom?
> Δεν τα διναμε ολα απο το 40 να ησυχαζαμε κιολας?



+++++

Παλαιά Πεντέλη, ο Amazon συγκεκριμένα ζήτησε aDSL από τον πΟΤΕ και του είπανε σε ένα χρόνο ίσως, προς το παρόν δεν!!!!!!!! Α καλό, ε?  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

τελικά έρχεται μες τη βδομάδα το cable tv άντε να δούμε και τι ψάρια θα πιανει

----------


## Danimoth

Εγώ έβαλα 8Mbit/s conn-x αλλά μου κλειδώνει max στα 6 λόγω ποιότητας γραμμής  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Εγώ έβαλα 8Mbit/s conn-x αλλά μου κλειδώνει max στα 6 λόγω ποιότητας γραμμής


στο Upstream ποσο κλειδώνει?

----------


## noisyjohn

> Εγώ έβαλα 8Mbit/s conn-x αλλά μου κλειδώνει max στα 6 λόγω ποιότητας γραμμής


Η λόγω ποιότητας ΟΤΕ;  ::  
για καλή σύνδεση > 4 πρέπει SNR >= 12 dB και loop attenuation < 20 dB αλλιώς πολλά error blocks
Θα σε συμβούλευα να κοιτάξεις την εγκατάσταση στα σημεία διακλάδωσης, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει το παραμικρό ίχνος οξείδωσης. Βάλε κόλληση στήν ένωση με το κεντρικό ζευγάρι, και δοκίμασε με όλα τα τηλέφωνα εκτός μπρίζας.
Σε τι πρωτόκολο συνδέεται;

----------


## JS

Επίσης δοκίμασε και κάποιο άλλο πιο ποιοτικό (αν αυτό που έχεις δεν είναι καλό) splitter. Έχω δει απίστευτες διαφορές σε σχέση με κάποια splitter του συρμού.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Επίσης δοκίμασε και κάποιο άλλο πιο ποιοτικό (αν αυτό που έχεις δεν είναι καλό) splitter. Έχω δει απίστευτες διαφορές σε σχέση με κάποια splitter του συρμού.


++ siemens (αν βρεθεί) και οχι crypto %[email protected]#E

----------


## nc

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_tel.phtml?id=TEL.001560

----------


## ngia

> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_tel.phtml?id=TEL.001560


το αφεντικό τρελλάθηκε .. ήδη γράφει ζημιές από την προσέλκυση πελατών .. να δούμε ποιος θα έχει παραμείνει σε ένα χρόνο

----------


## ulysses

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_tel.phtml?id=TEL.001560
> 
> 
> το αφεντικό τρελλάθηκε .. ήδη γράφει ζημιές από την προσέλκυση πελατών .. να δούμε ποιος θα έχει παραμείνει σε ένα χρόνο


γιναμε πιο ευρωπη και απο την υπολοιπη ευρωπη ? παντος αλλες χωρες εινε πιο ακρηβες και με cap (i.e. UK)... πουσε commando να σχολιασης  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

Μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις διαβάζω στην παράδοση του cable tv + inet.
Καθυστερήσεις που ξεπερνούν το 3μηνο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις όπως vivodi.

Σε άρθρα που έχω διαβάσει βέβαια, προς το παρόν τα πακέτα των 10mbit inet που έχουν πάρει κάποιοι τυχεροί, παίζουν σωστά με τις ταχύτητες που πρέπει να έχουν.

Από την άλλη, διαβαζω πως σιγά σιγά αρχίζουν και μπαίνουν κόφτες στα p2p πακέτα, με αποτέλεσμα να αρχίζει ένα κύμα αντιδράσεων από τους χρήστες inet.
Έχω την αίσθηση, ότι σε μερικά χρόνια, όποιος επενδύσει τώρα σε servers τύπου rapidshare, θα είναι μια καλή κίνηση. Ίσως παραμείνει ο μόνος σταθερός τρόπος μοιράσματος αρχείων σε καλές ταχύτητες.

----------


## The Undertaker

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> ...


όχι, απλά εκεί δουλεύει 24/7/365 εγγυημένα.εδώ δουλεύει 24 ώρες *από* τις 365μέρες..
οι servers του rapidshare είναι ήδη γεμάτοι.γιαυτό και rapidshare.de  ::  rapidshare.com. οι τύποι μειώνουν τις αποστάσεις.
κάπου είδα και μια βρώμα ότι έσπασαν τα premium accounts και μπαίνουν όλοι...

----------


## trendy

Υπερβολές. Και εδώ καλά δουλεύει. Και εδώ και έξω μία συνδρομή αγοράζεις, δεν υπογράφεις πουθενά sla για το throughput και το availability. Για αυτό υπάρχουν οι μισθωμένες γραμμές, που παίζουν ρήτρες για αυτά τα θέματα, με το ανάλογο αντίτιμο.

----------


## ice

Να ρωτησω και εγω.
Καινουργιο σπιτι χωρις να εχει περασει ΟΤΕ μπορω να πω στον παροχεα net που υποτιθεται εχει ιδιοκτητο δικτυο να μου φερει αυτος ADSL Ιντερνετ μονο??

----------


## The Undertaker

σου έχω πει ποτέ ότι με τους servers της ON έχω latency 159ms και είμαι στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και με την Φρανκφούρτη μόνο 48ms???????
μην το ζαλίζουμε.....μπορεί έξω να είναι ακριβά, να είναι φθηνα, να να να.......αλλά εκεί ότι και να είναι παίζει!φιλος από την αγγλία μένει σε χωριό έξω από το λονδίνο και παίζει ήδη 2 χρόνια με 2mbit.αν πάω εγώ 60χλμ από την Αθήνα που είναι το εξοχικό μου ξέρεις με τι θα παίζω ε;;;;;  ::   ::   ::  
(εδώ, το τηλέφωνο σηκώνεις και ακούς την γειτόνισσα ώρες ώρες..)
μισθωμένη γραμμή δεν υπάρχει στην ελλάδα.τουλάχιστον, αξιόπιστη.



> Να ρωτησω και εγω. 
> Καινουργιο σπιτι χωρις να εχει περασει ΟΤΕ μπορω να πω στον παροχεα net που υποτιθεται εχει ιδιοκτητο δικτυο να μου φερει αυτος ADSL Ιντερνετ μονο??


αν δεν πέσεις σε βλάκα που θα σου ζητάει το τηλέφωνο για να ελένξει την διαθεσιμότητα ναι.....
και ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο.υπάρχουν ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ στις γραμμές.

----------


## trendy

Ναι μπορούν να σου φέρουν internet μόνο από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυό τους και να κρατήσεις τον πΟΤΕ για τα τηλέφωνά σου. Το έκανε ένας θείος μου προημερών.

----------


## ice

Ναι αλλα δεν εχει περασει καν καλωδιο ο ΟΤΕ. Ισχυει το ιδιο? και δεν θελω καν τηλεφωνο απο τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## trendy

> σου έχω πει ποτέ ότι με τους servers της ON έχω latency 159ms και είμαι στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και με την Φρανκφούρτη μόνο 48ms???????
> μην το ζαλίζουμε.....μπορεί έξω να είναι ακριβά, να είναι φθηνα, να να να.......αλλά εκεί ότι και να είναι παίζει!φιλος από την αγγλία μένει σε χωριό έξω από το λονδίνο και παίζει ήδη 2 χρόνια με 2mbit.αν πάω εγώ 60χλμ από την Αθήνα που είναι το εξοχικό μου ξέρεις με τι θα παίζω ε;;;;;    
> (εδώ, το τηλέφωνο σηκώνεις και ακούς την γειτόνισσα ώρες ώρες..)


Είναι άδικο να συγκρίνεις μία υπηρεσία μίας εταιρίας που δεν έχει κλείσει χρόνο, σε μία μεταβατική κατάσταση για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες στην Ελλάδα. Όπου και να ήμασταν το ίδιο θα ήταν, δεδομένης της κατάστασης.



> μισθωμένη γραμμή δεν υπάρχει στην ελλάδα.τουλάχιστον, αξιόπιστη.


Μισθωμένες υπάρχουν και είναι δουλειά τους να είναι αξιόπιστες. Για αυτό και τις καλοπληρώνεις.

----------


## trendy

> Ναι αλλα δεν εχει περασει καν καλωδιο ο ΟΤΕ. Ισχυει το ιδιο? και δεν θελω καν τηλεφωνο απο τον ΟΤΕ


Ο οτε μέχρι πού έχει περάσει τα καλώδια;
Αν εννοείς μέσα στο σπίτι, αυτό είναι δουλειά του ηλεκτρολόγου, όχι του οτετζή. Ο οτε πρέπει να σου φέρει από το καφάο της γειτονιάς σου μέχρι το κουτί για τα τηλέφωνα που έχεις στο ισόγειο της πολυκατοικίας σου.

----------


## ice

Δεν εχει ερθει καθολου καινουργια οικοδομη.

----------


## trendy

Και θες στα μπετά να έχεις dsl;  ::  

Εντάξει πέραν της πλάκας, θα σου φέρουν μία πλεξούδα από το καφάο οι οτετζήδες. Τώρα σε ποιο κέντρο θα καταλήξει το σύρμα σου είναι κάτι που θα κανονίσεις εσύ.

----------


## The Undertaker

άδικο ή όχι εγώ πληρώνω όμως!δεν είδα κανένα να λέει "αν πέσει η γραμμή σας χωρίς λόγο δεν σας χρεώνουμε"
οι μισθωμένες περνάνε μέσω OTE και ανεξάρτητων κέντρων.αυτό που πληρώνεις δεν είναι η γραμμή αλλά η υποστήριξη της γραμμής.
ice, θα συμφωνήσω. πρώτα θα φτιάξεις το εσωτερικό της οικοδομής (για το οποίο θες ηλεκτρολόγο) και μετά θα κάνεις αίτηση για γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## ice

Αρα μονο ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να απλωσει γραμμες. Αρα παλι σε αυτον βασιζωμαστε αρα τις καθυστερησεις θα τις τρωμε στην μαππα αρα μωνοπωλιο ισχυει ακομα αρα ζουμε Ελλαδα.

----------


## trendy

> άδικο ή όχι εγώ πληρώνω όμως!δεν είδα κανένα να λέει "αν πέσει η γραμμή σας χωρίς λόγο δεν σας χρεώνουμε"
> οι μισθωμένες περνάνε μέσω OTE και ανεξάρτητων κέντρων.αυτό που πληρώνεις δεν είναι η γραμμή αλλά η υποστήριξη της γραμμής.


Δε λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό. Με τη dsl αγοράζεις φτηνά κάτι που δουλεύει best effort, και είναι φθηνό γιατί πολυπλέκεσαι με άλλους χρήστες. Στις μισθωμένες αγοράζεις όσο bw θες upload και download και πληρώνεις ότι θα είναι εγγυημένο. Μετά ανάλογα με την υποδομή που έχει αυτός που θα σου πουλήσει τη μισθωμένη εξασφαλίζεις και τη διαθεσιμότητα σε περίπτωση σφάλματος. Αν ήταν τόσο αξιόπιστες και καλές οι dsl δε θα πούλαγαν οι μισθωμένες.

----------


## trendy

> Αρα μονο ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να απλωσει γραμμες. Αρα παλι σε αυτον βασιζωμαστε αρα τις καθυστερησεις θα τις τρωμε στην μαππα αρα μωνοπωλιο ισχυει ακομα αρα ζουμε Ελλαδα.


Αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει είναι να διαχωριστεί ο κλάδος του οτε που ασχολείται με το φυσικό μέσο (πχ καλώδια, οπτικές ίνες) από αυτόν που πουλάει τις υπηρεσίες. Και να πάψουν φυσικά να είναι χώρος διορισμού της κάθε κυβέρνησης.

----------


## Vigor

> Είδος σύνδεσης: *PSTN*
> 
> Αριθμός τηλεφώνου: *2651091XXX*
> 
> Στη περιοχή σας, υπάρχει εγκατεστημένη τεχνολογία ADSL αλλά προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες προσβάσεις (πόρτες ADSL). Εφόσον επιθυμείτε, μπορείτε να υποβάλλετε το αίτημα σας online και να είστε σε σειρά προτεραιότητας ώστε το αίτημα σας να ικανοποιηθεί όταν υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα προσβάσεων.
> 
> Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 28/5/2007 11:00:04 μμ


Η διαδικασία της υποβολής αιτήματος online σε παραπέμπει σε δημιουργία παραγγελίας μέσω του OTE για ADSL πακέτο.  ::  Οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι, στην αντίστοιχη φόρμα εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος, δεν σε "υποχρεώνουν" να προ-παραγγείλεις κάποιο πακέτο ADSL, όποτε και αν αυτό φτάσει να ενεργοποιηθεί.

Άραγε στην παραπάνω περίπτωση, και δεδομένου πως η τηλεφωνική σύνδεση βρίσκεται εκτός της πόλης των Ιωαννίνων, υπάρχει περίπτωση να συγκεντρωθεί αρκετό ενδιαφέρον ώστε ο ΟΤΕ να εγκαταστήσει νέες πόρτες DSLAM στο Τ/Κ Πεδινής Iωαννίνων?

Ο πίνακας κάλυψης ADSL υπόλοιπης Ελλάδας δίνει ελπίδες, αλλά το μόνο που φαίνεται πως μπορώ να κάνω προς το παρόν είναι *υπομονή*...

----------


## The Undertaker

@Vigor: εδώ λέμε ότι 60χλμ εξώ από την Αθήνα δεν έχει ούτε ISDN!τώρα, για τα Ιωάννινα......

@trendy: εννοώ ότι πληρώνεις την υποστήριξη της γραμμής.το ups που θα φέρουν να στην υποστηρίζει, τον τεχνικό της βάρδιας που θα σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο κλπ κλπ.το bw υποτίθεται το εξασφάλισες στο συμβόλαιο και καλα.

----------


## trendy

> @trendy: εννοώ ότι πληρώνεις την υποστήριξη της γραμμής.το ups που θα φέρουν να στην υποστηρίζει, τον τεχνικό της βάρδιας που θα σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο κλπ κλπ.το bw υποτίθεται το εξασφάλισες στο συμβόλαιο *και καλα.*


Όπως το είπες. Σου πουλάνε το μέγιστο που μπορείς να πιάσεις. Αλλά επειδή περνάς από κανάλια που περνάνε και οι υπόλοιποι του κέντρου σου αυτό το μέγιστο κάποιες φορές μπορεί να μην το πιάσεις.

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> @trendy: εννοώ ότι πληρώνεις την υποστήριξη της γραμμής.το ups που θα φέρουν να στην υποστηρίζει, τον τεχνικό της βάρδιας που θα σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο κλπ κλπ.το bw υποτίθεται το εξασφάλισες στο συμβόλαιο *και καλα.*
> 
> 
> Όπως το είπες. Σου πουλάνε το μέγιστο που μπορείς να πιάσεις. Αλλά επειδή περνάς από κανάλια που περνάνε και οι υπόλοιποι του κέντρου σου αυτό το μέγιστο κάποιες φορές μπορεί να μην το πιάσεις.


Εγώ πάντως που βρέθηκα πριν 1,5 χρόνο για 6 μήνες σε μια 2Mbps/2Mbps απο vivodi (δεν ξέρω μέσω ποιού όμως...απλά τα τιμολόγια ήταν vivodi) είχα 24/7/365 ασταμάτητα ΟΛΟ το bandwidth με εξωτερικό χωρίς εξαιρέσεις. Φυσικά με ρήτρες στο συμβόλαιο περί bandwidth.

----------


## The Undertaker

απόσταση με dslam;;;

----------


## Vigor

> @Vigor: εδώ λέμε ότι 60χλμ εξώ από την Αθήνα δεν έχει ούτε ISDN!τώρα, για τα Ιωάννινα......


Δεν αναφέρθηκα πουθενά στην μη-ύπαρξη ADSL στο σημείο που υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον. Για τη μη-διαθεσιμότητα ο λόγος. Προφανώς δυο διακριτώς μη-όμοια πράγματα.

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> ...


Στις dsl αναφερόμουν JS, όχι σε μισθωμένες. Ίσως δεν έγινε κατανοητό από τα συμφραζόμενα.

----------


## The Undertaker

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> @Vigor: εδώ λέμε ότι 60χλμ εξώ από την Αθήνα δεν έχει ούτε ISDN!τώρα, για τα Ιωάννινα......
> 
> 
> Δεν αναφέρθηκα πουθενά στην μη-ύπαρξη ADSL στο σημείο που υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον. Για τη μη-διαθεσιμότητα ο λόγος. Προφανώς δυο διακριτώς μη-όμοια πράγματα.


το ένα συneπάγεται το άλλο george!

----------


## trendy

Δεν είναι το ίδιο όντως. Το dsl έχει έρθει στην περιοχή, αλλά γέμισαν τα πορτάκια στο dslam από συνδρομητές και πρέπει να κάνουν αναβάθμιση.

----------


## JS

> Στις dsl αναφερόμουν JS, όχι σε μισθωμένες. Ίσως δεν έγινε κατανοητό από τα συμφραζόμενα.


Αμάν πια...ούτε ένα λάθος quote να μην κάνουμε...στο "και καλά" του Undertaker απαντούσα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Προς forthnet
(και οχι μόνο ...)

Εστειλα αυτό το e-mail, ύστερα από άσκηση αυτοσυγκράτησης και ευγένειας no. 23.
Απολογούμαι, αν και ξέρω πως η γκρίνια είναι κουραστική, το ποστάρω για εκτόνωση..

Πιστέψτε με, το δικό μας τμήμα στο ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ είναι καλύτερο. 8 πληροφορικάριοι για 800 άτομα + servers



```
Κύριοι

Είμαι πελάτης στην  Forthnet επί δεκαετία, περνώντας διαδοχικά από  όλα τα στάδια εξέλιξης παροχής υπηρεσιών. Τα σχόλιά μου για την  Forthnet ήταν πάντα θετικά και ειδικότερα για την τεχνική υποστήριξη, Παρά τις επιφυλάξεις που πολλοί γνωστοί μου διατύπωσαν  για την μετάβαση σε ανεξάρτητο πάροχο τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών, έχοντας βεβαιότητα
για την αποδεδειγμένη συνέπειά σας,  πρόσφατα έγινα πελάτης στο 2play (02/05/07). Παρακάμπτω κάποιες δυσλειτουργίες που προέκυψαν
τις πρώτες 3-4 ημέρες κυρίως στην δρομολόγηση τηλ. κλήσεων. Η σύνδεση στο Internet έγινε στις 4/5/07 ύστερα από κάποιες διορθώσεις του τεχνικού σας.

Λυπάμαι που τα θετικά μου σχόλια πρέπει να σταματήσουν εδώ.

Πριν προχωρήσω, θα σας αναφέρω συνοπτικά την τεχνική μου υποδομή, μια και η επιστολή αποτελεί  κριτική σε τεχνικά αλλά και οργανωτικά θέματα της Εταιρείας σας. Εργάζομαι σε θέση πληροφορικής στο Δημόσιο 22 χρόνια σε ανάπτυξη εφαρμογών, και τα τελευταία 10 ασχολούμαι σε θέματα τεχνικής υποστήριξης σε  τμήμα πληροφορικής. Έχω τίτλο Δρ. Αρχιτέκτονα Μηχανικού ΕΜΠ  με διδακτορικό στην Πληροφορική (Τμήμα  Ηλεκτρολόγων κτλ). Είμαι 2 χρόνια ενεργό μέλος του AWMN ( Αthens Wireless Metropolitan Network).

1.	Στις 10/05 η δρομολόγηση  πακέτων από το modem  προς το κέντρο σταμάτησε και η σύνδεση διακόπηκε. Επικοινώνησα με την Τεχνική Υποστήριξη. Επισήμανση πρώτη:  Θα έπρεπε το helpdesk να παρουσιάζει μια καλύτερη ευελιξία όσον αφορά την αντιμετώπιση έμπειρων χρηστών ή επαγγελματιών, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι τεχνικοί σας αντιλαμβάνονται το επίπεδο του πελάτη. Αντί γι αυτό τους οδηγείτε σε μία τελείως τυποποιημένη ρετσέτα αντιμετώπισης προβλημάτων που προέρχονται από απλά λάθη χρηστών. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε  δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις παρόμοιες. Χρειάστηκε να κάνω τουλάχιστον 10 φορές τη ρύθμιση στο USR και άλλες τόσες σε ένα Vigor2800 που έχω, απλά γιατί οι τεχνικοί επέμεναν σε αυτή την διαδικασία.
2.	Συνέπεια του παραπάνω ήταν να πεισθεί το τεχνικό τμήμα ότι το  πρόβλημα δεν είναι σε εμένα, μόνο ύστερα από αλλεπάλληλα τηλεφωνήματα 10 ημερών με μέσο όρο αναμονής 15-20  λεπτά. Στο διάστημα αυτό διαπίστωσα επίσης ελλιπή, επιεικώς, συνεννόηση ανάμεσα στις βάρδιες των τεχνικών. Καμία σημείωση ή αναφορά για την βλάβη προς την  επόμενη βάρδια.
3.	Στις 21/05 ο τεχνικός σας ήρθε στο σπίτι μου όπου πράγματι διαπιστώθηκε ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν στο κέντρο και η γραμμή μου δρομολογήθηκε σε άλλο port. 
4.	Στις 27/05 η σύνδεση διακόπηκε ξανά και όπως καταλαβαίνετε άρχισε νέος κύκλος τηλεφωνημάτων. Το πρόβλημα δηλώθηκε σαν βλάβη Δευτέρα 28/05. Σε τηλεφώνημά μου την Τρίτη 29/05  ο τεχνικός απάντησε να μην ξαναπάρω και ότι θα με ειδοποιήσουν.
5.	Στις 01/06 κάλεσε την εταιρεία σας η σύζυγός μου και την πληροφόρησαν ότι η βλάβη έχει αποκατασταθεί στις 21/05 και ο τεχνικός αναφερόταν βέβαια στην πρώτη βλάβη.  Η νέα βλάβη 28/05  δεν υπάρχει πουθενά !!!!  Όπως καταλαβαίνετε για ένα τεχνικό με 22 χρόνια προϋπηρεσία στη πληροφορική η απασχόληση σε παιδαριώδη πράγματα και η ανιαρή επανάληψή τους είναι απολύτως εκνευριστική και εξουθενωτική.  ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να συνεννοηθώ ξανά με την τεχνική υποστήριξη. Οι ρυθμίσεις είναι σωστές, το σήμα της γραμμής καθαρό και πολύ καλό και το modem ενεργό για τον έλεγχο γραμμής. Το έχω κατ’ επανάληψη αναφέρει. Είναι ΔΙΚΗ σας αρμοδιότητα να ελέγξετε το κέντρο σας. Είναι επίσης δική σας υπευθυνότητα να δηλώσετε σε εύλογο διάστημα αν μπορείτε
    Α. Να εντοπίσετε τα αίτια της συνεχόμενης βλάβης και να μου τα αναφέρετε.
    Β. Να αντιμετωπίσετε την κριτική μου σοβαρά και όχι σαν ιδιοτροπία πελάτη.
    Γ. Να δηλώσετε έγγραφα αν είστε σε θέση να παρέχετε αδιάλειπτα τις υπηρεσίες σας και να αποκαθιστάτε βλάβες σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα.

Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση,  και επειδή δεν με ενδιαφέρει ούτε να έρχομαι σε προστριβή ούτε να καταφεύγω  σε ένδικα μέσα, θα θεωρήσω ότι δεν παρέχετε τις υπηρεσίες που υπόσχεστε και θα προχωρήσω σε δική μου λύση.
            
Αναφέρω ενδεικτικά υπηρεσίες που φιλοξενώ ιδιωτικά σε δικό μου εξοπλισμό και εξαρτώνται από την ADSL σύνδεση.
            
            Ένα site συλλόγου
            Δύο forums
            VPN σύνδεση με το γραφείο μου
            Προσωπικό blog
            
Περιμένω την απάντησή σας και ευχαρίστως να ακούσω τις εξηγήσεις σας

Γιάννης Τσατσάκης
Δρ. Αρχιτέκτων Μηχανικός
```

----------


## mbjp

για full llu η σιγουρη λυση ειναι παραγγελια νεας γραμμης και οχι η μετατροπη υπαρχουσας. Δε ξερω αν κολλανε στον ΟΤΕ οι διαδικασιες ή καθυστερουν οι παροχοι. Εγω στις 20/4 εκανα την αποστολη της αιτησης στον παροχο και απο 21/5 εχω internet

----------


## MAuVE

Ρετσέτες : Το στίγμα του Λαδόπουλου σε μία σειρά γενεών μηχανικών του ΕΜΠ

Να 'σε καλά που μας την θύμισες

----------


## Danimoth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Danimoth
> 
> Εγώ έβαλα 8Mbit/s conn-x αλλά μου κλειδώνει max στα 6 λόγω ποιότητας γραμμής 
> 
> 
> στο Upstream ποσο κλειδώνει?



384

----------


## Danimoth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Danimoth
> 
> Εγώ έβαλα 8Mbit/s conn-x αλλά μου κλειδώνει max στα 6 λόγω ποιότητας γραμμής 
> 
> 
> Η λόγω ποιότητας ΟΤΕ;  
> για καλή σύνδεση > 4 πρέπει SNR >= 12 dB και loop attenuation < 20 dB αλλιώς πολλά error blocks
> Θα σε συμβούλευα να κοιτάξεις την εγκατάσταση στα σημεία διακλάδωσης, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει το παραμικρό ίχνος οξείδωσης. Βάλε κόλληση στήν ένωση με το κεντρικό ζευγάρι, και δοκίμασε με όλα τα τηλέφωνα εκτός μπρίζας.
> Σε τι πρωτόκολο συνδέεται;



Hmmm. Θα το κοιτάξω

----------


## Danimoth

> Επίσης δοκίμασε και κάποιο άλλο πιο ποιοτικό (αν αυτό που έχεις δεν είναι καλό) splitter. Έχω δει απίστευτες διαφορές σε σχέση με κάποια splitter του συρμού.


Δοκίμασα, δεν είδα καμιά διαφορά  ::  . Ένα zyxel από το e-shop πήρα.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Ρετσέτες : Το στίγμα του Λαδόπουλου σε μία σειρά γενεών μηχανικών του ΕΜΠ
> 
> Να 'σε καλά που μας την θύμισες


που με γύρισες! στον εφιάλτη της προβολικής γεωμετρίας και στα καλοκαιρινά φροντιστήρια  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> που με γύρισες!



Ποιος γύρισε ποιόν ;

Ποιος χρησιμοποίησε την έκφραση "ρετσέτα" ;

Εγώ, το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να αποδώσω το credit

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> που με γύρισες!
> 
> 
> Ποιος γύρισε ποιόν ;
> Ποιος χρησιμοποίησε την έκφραση "ρετσέτα" ;
> Εγώ, το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να αποδώσω το credit


  ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## noisyjohn

Σε μένα είναι!!!  ::  
...αλλά είναι και η forthnet στη περιοχή και είμαι συνδρομητής 2play, αλλά χωρίς internet  ::   ::   ::   ::  
... αλλά είναι και ένας γείτονας στο ίδιο τετράγωνο στην Τellas και έχει internet .... αλλά δεν έχει τηλέφωνο κάθε 5 μέρες επί 45 ημέρες τώρα LOOOOOOL

οπότε το παίζουμε απογευματινό αστειάκι 
- δεν έχεις internet .. ζήλιαα ....
- κι εσύ βάλε κοριό στο kafao να μιλάς... 

ο επόμενος θα είναι χωρίς κανένα από τα δύο, στοίχημα ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## noisyjohn

> Πρόσεξε ότι αυτό είναι ISDN! No καφαο monkey business!
> 
> Τώρα αν δεν μπορούν να παίζουν ένα απλό TDM κεντράκι...
> 
> ΥΠΟΨΗ:
> 
> Η κυρία φορθνετ (αυτήν έχω και γω χωρίς προβλήματα), αυτές τις νέες συνδέσεις που βάζει, δίνει ένα subnet 87. ή 75. κάτι, δεν θυμάμαι τέλος πάντων, το οποίο ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ, ακόμα και ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΗΣ!!!!
> 
> Χτυπάς [ping forthnet_client_static_IP] δηλαδή και κάθεται και σε κοιτάει!!! Και οτενετ, και vivodi, κλπ. Ούτε web, ούτε τίποτε φυσικά. Αλλά να μην μπορούν να δρομολογήσουν ΜΕΣΑ στο ίδιο τους το δίκτυο, δεν έχει ξαναγίνει!
> ...


Επιβεβαιώνεις τις υποψίες μου, οτι ακριβώς, είναι θέμα δρομολόγησης και οχι τοπικού βρόγχου. Τους το έχω πεί βέβαια αλλά τι να σου κάνουν τα παιδάκια στο helpdesk; Μιά ακόμα απόδειξη είναι οτι ενώ αλλάξανε port, το ίδιο πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε 5 μέρες αργότερα, ζαβλακώθηκε το routing, no route to host... no RΧ packets, no user no password. Ειναι απλό, τα παιδάκια ΔΕΝ ξέρουν να μπουν στον router, τo μόνο που μπορούν να δουν είναι αν έρχονται πακέτα.
Αυτή είναι η τελευταία εβδομάδα, σταυρώνω τα δάκτυλα και πάω για άλλον ISP.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## noisyjohn

> είναι θέμα δρομολόγησης
> 
> 
> Ξεκάθαρα, αλλά σ' αυτά τα νέα subnets.....
> Τώρα το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει και σε 2play στην Κηφισιά. Εκεί, σε αντίθεση με το Βουτζά, τον ρίχνει ΠΑΝΤΑ σ' αυτά τα προβληματικά! Θα προσπαθήσει κάποιες μέρες και μετά "χαντάααακι".


Ευχαριστώ για το e-mail  ::  , Θα το δοκιμάσω μόλις μόλις με συνδέσουν.
Αρχισα ήδη την αγριάδα, και μπορώ να τους κάνω ρόμπα μέχρι δακρύων (άντε θα τους αφήσω να διαλέξουν χρώμα ...)

*Υ.Γ.* Δεν πάνε μερικοί δικοί μας να τους φτιάξουν το routing; Social network δεν είμαστε;  ::

----------


## priestjim

http://tech.pathfinder.gr/IT/news/283469.html

Ένα έχω να πω:  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Και όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε...  ::

----------


## commando

Οταν ξεκινησα αυτο το thread εγινε ισως λιγο μεροληπτικα για ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα πουλιοταν ο ρημαδις ο ποτε στη Deutches Telecom και θα βλεπαμε ασπρες μερες ολοι,δυστυχως οι μεγαλοι admins στους εναλλακτικους την εχουν κανει απο καιρου σε πιο καλοπληρωμενα μερη οποτε ειμαστε ερμαια της ασχετοσυνης της αρπακολας και της ελλειψης τεχνογνωσιας.
Το εχω ξαναπει δεν υπαρχουν εταιρειες υπαρχουν ανθρωποι.
Οσοι εχουν τους ανθρωπους εχουν το κερδος οι αλλοι πανε με σφιγμενο στομαχι.
Ολοι ειναι ασχετοι υστερα απο τοσες σελιδες το εχουμε καταλαβει,και ελπιζω καποιος ειαγγελεας καποια μερα να ανταμειψει ολους εσας που εχετε κανει ρομπα την ευρυζωνικοτητα της ελλαδας γιατι ρομπα ειμαστε οντως.
Anyway σταυρωστε τους .....if you know what I mean

----------


## noisyjohn

> http://tech.pathfinder.gr/IT/news/283469.html
> 
> Ένα έχω να πω:     
> 
> Και όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε...


αν έχει ISDN backup θα το σκεφτώ!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Οταν ξεκινησα αυτο το thread εγινε ισως λιγο μεροληπτικα για ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα πουλιοταν ο ρημαδις ο ποτε στη Deutches Telecom και θα βλεπαμε ασπρες μερες ολοι,δυστυχως οι μεγαλοι admins στους εναλλακτικους την εχουν κανει απο καιρου σε πιο καλοπληρωμενα μερη οποτε ειμαστε ερμαια της ασχετοσυνης της αρπακολας και της ελλειψης τεχνογνωσιας.
> Το εχω ξαναπει δεν υπαρχουν εταιρειες υπαρχουν ανθρωποι.
> Οσοι εχουν τους ανθρωπους εχουν το κερδος οι αλλοι πανε με σφιγμενο στομαχι.
> Ολοι ειναι ασχετοι υστερα απο τοσες σελιδες το εχουμε καταλαβει,και ελπιζω καποιος ειαγγελεας καποια μερα να ανταμειψει ολους εσας που εχετε κανει ρομπα την ευρυζωνικοτητα της ελλαδας γιατι ρομπα ειμαστε οντως.
> Anyway σταυρωστε τους .....if you know what I mean


Το γυρναμε σε ISP?
Θα κονομήοουμε!!!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> .......
> Το γυρναμε σε ISP?
> Θα κονομήοουμε!!!


Πλάκα, πλάκα εκεί μας πάνε. Tο φαντάζεσαι;

my.router


```
traffic from 25/05/07 to 05/06/07
received cells     504
Transimitted cells 123504
```

Ποιος είναι ο ISP οέο;;; Εγώ βέβαια!  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Τελικά μπορεί κανείς να συνοψίσει στο ποιός έχει τα λιγότερα προβλήματα(και είναι πιο κοντά σε αυτά που υπόσχεται) για να πάρουμε και μεις καμια dsl? Δε με παίρνει απ' ότι κατάλαβα να ρωτήσω ποιός isp είναι καλύτερος!

----------


## costas43gr

> http://tech.pathfinder.gr/IT/news/283469.html
> 
> Ένα έχω να πω:     
> 
> Και όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε...


Και μετα ηρθαν οι σφήκες και πρηστηκαμε ......  ::  
Δεν μας ειπαν ποσα μετρα ειναι το ιδιοκτητο δικτυο και που εχουν σκαψει, να αγορασουμε κανα διαμερισμα εκει κοντα....  :: 




> Η τελική ταχύτητα σύνδεσης με το δίκτυο της Forthnet θα καθορίζεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο από τα ποιοτικά στοιχεία της χάλκινης γραμμής του συνδρομητή.


Γεια σου "ευρωζω'ι'κη" Ελλαδα..... με τα 24Mbps  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από priestjim
> 
> http://tech.pathfinder.gr/IT/news/283469.html
> 
> Ένα έχω να πω:     
> 
> Και όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε... 
> 
> 
> ...



 ::   ::   ::  
Η φωτό που κολλάει?  ::  
Στον κάδο? ή μήπως είναι πάνω στην κολώνα το dslam με τα 24Mbps?
 ::   ::   :: 
H κυρία που κάθεται στον πάγκο κάτι από Forthnet μου κάνει!!!

----------


## costas43gr

> Η φωτό που κολλάει?


Απο εκει θα περασουν τα 24Mbps, που θα χωρεσουν και ειναι κατήφορο κεφαλι....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

> Τελικά μπορεί κανείς να συνοψίσει στο ποιός έχει τα λιγότερα προβλήματα(και είναι πιο κοντά σε αυτά που υπόσχεται) για να πάρουμε και μεις καμια dsl? Δε με παίρνει απ' ότι κατάλαβα να ρωτήσω ποιός isp είναι καλύτερος!


Δεν υπάρχει λεκανοπαίδιο-wide σύνοψη.
Μόνο μία είναι σίγουρη (απάντηση). Για τηλεφωνία ΟΤΕ  ::  
Για όλα τα άλλα ότι κάτσει...

----------


## ngia

> http://tech.pathfinder.gr/IT/news/283469.html
> 
> Ένα έχω να πω:     
> 
> Και όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε...


τελευταίος γύρος και κάποιος πάτησε το γκάζι δυνατά...

_Συνολικά, περισσότεροι από 40.000 νέοι συνδρομητές broadband είχαν προστεθεί στην πελατειακή βάση της εταιρίας από την αρχή του έτους, το σύνολο των οποίων έφτασε τους 142.000 στο τέλος Μαΐου ’07._ 

_σήμερα η Forthnet κατέχει 892 χλμ. ιδιόκτητης υποδομής οπτικών και 51 κέντρα ΟΤΕ με φυσική συνεγκατάσταση (40 από αυτά σε πλήρη λειτουργία), προσφέροντας ήδη ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες μέσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της, στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της Αττικής και σχεδόν στη μισή έκταση της περιοχής της Θεσσαλονίκης. 
_
_ ενώ προσφάτως αναβάθμισε τη σύνδεσή της με το διεθνές Internet στα 7 Gbps,_ 

_Η Forthnet, μετατρέπει και φέτος την 1η Ιουνίου σε ημέρα ADSL και προσφέρει την ευκαιρία σε κάθε Έλληνα να αποκτήσει την υπηρεσία Forthnet ADSL στην εκπληκτική τιμή των 10 ευρώ το μήνα για έξι μήνες και να απολαύσει broadband ταχύτητες έως και 10 Mbps._ 

_και προσφέρει από την 1η Ιουλίου, broadband Internet έως 24Mbps, καταργώντας όλους τους σχετικούς περιορισμούς._ 

-αυτά που εξάγγειλε πέρυσι τα υλοποίησε
-αυτά που δεν μπορούσε να υλοποιήσει δεν τα υποσχέθηκε (2play-3play)
-όλα που θα μπορούσε να κάνει για προσέλκυση πελατών τα έκανε
-δίκτυο μεγάλο δεν έχει (εδώ ένα amda έχει 3000κμ μικροκυματικό καλώδιο), αλλά όλοι έτσι είναι και δεν χρειάζεται και περισσότερο τώρα
-πλούσιο γαμπρό έχει βρει
-7Gbps/140K=50Kbps ανά συνδρομητή, μπορεί να φαίνεται μικρό αλλά ο μέσος χρήστης απέχει πολύ από τον power user (χρειάζονται υπηρεσίες βασικά)

οπότε φαίνεται μια λογική επιλογή...

----------


## JS

> -αυτά που εξάγγειλε πέρυσι τα υλοποίησε
> -αυτά που δεν μπορούσε να υλοποιήσει δεν τα υποσχέθηκε (2play-3play)


Είχε διαφημίσει κανονικά το 3-play !




> -7Gbps/140K=50Kbps ανά συνδρομητή, μπορεί να φαίνεται μικρό αλλά ο μέσος χρήστης απέχει πολύ από τον power user (χρειάζονται υπηρεσίες βασικά)


Για την Ελλάδα του 24/7 torrent μιλάς. Ο μή "power user" δεν θα ασχοληθεί καν με τα 24...θα πάει στα σταθερά 1-2 Mbps  :: 
Πουχου οι 8άρες HOL μας δεν πιάνουν ποτέ πάνω απο 300-400KB/s η καθεμιά με εξωτερικό.

Επίσης είναι η μόνη εταιρία (απο αυτές που έχω δει) που δεν έχει αυτόματο σύστημα ενεργοποίησης συνδρομητών, με αποτέλεσμα να περιμένεις ενώ έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή σου, για να σου δώσουν το password (και 2 και 3 εβδομάδες ! )

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Cha0s

> Κοίτα, σαν πελάτης πολλών εταιρειών λόγω δουλειάς, και σαν τεχνικός του κλάδου, μπορώ να σου πω ότι συνολικά η forth έχει το μεγαλύτερο δείκτη αξιοπιστίας αυτή τη στιγμή.


Και σαφέστατα καλύτερη υποδομή (που αν παίξει η πολυπόθητη γραμμή έστω και μετά από 2 μήνες καθυστέρηση, αυτό που μας νοιάζει στην τελική είναι να παίζει όσο λένε) από κάτι HOL και ON Telecoms και Kir Mitsos tis Geitonias Net.

Για μένα αξίζει να πεδευτείς λίγο παραπάνω (είτε με το support είτε με τις καθυστερίσεις του ΟΤΕ είτε ότιδήποτε) και στο τέλος να έχεις αυτό που πληρώνεις (και αν δεν το έχεις ακριβώς, θα το έχεις σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απότι με άλλους...)

----------


## JS

> Σου δίνουν προσωρινό userassword και μπαίνεις μιά χαρά. Και μετά, μόλις συνδεθείς, το ΞΕΧΝΑΝΕ και παίζει άλλους 2-3 μήνες!!!!


  ::  
Όντως...απλά δεν σου δίνουν το πλήρες bandwidth. Να σου πω για εμένα θα ήταν σούπερ (που δεν θέλω 2893783Mbps, μου φτάνουν τα 2).
Άτιμη tellas...σε 30 λεπτά με συνέδεσες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

τωρα που ψιλοδικαιωθηκα με την φορνετ μηπως να βαλω τιτλο παλι μην αγορασετε dsl μεχρι τη 1η Ιουλη η θαμε κραξουν jolly kai papashark παλι....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

> τωρα που ψιλοδικαιωθηκα με την φορνετ μηπως να βαλω τιτλο παλι μην αγορασετε dsl μεχρι τη 1η Ιουλη η θαμε κραξουν jolly kai papashark παλι....


Ως προς τι δικαιώθηκες;
Η FORTHnet έκανε το 4->10->24.
Όσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο πιο δύσκολα το αποκτάς γιατί γεμίζουν με αιτήσεις.

Όσο πιο νωρίς είχες πάρει, τόσο πιο πολύ καιρό το απολαμβάνεις, πληρώνεις λίγα (συνεπώς κερδίζεις) και αναβαθμίζεσαι.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάποιος πρέπει να περιμένει μέχρι τον Ιούλιο.

----------


## Neuro

Πέστα χρυσόστομε. Ο κος commando μας δουλεύει όλους ψιλό γαζί. Τόσο καιρό έχει αυτή τη δημοσίευση, όλοι έχουμε βάλει Internet και αυτός ακόμα εκεί, "να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο..., να βάλει και κανένας γείτονας...., και θα χάσω την ISDN;". Όλο με κάτι τέτοιες δικαιολογίες την αποφεύγει την δουλειά. Να δω τι θα κάνεις όταν πιτάρουν τα DSLAM.

Πάρε μια απόφαση ντε, πλησιάζουν και εκλογές άτιμε αναποφάσιστε. Έτσι κάνετε εσείς τα κομάντα για να πάρετε απόφαση σε μια κρίσιμη κατάσταση;
Προτείνω να του επιβληθεί BAN (είναι και της μόδας τελευταία) μέχρι να βάλει Internet.

----------


## ALTAiR

> τωρα που ψιλοδικαιωθηκα με την φορνετ μηπως να βαλω τιτλο παλι μην αγορασετε dsl μεχρι τη 1η Ιουλη η θαμε κραξουν jolly kai papashark παλι....


Μην αγοράστε ποτέ ξανά internet βάλε.
Στρέψτε ένα πιάτο προς το πιο κοντινό σας ξεκλείδωτο adsl AP.

----------


## zabounis

Περιμένω κι εγώ μια vivodi 8Mbps. Αλλά με έχουν προκαταβάλει τα τυπάκια από το adslgr.com. Μιλάνε για εικονικές καλύψεις περιοχών κλπ κλπ.
Στην Πεντέλη που μένω, εμφανίζεται να υπάρχει κάλυψη από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυό τους. Πήρα και τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν οκ.
Υποτίθεται ότι σε 30 μέρες θα είμαι συνδεδεμένος. Έχουν περάσει 20 μέρες. Για να δούμε...

----------


## noisyjohn

> είναι θέμα δρομολόγησης
> 
> 
> Ξεκάθαρα, αλλά σ' αυτά τα νέα subnets.
> 
> Ο φίλος μου από το Νέο Βουτζά πριν 1.5 μήνα (απλή δυναμική φοιτητική) , αφού κάναμε trace το πρόβλημα, τους απείλησε ότι θα το κόψει αφού τους δυσφημίσει παντού πρώτα, και του το ρυθμίσανε να μπαίνει στα παλιά κλασικά της forthnet, 194., 212, 61.2., κλπ. τα οποία και δουλεύουν απροβλημάτιστα. 1.5 μήνα τώρα no problem. Άρα *μπορούν* να το κάνουν.
> 
> Τώρα το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει και σε 2play στην Κηφισιά. Εκεί, σε αντίθεση με το Βουτζά, τον ρίχνει ΠΑΝΤΑ σ' αυτά τα προβληματικά! Θα προσπαθήσει κάποιες μέρες και μετά "χαντάααακι".


Eπιτέλους η Forthnet με ξανασύνδεσε μετά από 10 ημέρες  ::  
ΟΜΩΣ ip 77.49.137.63 (τώρα) έχει πρόβλημα route, όπως πολύ σωστά είπες. Ιδού το τελευταίο hop:
*p-bras-llu-kln-03.forthnet.gr* (μάλλον για router στο κέντρο κεραμεικού το βλέπω)
Αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό το πρόβλημα σέρνεται πάνω από 2 μήνες. Να υποθέσω οτι είναι θέμα για CCNA CISCO πρώτου επιπέδου;  ::   ::  
όπως επίσης δεν υπάρχει trace στην ip που μου είπες, ένα καλό test  :: 

Ετσι από περιέργεια, και για δοκιμή:
trace στο musicbus.dyndns.org (ο server μου)

Υ.Γ. Το αστείο είναι οτι πριν τη βλάβη το trace δούλευε

----------


## noisyjohn

Π.Χ. http://www.network-tools


```
77.49.137.63 is from Greece(GR) in region Europe

TraceRoute to 77.49.137.63 [musicbus.dyndns.org]
Hop	(ms)	(ms)	(ms)		IP Address	Host name
1	1	0	0		66.98.244.1	gphou-66-98-244-1.ev1servers.net
2	0	0	0		66.98.241.16	gphou-66-98-241-16.ev1servers.net
3	0	1	0		66.98.240.12	gphou-66-98-240-12.ev1servers.net
4	2	2	1		129.250.11.129	ge-1-11.r03.hstntx01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
5	2	2	2		129.250.2.228	xe-0-1-0.r20.hstntx01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
6	7	10	7		129.250.4.70	p64-1-3-0.r20.dllstx09.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
7	42	42	47		129.250.5.25	p64-0-1-0.r21.asbnva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
8	42	42	42		129.250.2.87	xe-1-1.r05.asbnva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
9	42	42	43		195.22.206.29	ash2-nttverio-1-us.ash.seabone.net
10	177	177	177		213.144.181.50	customer-side-forthnet-1-gr-pal9.pal.seabone.net
11	177	212	177		194.219.227.104	core-ath-04.forthnet.gr
12	174	173	174		212.251.94.78	-
13	173	173	173		62.1.37.85	bbras-llu-kln-03.forthnet.gr
14	Timed out	Timed out	Timed out			-
15	Timed out	Timed out	Timed out			-
16	Timed out	Timed out	Timed out			-
17	Timed out	Timed out	Timed out			-

Trace aborted.
```

  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## noisyjohn

> Γιάννη,
> αφού φτάνει μέχρι το router σου, καλό είναι...
> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ανήγει το web σου, υποθέτω ότι ακούς στην 80 και ότι σερβίρεις κάτι;
> Και σε μένα μόνο το Ping δουλεύει, το traceroute το έχω κομμένο.
> Το web μου όμως δουλεύει; Αυτό μετράει (και ότι άλλη υπηρεσία προσφέρεται...).


Τώρα γύρισα σπίτι ....
Δημήτρη, 
Υπάρχει άλλο μυστήριο στη μέση, Πως αλλαξε ΙP χωρίς να κάνει disconnect?  ::   ::  
Εκτός αν δεν δουλεύει το http://www.dyndns.com, Εβαλα τώρα τη σωστή ip. To πρωί που έφυγα είχε άλλη, ενώ *PPP Up Time 8:32:45*  πρώτη φορά βλέπω τέτοιο πράγμα  ::   ::  
τώρα το trace δουλεύει


```
Vigor2800
Online Status 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
System Status System Uptime: 8:34:18 
LAN Status Primary DNS:  193.92.150.3 Secondary DNS:  194.219.227.2 
  IP Address TX Packets RX Packets    
  192.168.100.254 62640 92834    
 
WAN Status GW IP Addr:  194.219.231.35  
Mode   IP Address      TX Packets TX Rate RX Packets RX Rate Up Time 
PPPoE  77.49.137.50    39271         88   51773       144    8:32:45
 
ADSL Information       (ADSL Firmware Version:  E.67.2.12 )  
  ATM Statistics TX Blocks RX Blocks Corrected Blocks Uncorrected Blocks 
                     152052    1228147     759440                   1 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
ADSL Status Mode   State Up     Speed Down   Speed   SNR Margin Loop Att. 
ADSL2+              SHOWTIME        508900   10010600 17.5    17.0
```

*Corrected Blocks 759440*
Θα κάνω ένα reboot να δω τι γίνεται

*EDIT* Δουλεύει. Και το site  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Πέστα χρυσόστομε. Ο κος commando μας δουλεύει όλους ψιλό γαζί. Τόσο καιρό έχει αυτή τη δημοσίευση, όλοι έχουμε βάλει Internet και αυτός ακόμα εκεί, "να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο..., να βάλει και κανένας γείτονας...., και θα χάσω την ISDN;". Όλο με κάτι τέτοιες δικαιολογίες την αποφεύγει την δουλειά. Να δω τι θα κάνεις όταν πιτάρουν τα DSLAM.
> 
> Πάρε μια απόφαση ντε, πλησιάζουν και εκλογές άτιμε αναποφάσιστε. Έτσι κάνετε εσείς τα κομάντα για να πάρετε απόφαση σε μια κρίσιμη κατάσταση;
> Προτείνω να του επιβληθεί BAN (είναι και της μόδας τελευταία) μέχρι να βάλει Internet.


χαχα δεν ειμαι κοροιδο σαν εσενα που περιμενες 40μερες για ενα καθαρο 8αρι η αιτηση θα φυγει σαν να μην εχω χαλκινο καθολου σπιτι και οτι κατσει .
οταν ερθει το καλωδιο θα το περασω κατευθειαν στο δωματιο με cat 6 ποιοτητα και πανω σε fritz 7170. ουτε βαλε βγαλε δεν επαιξε, προβληματα με γονεις απο διακοπες τηλεφωνου κλπ.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Neuro

Τι είναι αυτά που λες τώρα; 25/04 μπήκε το ιδιόκτητο της 4thnet σε λειτουργία στην Ν.Σ. 27/04 έγινε η αποστολή προς τον ΟΤΕ και 18/05 είχα 2play όπως υποσχέθηκαν. Το USR9106 κλειδώνει στα 8 το USR9112 κλειδώνει στα 10, απλά είναι πατάτα μπροστά στο USR9106. Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και η ταχύτητα είναι υπέρ αρκετή και σίγουρα καλύτερη απο τα VPN σου.

Τι cat6 και παπαριές, εσύ θα βάλεις TiSP  ::

----------


## tyson

Εϊμαι συνδρομητής της tellas (zisto) και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Το ίντερνετ δεν έχει κοπεί ποτέ, το ίδιο και το τηλέφωνο.
Άσε που η ταχύτητα σπέρνει.

Τα μόνα μειονεκτήματα μέχρι στιγμής είναι ότι κάποιες φορές (στις αρχές, τώρα έφτιαξε) άκουγες τον ευατό σου όταν μίλαγες στο τηλέφωνο. Και δεύτερον εντάξει το Modem είναι πολύ μούφα και μπουκώνει κάποιες φορές αλλά με ένα restart στρώνει.

Κατά τα άλλα όλα άψογα μέχρι στιγμής φτου φτου φτου. 
Γλύτωσα και από τις 100άρες και βάααααααλε του πΟΤΕ.

Όσο για τη forthnet, ένας καθηγητής μου στο πανεπιστήμιο έχει βάλει 2play και είναι τόσο δυσαρεστημένος που το προχώρησε το θέμα. Έκανε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και δεν θυμάμαι τι άλλη κίνηση και ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ:

Φυσικά μου λέει δεν θα πληρώσει τίποτα απολύτως για απενεργοποίηση. Θα πει αντε γεια σας και θα πάει σε άλλο πάροχο. 

Παράδειγμα προς μίμηση νομίζω. Αν λειτουργούσαμε όλοι έτσι θα έστρωναν μια ώρα αρχίτερα.

----------


## commando

> Τι είναι αυτά που λες τώρα; 25/04 μπήκε το ιδιόκτητο της 4thnet σε λειτουργία στην Ν.Σ. 27/04 έγινε η αποστολή προς τον ΟΤΕ και 18/05 είχα 2play όπως υποσχέθηκαν. Το USR9106 κλειδώνει στα 8 το USR9112 κλειδώνει στα 10, απλά είναι πατάτα μπροστά στο USR9106. Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και η ταχύτητα είναι υπέρ αρκετή και σίγουρα καλύτερη απο τα VPN σου.
> 
> Τι cat6 και παπαριές, εσύ θα βάλεις TiSP


τα ειδες Neuro ο καθηγητης??Για να μαθαινεις.....
και ναι θα βαλω αυτο το καινουριο συστημα το υδατινο που εχεις δικτυο μεσα απο τους βοθρους .....για να μπορω να λεω οτι το ιντερνετ εφτασε να γινει πραγματικα σκατα!(σημ στην Ελλαδα εννοω)
Μα γιατι κανενας γνωστος μου να μη μου λεει οτι εχει προβλημα στη χωρα του με το ιντερνετ.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Click Click  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Ναι είσαι ορατός μιά χαρά, βγαίνει μιά σελίδα γιά authentication. Πες μας εντυπώσεις - μετρήσεις.
> Καλορίζικος!


Thanks!


```
08/06/2007 02:27:49
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 437.73Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 8.50Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
```



```
www.network-tools.com
TraceRoute to 77.49.137.18 [adsl10-18.kln.forthnet.gr]
Hop	(ms)	(ms)	(ms)		IP Address	Host name
1	1	0	0		66.98.244.1	gphou-66-98-244-1.ev1servers.net
2	1	0	1		66.98.241.16	gphou-66-98-241-16.ev1servers.net
3	1	0	0		66.98.240.12	gphou-66-98-240-12.ev1servers.net
4	2	1	2		129.250.11.129	ge-1-11.r03.hstntx01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
5	2	2	1		129.250.2.228	xe-0-1-0.r20.hstntx01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
6	7	7	8		129.250.4.70	p64-1-3-0.r20.dllstx09.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
7	42	43	45		129.250.5.25	p64-0-1-0.r21.asbnva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
8	42	42	42		129.250.2.87	xe-1-1.r05.asbnva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
9	42	42	42		195.22.206.29	ash2-nttverio-1-us.ash.seabone.net
10	173	172	172		213.144.181.50	customer-side-forthnet-1-gr-pal9.pal.seabone.net
11	172	172	172		194.219.227.104	core-ath-04.forthnet.gr
12	169	169	169		212.251.94.78	-
13	169	169	169		62.1.37.85	bbras-llu-kln-03.forthnet.gr
14	Timed out	Timed out	Timed out			-
15	182	181	183		77.49.137.18	adsl10-18.kln.forthnet.gr

Trace complete
```

μάλλον καλό θα έλεγα, ελπίζω να μείνει σταθερό
Οσο για το τηλέφωνο άψογο, καμμία διαφορά από ΟΤΕ

----------


## c_access

Γεια σας παιδια, χρειαζομαι λιγο την συμβουλη σας με το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω.
Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε:

Εδω και 6 μερες η κοπελα μου μετακομισε σε καινουριο σπιτι. Στο προηγουμενο σπιτι ειχε μια συνδεση adsl forthnet 768/128 απο το φοιτητικο προγραμμα "διοδος" ξαφνικα και χωρις ειδοποιηση η συνδεση κοπηκε χωρις να εχει ληξει η συνδρομη. Το αφησαμε 2 μερες μηπως και επανελθει μονο του, και επισης σκεφτηκαμε οτι αφου σε λιγες μερες θα γινοταν η μετακομιση στο νεο σπιτι θα επικοινωνουσαμε μια και καλη με την forthnet για να γινοταν η μεταφορα στον νεο αριθμο κατευθειαν. Το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζουμε ειναι οτι σπαταλησαμε αρκετες συνεχομενες ωρες προσπαθειων για να καταφερουμε να βγαλουμε γραμμη στο κεντρο εξυπησετησης πελατων αλλα και βλαβων χωρις να εχουμε κανενα αποτελεσμα. Εγω προσωπικα εχω περιμενει στην αναμονη για παραπανω απο 45 λεπτα χωρις να απανταει κανενας, και αυτο συμβαινει καθε μερα για τις 6 τελευταιες μερες. 
Μπορει σε παρακαλω καποιος να μου πει πως πρεπει να κινηθω και να καταγγειλω αυτη την απαθεια του τηλεφωνικου κεντρου εξυπηρετησης πελατων της Forthnet διοτι η υπομονη εχει και τα ορια της οπως καταλαβαινεται. Η συνδεση εχει ενεργοποιηθει απο τις αρχες του δεκεμβρη που μας περασε, και τις τελευταιες περιπου 10 μερες δεν μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε την υπηρεσια που πληρωσαμε με το υστερημα μας(βλ. δυσκολιες φοιτητων απο επαρχια) και κανεις υπευθηνος δεν βρεθηκε να μας ενημερωσει ή εστω να σηκωσει το τηλεφωνο και να μας ακουσει. 

Σας ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων.

----------


## ALTAiR

> ουτε βαλε βγαλε δεν επαιξε, προβληματα με γονεις απο διακοπες τηλεφωνου κλπ.


Ρε τι σόι commando είσαι που μένεις με τους γονείς σου?  ::  

Δεν είχες προβλήματα με διακοπή τηλεφώνου, αλλά αν θες να κρατήσεις και το νούμερο σου? Το παλιό του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## Neuro

> Δεν είχες προβλήματα με διακοπή τηλεφώνου, αλλά αν θες να κρατήσεις και το νούμερο σου? Το παλιό του ΟΤΕ?


Ποτέ δε θα κόψει τον πΟΤΕ. Πατρίδα, θρησκεία και πΟΤΕ.  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ουτε βαλε βγαλε δεν επαιξε, προβληματα με γονεις απο διακοπες τηλεφωνου κλπ.
> 
> 
> Ρε τι σόι commando είσαι που μένεις με τους γονείς σου?  
> 
> Δεν είχες προβλήματα με διακοπή τηλεφώνου, αλλά αν θες να κρατήσεις και το νούμερο σου? Το παλιό του ΟΤΕ?


http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c ... 2,73028460
θα εμπιστευοσουνα ΟΤΕ ακομα??

----------


## noisyjohn

> Γεια σας παιδια, χρειαζομαι λιγο την συμβουλη σας με το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω......
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων.


Δυστυχώς δεν είναι πιά το παλιό καλό helpdesk. Tο μόνο που έχει αποτέλεσμα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι ο τσαμπουκάς. Πήγαινε στην Forthnet Ατθίδων 4, Καλλιθέα και ξεκίνα από το εμπορικό τμήμα, από τον προιστάμενο. Τα παιδάκια στο helpdesk δεν μπορούν να κάνουν πολλά πράγματα, το λές σε μία βάρδια, αυτή αλλάζει ξαναπαίρνεις τηλέφωνο και μία από τα ίδια. Συμβουλή: Πήγαινε πρώτα στα γραφεία της forthnet και μετά κάνε όσο σαματά θες.

----------


## c_access

Thankx φιλε, αλλα ηδη εχω προχωρησει σε καταγγελια στην EETT. Εξαλλου δεν εχω καμια υποχρεωση να τρεχω στα γραφεια τους.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Thankx φιλε, αλλα ηδη εχω προχωρησει σε καταγγελια στην EETT. Εξαλλου δεν εχω καμια υποχρεωση να τρεχω στα γραφεια τους.


Σίγουρα δεν έχεις υποχρέωση, αλλά ο τσαμπουκάς είναι το μόνο που λειτουργεί σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.
Παθών, ούτε στα mail απαντάνε.... Απλά αρπάχτηκα και μάλιστα χοντρά ... και είχε αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## verou

Δυστυχως ετσι δουλευει,κραξιμο και τσαμπουκα +++ καταγγελιες στις αρμοδιες αρχες ΕΕΤ, υπουργειο αναπτυξης-εμποριου (θα γελασετε οταν δειτε ποσα νομοσχεδια παραβιαζουν),ενωσεις καταναλωτων. Το συστημα δουλευει αν και αργα.
Πρεπει να μαθουν επιτελους οτι το ελλαντα εχει νομους και ανηκει στην Ευρωπη

----------


## c_access

> Δυστυχως ετσι δουλευει,κραξιμο και τσαμπουκα +++ καταγγελιες στις αρμοδιες αρχες ΕΕΤ, υπουργειο αναπτυξης-εμποριου (θα γελασετε οταν δειτε ποσα νομοσχεδια παραβιαζουν),ενωσεις καταναλωτων. Το συστημα δουλευει αν και αργα.
> Πρεπει να μαθουν επιτελους οτι το ελλαντα εχει νομους και ανηκει στην Ευρωπη


Εχω κανει επισημη-επωνυμη καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ συμπληρωνοντας την αντιστοιχη φορμα καταγγελιων, αναφεροντας ολα τα στοιχεια μου αλλα και τα στοιχεια τις forthnet, οπως επισης εχει ακολουθησει λεπτομερης περιγραφη του προβληματος με ημερομηνιες. Λογικα απο αυριο θα εχω απαντησεις απο την ΕΕΤΤ (δεν ειχα μεχρι τωρα λογω ΣΚ).

----------


## tyson

Μπράβο. 
Ενημέρωσέ μας όταν έχεις νεώτερα.

----------


## kakalos

Εγώ κατά έναν περίεργο τρόπο πάντα πιάνω πάντα γραμμή στην "εξυπηρέτηση" πελατών της Forthnet!Εγω σε συμβουλεύω πρώτα να ψάξεις να βρεις ποιος ευθύνεται για το πρόβλημα,δηλαδή είναι πρόβλημα ΟΤΕ ή Forthnet!Ενας τρόπος να το δεις είναι να βάλεις κωδικό και username κάποιου ενεργού λογαριασμού adsl της forthnet και αν έχεις internet τότε είναι θέμα forthnet και του συγκεκριμένου λογαριασμού!Έτσι θα ξέρεις και θα μπορείς να κινηθείς ανάλογα...κουράγιο φίλε μου  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

No comment..

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

εγώ αφού έχω φάει τη φρίκη του αιώνα και 4 μήνες καθυστέρηση για το cable tv της vivodi και αφού πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο να ζητήσω τα στειχεια της κοπέλας που με δούλευε σε κάθε τηλέφωνο για να αρχισω να στέλνω εξώδικα δεν ξέρω αν τρομαξανε η είναι τύχη μου κλείσανε ραντεβού για δευτέρα να μου τον βάλουνε επιτέλους ποτε ξανα οτε ποτε ποτε ποτε

----------


## dti

*Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική*

*Απάντηση ΟΤΕ στην ΕΕΤΤ* 

Σχετικά με τα νέα προσωρινά μέτρα της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) για θέματα αδεσμοποίητης πρόσβασης στον τοπικό βρόχο, ο ΟΤΕ σε ανακοίνωσή του επισημαίνει τα εξής:

«1. Για μία ακόμη φορά η ΕΕΤΤ επιδεικνύει ιδιαίτερη σπουδή να διορθώσει τις δυσλειτουργίες που η ίδια αντιλαμβάνεται σε σχέση με ανάπτυξη του ανταγωνισμού στην αγορά, οι οποίες, σχεδόν πάντα, κατά την ίδια οφείλονται στον ΟΤΕ. 

2. Σε σχετική ανακοίνωσή της (!) η ΕΕΤΤ, προτάσσει την υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ να αποκαταστήσει βλάβες συνδρομητών της εταιρείας Vivodi, από όπου θα μπορούσε να συναχθεί από το ευρύ κοινό ότι για τις βλάβες αυτές ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ, χωρίς καν να έχει καλέσει τον τελευταίο σε σχετική ακρόαση.

Δεν αναφέρεται όμως στην ανακοίνωση αυτή -ούτε και εκδόθηκε ξεχωριστή ανακοίνωση σχετικά (!)- ότι στην τελευταία αντίστοιχη ακρόαση, με την εταιρεία Teledome, καταδείχθηκε ουσιαστικά ότι για τις αντίστοιχες βλάβες ουδεμία ευθύνη έφερε ο ΟΤΕ.

3. Τα παραπάνω συμβαίνουν ενώ ο ΟΤΕ έχει διαβιβάσει στην ΕΕΤΤ, ήδη από το 2006, δεκάδες καταγγελίες καταναλωτών για αυθαίρετη και εν αγνοία τους εγγραφή τους ως συνδρομητές άλλου παρόχου, τόσο για υπηρεσίες προεπιλογής φορέα όσο και για τη φορητότητα και αδεσμοποίητο βρόχο. Ιδιαίτερα η τελευταία περίπτωση, στην οποία οι καταναλωτές καταλήγουν να μένουν χωρίς τηλέφωνο για αρκετές ημέρες, έχει αυξηθεί σοβαρά τελευταία. Δυστυχώς, ακόμη και με την πάροδο μηνών, η ΕΕΤΤ ούτε ενεργοποίησε εναντίον κάποιας εταιρείας διαδικασία ασφαλιστικών μέτρων, παρά τη σημασία του θέματος για τον κάθε καταναλωτή, αλλά ούτε φυσικά και εξέδωσε οποιαδήποτε προσωρινή διαταγή, δίνοντας ουσιαστικά πίστωση χρόνου στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους να συνεχίσουν την παράνομη αυτή άγρα πελατών, εφαρμόζοντας το δόγμα ότι ο μοναδικός υπεύθυνος για όλα είναι ο ΟΤΕ.

4. Παράλληλα, αποτελούν πλέον κοινή γνώση τα μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα που οι καταναλωτές πρέπει να περιμένουν, ενώ χρεώνονται για την κλήση αυτή, για να επικοινωνήσουν με τμήματα εξυπηρέτησης καταναλωτών εναλλακτικών παρόχων, αλλά και η ανακριβής πληροφόρηση που συχνά τελικά λαμβάνουν (και που αφορά συνήθως υποτιθέμενες ευθύνες του ΟΤΕ για τη μη εξυπηρέτησή τους). Η ίδια η ΕΕΤΤ εξέδωσε σχετική ανακοίνωση στις 30 Μαρτίου 2007, κατόπιν πιέσεως των καταναλωτών και όχι αυτεπάγγελτα όπως συμβαίνει με τον ΟΤΕ.

5. Η ΕΕΤΤ επιδεικνύει ιδιαίτερη σπουδή να επιβάλλει στον ΟΤΕ ρυθμίσεις που θα διευκολύνουν το έργο των ανταγωνιστών του, καταφεύγοντας συχνότατα στη διαδικασία των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων και των προσωρινών διαταγών, ενώ εμφανίζεται μάλλον ράθυμη στην αντιμετώπιση της συμπεριφοράς των παρόχων απέναντι στους καταναλωτές, αποφεύγοντας να ενεργοποιήσει αντίστοιχες διαδικασίες. Η δημόσια ανακοίνωση επιλεγμένων γεγονότων και η δημιουργία εικονικού περιβάλλοντος περιορισμού του ανταγωνισμού δήθεν από πράξεις του ΟΤΕ είναι σύμφωνη με την πρόσφατα εξαγγελθείσα πολιτική της ΕΕΤΤ περί αναγκαστικού περιορισμού του μεριδίου του ΟΤΕ, ίσως και παρά την βούληση των συνδρομητών του.

Ο ΟΤΕ :

1. Δεν αποδέχεται την ευθύνη για πολλές από τις βλάβες και δυσλειτουργίες που μερίδα των εναλλακτικών παρόχων του αποδίδουν, αποφεύγοντας έτσι να αναλάβουν τις δικές τους ευθύνες για την ανετοιμότητά τους να εξυπηρετήσουν τους συνδρομητές τους.

2. Θα συνεχίσει να εξυπηρετεί τους συνδρομητές του με αίσθημα ευθύνης, στηρίζοντας με όλες του τις δυνάμεις την καταναλωτική πίστη, παρά τα πυρά που αυτή δέχεται από τη συμπεριφορά μερίδας των εναλλακτικών παρόχων με την προστασία της ΕΕΤΤ.

Ιδιαίτερα σημειώνεται ότι οι κλήσεις των συνδρομητών μας προς τις υπηρεσίες εξυπηρέτησης πελατών ΟΤΕ είναι δωρεάν». 



*Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική*

*Νέες καταγγελίες παρόχων κατά ΟΤΕ*

ΔΕΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ να έχουν τέλος τα προβλήματα στην αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών στη φάση της ουσιαστικής απελευθέρωσης της αγοράς όπου ο καταναλωτής έχει τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξει και άλλον εκτός του ΟΤΕ πάροχο. Νέες καταγγελίες των εταιρειών Tellas, Teledome, Vivodi και Forthnet για μη τήρηση από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ των διαδικασιών που αφορούν το πέρασμα των τηλεφωνικών γραμμών από τον Οργανισμό σε αυτές οδήγησαν την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) στη λήψη νέων προσωρινών μέτρων κατά του ΟΤΕ.

Σύμφωνα με τη σχετική απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ και κατόπιν εξέτασης των καταγγελιών των προαναφερθέντων τεσσάρων εταιρειών ο Οργανισμός υποχρεούται:

- Να αποκαταστήσει άμεσα και ουσιαστικά τις βλάβες των συνδρομητών της εταιρείας Vivodi έως τις 15 Ιουνίου 2007 καθώς και να ενεργοποιήσει όλες τις γραμμές που έχει ζητήσει η εν λόγω εταιρεία έως την ίδια ημερομηνία, καθώς όπως επισημαίνεται οι αιτήσεις εκκρεμούν για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.

- Να παραδώσει στις τέσσερις εταιρείες 42.600 επιπλέον ζεύγη συνδετικού καλωδίου για την εξυπηρέτηση αιτημάτων τοπικού βρόχου των καταναλωτών μέχρι το τέλος Ιουνίου 2007.

Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ σε περίπτωση μη τήρησης των ανωτέρω υποχρεώσεων, η Επιτροπή απειλεί να επιβάλει στον ΟΤΕ χρηματικές κυρώσεις ανά ημέρα καθυστέρησης. Σημειώνεται ότι με βάση τις σχετικές αποφάσεις της Επιτροπής ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει τις αναγκαίες υπηρεσίες και ευκολίες πρόσβασης (κυρίως τα δικαιώματα συνεγκατάστασης στα Αστικά Κέντρα του ΟΤΕ) στους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους, προκειμένου οι τελευταίοι να παρέχουν υπό όρους ανταγωνιστικούς τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες στους καταναλωτές, χωρίς πλέον αυτοί να διατηρούν τη σχέση τους και με τον ΟΤΕ.

Ο πρόεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ καθηγητής Ν. Αλεξανδρίδης δήλωσε σχετικά ότι «παρακολουθούμε στενά την πορεία εφαρμογής των νέων προβλεπόμενων διαδικασιών και παρεμβαίνουμε άμεσα για την αντιμετώπιση προβλημάτων και την πρόληψη συμπεριφορών που μπορούν να αποτελέσουν τροχοπέδη στην προώθηση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών και την ανάπτυξη βιώσιμου και αποτελεσματικού ανταγωνισμού στην τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά».

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## ngia

Σε όσα απαντά όμως στα 1,2,3,4,5 δεν λέει κάτι που δεν ισχύει...

----------


## trendy

Ναι αλλά είναι σα να παραδέχεται ότι όσα τον κατηγορούν είναι σωστά, αλλά τα κάνει ως αντίδραση στις αδικίες που του κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ. Δηλαδή αντί να ζητήσει συγγνώμη ή να υπερασπιστεί τον ΟΤΕ με κάποια επιχειρήματα, παει να τους την πει ότι δεν κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους γιατί πιάνουν μόνο τον ΟΤΕ και όχι τους άλλους.

----------


## noisyjohn

και μία άλλη κλινική περίπτωση που μέχρι τώρα δεν την έχω δει ...

Στο modem-router εχω ενεργοποιημένο το Dynamic DNS, για dynamic ip update από http://www.dyndns.com για τρία sites της μορφής xxxx.dyndns.org. Εδώ και 10 ημέρες μου έρχονται τα εξής email από dyndns:

_"The hostname, xxxxx.dyndns.org, in account noisyjohn, has been blocked for abuse. This action has been taken due to the receipt of multiple updates originating from the same IP address"
_
και σε ελληνικά: Προσπάθειες (για κάποιο χρον. διάστημα) ενημέρωσης της ip από τον router μου προς http://www.dyndns.com, χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει στην πραγματικότητα η ip. Επομένως μου έρχεται ένα ωραιότατο ban (σιγά να μήν σπαταλάνε bandwidth για χαζομάρες από εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες πελάτες)

*Διασταυρώνοντας τα εξής:*
1. Μόλις η γραμμή κάνει disconnect (και το κάνει πολύ συχνά, η μέγιστη διάρκεια που έχω δει είναι 10 ώρες) το routing στο κέντρο της Forthnet αργεί να συνέλθει.
2. Επειτα από διάλογο με το helpdesk διαπιστώνω οτι μέρος της δυσλειτουργίας οφείλεται στην άμμεση προσπάθεια σύνδεσης του router χωρίς να έχει προλάβει το κέντρο να κάνει clear user name & password (μύνημα: login or password error). Αυτό συμβαίνει με αρκετούς modem-routers. Στη δική μου περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει λύση.
3. Μέχρι να συνέλθει το routing το Dynamic DNS ip update είναι απροσδιόριστο (πχ. τα αιτήματα μπορεί να φτάνουν, αλλά όχι η απάντηση)
4. Ο ίδιος router δούλευε άψογα σε βρόγχο ΟΤΕ 2 Mbps.

*Συμπεραίνω:*
Αλλο ένα πρόβλημα πέρα από τα γνωστά περί καθυστερήσεων ISP, προβλήματα θορύβου κλπ. Να σημειώσω οτι η γραμμή έχει SNR 19 dB και loop att. 22 δηλαδή είναι μια χαρά.

Βλέπω το pfsense να έρχεται ...

edit 
αλλά και η http://www.dyndns.com δεν βλέπω να το έχει πάρει το θέμα και τόσο υπεύθυνα. παραθέτω το hardware list compatibility από http://www.dyndns.com


```
Only a select few hardware routers have been certified to work properly with our systems
Linksys

    * BEFSX41 - VPN Endpoint Router
    * WRT54G and WRT54GL - Wireless Gateway/Router
    * WRT54G v5 - Wireless Gateway/Router
NETGEAR
    * FVS338 - ProSafe VPN Firewall 50
    * FVX538 - ProSafe VPN Firewall 200
    * FVS124G - ProSafe Gigabit VPN Firewall 25
Patton Electronics

    * SmartNode VoIP Solutions
    * Patton IPLinkTM Managed VPN Router Series
Shelco Advanced Safety

    * Shelco Embedded E-Mail Server
SonicWALL

    * SonicWALL TZ and PRO products
Sony

    * LF-X1 - LocationFree TV LF-X1
    * LF-X5 - LocationFree TV LF-X5
```

αυτά μόνο. Οσο για client σε linux προτείνουν ddclient ή inadyn (για debian δεν το βλέπω θα το ψάξω ..)

----------


## gvaf

Nα ρωτίσω και εγώ τώρα κάτι.
Πιθανότατα κάποια στιγμή θα μετακομίσω σε άλλο σπίτι.
Τι λέτε να πρέπει να κάνω , να μεταφέρω τη παλιά γραμμή στο άλλο σπίτι και μετά να ψαχτώ για DSL η να την κόψω εντελώς να πάει στο διάολο και να ψαχτώ απο την αρχή για τηλέφωνο και inet μαζί ?
Νομίζω ότι κάποιες εταιρίες θέλουν να έχεις γραμμή ΟΤΕ για να σε αναλάβουν.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Nα ρωτίσω και εγώ τώρα κάτι.
> Πιθανότατα κάποια στιγμή θα μετακομίσω σε άλλο σπίτι.
> Τι λέτε να πρέπει να κάνω , να μεταφέρω τη παλιά γραμμή στο άλλο σπίτι και μετά να ψαχτώ για DSL η να την κόψω εντελώς να πάει στο διάολο και να ψαχτώ απο την αρχή για τηλέφωνο και inet μαζί ?
> Νομίζω ότι κάποιες εταιρίες θέλουν να έχεις γραμμή ΟΤΕ για να σε αναλάβουν.


Βασικά εσύ πρέπει να το ζυγιασεις, είναι σημαντικό να κρατήσεις τον αριθμό σου?

----------


## argi

Νομίζω κανένας δεν σου περνάει καινουργια γραμμη απο το μηδεν... κι αυτο γιατι δεν ειναι ευκολο να εντοπίσουν το φυσικο καλώδιο που πάει μέχρι την σύνδεση σου μέχρι να το φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ... ο ΟΤΕ είναι εκείνος που τελικά ονοματίζει τα καλώδια... 

Έχοντας μιλήσει με tellas και forthnet και οι δύο μου είπαν το ίδιο... ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει σύνδεση για να μετατραπεί...

Τα παραπάνω με επιφύλαξη γιατί μπορεί απλά να έπεσα σε άσχετους... αλλά απο την άλλη καταλαναίνω και την λογική του πραγματος με βάση το πως δουλευει ο ΟΤΕ (αν και κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να είναι έτσι...έπρεπε μια εταιρεία να έχει τα καλώδια (last mile) και όλοι και ο ΟΤΕ μαζί να εξυπηρετούνται απο αυτή...)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση gvaf μπορείς να κάνεις εσωτερική φορητοτητα απο κέντρο σε κέντρο και να μην χάσεις το νουμερο (το κόστος μεταφοράς και νέας σύνδεσης είναι το ίδιο νομίζω...?!)

@rg!

----------


## paravoid

> Νομίζω κανένας δεν σου περνάει καινουργια γραμμη απο το μηδεν... κι αυτο γιατι δεν ειναι ευκολο να εντοπίσουν το φυσικο καλώδιο που πάει μέχρι την σύνδεση σου μέχρι να το φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ... ο ΟΤΕ είναι εκείνος που τελικά ονοματίζει τα καλώδια... 
> 
> Έχοντας μιλήσει με tellas και forthnet και οι δύο μου είπαν το ίδιο... ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει σύνδεση για να μετατραπεί...
> 
> Τα παραπάνω με επιφύλαξη γιατί μπορεί απλά να έπεσα σε άσχετους... αλλά απο την άλλη καταλαναίνω και την λογική του πραγματος με βάση το πως δουλευει ο ΟΤΕ (αν και κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να είναι έτσι...έπρεπε μια εταιρεία να έχει τα καλώδια (last mile) και όλοι και ο ΟΤΕ μαζί να εξυπηρετούνται απο αυτή...)
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση gvaf μπορείς να κάνεις εσωτερική φορητοτητα απο κέντρο σε κέντρο και να μην χάσεις το νουμερο (το κόστος μεταφοράς και νέας σύνδεσης είναι το ίδιο νομίζω...?!)


Υπάρχει διαδικασία για ανενεργό βρόχο στον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ.
Η NetOne σου δίνει πάνω από ανενεργό βρόχο σίγουρα και νομίζω πως και η Vivodi το ίδιο.

----------


## argi

> Υπάρχει διαδικασία για ανενεργό βρόχο στον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ.
> Η NetOne σου δίνει πάνω από ανενεργό βρόχο σίγουρα και νομίζω πως και η Vivodi το ίδιο.


That's good to know... το μόνο που μένει τώρα είναι να το μάθουν και οι λοιποί πάροχοι...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## gvaf

Thanks boyz.
Θα προχωρίσω σε μεταφορά και μετά βλέπουμε.

----------


## jabarlee

Από πολύ πρόσφατη εμπειρία στενού μου φίλου:

Μετακόμισε και επικοινώνησε πριν μια εβδομάδα με τον ΟΤΕ για μεταφορά της γραμμής (σκόπευε να το γυρίσε σε DoublePlay κατά το Σεπτέμβρη)
Ο ΟΤΕ απάντησε ότι μπορεί να κάνει τη μεταφορά στις 23 Ιουλίου!

Οπότε επικοινώνησε με NetOne, οι οποίοι αναλαμβάνουν όλη τη διαδικασία ακόμη και τη μεταφορά με δέσμευση 14 εργάσιμων ημερών.

Ασχέτως αν θα είναι συνεπείς ως προς το χρονοδιάγραμα, τουλάχιστον ανέλαβαν να ενεργοποιήσουν το βρόχο ακόμα και σε αυτή την κάπως ιδιότυπη περίπτωση.

Οπότε, Gvaf, αποφάσισε τι θα κάνειςανάλογα με το τι σου υπόσχονται χρονικά, θα έλεγα

----------


## gvaf

Μήπως και αυτοί τις 14 μέρες τις κάνουν 14 εβδομάδες όμως .
Άσε που έχεις περιορισμούς και με αυτούς στη διαχείρηση του router .
Το έπαθε πρόσφατα ένας φίλος .

----------


## The Undertaker

δηλαδή;;;; τι περιορισμούς;;;

----------


## gvaf

Για να δουλέψεις τα forward για τα incoming και τα outgoing πρέπει να τους πάρεις τελέφωνο για να δείς αν είναι ανοιχτές οι πόρτες .

----------


## The Undertaker

μάλιστα...οπότες πέφτουμε πίσω vivodi..

----------


## jabarlee

Gvaf, μιλάς για την NetOne ή για την On; Από όσα έχω διαβάσει στο adslgr, δεν είδα να αναφέρεται πουθενά κάποιο πρόβλημα με κλείσιμο ports της NetOne.
Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι δε μπορείς να παραμετροποιήσεις πλήρως το QoS, αλλά από τη στιγμή που έχεις και το voip πάνω, και με δεδομένο το αρκετό bandwidth, δε νομίζω ότι ενοχλούνται οι περισσότεροι χρήστες.

Όσο αφορά για το χρόνο αναμονής, η NetOne φαίνεται ότι κατά κανόνα τηρεί τα χρονοδιαγράματα, ή τελοσπάντων είναι η πιο γρήγορη (πιθανώς γιατί έχουν τις λιγότερες αιτήσεις)

Σημείωση: Δεν έχω τίποτα υπέρ της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας, απλά μου έχει αφήσει θετική εντύπωση τόσο από αυτά που είδα γραμμένα, όσο και από τη τηλεφωνκή επικοινωνία μαζί τους. (Π.χ. forthnet στην οποία έχω κάνει αίτηση για 2play, δεν έχω καταφέρει ΠΟΤΕ να μιλήσω με κάποιον από τη τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση)

----------


## commando

willkommen

----------


## ulysses

> willkommen


ηρθαν οι γερμαναραδες ???  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> willkommen
> 
> 
> ηρθαν οι γερμαναραδες ???


ακριβως  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gvaf

@jabarlee
Φίλος που πρόσφατα έκανε NetOne μου είπε ότι δεν έχει advance privilege στο μόντεμ .
Ήθελε να δουλέψει το emule τους έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο για τις πόρτες. Τώρα θέλει να σηκώσει ftp server και πάλι τους ψάχνει.
Για αυτό λέω ότι μου μοιάζει με την Οn .
Άλλος που έχει βάλει forthnet του δώσανε το ασύρματο της Linksys και τα κάνει όλα μόνος του.

Τι να πω .

----------


## JS

Γιατί δεν βάζουν άλλο modem ?
Στην on δεν βάζεις για να έχεις την tv, η netone όμως δεν δίνει tv οπότε πού το πρόβλημα ;

----------


## gvaf

Μπορεί και να μην το δέχονται.
Όταν ήθελε τελικά να του ανοίξουν κάτι του έλεγαν ότι μπαίνουν με administrator password στο μηχάνημα και το φτιάχνουν .

Άρα ......

----------


## jabarlee

χμ ... μάστα ...

εγώ βασίστηκα σε αυτά που έχουνε στο site τους και κάποια που είδα γραμμένα σε fora 



> Είμαι προχωρημένος χρήστης. Τι δυνατότητες ρυθμίσεων έχω πάνω στο modem/router της Net One;
> Οι δυνατότητες που δίνονται στον τελικό χρήστη είναι:
> 1. Διαχείριση router μέσω WEB
> 2. Αλλαγή password χρήστη
> 3. Επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων
> 4. Ρυθμίσεις δικτύου LAN
> 5. Ρυρμίσεις DHCP
> 6. Ρυθμίσεις Ασύρματου Δικτύου WLAN
> 7. Ρυθμίσεις Firewall
> ...


Προφανώς όμως δεν είναι έτσι ... Ευτυχώς ο φίλος ο οποίος έκανε την αίτηση, κάθε άλλο παρά advanced user είναι  ::  
Πάντως, μόλις του έρθει η γραμμή θα σας μεταφέρω εδώ εντυπώσεις, το ίδιο βέβαια και με τη δική μου της Forthnet

----------


## gvaf

Για την forthnet θέλω οπωσδήποτε τις εντυπώσεις σου .  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Έχω κάνει και εγώ αίτηση και περιμένω τέλος του μήνα (λέμε τώρα  ::  ) την γραμμή.


Στο γραφείο που βάλαμε 2play 10mbit με το modem που δίνει η Forthnet συγχρονίζει στα 6-7 mbit.

Από rapidshare αλλά και ntua πιάνει σταθερά 720-770kB/s 
http://www.cha0s.awmn/forthnet_2play_7mbit.jpg

Σε idle κατάσταση το latency στο πρώτο hop είναι 15-20ms ενώ με full download (http, 10-12 connections χωρίς upload) έχει avg 50-60ms.

Τα αρνητικά είναι ότι κάθε μέρα κάνει 2-3 φορές disconnect (όσο είμαι στο γραφείο, δεν ξέρω το απόγευμα αν συνεχίζονται), και ότι ακόμα δεν δίνει static IP η Forthnet στα 2play.

Απότι μου είπαν από την Forthnet το πρόβλημα είναι τεχνικό και καλά αν και εγώ πιστεύω ότι απλά είναι θέμα πολιτικής προς το παρόν...

----------


## jabarlee

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, λόγω στατικής ip , 2 νουμέρων τηλεφώνου και 1 Mbps upload, στο πατρικό μου (awmn-34) θα κάνω αίτηση για μία εκ των vivodi-netone.
Απλά περιμένω την εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι του φίλου, για να έχω μια εξ' ιδίων εκτίμηση για τη NetOne.

Τη forthnet σε αυτό το σπίτι την επέλεξα κυρίως για το χαμηλό lag με τους ευρωπαϊκούς WoW servers  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> ......
> Τα αρνητικά είναι ότι κάθε μέρα κάνει 2-3 φορές disconnect (όσο είμαι στο γραφείο, δεν ξέρω το απόγευμα αν συνεχίζονται), και ότι ακόμα δεν δίνει static IP η Forthnet στα 2play....


Σε εμένα κάνει τουλάχιστον 7-8 disconnect / ημέρα. Το άλλο ωραίο τώρα:
Στο disconnect το user name και password παραμένουν για κάποιο διάστημα στο κέντρο, που σημαίνει οτι δεν παίρνει χαμπάρι αμμέσως το disconnect. 
*Αποτέλεσμα*
1. Oρισμένοι modem-routers (π.χ. netgear, draytek(vigor) ) προσπαθούν άμμεσα reconnect-login. Tο κέντρο (για αυτά τα μοντέλα τουλάχιστον) βλέπει τις προσπάθειες σαν login από άλλον χρήστη, μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει η κατάσταση.
2. Σε αυτή τη φάση το routing έχει φρικάρει και κάνει κάποιο διάστημα για να στρώσει.
3. Σε εμένα τουλάχιστον αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να τρώω ban για τα dydndns.org services. O server τους εκεί βλέπει αιτήματα ενημέρωσης ip , χωρίς η ip να έχει αλλάξει.
4. Πιθανόν αυτό να λύνεται στο modem με disable το auto-reconnect και με κάποιο idle time (π.χ. 40 secs). Σε εμένα τουλάχιστον έφερε αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## ngia

> Τα αρνητικά είναι ότι κάθε μέρα κάνει 2-3 φορές disconnect (όσο είμαι στο γραφείο, δεν ξέρω το απόγευμα αν συνεχίζονται), και ότι ακόμα δεν δίνει static IP η Forthnet στα 2play.


σε winner δεν έχει κάνει κιχ 20 μέρες .. το ίδιο και σε μένα από τη μέρα που έβαλα τα φίλτρα στις πρίζες (μερικές μέρες)

----------


## gvaf

Σαν να ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο.

----------


## Cha0s

> Τα αρνητικά είναι ότι κάθε μέρα κάνει 2-3 φορές disconnect (όσο είμαι στο γραφείο, δεν ξέρω το απόγευμα αν συνεχίζονται), και ότι ακόμα δεν δίνει static IP η Forthnet στα 2play.
> 
> 
> σε winner δεν έχει κάνει κιχ 20 μέρες .. το ίδιο και σε μένα από τη μέρα που έβαλα τα φίλτρα στις πρίζες (μερικές μέρες)


Το modem βρίσκεται σε άλλο διαμέρισμα/όροφο μιας και υποτίθεται ότι το πακέτο δίδεται μόνο σε ιδιώτες, οπότε δεν έχω φυσική πρόσβαση να δω τι ακριβώς παίζει.

Σε κάνα μήνα με το καλό αν έχει έρθει η δική μου γραμμή θα βγάλω πιο ολκληρωμένα συμπεράσματα  ::

----------


## JS

> Έτσι κι αλλιώς, λόγω στατικής ip , 2 νουμέρων τηλεφώνου και 1 Mbps upload, στο πατρικό μου (awmn-34) θα κάνω αίτηση για μία εκ των vivodi-netone.
> Απλά περιμένω την εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι του φίλου, για να έχω μια εξ' ιδίων εκτίμηση για τη NetOne.



http://www.tellas.gr/page.asp?gid=2257&arid=646&lang=2

ISDN παρακαλώ...

@chaos...να ελπίζεις εσύ. Τώρα ειδικά με την προσφορά και τις αιτήσεις που μαζέψανε μόνο η ελπίδα θα σε σώσει  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

Θα σας πώ και εγώ εντυπώσεις από Forthnet. Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, θα εχω ενεργοποίηση εντός της εβδομάδος....

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## MAuVE

> Και ν' αλλάξω την (τις πλέον) IP μου στο dyndns....


Αφού θα έχεις 8 στατικές, το dyndns τι το θέλεις ;

Για τα 24 ευρώ/2χρόνια που κοστίζει το δικό σου domain name ?

Όλο με μπερδεύεις dalex, όλο με μπερδεύεις....

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## MAuVE

Καπισς.

Τώρα το βλέπω και το site. 

Συνεχίζω όμως να διαφωνώ γιατί έχω καλή γνώμη για τον Πλάτωνα και γνωρίζω ότι εργοτάξιο που ο καθένας κάνει ότι του αρέσει, δεν παράγει έργο προδιαγραφών.

Όσο για τους "άνδρες" είσαι τελείως ντεμοντέ.

Η ιδιότητα της οσφυοκαμψίας άλλαξε και περιγραφικό τύπο και συνειρμικό περιεχόμενο.

Τώρα ακούει στο όνομα "ευελιξία" και θεωρείται προσόν.

Όπως κάποτε το να πούνε κάποιον "αδερφή", έτσουζε.

Σήμερα οι γκέις είναι πολύ τρέντι.

DAlex in AWMN

Πήγα να τιμήσω το site σου απαντώντας εκεί και κοίτα τι μου έβγαλε.

_Error Notice

We don't take kindly to that sort of activity here. Your attempt to break the script has been logged and the administrators have been notified._ 

Τελείως αδερφίστικη συμπεριφορά (με την καλή=τωρινή έννοια)

----------


## ALTAiR

@ MAuVE

Μάλλον πόσταρες σε άλλο topic...


Χτες μίλησα με forthnet για το αν μπορούνε να βάλουνε 2play σε καινούργιο σπίτι χωρίς υπάρχουσα γραμμή και μου είπανε κατηγορηματικά ΟΧΙ. Πρέπει πρώτα να έρθει ο ΟΤΕς.

----------


## noisyjohn

> .... Χτες μίλησα με forthnet για το αν μπορούνε να βάλουνε 2play σε καινούργιο σπίτι χωρίς υπάρχουσα γραμμή και μου είπανε κατηγορηματικά ΟΧΙ. Πρέπει πρώτα να έρθει ο ΟΤΕς.


  :: 
οπότε πρέπει να βάλεις και τηλέφωνο, μετά να κάνεις αίτηση για μεταφορά κλπ ...
Και μιά πιό ωραία ερώτηση : Αν χαλάσει ο τοπικός βρόγχος (π.χ. αλβανό εργολάβου σκάψει για αποχέτευση σε λάθος σημείο ... ) ποιός τον φτίαχνει; ο ΟΤΕς και κυρίως πότε;

----------


## argi

[quote="noisyjohn Αν χαλάσει ο τοπικός βρόγχος (π.χ. αλβανό εργολάβου σκάψει για αποχέτευση σε λάθος σημείο ... ) ποιός τον φτίαχνει; ο ΟΤΕς και κυρίως πότε;[/quote]

o OTE...όπΟΤΕ....

@rg!

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Υπάρχει διαδικασία για ανενεργό βρόχο στον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ.
> Η NetOne σου δίνει πάνω από ανενεργό βρόχο σίγουρα και νομίζω πως και η Vivodi το ίδιο.
> 
> 
> That's good to know... το μόνο που μένει τώρα είναι να το μάθουν και οι λοιποί πάροχοι...  
> 
> @rg!





> .... Χτες μίλησα με forthnet για το αν μπορούνε να βάλουνε 2play σε καινούργιο σπίτι χωρίς υπάρχουσα γραμμή και μου είπανε κατηγορηματικά ΟΧΙ. Πρέπει πρώτα να έρθει ο ΟΤΕς.



@paravoid...

Δεν μας κάνεις quote την διαδικασία να ενημερωσουμε και την forthnet???

@rg!

----------


## zabounis

Καλα για την vivodi έχω πολλά ράμματα για τη γούνα τους...
Έχει περάσει μήνας από τότε που ΛΑΒΑΝΕ την αίτηση και ακούστε επικοινωνία:

1o Τηλεφώνημα:
-Για σας, θα ήθελα να μάθω για την πορεία της αίτησης μου?
--Το τηλέφωνό σας παρακαλώ.
--210-804ΧΧΧΧ
--Λυπάμαι αλλά αντιμετωπίζουμε ένα πρόβλήμα στο σύστημά μας και δεν μπορούμε να σας δώσουμε την πληροφορία που ζητάτε. Καλέστε μας σε 15 λεπτά.

Τους καλώ μετά από 40 λεπτά
2ο Τηλεφώνημα:
-Για σας, πήρα πριν λίγο και ζήτησα πληροφορίες για την πορεία της αίτησής μου.
--Ναι, πείτε μου το αριθμό σας.
-210-804ΧΧΧΧ
--Συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία σας, αλλά το σύστημά μας έχει ένα πρόβλημα και δεν μπορούμε να σας δώσουμε την πληροφορία που ζητάτε.
-Πότε θα είστε σε θέσει να μου την δώσετε? 
--Πιθανόν σε 40λεπτά.
-Καλά θα καλέσω αύριο πάλι.

Tους καλώ την επόμενη μέρα.
3ο Τηλεφώνημα:
-Για σας....μπλα μπλα (η ίδια ερώτηση)
--Ναι, απ'ότι βλέπω εδώ δεν υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση στο σύστημα.
-Τι εννοείτε?
--Δεν βλέπω κάτι.
--Μα, έχει περάσει ένας μήνας από την στιγμή που παραλάβατε την αίτηση μου. 
--Θα πρέπει να περιμένετε.
-Δεν μπορείτε να μου απαντήσετε σε πόσο χρόνο θα συνδεθώ?
--Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια πληροφορία στο σύστημα. Θα καλέσετε πάλι σε 20 μέρες.
-Με συχωρείτε, έχω πληρώσει μια υπηρεσία και μου είπατε ότι θα την έχω σε 30 μέρες. Δεν μπορείτε να μου πείτε σε πιο στάδιο βρίσκεται η αίτησή μου????
--Δυστυχώς λυπάμαι.


αυτά κύριοι με την εναλλακτική εταιρία που λέγεται vivodi....

----------


## The Undertaker

εγώ που θέλω 2-3 static ips και πάνω από 10mbit τι λέτε να βάλω;
περιοχή ηρακλείου αττικής.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
>  Αν χαλάσει ο τοπικός βρόγχος (π.χ. αλβανό εργολάβου σκάψει για αποχέτευση σε λάθος σημείο ... ) ποιός τον φτίαχνει; ο ΟΤΕς και κυρίως πότε;
> 
> 
> o OTE...όπΟΤΕ....
> @rg!


Μάστα, 
_
Μπορώ από τώρα να γράψω τον αντίστοιχο διάλογο:
_
- Τηλ. helpdesk, αναμονή 45'
- Γεία σας, έχω τον αριθμό ... και δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο, ούτε internet
- Περιμένετε .......... Ναι έχετε αποσυνδεθεί από τις 3:13, Τι ρυθμίσεις έχετε στο modem;
- Μας σας είπα δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο  :: 
- Μάλιστα, περιμένετε παρακαλώ
- _[άλλος υπάλληλος]_ Τι πρόβλημα έχετε παρακαλώ;
-  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
- Θα σας ειδοποιήσουμε σε 2 ώρες

_Τηλέφωνο helpdesk την άλλη μέρα:_
- Γεία σας, έχω τον αριθμό ... και δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο, ούτε internet
- Περιμένετε παρακαλώ
- ΟΧΙ δεν περιμένω, έχω ενημερώσει από χθές και είχαν πεί οτι θα το κοιτάξουν και θα με ειδοποιήσουν.
- Ε τότε θα σας ειδοποιήσουν
-  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
_
Μετά απο μία εβδομάδα πάει τεχνικός στο κέντρο, οπότε ειδοποιούν τηλεφωνικά_
Γειά σας από την ... , σχετικά με τη βλάβη τηλεφώνου
- Α μάλιστα, τί έγινε;
- Ξέρετε ο τοπικός σας βρόχγος δεν δουλεύει, φαίνεται οτι έχει βλάβη
- Και λοιπόν;
- Δεν μπορούμε να τον φτιάξουμε εμείς, θα πρέπει να καλέσετε τον ΟΤΕ
- Μα τι δουλειά έχει ο ΟΤΕ; το τηλέφωνο ανήκει πιά στην εταιρεία σας.
- Ο βρόγχος καταλήγει στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.

 ::   ::   ::  
- ΟΤΕ; γειά σας πέρνω για μία βλάβη γραμμής.
- Μάλιστα, ποιό τηλέφωνο;
- 35434580
- Μα αυτό δεν το βρίσκω, σε ποιόν ανήκει;
- Ξέρετε έχει γίνει μεταφορά στη ....
- Ωραία να ειδοποιήσετε αυτούς ....
.............................................................
.............................................................
 ::   ::   ::   ::  

[EOF]

----------


## Cha0s

Πες και ποια εταιρία είναι να ξέρουμε (αν και μάλλον ξέρω ποια είναι  :: )

----------


## JS

> αυτά κύριοι με την εναλλακτική εταιρία που λέγεται vivodi....


Καλά τα ίδια είναι όλες βρε...
Εμένα μου συμβαίνει το ίδιο με την forthnet (13 μερες και δεν έχει περαστεί η αίτηση) αλλά δεν με καίει. Αλλιώς θα τους είχα κάνει κώλο  ::   ::   ::  

Η tellas μου που έκανε 3μηνο που το πας ;  ::

----------


## jabarlee

> εγώ που θέλω 2-3 static ips και πάνω από 10mbit τι λέτε να βάλω;
> περιοχή ηρακλείου αττικής.


Δε σε καλύπτει κανένα από τα home Double play πακέτα. Κανένας δε δίνει πάνω από μια στατική ip, και βέβαια, αν κάποιος το έκανε, θα ήταν ένα 8άρι subnet.

Θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να βγούνε τα business πακέτα, με άλλες χρεώσεις βέβαια ...

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> εγώ που θέλω 2-3 static ips και πάνω από 10mbit τι λέτε να βάλω;
> περιοχή ηρακλείου αττικής.
> 
> 
> Δε σε καλύπτει κανένα από τα home Double play πακέτα. Κανένας δε δίνει πάνω από μια στατική ip, και βέβαια, αν κάποιος το έκανε, θα ήταν ένα 8άρι subnet.
> 
> Θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να βγούνε τα business πακέτα, με άλλες χρεώσεις βέβαια ...


Η Forthnet μου είπε off the record ότι μόλις γυρίσει το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της όλο στα 24mbit (στην ουσία θα ξεκλειδώσει τις γραμμές και όποιος τα πιάσει τα έπιασε) θα δώσει την δυνατότητα για static IP.

Τώρα και καλά λέει ότι είναι τεχνικό το κόλημα και όχι θέμα πολιτικής (κάτι που δεν πιστεύω...)

Από τον Ιούλιο και μετά θα δούμε κατά πόσο ισχύουν τα όσα ακούγονται...

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από zabounis
> 
> αυτά κύριοι με την εναλλακτική εταιρία που λέγεται vivodi....
> 
> 
> Καλά τα ίδια είναι όλες βρε...
> Εμένα μου συμβαίνει το ίδιο με την forthnet (13 μερες και δεν έχει περαστεί η αίτηση) αλλά δεν με καίει. Αλλιώς θα τους είχα κάνει κώλο    
> 
> Η tellas μου που έκανε 3μηνο που το πας ;



Vivodi? Ποιά vivodi... Που είναι η vivodi.

Για την ιστορία, έχω κάνει αίτηση για cableTv της vivodi από 28 Μαρτίου και όσο το έχετε δει εσείς άλλο τόσο και εγώ. Στις 2 πρώτες επικοινωνίες μας, ελαβα την αποστομοτική απάντηση "δεν μπορώ να σας απαντήσω πότε γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό στο σύστημα"...

Μετά το έριξα στα email. Καμία βδομάδα μετά το 3ο email που έστειλα (τ1 πρώτα καταλαβαίνετε που τα έγραψαν) μας πήραν τηλέφωνο... (απίστευτο έ?). Έλειπα από το σπίτι για να δω από πρώτο χέρι τα σκηνικά απείρου κάλους που συνέβησαν, με τον πατέρα μου σε εκτός ευατού κατάσταση με αυτά που άκουγε (δεν είχε ξαναμιλήσει με δαύτους βλέπετε) να παλεύει με νύχια και με δόντια να πάρει κάποια σοβαρή απάντηση... Αλλά τα κατάφερε. Του είπαν ότι αυτό το μήνα είναι δύσκολο να γίνει κάτι...  ::   ::   ::  

Έχω ήδη vivodi 1024 (έκανε πέρσι το καλοκαίρι 2 μήνες να ενεργοποιηθεί...) οπότε δεν με κόφτει και τόσο πολύ, αλλά έχει γέλιο το τι δικαιολογίες μπορεί να σκαρφιστούν...

Θα μου πείτε γιατί δεν την ακυρώνω και να πάω κάπου αλλού. Μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό το σκεφτόμουν αλλά και αλλού τα ίδια σκ@τ@ δεν παίζουν?

Το μόνο που έβρισκα σωστό ήταν να το ακυρώσω για να τους δώσω ένα "μάθημα"¨... Αλλά εμένα περιμένουν?

----------


## noisyjohn

> Πες και ποια εταιρία είναι να ξέρουμε (αν και μάλλον ξέρω ποια είναι )


it's "generaly speaking" ή αλλιώς " the day after ..."  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι αν το ξανασκεφτείς ταιριάζει σε όλες τις εταιρίες το story  ::   ::  

Ελλαδάρα!!

----------


## The Undertaker

βασικά όλα τα home πακέτα δίνουν 10+ bandwidth χωρίς ip.αν και νομίζω ότι η tellas έδινε πακέτο με 9!! με κανένα 20€ ακόμα..

----------


## argi

Αυτο της Τellas δεν έχει απεριοριστα δωρεαν τηλεφωνηματα... Bεβαια έχει 1 ωρα τσαμπα κινητα....\

@rg!

----------


## JS

> Αυτο της Τellas δεν έχει απεριοριστα δωρεαν τηλεφωνηματα... Bεβαια έχει 1 ωρα τσαμπα κινητα....\
> 
> @rg!


Ναι, είναι για εργένηδες. Αν έχεις γυναίκα στο σπίτι και πεθερά μακριά δεν λέει με τίποτα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

(το σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσω σε ISDN αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να το κάνουν)

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Αυτο της Τellas δεν έχει απεριοριστα δωρεαν τηλεφωνηματα... Bεβαια έχει 1 ωρα τσαμπα κινητα....\
> 
> @rg!
> 
> 
> Ναι, είναι για εργένηδες. Αν έχεις γυναίκα στο σπίτι και πεθερά μακριά δεν λέει με τίποτα         
> 
> (το σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσω σε ISDN αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να το κάνουν)


Πως δε λέει! Η γυναίκα βάρδια στο τηλέφωνο, η πεθερά με άσθμα (άρα δεν καπνίζεις) τι θα κάνεις; Θα πάς στο μπαλκόνι να ανάψεις τσιγαράκι και θα πάρεις τον κολητό σου στο κινητό να ξεχαρμανιάσεις (ISDN!!!!)  ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> ...


Είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι τεχνικό το πρόβλημα ... Που να κάθεσαι τώρα να κάνεις καταχώρηση στο table ... άσε και ότι δώσει ο dhcp.
Βασικά μήπως ξέρεις κιόλας αν θα δώσουν ποτέ 1Mbps upload; Δε γίνεται να μας τη λένε όσοι έχουν vivodi & Netone  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Έχω την εντύπωση πως αρχές Ιουλίου που θα γυρίσουν σε 24mbit, το upload θα είναι 1mbit.
Όσο υποστηρίζει το ADSL2 δλδ.


Αν και δεν το εχω επιβεβαιώσει με την Forthnet αυτό.

----------


## The Undertaker

η net one δεν έδινε default 1024;;

----------


## jabarlee

> η net one δεν έδινε default 1024;;


yup

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Αυτο της Τellas δεν έχει απεριοριστα δωρεαν τηλεφωνηματα... Bεβαια έχει 1 ωρα τσαμπα κινητα....\
> 
> @rg!
> 
> 
> + 7 ώρες αστικά και 1 ώρα υπεραστικά, με καλύπτει!!
> 
> Και μετά i-call.


Πραγματι νομιζω οτι ειναι ο καλυτερος συνδυασμος...
LCR με πρώτο στα σταθερα/υπεραστικα με απεριοριστο icall και εναλλακτικα tellas και αντίστροφα για τα κινητα... πρώτα η tellas μεχρι τη μια ωρα και μετά icall...

@rg!

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## The Undertaker

να προσλάβεις υδρογεωλόγο......χοχοχοχο..  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> ....για τα κινητα... πρώτα η tellas μεχρι τη μια ωρα και μετά [email protected]!


Πόση είναι η ελάχιστη χρονοχρέωση προς κινητά από TELLAS ;

Πρόσφατα το γύρισα σε ΟΤΕ που χρεώνει με το δευτερόλεπτο από το πρώτο και όχι κατ' ελάχιστον 30 όπως το i-call.

----------


## argi

Μόλις είπαν οι ειδήσεις ότι Χαλάνδρι-Φιλοθέη δεν έχουν ούτε τηλεφωνα... (ούτε καν η πυροσβεστική...) λόγω πυρκαγιάς στον ΟΤΕ στην Πεντέλη...

@rg!

----------


## JS

λάθοοοοοοοοος

----------


## Vigor

*Χωρίς τηλέφωνο το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα του Χαλανδρίου*
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...20/1348269.htm

----------


## jpeppas

Μόλις συνδέθηκα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Μόλις συνδέθηκα


Καλοτάξιδο  ::  

σε τι υποδίκτυο σε βάζει; 77.Χ.Χ.Χ ;

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> Μόλις συνδέθηκα   
> 
> 
> Καλοτάξιδο  
> 
> σε τι υποδίκτυο σε βάζει; 77.Χ.Χ.Χ ;


τι παιζει με αυτο το class?

----------


## trendy

Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, είμαι σε αυτό 1,5 μήνα τώρα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## jpeppas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> Μόλις συνδέθηκα   
> 
> 
> Καλοτάξιδο  
> 
> σε τι υποδίκτυο σε βάζει; 77.Χ.Χ.Χ ;


Ναι, 77.49.x.x

Επίσης από τεστ στο http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/


```
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
21/06/2007 18:35:45
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 433.67Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 5.91Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
```


και 

http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/results.php


```
2.1 megabits per second
Communications 2.1 megabits per second
Storage 251.7 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 4.1 seconds
Subjective rating Great
```

  ::   ::  

Μάλλον έχεις σημασία από που γίνεται το τεστ.

----------


## noisyjohn

@commando @trendy @jpeppas

Εδώ:
noisyjohn
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... &start=690
μόνο που όσα ανέφερα εκεί, τελικά δεν έλυσαν το πρόβλημα.

Εχω την υποψία οτι φταίει το συγκεκριμένο υποδίκτυο. Αν δεν έχετε πρόβλημα εσείς, χαίρομαι.

Σε μένα (που βγαίνω στο 77...) γίνονται άπειρα disconnect (20-25 / ημέρα) Η γραμμή δεν φταίει και ούτε διακόπτεται. Είναι θέμα DSLAM και routing. Π.χ. trace path από http://www.network-tools.com 3 στις 10 βγάζει time-out, 
τεσπα, οτι και αν τους είπα δεν... άλλη μία υπηρεσία κατάλληλη μόνο για νοικοκυρές.
*Στο καλό θέμα τώρα*
Πήρα το εμπορικό τμήμα, τους είπα το πρόβλημα (οτι έχω servers κλπ) και οτι θέλω να κάνω split το 2play σε internet (24 mbps - static ip) και τηλεφωνία, τουλάχιστον για να γλυτώσω την αλλαγή IP.
Η τελική απάντηση
ΔΕΝ μπορεί να γίνει κατ΄ευθείαν, πρέπει να διακόψω το 2play και να κάνω αίτηση από την αρχή. ΧΡΟΝΟΣ: 1 εβδομάδα για την διακοπή και 30 ημέρες για ενεργοποίηση (1 μήνα χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο!!!!) ΑΠΑΙΧΤΟΙ
Είναι τυχεροί που φεύγω ταξίδι και θα ηρεμήσω.

----------


## jpeppas

Ακόμη δεν μπορώ να σου πω πολλά, 1 μέρα το έχω μόνο. Θα ρίξω μια ματιά στα statistics και θα σου πω.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Ακόμη δεν μπορώ να σου πω πολλά, 1 μέρα το έχω μόνο. Θα ρίξω μια ματιά στα statistics και θα σου πω.


ΟΚ

Σε εμένα http://www.dyndns.com --> myservices:
77.49.148.187 last change June 22, 2007 12:12:42 PM, 
πρίν 1 ώρα, σύνολο από το πρωί 8 αλλαγές

----------


## jpeppas

του έριξα και εγώ μια ματιά...

Last Update : June 21, 2007 2:57:00 AM

----------


## noisyjohn

OK

για το 77.. διαπιστώσεις του dalex:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=423238#423238 και
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=428611#428611
τώρα τα είδα

Δεν φταίει το 77.. κάτι άλλο παίζει
*edit*
και μιά και αναφέραμε το dyndns
για linux: inadyn client, παίζει μιά χαρά. ddclient οχι (σε εμένα τουλ.)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=428799#428799

----------


## The Undertaker

> Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, είμαι σε αυτό 1,5 μήνα τώρα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.


εσύ βρε αντιγραφέα......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Winner

Εμένα με το 2play μου δίνει πάντα 77.49.χ.χ χωρίς να έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω την ίδια ip εδώ και 6 μέρες χωρίς αλλάξει (είχα κάνει reboot). Πριν τις 6 μέρες είχε 12 μέρες την ίδια ip. Δεν σε κάνουν καν disconnect μέσω ppp για να αλλάξεις με το ζόρι.

Γενικά δεν έχω παρατηρήσει τίποτα στο routing (και είμαι σχεδόν όλη μέρα από πάνω εγώ και κάμποσα άτομα ακόμα). Όλα ρολόι μέχρι στιγμής από την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα. Uptime 100%. Τηλέφωνο ΟΚ.

----------


## trendy

> εσύ βρε αντιγραφέα......


Εμένα είναι πιο trendy!

@noisyjohn
disconnects πολύ σπάνια και παίρνει αμέσως πάλι ip, ίσως είναι το περιοδικό της dynamic. 
Dyndns από το zyxel δεν έχει παρουσιάσει κανένα πρόβλημα, είτε παλιότερα με τη γραμμή από πΟΤΕ είτε τώρα με τη γραμμή από Forthnet.

----------


## noisyjohn

μόλις έβγαλα το καλό και ακριβό Vigor2800 και έβαλα το US Robotics που δίνει η Forthnet, θα το ελέγξω, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ....

----------


## jpeppas

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθά καθολου:



```
Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data  Upstream  Downstream
 
Noise Margin  24 dB  17 dB
Attenuation    24 dB 25 dB

Indicator Name  Near End Indicator  Far End Indicator
Fast Path FEC Correction               0                  0
Interleaved Path FEC Correction      227              38881
Fast Path CRC Error                    0                  0
Interleaved Path CRC Error             7                975
Loss of Signal Defect                  0                ---
Fast Path HEC Error STR                0                  0
Interleaved Path HEC Error           152                  0
```

----------


## noisyjohn

> Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθά καθολου:
> ....


Thanks
δείχνει το εξής
noisyjohn (με το USR της Forthnet):


```
Operation Data          Upstream           Downstream
Noise Margin               25 dB               17 dB
Attenuation                19 dB               21 dB
```

Το σήμα είναι περίπου στην ίδια ποιότητα, καλό έως πολύ καλό (ίσως είσαι πιό μακρυά από το κέντρο απ' οτι εγώ - βλ. attenuation), και θα έπρεπε λογικά και το δικό μου να μην έχει πρόβλημα. Από εκεί και πέρα μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε .. το αφήνω έτσι και βλεπουμε.

----------


## Moho

Ας πω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου σχετικά με το 2play : 

18/05/2007 Κάνω την αίτηση στα Multirama της γειτονιάς μου
30/05/2007 Παραλαβή και καταχώρηση της αίτησης από Forthnet
11/06/2007 Αποστολή αίτησης προς ΟΤΕ
13/06/2007 Η γραμμή σας βρίσκεται στη διαδικασία κατασκευής.
Εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης : 27/06/2007 

Σήμερα 26/06/2007 τους παίρνω ένα τηλεφωνάκι, εφόσον δεν έχω λάβει
ούτε modem, ούτε καμία άλλη ενημέρωση. Μετά από κανένα 10λεπτο ...

- Ναί, μανδάμ, πότε θα δούμε το φως το αληθινό;
*- Για αύριο σας βλέπω στο σύστημα.*
- Α, ωραία! Και τί θα συμβεί αύριο;
*- Μετά από μια μικρή διακοπή, θα ενεργοποιηθείτε.*
- Απίθανα! Και τί θα κάνω τότε εγώ;
*- Ε, θα χρησιμοποιήσετε τον εξοπλισμό σας ...*
- Ναί, ε; Ποιον εξοπλισμό;
*- Αυτόν που στείλαμε στις 15/06 με ACS...*
- Και που βολοδέρνει καλέ 10 μέρες;

Μου δίνει τον αριθμό αποστολής, συννενοούμαι με την ACS, και πάω
και παίρνω το modemάκι από τα γραφεία της (3 στενά παραδίπλα μου).

Το εν λόγω modem λοιπόν, είναι ένα Crypto F360 ADSL2/ADSL2+ και
διαθέτει και USB και ethernet interface. Το μοναδικό που με
προβληματίζει είναι οτι το όλο σετ δείχνει να προορίζεται για
ISDN εγκαταστάσεις : το modem λέει οτι είναι για AnnexB και 
το splitterάκι (όχι το γνωστό φιλτράκι PSTN) λέει 'ISDN splitter'.
Από τη μία λέω, λες να στείλανε λάθος πράγμα οι επαΐοντες;
Από την άλλη λεω, PSTN βάζουνε... είναι δυνατόν να γίνει λάθος;
Από την παράλλη λέω, δε βαρίεσαι - με τέτοια ζέστη σιγά μην κάτσω
να προβληματιστώ. Εις αύριον τα σπουδαία...

----------


## sotiris

E, μάλλον θα προβληματιστείς αύριο μια και καλή....

----------


## darkangel

ποιο σταθερη ειναι η Οn Telecom or Forthnet????

δηλ ποια κανει πιο συχνα διακοπες απο την πειρα σας  ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## darkangel

καλα με το μπλακαουτ ολες ειχαν προβλημα και η οτενετ που ειμαι τωρα

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

αύριο μετά από τις 27/3 η κώλο vivo θα έρθει να με συνδέσει ούτε καν θέλω να θυμάμαι τις τραγελαφικές δικαιολογίες που χρησιμοποιούν στο call center 
απορώ πως επιβιώνουν

το γελοίο είναι οτι μετά από απειλές μου αφού ζήτησα όλες μας τις συνομιλίες γραπτώς απειλές ότι θα κάνω διακοπή και τελικά καταγγελία στην εετ φιλοτιμήθηκαν να έρθουν να μου φερουν μισή υπηρεσία inet αύριο τηλεφωνία μετά από κάνα 10ημερο δηλαδή θα μπορώ να παίρνω αλλά όχι να με καλούν για κάνα 10ημερο 
νεος γύρος πάρτι θα ξεκινήσει από αύριο άσε να βάλουν το ινετ και στα καπάκια καταγγελία στο υπουργείο για παραπλανητικές διαφημίσεις 20 εργασιμες και λοιπές μπουρδες
 ::

----------


## jabarlee

Από σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε στο σπίτι το 2play της Forthnet. Δεν έχω προλάβει να κάνω tests, απλά οι πρώτες διαπιστώσεις ότι η τηλεφωνία είναι αξιοπρεπής, και η γραμμή σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του Modem έχει ως εξής (DSLAM Νέας Φιλαδέλφειας):


```
Statistics			Downstream		Upstream
Line Rate			15160 Kbps		508 Kbps
Attainable Line Rate		17344 Kbps		1276 Kbps
Noise Margin			6.9 dB			29.4 dB
Line Attenuation		31.0 dB			14.3 dB
Output Powe			12.9 dBm		0.0 dBm
```

Ένα πρόβλημα προέκυψε χθες, που ήταν και η αναμενόμενη ημέρα σύνδεσης:
Νέκρωσε το τηλέφωνο από τα χαράματα μέχρι τις 23:00. Ενεργοποιήθηκε αφού, μετά από προσπάθειες 2 ατόμων επί 10ώρου να βγάλουν γραμμή στην υποστήριξη, ακούσανε διάφορα γαλλικά - όχι τόσο για τη διακοπή καθεαυτή, αλλά γιατί αφενός δεν ειδοποιήσανε, αφετέρου γιατί είναι απαράδεκτο να προσπαθείς κυριολεκτικά όλη μέρα να επικοινωνήσεις με την τεχν. υποστήριξη και να μη μπορείς.
Και βέβαια κωδικό για τη σύνδεση μου στείλανε σήμερα, μετά από εκ' νέου απικοινωνία και σχετικό κράξιμο.

Μια πρώτη δοκιμή με ntua έδειξε ~800KB/s

----------


## Moho

Τελικά πράγματι δεν χρειαζόταν κανενός είδους προβληματισμός
Το modem της Crypto ήταν πράγματι για ISDN περιπτώσεις, και οι
επαΐοντες σφάλανε οικτρά  ::  

Κατανάλωσα ολόκληρη την 28/6 προσπαθώντας να βγάλω άκρη από
το τηλέφωνο, και αφού είδα και απόειδα... πετάχτηκα αυτοπροσώπως
την επόμενη μέρα το πρωΐ στα γραφεία της ForthNet στην Καλλιθέα
και μου το αλλάξανε επιτόπου και χωρίς καμία περεταίρω ταλαιπωρία  ::  

Το νέο modem που μου δώσανε είναι ένα Siemens C110 (ή κάπως έτσι
τέλος πάντων) το οποίο έπαιξε μπάλα κατευθείαν. Διαθέτει όπως και
το προηγούμενο ένα interface ethernet και ένα USB, και δείχνει να
έχει λίγο καλύτερο software. Κλειδώνει στα 10Μbit downstream και
500Kbit upstream και είμαι πλέον πανευτυχής  ::

----------


## commando

> αύριο μετά από τις 27/3 η κώλο vivo θα έρθει να με συνδέσει ούτε καν θέλω να θυμάμαι τις τραγελαφικές δικαιολογίες που χρησιμοποιούν στο call center 
> απορώ πως επιβιώνουν
> 
> το γελοίο είναι οτι μετά από απειλές μου αφού ζήτησα όλες μας τις συνομιλίες γραπτώς απειλές ότι θα κάνω διακοπή και τελικά καταγγελία στην εετ φιλοτιμήθηκαν να έρθουν να μου φερουν μισή υπηρεσία inet αύριο τηλεφωνία μετά από κάνα 10ημερο δηλαδή θα μπορώ να παίρνω αλλά όχι να με καλούν για κάνα 10ημερο 
> νεος γύρος πάρτι θα ξεκινήσει από αύριο άσε να βάλουν το ινετ και στα καπάκια καταγγελία στο υπουργείο για παραπλανητικές διαφημίσεις 20 εργασιμες και λοιπές μπουρδες


δεν πας σε καμια παραλια να ξελαμπικαρεις?

----------


## argi

Ki εγώ σήμερα έλαβα γαμήλιο δωράκι... Ήρθε η forthnet... (μόλις 12 εργάσιμες απο τοτε που εστειλα τα χαρτιά...)

Με UDP Bw test πάει μέχρι 16,4 Μbit αλλα σε tcp παίζει αρκετα χειρότερα και με μεγαλύτερη αστάθεια.. λέει ότι κλειδώνει στα 19-20 Mbit αλλά πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν μπορεί να δώσει σταθερά ούτε τα μισά...

Mε ενα ftp download πάει 3-4 MBit... αν ανοίξω περισσότερα πάλι μέχρι και 10... 

Μοναδικό παράπονο είναι το crypto το οποίο ειναι ένα χάλι μαυρο... αμαν πια... πότε θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν κάτι της προκοπής...

@rg!

----------


## quam

Αισίως έχουν περάσει 44 ημέρες μετά την παραλαβή δύο αιτήσεων από vivodi και ως συνήθως ισχυρίζονται πως ο ΟΤΕ τους καθυστερεί.
Οι δύο αιτήσεις είναι για δύο διαφορετικές περιοχές τα συμπτώματα όμως είναι κοινά. Δεν ελπίζω για πριν τον Αύγουστο να δω τις γραμμές να λειτουργούν.
Το σίγουρο είναι ... παιδιά μακριά από Vivodi για όσους θέλουν νέες συνδέσεις.
Πολύ φούμαρο πέφτει και μάλλων πρέπει να γίνει ομαδική καταγγελία.
Αγοράζουμε με τη λογική των 20 ημερών να υπάρχει ενεργοποίηση αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, και άσχετα με τι επιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχει αυτό.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## commando

με την καινουργια 2PLAY της HOL που σου δινει 2 τηλεφωνα εννοει μαλλον 2 e-voice πανω σε fritz wlan?
Ειχα ακουσει οτι το e-voice επιτρεπει double login δηλαδη ταυτοχρονα πολλα registrations στο ιδιο νουμερο,ισχυει ακομα αυτο?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Forthnet 2play 24 mbps


```
ADSL Status	Mode	State	Up Speed	Down Speed	SNR Margin	Loop Att.
  	     ADSL2+	SHOWTIME	508900	18469200	    7.0	       17.0

09/07/2007 16:58:28
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 405.06Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 9.09Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
```

Ούτε καν.. 
το upload είναι μάλλον χειρότερο απ' ότι στα 10 mbps  ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## ulysses

> 17 db att. σημαίνει ότι είσαι δίπλα στο κέντρο


ε οχι και διπλα , κανα χιλιομετρο τουλαχηστον




> βρώμα από κινητήρα;;;


τι εινε αυτο ?  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Γιάννη
> 17 db att. σημαίνει ότι είσαι δίπλα στο κέντρο, αλλά
> 7 SNR δεν συνάδει, έχεις κάποια πηγή ΠΟΛΥ ΥΨΗΛΟΥ θορύβου, παράσιτο είναι; παρεμβολή; βρώμα από κινητήρα;;;
> Με τέτοιο νούμερο είναι θαύμα που χτυπάς 10άρια.


Ελα ντε! 
Διάγραμμα από Vigor: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... c&start=30
Σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα βγαίνει (με line attenuation 16.5) απόσταση περίπου 1.2 km και ονομαστική ταχύτητα 20 mbps (πράγματι τόση έχω)
Το SNR πριν ήταν στα 17 db, τώρα 6.5. Download speed test 5.5 mbps
Πώς χειροτέρεψε τόσο πολύ;
Μία εξήγηση είναι πηγή θορύβου κοντά στη συχνότητα μετάδοσης ( ; )

συνεχόμενο test


```
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 394.21Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 5.71Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test
09/07/2007 23:47:37
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 399.76Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 9.55Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

09/07/2007 23:48:06
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 325.62Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 5.72Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

09/07/2007 23:48:31
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 399.13Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 9.43Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
```

ΥΓ το καλύτερο είναι ο εχθρός του καλού!

----------


## racer

```
# adslctl info --show
adslctl: ADSL driver and PHY status
Status: Showtime  Channel: FAST, Upstream rate = 768 Kbps, Downstream rate = 8000 Kbps
Link Power State: L0
Mode:                   G.DMT
Channel:                Fast
Trellis:                ON
Line Status:            No Defect
Training Status:        Showtime
                Down            Up
SNR (dB):       12.9            16.0
Attn(dB):       11.0            8.0
Pwr(dBm):       19.8            12.3
Max(Kbps):      10112           1152
Rate (Kbps):    8000            768
```

PS: To rate είναι επιτιδες capped στα 8mbps λόγο ενός παλαιοτερου προβλήματος και της αμελιας μου να το αλάξω.


Ορίστε και το SNR να έχετε για σύγκριση



```
# adslctl info --SNR
adslctl: ADSL driver and PHY status
Status: Showtime  Channel: FAST, Upstream rate = 768 Kbps, Downstream rate = 8000 Kbps
Tone number      SNR
   0            0.0000
   1            0.0000
   2            0.0000
   3            0.0000
   4            0.0000
   5            0.0000
   6            0.0000
   7            0.0000
   8            0.0000
   9            0.0000
   10           0.0000
   11           0.0000
   12           0.0000
   13           0.0000
   14           0.0000
   15           0.0000
   16           0.0000
   17           0.0000
   18           0.0000
   19           0.0000
   20           0.0000
   21           0.0000
   22           0.0000
   23           0.0000
   24           0.0000
   25           0.0000
   26           0.0000
   27           0.0000
   28           0.0000
   29           0.0000
   30           0.0000
   31           0.0000
   32           0.0000
   33           38.0000
   34           39.5000
   35           40.8125
   36           42.1875
   37           43.5000
   38           44.5625
   39           45.6875
   40           46.4375
   41           47.2500
   42           47.9375
   43           48.3750
   44           48.8125
   45           49.2500
   46           49.5000
   47           49.6250
   48           50.0000
   49           50.3125
   50           50.0625
   51           50.0625
   52           49.8750
   53           49.7500
   54           49.6875
   55           49.7500
   56           49.3750
   57           49.7500
   58           49.6250
   59           49.5625
   60           49.3750
   61           49.8125
   62           49.0625
   63           49.2500
   64           50.0000
   65           48.7500
   66           48.2500
   67           48.3125
   68           47.9375
   69           48.3750
   70           47.8125
   71           47.8750
   72           47.9375
   73           47.6875
   74           47.2500
   75           46.6250
   76           46.1875
   77           46.1875
   78           45.6875
   79           45.3750
   80           45.0000
   81           44.8125
   82           44.8125
   83           44.7500
   84           45.1250
   85           45.3125
   86           45.6250
   87           46.1250
   88           46.4375
   89           47.0625
   90           47.5000
   91           47.8125
   92           48.2500
   93           48.4375
   94           48.6250
   95           48.9375
   96           49.3125
   97           49.5000
   98           50.0000
   99           50.0625
   100          50.3750
   101          50.4375
   102          50.7500
   103          50.6250
   104          50.6875
   105          50.5000
   106          50.5625
   107          50.4375
   108          50.3750
   109          50.0625
   110          49.9375
   111          49.8750
   112          49.6875
   113          49.5625
   114          49.1250
   115          49.1875
   116          48.8750
   117          48.7500
   118          49.1875
   119          48.9375
   120          49.0000
   121          48.3125
   122          48.4375
   123          48.5000
   124          49.3125
   125          48.5000
   126          48.5000
   127          48.2500
   128          48.7500
   129          48.6875
   130          48.6875
   131          48.4375
   132          48.4375
   133          48.6875
   134          48.6250
   135          49.5625
   136          49.4375
   137          49.5000
   138          48.8750
   139          49.5625
   140          50.0000
   141          50.0000
   142          49.8125
   143          50.0000
   144          50.0625
   145          50.1250
   146          49.3125
   147          50.2500
   148          49.8125
   149          50.0000
   150          49.8750
   151          50.0000
   152          49.9375
   153          49.7500
   154          49.7500
   155          49.3750
   156          49.5000
   157          49.3750
   158          48.9375
   159          48.8125
   160          48.3750
   161          48.0000
   162          47.9375
   163          47.6250
   164          47.2500
   165          47.0000
   166          46.5625
   167          45.8125
   168          45.4375
   169          45.0625
   170          44.4375
   171          43.9375
   172          43.3125
   173          42.6250
   174          41.8750
   175          41.0625
   176          40.4375
   177          39.9375
   178          39.8750
   179          40.0000
   180          40.5000
   181          40.9375
   182          41.6875
   183          42.3125
   184          42.9375
   185          43.5000
   186          44.1875
   187          44.7500
   188          45.0000
   189          45.3750
   190          45.3750
   191          46.0625
   192          46.3125
   193          46.5000
   194          46.8750
   195          46.8125
   196          46.6250
   197          46.8750
   198          46.5000
   199          46.6875
   200          46.6250
   201          46.6875
   202          46.1875
   203          46.6250
   204          46.5625
   205          47.8125
   206          47.7500
   207          47.4375
   208          47.6250
   209          47.4375
   210          46.3125
   211          46.8125
   212          47.0625
   213          47.0625
   214          46.5625
   215          46.8125
   216          45.1250
   217          46.5625
   218          44.8750
   219          46.5000
   220          46.2500
   221          46.3750
   222          46.3750
   223          46.0625
   224          45.9375
   225          45.9375
   226          46.0625
   227          45.7500
   228          45.7500
   229          44.3750
   230          45.6875
   231          45.4375
   232          45.3125
   233          44.8750
   234          44.6875
   235          44.6875
   236          44.3750
   237          43.9375
   238          43.6875
   239          43.3750
   240          42.8750
   241          42.1250
   242          41.6250
   243          40.9375
   244          40.0625
   245          39.0625
   246          38.3125
   247          37.3125
   248          36.1875
   249          35.1250
   250          34.0000
   251          32.7500
   252          31.5000
   253          30.1875
   254          28.8125
   255          0.0000
```

----------


## commando

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ON LINE



> Τρίτη, 10 Ιουλίου 2007 13:16 Εκτυπώστε το Στείλτε το με email Φυλάξτε το
> 
> 
> 
> Σε αναβάθμιση της χωρητικότητας διασύνδεσης με το εξωτερικό προχωρά άμεσα η hellas online, θυγατρική του Ομίλου Intracom [INRr.AT] , παρέχοντας επιπλέον 2.5 Gbps, μέσω της νέας εμπορικής συμφωνίας με την Oteglobe και φτάνει τα 5 Gbps συνολικά από το 1 Gbps που είχε στις αρχές του 2007. 
> 
> Η hellas online συνεχίζει την υλοποίηση του επενδυτικού πλάνου της σε ιδιόκτητες υποδομές, όπως έχει ήδη ανακοινώσει, και στο οποίο περιλαμβάνεται και η αύξηση της διεθνής χωρητικότητας μέσω συμφωνιών IRU, ώστε στο τέλος του 2007 να φτάσει στα 7.5 Gbps.


do want to double play now?

----------


## Neuro

Καλά αυτό είναι νέα ρε Γιώργο; Να κοιτάμε και κανένα άλλο forum πέρα από το AWMN. 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14462

----------


## commando

> Καλά αυτό είναι νέα ρε Γιώργο; Να κοιτάμε και κανένα άλλο forum πέρα από το AWMN. 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14462


Σορυ αλλα σημερα ειδα την ανακοινωση και δεν τοχε γραψει αλλος εξαλλου χτες το μυαλο μου ηταν αλλου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Η ανακοίνωση είναι πρόσφατη και από αυτή τη πλευρά μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως είδηση. Από την άλλη πλευρά, στο τρενάκι της χωρητικότητας η HOL είναι πίσω (στη σύνδεση με εξωτερικό και πριν τα ιδιόκτητα στη σύνδεση με τα BBRAS του ΟΤΕ αλλά και στην σύνδεση με το AIX) και όταν στο τέλος του χρόνου φτάσει τα 7.5, η 4thnet θα πλησιάζει πιθανότατα αυτό της OteNet (η οποία μάλλον πάει για 10Gbps).

Όπως είπε ο J. B. Bogart: "When a dog bites a man, that is not news, because it happens so often. But if a man bites a dog, that is news."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_bites_ ... rnalism%29

----------


## jpeppas

Χάζευα λιγο το router και είδα το παρακάτω:




```
Operation Data Upstream Downstream
Noise Margin      28 dB       6 dB
Attenuation       24 dB      25 dB
```

Το 6 είναι καλό ή κακό?

----------


## trendy

Κακό, πρέπει συνίσταται να είναι από 12 και πάνω.

----------


## ngia

> Κακό, πρέπει συνίσταται να είναι από 12 και πάνω.


αν καλυτέρευες τη γραμμή σου, θα κλείδωνε σε ψηλότερο ρυθμό και το περιθώριο θα έμενε πάλι χαμηλό..οπότε γενικά μικρό περιθώριο θα βλέπουμε εκτός αν είμαστε πραγματικά κοντά ώστε και να κλειδώνει στο μέγιστο αλλά και να υπάρχει μεγάλο περιθώριο

----------


## trendy

Με χαμηλό noise όμως δεν είναι ευαίσθητο σε λάθη στις μεταδόσεις; Ή αφού κλειδώνει εκεί είναι σίγουρο ότι θα παίζει σε αυτήν την ταχύτητα;

----------


## Neuro

Κάπου το είχα διαβάσει, μπορεί και εδώ στο forum. Αυτή η τιμή που αναφέρει σαν noise margin το modem δεν είναι το SNR αλλά πόσο περιθώριο έχει ακόμα το modem για θόρυβο πάνω από ένα συγκεκριμένο SNR το οποίο του είναι απαραίτητο για να "κλειδώσει". Και εγώ που έχω Attenuation ~35 dB πάλι το ίδιο noise margin έχω.

----------


## trendy

Μήπως το 35dB είναι στο upstream σου; Ή είσαι δίπλα στο κέντρο;

----------


## Neuro

Operation Data Upstream Downstream
Noise Margin 25 dB 5 dB
Attenuation 37 dB 33 dB

Είμαι κοντά στα 2 χιλιόμετρα σε ευθεία από το κέντρο  ::

----------


## trendy

Ωπ μλκία μου, μπέρδεψα το attenuation με το noise. Άκυρο το προηγούμενο ποστ.



```
noise margin upstream: 22 db
output power downstream: 19 db 
attenuation upstream: 22 db
-------------------------------------------
noise margin downstream: 8 db
output power upstream: 11 db 
attenuation downstream: 40 db
```

αυτά είναι τα δικά μου, πρέπει να είμαι γύρω στο χιλιόμετρο από το κέντρο.

----------


## ngia

> Με χαμηλό noise όμως δεν είναι ευαίσθητο σε λάθη στις μεταδόσεις; Ή αφού κλειδώνει εκεί είναι σίγουρο ότι θα παίζει σε αυτήν την ταχύτητα;


Αν οι συνθήκες είναι σταθερές θα παίζει εκεί με ελάχιστο αριθμό λαθών (τόσα ώστε να διορθώνονται)
Αλλά στην πραγματικότητα οι συνθήκες δεν θα είναι σταθερές, (π.χ και άλλες adsl γραμμές μέσα στο ίδιο binder καλωδίων, υγρασία κτλ), τα λάθη θα είναι περισσότερα και αισθητά και σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις η γραμμή θα ξεκλειδώνει
Καλό θα ήταν να μπορούσε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις να μπορεί κάποιος να ανταλλάξει ταχύτητα για σταθερότητα.

----------


## [email protected]

Αποτι εχω καταλαβει και απο τα στατιστικα αλλων χρηστων στο adslgr.com τα DSLAMs της Forthnet ειναι ρυθμισμενα να κλειδώνουν σε ταχύτητα τετοια ώστε το downstream noise margin να ειναι 6db. (Το noise margin σε μια γραμμη πεφτει οσο αυξανεται η ταχυτητα). Εξαιρεση αποτελει η περιπτωση που η γραμμη ειναι τοσο καλή ώστε ακομα και στη full ταχυτητα του ADSL2+ (24Mbps) το noise margin ειναι πανω απο 6.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

vivodi
πρέπει να αλλάξω και τη τηλεφωνική γραμμή μου και την πρίζα μήπως και κάνει θόρυβο αλλά το περίεργο είναι ότι παίζει γαμώ η γραμμή μου στο κατανεμητή εχει μετρηθεί στα 19499 mbs οποτε μάλλον τα εσωτερικά μου τον πίνουν 

Modem Status

Connection Status Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 16048
US Margin 12
DS Margin 6
Trained Modulation ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 0
DS Line Attenuation 17
US Line Attenuation 10
Peak Cell Rate 2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 481
CRC Tx Fast 0
CRC Rx Interleaved 0
CRC Tx Interleaved 0
Path Mode Fast Path
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 0

----------


## Vigor

*Line Attenuation + Noise margin*




> Is a lower number better for line noise etc...?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ενοεις οτι πρέπει να αλλάξω την εσωτερική μου γραμμή επειγόντως με ftp καλώδιο ?

----------


## Neuro

Vigor επειδή το βρήκαμε γραμμένο κάπου δε το κάνει απαραίτητα και σωστό. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του κυρίου εγώ που έχω Noise Margin 6dB και κάτω δε θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζομαι ή να έχω προβλήματα συγχρονισμού. Κανένα από τα δύο δεν ισχύει. Το ADSL μου δεν έχει πέσει εδώ και 3 μήνες που έχω 2play.

----------


## Vigor

Διάβασε λιγάκι, κάνει καλό:



> The target noise margin for modems is normally around 6dB. That's around what you should be seeing on ADSL2+. But it could still be the modem. I had a ZyXEL running at 7400k/1200k (with 6dB noise margin on ADSL2+) and now I've tried a NetComm NB5plus4W which will only fall back to G.DMT at 4500/750k (with 12dB noise margin).

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

τώρα με φωτίσατε και οι δυο μπορεί να λέει παπαρι@ς το vood αλλά εγώ θα αλλάξω το καλώδιο της γραμμής μου με ftp και θα αλλάξω και την πρίζα θέλω τα 
3mbit που χάνω από το κολοκαλωδιο 

τέλος από την ημέρα της σύνδεσης δεν έχει κάνει disconect ποτέ πλην των reboot που του κάνω εγώ για να περνάω κάποια port forward 

μόλις αλλάξω τα παραπάνω θα ποσταρω να δούμε τι αλλαγές και τι κέρδος θα παρω  ::

----------


## Vigor

Διάβασε Μανώλη:
http://www.telecom-media.co.nz/resou...ort-250706.pdf



> Research carried out by Alcatel, ref 8, has shown that *centralised splitters* are one of the better
> solutions for problematic in-house wiring. A centralised splitter maximises immunity against
> electromagnetic interference (noise) that may be present in a domestic environment. The
> centralised splitter generally improves the balance termination at the customer’s premises,
> helping to reduce the unwanted conversion of common mode to differential mode interference.
> 
> For a number of customers with poor quality internal wiring, the only way they will be able to
> obtain higher ADSL line rates will be to *re-wire their premises*. However, in the first instance,
> the use of a centralised splitter to ‘isolate’ the customers POTS wiring and reduce unwanted
> noise, may be sufficient to enable the customer to achieve better line rate speeds.

----------


## Neuro

Το διάβασμα κάνει καλό αλλά απαιτεί και μία κριτική ικανότητα. Είναι κακό να δέχεσαι αβίαστα ότι βλέπεις γραμμένο χωρίς να εξετάζεις ποιος το γράφει, γιατί το γράφει, πού το γράφει, σε ποιόν απευθύνετε, ποιο είναι το υπόβαθρό του και οι γνώσεις του στο αντικείμενο και τέλος εάν έχει και ποια είναι τα συμφέροντα που εξυπηρετεί.

Στο κάτω κάτω η δεύτερη παράθεση αντικρούεται με την πρώτη σε ότι αφορά το noise margin των 6dB και μετά κάνει και μια εικασία ότι το modem δεν κάνει σωστή μέτρηση. Δε καταλαβαίνω που το πας πέρα από το να μου κάνεις υπόδειξη ότι το διάβασμα κάνει καλό.

----------


## Vigor

Αν έχεις να παραθέσεις κάτι διαφορετικό, ορίστε.
Αλλιώς το καπελάκι σου και σε καμιά παραλία.

Στο μεταξύ διάβασε λιγάκι:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.DMT




> I had a ZyXEL running at 7400k/1200k (with 6dB noise margin on ADSL2+) and now I've tried a NetComm NB5plus4W which will only fall back to G.DMT at 4500/750k (with 12dB noise margin).


Προφανώς ο τύπος λέει πως όταν το modem "κλείδωσε" σε απλή ADSL τεχνολογία και όχι σε ADSL2+, είδε το noise margin να διπλασιάζεται.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ok το έπιασα cat5 λέω να βάλω από δευτέρα τα αποτελέσματα αν και θα ήθελα και ένα annex a για να δω τις διαφορες μέτρησης με το vood 

τεσπα εγώ θα το άλλαζα έτσι κι αλλιώς γιατί μετά την 5μηνη σχεδόν ταλαιπωρία να με συνδέσουν θα πάρω και το τελευταίο mbit που μπορώ να τους παρω

----------


## costas43gr

Παρτε κι ενα αρχειο να μετρατε την περιπου αποσταση, απο το κεντρο του οτε....βαζοντας το downstream attenuation, καθως και το ποσο πιανει η γραμμη σας.....
Η δικη μου ειναι για τα μπαζα......

----------


## Neuro

> Αν έχεις να παραθέσεις κάτι διαφορετικό, ορίστε.
> Αλλιώς το καπελάκι σου και σε καμιά παραλία.
> 
> Στο μεταξύ διάβασε λιγάκι:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.DMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο η προσωπική επίθεση, ούτε γιατί η επιχειρηματολογία κάποιον καταλήγει σε προσβολή και υποτίμηση του συνομιλητή. Διάλογο κάνουμε και διάλογος χωρίς διαφωνία είναι στείρος. 

Αφού σου αρέσουν οι παραθέσεις δες αυτή:




> In electrical engineering, noise margin is the amount by which a signal exceeds the minimum amount for proper operation.
> 
> In communications system engineering, noise margin is the ratio by which the signal exceeds the minimum acceptable amount. It is normally measured in decibels.


Πηγή: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noise_margin

Λογικό δεν είναι να έχεις διαφορετικό noise margin όταν είναι διαφορετικό το minimum acceptable amount μεταξύ ADSL και ADSL2+. Υποστηρίζεις ακόμα πως το noise margin είναι το ίδιο με το SNR;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signal-to-noise_ratio

Το τραγελαφικό είναι πως η συντόμευση βρισκόταν στο link που έστειλες και ήταν μάλλον αυτό που ανέφερα πως είχα διαβάσει στην προηγούμενη σελίδα. Μάλλον δεν είμαι εγώ αυτός που δεν διαβάζει.  ::

----------


## Vigor

Επειδή αποζητάς την γνώση, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ψάχνεις πολύ, πάρε παραπάνω πληροφορία:
http://www.spirentcom.com/documents/..._Test-1504.pdf



> *Noise Margin Verification*
> Before running performance tests, it is recommended to check the validity of the noise
> margin reporting provided by the units under test. As the Noise Margin Verification tests from
> TR-067 and WT-100, are too time-consuming to be used in the Plug tests event (short timeslots)
> special Noise Margin Verification tests are proposed for this event.
> *Downstream direction*
> 14) Configure the loop simulator to 2000m (28,2dB) , ETS #1
> 15) Apply white noise at a level of -140dBm at both sides
> 16) Establish a DSL connection between DSLAM and CPE over the defined line in
> ...


Το παραπάνω περιγράφει την διαδικασία/τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μετράται/πιστοποιείται η "ορθότητα" των ενδείξεων noise margin που παραθέτουν για μια DSL σύνδεση οι DSL modem συσκευές, κατά την διαδικασία interoperability tests που έγιναν στην Γαλλία πριν ένα χρόνο.

Προφανώς, κατά την παραπάνω διαδικασία, αυτό που δοκιμάζεται είναι η επίδραση της μείωσης του signal to noise ratio, αυξάνοντας τεχνητά το noise level στην πλευρά που "λαμβάνει":

- ATU-R για το Downstream direction
- ATU-C για το Upstream direction

Για την ορθότητα των μετρήσεων συγκρίνεται το μετρούμενο και διαπιστούμενο πειραματικά noise margin με την ένδειξη του noise margin στις διάφορες CPE συσκευές και για τα δυο directions.




> (*A*DSL *T*ransceiver *U*nit) A device that provides ADSL modulation of the telephone line. The device at the telco side is the *ATU-C* (Central), which is a line card plugged into the DSLAM. The unit at the customer's side is the *ATU-R* (Remote), which is either an external modem or a card plugged into the PC

----------


## ulysses

> Αλλιώς το *καπελάκι* σου και σε καμιά παραλία.


pun intended???  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Vigor επειδή το βρήκαμε γραμμένο κάπου δε το κάνει απαραίτητα και σωστό. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του κυρίου εγώ που έχω Noise Margin 6dB και κάτω δε θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζομαι ή να έχω προβλήματα συγχρονισμού. Κανένα από τα δύο δεν ισχύει. Το ADSL μου δεν έχει πέσει εδώ και 3 μήνες που έχω 2play.


είναι το ίδιο με τα λινκ μας..
π.χ
Έστω ότι έχουμε λινκ με σήμα -65dBm, αν η ευαισθησία για 54Mbps είναι -70dBm, τότε παίζουμε με περιθώριο 5dB και το SNR έστω ότι είναι κάτι κοντά στα 25dB. 
Αν δεν έχουμε κανένα να μας ενοχλεί και τίποτα δεν αλλάξει στη ζεύξη μας, τότε εκείνο που θα βλέπουμε είναι ένα πολύ μικρό αριθμό λαθών (π.χ 10-9) και βέβαια η ζεύξη θα είναι σταθερή σα βράχος.
Έστω τώρα ότι κάποια στιγμή δεχόμαστε παρεμβολή με αποτέλεσμα να αυξηθεί ο θόρυβος και να μειωθεί το SNR από 25 σε 15.
Επειδή το απαιτούμενο SNR για να κλειδώνει στα 54Mbps είναι 20 και τώρα είμαστε στα 15, η σύνδεση θα κλειδώσει χαμηλότερα, έστω στα 36Mbps όπου το απαιτούμενο SNR είναι μόλις 12dB (τυχαία τα νούμερα), οπότε θα δουλεύουμε με περιθώριο τώρα 3dB.
Αν η ζεύξη μας δούλευε με μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο (fading margin) π.χ 15dB το παραπάνω ξεκλείδωμα δεν θα εμφανίζοταν και θα είχαμε πιο σταθερή σύνδεση.

Στα λινκ μας ένα τυπικό περιθώριο είναι τις τάξης των 10dB. Για πολύ μακρινά λινκ φροντίζουμε το περιθώριο να είναι μεγαλύτερο κοντά στα 20dB. 
Ο λόγος για τον οποίο στο adsl δεν αυξάνουν την ισχύ ώστε να μεγαλώσουν το περιθώριο αλλά και το ρυθμό στον οποίο κλειδώνουν τα modem είναι ο ίδιος για τον οποίο κρατάμε χαμηλή την ισχύ και στις δικές μας συδέσεις:
Αν αυξηθεί η ισχύ του adsl Πομπού περισσότερο από το απαιτούμενο, θα αυξηθεί ο θόρυβος σε γειτονικές adsl συνδέσεις (μέσα στο ίδιο binder καλωδίων) και άρα θα πρέπει και αυτές να αυξήσουν την δική τους ισχύ, με τελικό αποτέλεσμα μια τρύπα στο νερό.

----------


## trendy

> ok το έπιασα cat5 λέω να βάλω από δευτέρα τα αποτελέσματα αν και θα ήθελα και ένα annex a για να δω τις διαφορες μέτρησης με το vood


Έβαλα upt από την πρίζα μέχρι το modem και κέρδισα 2dB. Βέβαια είναι ψιλομεγάλη η απόσταση.

----------


## Neuro

> Επειδή αποζητάς την γνώση, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ψάχνεις πολύ, πάρε παραπάνω πληροφορία:
> http://www.spirentcom.com/documents/..._Test-1504.pdf
> [.........]


Η γνώση δεν αποτελεί αυτοσκοπό μου, ούτε μέσο επίδειξης αλλά ούτε εργαλείο για την χειραγώγηση και τον πατερναλισμό των αόμματων μπροστά στους μονόφθαλμους. Εύκολη πρόσβαση στην γνώση και ικανότητα στο ψάξιμο δεν συνεπάγονται ότι η γνώση είναι κτήμα σου. Επειδή όμως είμαστε off-topic και σε καθαρά προσωπικό επίπεδο, παρακαλώ να το σταματήσουμε εδώ και αν θέλεις παίρνουμε και τον κοινό γνωστό μας Πάνο (herbalizer) και τα συζητάμε ιδιαίτερος σε ένα καφεδάκι. Εγώ αυτό το κομμάτι το σταματάω εδώ.

Το να μου πετάς κατάμουτρα links και παραθέσεις από documentation δε με πείθουν. Πέρα από την ορθότητα της ένδειξης ενός modem, το πείραμα πού αποδεικνύει ότι το SNR είναι το ίδιο με το noise margin; Δες και αυτό που έγραψε ο ngia:




> Έστω ότι έχουμε λινκ με σήμα -65dBm, αν η ευαισθησία για 54Mbps είναι -70dBm, τότε παίζουμε με περιθώριο 5dB και το SNR έστω ότι είναι κάτι κοντά στα 25dB.


Το επαναλαμβάνω: το noise margin είναι το περιθώριο που έχεις να αυξηθεί ο θόρυβος, δεδομένου ενός ελάχιστου SNR που απαιτείται για να γίνει ο συγχρονισμός στη συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα του συγκεκριμένου modulation και transmission protocol. Είναι δηλαδή SNR(total)=SNR(min)+NM.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Αλλιώς το *καπελάκι* σου και σε καμιά παραλία.
> 
> 
> pun intended???


Πιθανότατα. Μπορεί να είναι και σύμπτωση αλλά σίγουρα είναι ύποπτο.

----------


## Vigor

http://www.exfo.com/en/support/WaveR...WRArticle1.asp



> Step 2: Ensure that DSL rates are stable
> *Signal-to-noise ratio margin* (SNRm) must be better than 6 dB and preferably more than 10 dB. Some DSL modems and DSLAMs are pre-configured to operate at the highest possible rate with longest reach by trimming the SNRm. Although this trimming would produce a higher rate, it would introduce errors. This situation was somewhat tolerable for data being delivered in TCP/IP when dealing only with Internet traffic, but it is highly detrimental to IPTV quality. Typically, errors manifest themselves in a pixelization of the video or a complete loss of video feed.


Δικό σου.

----------


## commando

```
Upstream	
509 (Kbps.)

Downstream	
9858 (Kbps.)

[Go Top] 

Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data	
Upstream	
Downstream

Noise Margin	
21 dB	
6 dB

Attenuation	
41 dB	
37 dB
```

αυτα απο τον γειτονα μου.Με forthnet 2 play τα ιδια και αυτος.
Σταματηστε να τσακωνεστε με τα db και πρηξτε τα στους ISPs αυτοι φταινε.
Και Vigor ΘΕΛΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ..........ακομα?

----------


## ulysses

> Σταματηστε να τσακωνεστε με τα db και πρηξτε τα στους ISPs αυτοι φταινε.


για πες μας τι φταινε οι isps για τον χαλκο του οτε  ::

----------


## Vigor

http://www.portbridge.com/support/dsltech.html




> *The ratio of the strength of the data signal to the strength of the noise signal* is called *signal-to-noise-ratio* (SNR) or *noise margin* (NM), and is expressed in *decibels* (dB). The higher this number, the more bits of data that can be carried within that specific tone.





> *During the normal operation* of the connection, the *signal-to-noise ratio will change*, and the equipment is constantly monitoring the connection quality. Either end (DSLAM or end-user modem) can *request a re-train*. With the profile that we use the DSLAM will force a retrain *when the SNR Margin reaches 0db* in either the upstream or downstream direction.





> In particular, the *training* will use only those tones that during the negotiation process have at least a 6db noise margin. If there are a number of noise sources, or if the data signal is diminished by the length of the circuit, it may not be possible to meet the maximum rates of 1,472 kbps downstream and/or 256 kbps upstream. When this happens, the equipment will offer to synchronize at a lower sync-rate. This is done by eliminating tones or carrying fewer bits in certain tones (in 32 kbit per second steps) until *the remaining tones all meet (or are within 1 or 2 dB of meeting) the 6db target SNR margin*.


Τώρα αν εσένα σε ενοχλεί που οι όροι SNR και noise margin χρησιμοποιούνται interchangeably, ε τότε τι να πω.

Aς γίνει αντιληπτό πως *το noise margin μια τιμή του SNR εκφράζει.*

Εν κατακλείδι, αυτό απαντάει τελικώς στην ερώτηση του GOLDEN DRAGON, αν είναι φυσιολογικό δηλαδή να βλέπει την τιμή 6dB για το noise margin στο DSL modem του:




> In summary, the quality of the information carrying capability of the ADSL physical transport will change as conditions change, and they are constantly changing. It is normal, particularly on long loops, to have a speed that is below maximum. Also, when the speed is below maximum, it is normal to have *close to a 6db signal-to-noise ratio* and *close to 100% occupancy*.





> The percentage of tones used for data communication is expressed as *occupancy* percentage. If there is an overall high signal-to-noise ratio across the spectrum, then the equipment will sync up at maximum speed (as determined by the profile built on the DSLAM) and will have a low occupancy percentage and a high noise margin, due to the lower quality tones not being used. However, as the overall signal-to-noise ratio decreases (think of the length of the loop increasing), then more tones will fall below the 6db level and not be used. At some length, there will be a 100% occupancy (all qualified tones in use), a 6db signal-to-noise ratio on the worst quality tone, and full up and down bandwidth. *As the length of the circuit is increased beyond this point (or external noise sources become more prevalent)*, more of the tones will be dropped. *This causes the available bandwidth to decrease*. The occupancy and signal-to-noise ratio will continue to be around 100% and 6db. At some point, the downstream rate will fall below 256 kilobits per second or the upstream rate will fall below 128 kilobits per second (the 256 kbps downstream requirement is normally the limiting factor). When this happens, the equipment *will no longer synchronize*.

----------


## commando

να βαλουν περισσοτερα dslam ρε ulysses τοσα φραγκα εχουν χαζοι ειμαστε?
edit 
*ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ SNR AΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ Κ ΠΟΙO ΙSP ΕΧΕΙ.*

----------


## Vigor

> ```
> noise margin upstream: 22 db
> output power downstream: 19 db 
> attenuation upstream: 22 db
> -------------------------------------------
> noise margin downstream: 8 db
> output power upstream: 11 db 
> attenuation downstream: 40 db
> ```


Απ'το παραπάνω τι συμπεραίνουμε?

Πως για το rate στο οποίο έχει "εκπαιδευτεί" το ATU-R και έχει γίνει negotiate με το DSLAM (ATU-C), το "τρέχον" SNR είναι 8dB.

Αν οι συνθήκες κατά την διάρκεια λειτουργίας αλλάξουν (αύξηση εξωτερικού θορύβου, crosstalks στο ίδιο binder καλωδίων) τότε το τρέχον αυτό SNR θα μειωθεί.

Αν μειωθεί τόσο ώστε η τιμή του να πέσει κάτω από τα 6dB (ή όποια τιμή έχει οριστεί στο profile του DSLAM για το εκάστοτε rate) τότε θα γίνει re-train και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα συγχρονίσει σε διαφορετικό rate, με υψηλότερο (από 6dB) αυτή την φορά SNR margin.

----------


## ulysses

> να βαλουν περισσοτερα dslam ρε ulysses τοσα φραγκα εχουν χαζοι ειμαστε?


θα βαλουν ρε συ, σε 2-3 χρονια στα καφαο και μετα στα κτιρια
φραγκα δεν εχουν παντως , ολοι μεσα εινε  ::  η 4net εχει μαμηθει να περνει δανεια..  :: 



> *ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ SNR AΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ Κ ΠΟΙO ΙSP ΕΧΕΙ.*


δεδομενου οτι η 4net δινει την υψηλοτερη ταχυτητα , λογικο εινε σε ολους τους αλλους isps να εχουν και μεγαλητερο snr λογω μικροτερης ταχιτητας

----------


## Vigor

Με βάση το παραπάνω "εξηγείται" γιατί σε αρκετές "πολύ γρήγορες" DSL συνδέσεις εμφανίζεται το downstream noise margin να είναι ίσο με 6dB.

Επιλέγοντας αυτή την τιμή στην πλευρά του DSLAM για το noise margin, οι ISPs στην ουσία πετυχαίνουν:

- Να εκπέμπουν με χαμηλότερη ισχύ στην downstream/upstream κατεύθυνση από το DSLAM, με αποτέλεσμα να μπορούν οι υπόλοιπες συνδέσεις DSL που περνάνε από το ίδιο binder καλωδίου, να δέχονται μικρότερες παρεμβολές και άρα να μπορούν να "ζήσουν" με αυτή την χαμηλή τιμή noise margin (το τρέχον SNR στην ATU-R πλευρά θα είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς χαμηλό).

- Κατά δεύτερον, καταφέρνουν να έχουν πολλούς συνδρομητές στην "οριακή" κατάσταση ώστε δύσκολα να είναι συνεχώς συγχρονισμένοι στο μέγιστο attainable data rate.

Με αυτό τον τρόπο οι ISPs κερδίζουν κάνοντας οικονομία στο downstream bandwidth που διαθέτουν στους συνδρομητές τους ανά DSLAM, μιας και τα modems των δευτέρων σε δύσκολες συνθήκες δεν θα καταφέρουν να συγχρονίσουν σε μεγάλο data rate, άρα και δεν θα καταναλώσουν τους μέγιστους (ορισμένους ανά profile) πόρους στο downstream direction.

Να 2 άμεσα κέρδη για τους ISPs.

Αυτό που μπορεί να κάνει ο συνδρομητής προκειμένου να διατηρήσει υψηλότερα από τα 6dB το SNR margin του είναι να ακολουθήσει τις παραπάνω δυο προτάσεις:
Χρήση κεντρικού splitter[/*:m:d8132]επανακαλωδίωση μέσα στο σπίτι[/*:m:d8132]ώστε να μειώσει και άλλο τις απώλειες από τον θόρυβο στο κομμάτι της γραμμής που διατρέχει το σπίτι, άρα να αυξήσει το λαμβανόμενο SNR του.

----------


## noisyjohn

> ......
> Με αυτό τον τρόπο οι ISPs κερδίζουν κάνοντας οικονομία στο downstream bandwidth που διαθέτουν στους συνδρομητές τους ανά DSLAM, μιας και τα modems των δευτέρων σε δύσκολες συνθήκες δεν θα καταφέρουν να συγχρονίσουν σε μεγάλο data rate, άρα και δεν θα καταναλώσουν τους μέγιστους (ορισμένους ανά profile) πόρους στο downstream direction.
> 
> Να 2 άμεσα κέρδη για τους ISPs.
> 
> Αυτό που μπορεί να κάνει ο συνδρομητής προκειμένου να διατηρήσει υψηλότερα από τα 6dB το SNR margin του είναι να ακολουθήσει τις παραπάνω δυο προτάσεις:
> Χρήση κεντρικού splitter[/*:m:760f2]επανακαλωδίωση μέσα στο σπίτι[/*:m:760f2]ώστε να μειώσει και άλλο τις απώλειες από τον θόρυβο στο κομμάτι της γραμμής που διατρέχει το σπίτι, άρα να αυξήσει το λαμβανόμενο SNR του.


Και που το έκανα Γιώργο τί έγινε; Ιδού το αποτέλεσμα:
Forthnet 2 play, 24 mbps
ModeT1.413
State SHOWTIME
up speed 512000
down speed 9856000
SNR margin 7.5
Loop att. 16.5

T1.413 το μόνο πρωτόκολο που διατηρεί την σύνδεση 24ωρο
ADSL2+ SNR 5.5 dB, άπειρα disconnect, άπειρα corrected blocks




> ......
> Με αυτό τον τρόπο οι ISPs κερδίζουν κάνοντας οικονομία στο downstream bandwidth που διαθέτουν στους συνδρομητές τους ανά DSLAM, μιας και τα modems των δευτέρων σε δύσκολες συνθήκες δεν θα καταφέρουν να συγχρονίσουν σε μεγάλο data rate, άρα και δεν θα καταναλώσουν τους μέγιστους (ορισμένους ανά profile) πόρους στο downstream direction.
> 
> Να 2 άμεσα κέρδη για τους ISPs.


++++ σε θαυμάζω
Προσωπικά, μέσα στη σπαρίλα και την ζέστη ,το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ, δεν γμτ 40 ευρώ δίνουμε με τηλέφωνο ...
Ομως, τους βάζω μία περίοδο χάρητος 3-4 μήνες. Μετά θα κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου σαν καταναλωτής. Δεν ανέχομαι την κουτοπονηριά του "δεν γμτ πόσοι θα πιάσουν πάνω από 15 mbps..." Είναι όλα παραπιστικά, εσκεμμένα και εκ του πονηρού. Μπορώ να δεχτώ το μαύρο μας το χάλι σαν υποδομή, αλλά όχι την κοροιδία.
Πρόσφατη εμπειρία από New Jersey, Αmerica:
Aπαγορεύεται το σκάψιμο, γιατί έχουν πολλά δένδρα (και ρίζες ..). Ολα τα καλώδια εναέρια σε χύμα κατάσταση και καθόλου "περιποιημένα":
30 mbps μέση πραγματική ταχύτητα, χωρίς exteme κόστος. Και βέβαια δεν έχουν καμάρι και διαφήμιση το αυτονόητο...  ::

----------


## Magnum

Ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτό : 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112092

και ειδικά για την Forthnet η οποία έχει ξεκλείδωτο την ταχύτητα στο D/L έχει ορίσει τα Router να κλειδώνουν στην Max Speed όπου έχουν Noise 6db γιατί παρακάτω απο αυτό υπάρχει πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού...

Και για όσους παρολαυτα έχουν προβλήματα έχουν φτιάξει προφιλ στις ταχύτητες 8,10,12,16,20,24Mb

(Τάδε είπε : Karavagos από μέσα από την Forthnet για όποιον παρακολουθεί και το AdslGR )

----------


## noisyjohn

> Ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτό : 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112092
> 
> και ειδικά για την Forthnet η οποία έχει ξεκλείδωτο την ταχύτητα στο D/L έχει ορίσει τα Router να κλειδώνουν στην Max Speed όπου έχουν Noise 6db γιατί παρακάτω απο αυτό υπάρχει πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού...
> 
> Και για όσους παρολαυτα έχουν προβλήματα έχουν φτιάξει προφιλ στις ταχύτητες 8,10,12,16,20,24Mb
> 
> (Τάδε είπε : Karavagos από μέσα από την Forthnet για όποιον παρακολουθεί και το AdslGR )


Thanks, ενδιαφέρον. Σε εμένα με ADSL2+ παίζει 5.5-6 dB, μη αποδεκτό με το router που έχω, vigor 2800 που σε αυτόματο πιλότο συχρονίζει σε G.DMT. Από τα σχόλια στο thread ttp://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112092
βλέπω οτι έχεις να διαλέξεις μεταξύ σταθερότητας και ταχύτητας. Με τα dyndns sites που έχω προτιμώ το πρώτο. Χρόνος και χρήματα για να δοκιμάσω άλλους routers (π.χ. zyxel και pfsense) δεν υπάρχει.
Δεν λέω οτι τουλάχιστον στην forthnet δεν προσπαθούν, απλά με τη σημερινή υποδομή θα μείνουμε για πολύ.... καιρό στις υποσχέσεις και με ένα ανταγωνισμό σε φύκια για μεταχωτές κορδέλες. Από εκεί και πέρα αν παραμυθιάζουν την κάθε νοικοκυρά που θέλει φτηνή τηλεφωνία και internet, ξέρουν οτι δεν θα πάρει χαμπάρι από disconnects. Και κάτι ακόμα : Είχαν πεί για 1 mbps upload, που πήγε;

----------


## Neuro

> Τώρα αν εσένα σε ενοχλεί που οι όροι SNR και noise margin χρησιμοποιούνται interchangeably, ε τότε τι να πω.
> 
> Aς γίνει αντιληπτό πως *το noise margin μια τιμή του SNR εκφράζει.*


Ας υποθέσουμε πως δουλεύεις και πως ο μισθός σου είναι 1000 ευρό. Μετά τις κρατήσεις, τις εισφορές και τα διάφορα άλλα, τελικά στην τσέπη σου μένουν 700 ευρό, που δε σου φτάνουν ούτε για πλάκα. Οπότε ζητάς αύξηση. Το αφεντικό, σου απαντάει πως παίρνεις 1000 ευρό. Εσύ εξηγήσεις ότι αυτός είναι ο μικτός μισθός σου και ότι καθαρά σου μένουν 700 ευρό. Για να σε αποστομώσει συμπεραίνει ότι είναι θέμα όρων και στην τελική ο καθαρός σου μισθός είναι μια τιμή του μικτού σου μισθού, τότε τι θα έλεγες, δε θα σε ενοχλούσε ή θα ήσουν πλέων ικανοποιημένος;  ::  

Εν κατακλείδι το κόκκινο και το πράσινο, ο Σταμάτης και ο Γρηγόρης, το αριστερά δεξιά, το σκόρδο και το κρεμμύδι, το ναι και το όχι, το κούνημα του κεφαλιού από πάνω προς στα κάτω και από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά είναι όλα θέμα συμβολισμού, σύμβασης, εθιμοτυπίας και χρήσης ενός κοινού όρου ή λέξης. Εάν δεν συμφωνούμε σε αυτά δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε επικοινωνία.  ::  

Από πλευράς μου no hard feelings και ισχύει ακόμα η πρόταση για καφέ. Χωρίς ηλεκτρονικά βοηθήματα άσε τον γούγλι σπίτι.  ::

----------


## Magnum

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Magnum
> 
> Ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτό : 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112092
> 
> και ειδικά για την Forthnet η οποία έχει ξεκλείδωτο την ταχύτητα στο D/L έχει ορίσει τα Router να κλειδώνουν στην Max Speed όπου έχουν Noise 6db γιατί παρακάτω απο αυτό υπάρχει πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού...
> 
> Και για όσους παρολαυτα έχουν προβλήματα έχουν φτιάξει προφιλ στις ταχύτητες 8,10,12,16,20,24Mb
> ...


Δυστυχώς δεν είχανε πει τίποτα για την ταχύτητα του Upload, υπήρχαν μόνο φήμες ότι θα είναι και αυτό ελεύθερο οπότε θα πιάσει και αυτό το Max του ADSL2+ που είναι το 1MBps.... 

Όμως λίγες μέρες πριν κάνουν την αναβάθμιση μετά από πολλές ερωτήσεις ξεκαθάρισαν ότι θα παραμείνει το ίδιο ...  ::  

Βέβαια όλοι ελπίζουμε ότι λόγω ανταγωνισμού, όπως ξαφνικά έδωσε τα 24 στο Down το ίδιο ξαφνικά θα δώσει και το 1 στο up. Μέχρι τότε απλός ελπίζουμε  ::  

Πάντως για τα Vigor έχω ακούσει στο ADSLGR τα καλύτερα λόγια! 

Λένε ότι είναι το καλύτερο Router σε ότι αφορά την σταθερότητα της σύνδεσης από τους αποσυγχρονισμούς ...

----------


## noisyjohn

> .....
> Πάντως για τα Vigor έχω ακούσει στο ADSLGR τα καλύτερα λόγια! 
> Λένε ότι είναι το καλύτερο Router σε ότι αφορά την σταθερότητα της σύνδεσης από τους αποσυγχρονισμούς ...


Ελα ντέ! Aν έχει και αυτό πρόβλημα τότε... Στην Forthnet το έχουνε στα προβληματικά !! διότι είναι γρήγορο στα disconnect/ start PPP... και το κέντρο τους βγάζει allerts "concurrent login attempts" ..
Για να γυρίσει ο ήλιος θέλει δουλειά πολλή...
Και η αναγνώριση κλήσης;; οέο;;; ένα θέμα που δεν το συζητήσαμε. Δεν δουλεύει!
Στο America θα ζήταγαν και 50000$ αποζημίωση.. λέω ...

----------


## Magnum

Πάντως προς το τέλος του θέματος στο Link από το ADSLGR που σου έδωσα, πολλά Router που υποστηρίζουν Telnet μπορείς να ορίσεις το Noise όριο στο οποίο θα κάνει Connect !! 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread. ... 092&page=4

Καποιοι παίζουν με αυτό τον τρόπο από 6 έως 10db για να μην έχουν πρόβλημα με τις αποσυνδέσεις βέβαια συγχρονίζει λίγο χαμηλότερα, ρίξε μια του μια ματιά...

----------


## Neuro

> Ελα ντέ! Aν έχει και αυτό πρόβλημα τότε... Στην Forthnet το έχουνε στα προβληματικά !! διότι είναι γρήγορο στα disconnect/ start PPP... και το κέντρο τους βγάζει allerts "concurrent login attempts" ..
> Για να γυρίσει ο ήλιος θέλει δουλειά πολλή...
> Και η αναγνώριση κλήσης;; οέο;;; ένα θέμα που δεν το συζητήσαμε. Δεν δουλεύει!
> Στο America θα ζήταγαν και 50000$ αποζημίωση.. λέω ...


Ώρες, ώρες νομίζω ότι λέμε για διαφορετικές εταιρίες. Εγώ παίζω απροβλημάτιστα εδώ και 3 μήνες χωρίς disconnects, με αναγνώριση κλήσης, η σύνδεση έγινε στην ώρα της και συνήθως βγάζω γραμμή στο support τους μέσα σε 5-10 λεπτά το πολύ. Και εγώ forthnet 2play και είχα forthnet και πιο παλιά πάνω από ΟΤΕ με ελαφρός περισσότερα προβλήματα. Γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος παρόλο που έχω ζήσει 8 χρόνια Αγγλία και έχω και το μέτρο σύγκρισης με εκεί.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Πάντως προς το τέλος του θέματος στο Link από το ADSLGR που σου έδωσα, πολλά Router που υποστηρίζουν Telnet μπορείς να ορίσεις το Noise όριο στο οποίο θα κάνει Connect !! 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread. ... 092&page=4
> 
> Καποιοι παίζουν με αυτό τον τρόπο από 6 έως 10db για να μην έχουν πρόβλημα με τις αποσυνδέσεις βέβαια συγχρονίζει λίγο χαμηλότερα, ρίξε μια του μια ματιά...


Αν και έχω δεί το telnet στo vigor, δεν το πρόσεξα. Θα το κοιτάξω. Πάντως με 6 dB SNR μέσο όρο, έστι κι' αλλιώς θεωρώ την γραμμή προβληματική. Αρκεί ένα peak θορύβου 30-50 ms, που θα περάσει ετσι κι αλλιώς σαν σήμα, για να ρίξει τη γραμμή. Το θέμα είναι σε αυτή την περίπτωση αν υπάρχουν "προβλεπτικοί αλγόριθμοι" με βάθος χρόνου 10-20 ms, πέρα από ECC. Αμφιβάλω αν μπήκε κανείς από τους κατασκευαστές στον κόπο ...

----------


## noisyjohn

> ..... Ώρες, ώρες νομίζω ότι λέμε για διαφορετικές εταιρίες.


Οχι για τη ίδια μιλάμε βέβαια! έχει όμως σημασία σε πόση απόσταση είσαι από το κέντρο, από τον χασάπη του ΟΤΕ που έχει κάνει το patch στο κέντρο, από τους θορύβους που παρεμβάλλονται από από ...
Και στη βιβοδι θα βρείς πανευτυχείς και άλλους στα πρόθυρα νευρικής κρίσης. (Αλήθεια ... ο ΟΤΕ χρωστάει 12000 συνδέσεις σ' αυτούς, συνεχίζει τον τσαμπουκά; )

----------


## mikemtb

παραθετω και το δικο μου στην αγια μαρινα, hol ειναι και παιζει 1χρονο και 7μηνες χωρις κανενα προβλημα. γυρω στα 2 χιλιομετρα ειμαι περιπου απο το κεντρο του οτε...
απλα μου κανουν εντυπωση τα νουμερα snr και attenuation, μεγαλες διαφορές!!! (σε σχεση με του costas43gr-δεν εχω δει αλλες)

----------


## Magnum

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Magnum
> 
> Πάντως προς το τέλος του θέματος στο Link από το ADSLGR που σου έδωσα, πολλά Router που υποστηρίζουν Telnet μπορείς να ορίσεις το Noise όριο στο οποίο θα κάνει Connect !! 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread. ... 092&page=4
> 
> Καποιοι παίζουν με αυτό τον τρόπο από 6 έως 10db για να μην έχουν πρόβλημα με τις αποσυνδέσεις βέβαια συγχρονίζει λίγο χαμηλότερα, ρίξε μια του μια ματιά...
> 
> 
> Αν και έχω δεί το telnet στo vigor, δεν το πρόσεξα. Θα το κοιτάξω. Πάντως με 6 dB SNR μέσο όρο, έστι κι' αλλιώς θεωρώ την γραμμή προβληματική. Αρκεί ένα peak θορύβου 30-50 ms, που θα περάσει ετσι κι αλλιώς σαν σήμα, για να ρίξει τη γραμμή. Το θέμα είναι σε αυτή την περίπτωση αν υπάρχουν "προβλεπτικοί αλγόριθμοι" με βάθος χρόνου 10-20 ms, πέρα από ECC. Αμφιβάλω αν μπήκε κανείς από τους κατασκευαστές στον κόπο ...


Μου φαίνεται δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι αν έχεις Forthnet θα έχεις 6db από το Default profile που έχουν ορίσει στο Dslam για να πιάνεις την Max ταχύτητα που λένε, εκτός και αν είσαι δίπλα στο Dslam  ::  

Δύο τρόποι υπάρχουν να αλλάξει αυτό το Noise 6db :

1. Αυτός που σου ειπα παραπάνω με το telnet όπου ορίζει το Router σου να συγχρονίζει σε ταχύτητα με db που θα του ορίσεις εσυ. (πάνω ή κάτω)
2. Να πάρεις την Forthnet να τους πεις για το πρόβλημα με τους αποσυγχρονισμούς και να σε εντάξουν σε κάποιο άλλο Profile πχ. 16 ή 12MBps οπότε έμεσα ανεβαίνει και το Noise db.

Ά ρε καταντήσαμε ειδικοί απο τα προβλήματα της Forthnet  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> ......
> Ά ρε καταντήσαμε ειδικοί απο τα προβλήματα της Forthnet


Aυτά πρέπει να τα λένε απο την Forthnet, όχι οι ειδικοί για προβλήματα της Forthnet ! Να πληρώσουν το AWMN. Tους γλυτώνουμε λεφτά από helpdesk!  ::   ::

----------


## JS

Και να πως τελειώσανε τα δικά μου προβλήματα με την forthnet (ή μάλλον πως θα αρχίσουν).

1μιση μήνα+ μετά την παραλαβή της αίτησης μου στείλανε το modem και μιας και είχα ξεχαστεί (δεν είναι δική μου η γραμμή) το βάζω στην γραμμή και συγχρονίζει !!!
Ε, ρε λέω κοίτα να δεις...ανοίγω το online και έλεγε "αποστολή αίτησης στον οτε".
Λέω θα πάρω τηλέφωνο να δοκιμάσω την μέθοδο του φίλου μου του κάφρου του Έλληνα.

Helpdesk: μπλα μπλα μπλα
Εγώ: "να ρωτήσω για την γραμμή μου ;
Η: η αίτησή σας είναι στον ΟΤΕ
Εγώ: τί λέτε ; αλήθεια ; Εμένα γιατί συγχρονίζει ; Με κοροϊδεύετε ;
Η: μα, κύριε με λέτε ψεύτρα ;
Εγώ: κεριά και λιβάνια, μου λέτε οτι παραλάβατε την αίτηση 1 μήνα μετά απο την ημ/νια που έχει η υπογραφή σας πάνω στο χαρτί της αίτησης (την είχαμε πάει απο εκεί).
Εγώ: Μονότερμα
Εγώ: Μονότερμα
Η: κάτι ψελίσματα
Εγώ: Μονότερμα χρησιμοποιώντας λέξεις κλειδιά: ΕΕΤΤ, Καταγγελία, Στείλτε μου γραπτώς αυτά που μου λέτε, ΕΕΤΤ,...
Η: Μα , μάλλον ακόμα δοκιμάζουν την γραμμή σας...θα σημειώσω να σας πάρουν οι τεχνικοί
Εγώ: Δεν θέλω να με πάρουν , θέλω να μου στείλουν επιστολή ή e-mail (ότι μου ερχόταν έλεγα...)
Η: Μα δεν γίνεται, μα μου μα μου
Εγώ: Καλώς πείτε τους να με πάρουν και προχωράω την καταγγελία για λύση του συμβολαίου (και επιστροφή των προπληρωθέντων)


Όλα αυτά στις ~21:30
Την επόμενη μέρα στις 18.00 ως εκ θαύματος η "υπο δοκιμή" γραμμή μου πήρε πιστοποίηση, έλαβα SMS με τον κωδικό και φυσικά η γραμμή δούλευε μια χαρούλα. Το online ακόμα γράφει "αποστολή αίτησης στον οτε"

Λυπάμαι αλλά στην Ελλάδα (δεν το περιορίζω στην forthnet) αποδίδει η συμπεριφορά του ΚΑΦΡΟΥ !!!

Αν διαβάζει η κοπέλα του helpdesk λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά μόνο έτσι θα είχα γραμμή εντός Ιουλίου...αν και είμαι σίγουρος οτι πατσίσαμε με τις καταρίτσες που μου έριξε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ulysses

> Helpdesk: μπλα μπλα μπλα
> Εγώ: "να ρωτήσω για την γραμμή μου ;
> Η: η αίτησή σας είναι στον ΟΤΕ
> Εγώ: τί λέτε ; αλήθεια ; Εμένα γιατί συγχρονίζει ; Με κοροϊδεύετε ;
> Η: μα, κύριε με λέτε ψεύτρα ;
> Εγώ: κεριά και λιβάνια, μου λέτε οτι παραλάβατε την αίτηση 1 μήνα μετά απο την ημ/νια που έχει η υπογραφή σας πάνω στο χαρτί της αίτησης (την είχαμε πάει απο εκεί).
> Εγώ: Μονότερμα
> Εγώ: Μονότερμα
> Η: κάτι ψελίσματα
> ...


αμ εγω το εχω πει , οι κοπελιτσες στα CC πρεπει να παιρνουν βαρεα και ανθυγειηνά, αλλα ποιος με ακουει, τα παιρνουν ολα οι διευθυνταδες  ::

----------


## JS

Καλά η συγκεκριμένη με ενέπνευσε όμως  ::   ::   ::  

Εκεί που φούντωσα (μεταξύ 1ου και 2ου μονοτέρματος) είπε σε άπταιστα ειρωνικά:
"Τί να σας πω...αφού μου λέτε οτι το σύστημά μου είναι εικονικό και λέει άλλες ημερομηνίες απο αυτές που το παραδώσατε τί πήρατε να με ρωτήσετε"


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
(δεν τσαντίστηκα, αλλά την πάτησε γιατί βρήκα ευκαιρία να ανεβάσω τους τόνους !!! )

----------


## noisyjohn

> Καλά η συγκεκριμένη με ενέπνευσε όμως    
> 
> Εκεί που φούντωσα (μεταξύ 1ου και 2ου μονοτέρματος) είπε σε άπταιστα ειρωνικά:
> "Τί να σας πω...αφού μου λέτε οτι το σύστημά μου είναι εικονικό και λέει άλλες ημερομηνίες απο αυτές που το παραδώσατε τί πήρατε να με ρωτήσετε"
> 
> 
>      
> (δεν τσαντίστηκα, αλλά την πάτησε γιατί βρήκα ευκαιρία να ανεβάσω τους τόνους !!! )


Καλά, η δικιά μου (του helpdesk) είχε κλάψει!! τόση τσαντίλα με είχε πιάσει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ulysses

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Καλά η συγκεκριμένη με ενέπνευσε όμως    
> 
> Εκεί που φούντωσα (μεταξύ 1ου και 2ου μονοτέρματος) είπε σε άπταιστα ειρωνικά:
> "Τί να σας πω...αφού μου λέτε οτι το σύστημά μου είναι εικονικό και λέει άλλες ημερομηνίες απο αυτές που το παραδώσατε τί πήρατε να με ρωτήσετε"
> 
> 
>      
> ...


τσκ τσκ , τι ακαρδοι αντρες που ειστε, δεν εχετε καθολου τυψεις βρε ρεμαλια  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> ...


[πλάκα on]
Ας τις βάλουν στα ανθυγιεινά... 
της είπα κι απ' πάνω να μη βάφεται αν κάνει έτσι !!!  ::   ::   :: 
[πλάκα off]

[ρεμάλι on]
κατάφερα μετά πιάσω κουβέντα και να διορθώσω το κλίμα (περισσότερο έφταιγε ο προηγούμενος απ' ότι κατάλαβα). Αμάν! κάπως έτσι την πατάνε τα ρεμάλια !  ::   :: 
[ρεμάλι off]

----------


## paravoid

Επειδή πήγα χτες στην Forthnet, ένα θα σας πω: οι τηλεφωνήτριες είναι τυχερές.

Ήμουν μάρτυρας σε 5 (πέντε) διαφορετικά περιστατικά από διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους που κοπάναγαν το γραφείο μπροστά τους και φώναζαν στην υπάλληλο τόσο δυνατά ώστε δεν μπορούσα να ακούω 3 γραφεία πιο πέρα τι μου έλεγαν.

Πώς δεν έχουν φάει ξύλο ακόμη, απορώ.

[όχι, δεν ήμουν ένα από αυτά, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω πως μίλαγα και σε ήρεμο τόνο...]

----------


## noisyjohn

Και τελικά πως θα διορθωθεί η κατάσταση; Οι φωνές σίγουρα δεν είναι το καλύτερο. Και δεν είναι μόνο θέμα διοίκησης εταιρείων, από εκεί πέρα και αυτοί (ες) σαν εργαζόμενοι πρέπει να προσπαθήσουν να βάλουν κάποια τάξη. Σήμερα ρώτησα ένα υπάλληλο του helpdesk ποιές τηλ. συσκευές είναι συμβατές με την αναγνώριση κλήσης για 2play. Δεν ήξερε. Πήρα μετά από 2 ώρες, άλλος υπάλληλος, ούτε αυτός ήξερε και φυσικά έβαλα τις φωνές. Ετρεξε μέσα και κάτι είπε για gen. electric γενικά και αόριστα. Ξέρω οτι υπάρχει λίστα με συμβατές συσκευές. Ποιός φταίει; οι φωνές; η διοίκηση; οι εργαζόμενοι;
(παρεπιπτόντως όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα: ασύρματο Siemens AS-140, 15 ευρώ, πάιζει μιά χαρά. το βρήκα ψάχνοντας)

----------


## noisyjohn

Forthnet; are they alive?
2 play κέντρο κεραμεικού νέκρα, helpdesk νέκρα ή γραμμή απασχολημένη, τηλ. σπιτιού νέκρα.
Κανείς άλλος;  ::  

Υ.Γ. είχα αρχίσει να τους συμπαθώ και ανησυχώ  :: 

*EDIT*
Μόλις μίλησα με το helpdesk. Ξαναγύρισα στο αλαλούμ σύμπτωμα της πρώτης ημέρας συνδρομής: no login, no IP no ..karabela's.
Δεν ξαναγράφω, το έχω καταντήσει blog "My life with forthnet". Τα υπόλοιπα στο συνήγορο του πολίτη.

----------


## trendy

general electric δεν παίζει αναγνώριση σε μία γόνδολα που βρήκα στο Γερμανό με 15€. Παίζουν όμως 2 ασύρματα siemens που δοκίμασα.

----------


## noisyjohn

> general electric δεν παίζει αναγνώριση σε μία γόνδολα που βρήκα στο Γερμανό με 15€. Παίζουν όμως 2 ασύρματα siemens που δοκίμασα.


Γι' αυτό το έγραψα, γιατί μου είπαν γενικά για GE, αλαλούμ δηλαδή. τα siemens s-120 και s-140 παίζουν.
Τέσπα .. είπαν οτι μέχρι και τον Αύγουστο θα ενημερώσουν όλα τα firmware (λεξιλόγιο της κυρίας ... εγώ δεν κατάλαβα που)

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> general electric δεν παίζει αναγνώριση σε μία γόνδολα που βρήκα στο Γερμανό με 15€. Παίζουν όμως 2 ασύρματα siemens που δοκίμασα.
> 
> 
> Γι' αυτό το έγραψα, γιατί μου είπαν γενικά για GE, αλαλούμ δηλαδή. τα siemens s-120 και s-140 παίζουν.
> Τέσπα .. είπαν οτι μέχρι και τον Αύγουστο θα ενημερώσουν όλα τα firmware (λεξιλόγιο της κυρίας ... εγώ δεν κατάλαβα που)


Στο soft-switch.

Δεν μου λες, εντελώς off-topic αλλά τα Siemens υποστηρίζουν και Caller ID name ή μόνο νούμερο;

----------


## trendy

Αν το έχεις αποθηκευμένο το νούμερο στη μνήμη εμφανίζεται στιγμιαία το νούμερο και στο καπάκι το όνομα που έχεις βάλει. Αυτό δεν εννοείς;

----------


## paravoid

> Αν το έχεις αποθηκευμένο το νούμερο στη μνήμη εμφανίζεται στιγμιαία το νούμερο και στο καπάκι το όνομα που έχεις βάλει. Αυτό δεν εννοείς;


Όχι, εννοώ Set($CALLERID(name)=Lalakias) [άσχετο με Forthnet ή με το topic, sorry]
Και δεν ρωτάω γενικά, ξέρω πως μερικά το κάνουν.

Αν το κάνουν τα συγκεκριμένα ρωτάω επειδή ήμουν έτοιμος να παραγγείλω ένα...

----------


## argi

Ta Siemens Gigaset που έχω δείχνουν κανονικά ονομα (και το 4000 Micro και το SL560). Γενικά τα siemens IMHO είναι απο τα καλύτερα dect... Είναι σαν κινητά με το το μενού τους λίγο πιο δυσχρηστο (αν και ολα τα dect ειναι χαλια στα μενου τους...) 

Υποστηρίζουν και ορισμένα ωραία features όπως baby watch, bluetooth handsfree ακόμα και συγχρονισμό με Outlook με το καλώδιο του παλιού κινητού μου... το ένα δε πάιρνει και την ίδια μπαταρία με το παλιό κινητό ...

@rg!

----------


## ysaridio

πριν ημουν στην vivodi τωρα πηγα στην τελλας και μετα στον οτε με 8 mbps πουθενα δεν ειδα κατι που να με κανει να πω "ο θεε μου ταχυτητα " φικια για μεταξοτες κορδελες ακομα εχουμε μελλον 
παντος 3 φορες μονο εφτασα στα 800κ/sec
για να δουμε το μελλον μας ...

----------


## noisyjohn

> .....
> Δεν μου λες, εντελώς off-topic αλλά τα Siemens υποστηρίζουν και Caller ID name ή μόνο νούμερο;


S-120 και S-140 μόνο νούμερο, για μεγαλύτερα μοντέλα δεν ξέρω αν είναι συμβατά με 2play




> ...πουθενα δεν ειδα κατι που να με κανει να πω "ο θεε μου ταχυτητα " ...


πάλι καλά, γιατί εγώ έχω μείνει στο "ο θεε μου" σκέτο !!!!

----------


## commando

> πάλι καλά, γιατί εγώ έχω μείνει στο "ο θεε μου" σκέτο !!!!



αυτη τη στιγμη τρεχουν 60 εκατομυρια ευρω σε προστιμα απο ΕΕΕΤ σε εναλλακτικους κ στον ΟΤΕ,ενω η Τελλας πηγε wind μερια μαλλον.
Τρεχουν μηνυσεις κ αγωγες πολιτων κ καταστηματων εναντιον παροχων και η ευρυζωνικοτητα ενω τεχνικα ειναι κατι πολυ ευκολο σε μια χωρα σαν την Ελλαδα που δεν κινδυνευει απο πλημμυρες οπως πχ η Ολλανδια η χιονια οπως αλλες χωρες,εχει καταντησει το πιο ακριβοπληρωμενο κουφετο μη πω υποθετο μετα τη βομβα της κινητης τηλεφωνιας.
Ολα αυτα για να μπορεσουμε μετα την χουντα του ΟΤΕ να γυρισουμε παλι στην περιβοητη απεριοριστη μοναδα αστικης χρεωσης.
Δεν ειμαστε μακρια,ειμαστε αναμεσα σε απατεωνες και οταν φανε οσοι πρεπει να φανε απο Προεδρους απο κοινοτικα πλαισια απο επιδοτησεις απο πλαστα τιμολογια,τοτε παλι θα βρεθει μια νεα τεχνολογια που θα την φαμε 5 φορες πιο ακριβα απο τον Γερμανο.
Δεν ειναι να εκπλησεσαι φιλωτα,πηγαινε για μπανακι κ εκει θα δεις πολυ καλυτερη ευρυζωνικοτητα με απιστευτα downloads κ ζουμερα uploads  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> πάλι καλά, γιατί εγώ έχω μείνει στο "ο θεε μου" σκέτο !!!!
> 
> 
> .....πηγαινε για μπανακι κ εκει θα δεις πολυ καλυτερη ευρυζωνικοτητα με απιστευτα downloads κ ζουμερα uploads


Ο μόνος τρόπος για να αποκτήσει η ευρυζωνικότητα κάποιο νόημα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysaridio

κοιτα βασικα οι εταιριες απο το φορτο φτανουν στα ορια τους σχετικα με το bandwidth ! οποτε τριχες βγενουν 500 με 8 mbit 500x8 = 4gbit και αυτο το δινω σαν παραδιγμα

----------


## ulysses

> αυτη τη στιγμη τρεχουν 60 εκατομυρια ευρω σε προστιμα απο ΕΕΕΤ σε εναλλακτικους κ στον ΟΤΕ,ενω η Τελλας πηγε wind μερια μαλλον.


ο οτε εχει ρευστο να πληρωσει προστιμα, no problemo, οι εναλλακτικοι τι εχουν εκτος απο επιταγες και δανεια ?




> η ευρυζωνικοτητα ενω τεχνικα ειναι κατι πολυ ευκολο σε μια χωρα σαν την Ελλαδα που δεν κινδυνευει απο πλημμυρες οπως πχ η Ολλανδια η χιονια οπως αλλες χωρες,εχει καταντησει το πιο ακριβοπληρωμενο κουφετο μη πω υποθετο μετα τη βομβα της κινητης τηλεφωνιας.


δεν κινδυνευουμε απο πλημμυρες? αχαχαχαχ, κατσε να ερθει ο χειμωνας  :: , οι μνημες απο παρνηθα εινε ακομα νωπες...  :: 
οσο για την ολλανδια δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα με πλημμυρες, εχουν φραγματα υπερυψηλης τεχνολογιας και επιπλεον εινε μια *επιπεδη* χωρα με αρκετα καλη δομηση.
η ελλαδα εινε κατα βαση ορεινη χωρα, και υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα ανοργανωσιας με τα σκαψιματα (φυσικο αεριο - πεζοδρομια - οπτικες - πεζοδρομια - κλπ κλπ ενας ατερμονος βρογχος  :: )
επισης δεν καταλαβα που εινε το προβλημα με τα χιονια, η σκανδιναβια γιατι παει μια χαρα? δεν εινε εναερια τα καλωδια του οτε...




> τοτε παλι θα βρεθει μια νεα τεχνολογια που θα την φαμε 5 φορες πιο ακριβα απο τον Γερμανο.


παλι ζηλευουμε τον γερμανο?  ::

----------


## ulysses

> κοιτα βασικα οι εταιριες απο το φορτο φτανουν στα ορια τους σχετικα με το bandwidth ! οποτε τριχες βγενουν 500 με 8 mbit 500x8 = 4gbit και αυτο το δινω σαν παραδιγμα


ποτε θα σταματησει αυτη η καραμελα με τον πολλαπλασιασμο δημοτικου?
μαθετε πρωτα τι εινε το contention ratio και μετα καντε κριτικη στους ISPs....

----------


## commando

> ποτε θα σταματησει αυτη η καραμελα με τον πολλαπλασιασμο δημοτικου?
> μαθετε πρωτα τι εινε το contention ratio και μετα καντε κριτικη στους ISPs....


Και στα μαθηματικα πας να τι βγεις ξεκινα απο την Νεοελληνικη γραμματεια κ ειναι σε αλλο εξαμηνο τα μαθηματικα για σενα.



> ο οτε εχει ρευστο να πληρωσει προστιμα, no problemo, οι εναλλακτικοι τι εχουν εκτος απο επιταγες και δανεια ?


Εχουν ξενα κεφαλαια κ βεβαια οχι ρουσφετια με την ιντρακομ.



> δεν κινδυνευουμε απο πλημμυρες? αχαχαχαχ, κατσε να ερθει ο χειμωνας , οι μνημες απο παρνηθα εινε ακομα νωπες... 
> οσο για την ολλανδια δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα με πλημμυρες, εχουν φραγματα υπερυψηλης τεχνολογιας και επιπλεον εινε μια *επιπεδη* χωρα με αρκετα καλη δομηση.
> η ελλαδα εινε κατα βαση ορεινη χωρα, και υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα ανοργανωσιας με τα σκαψιματα (φυσικο αεριο - πεζοδρομια - οπτικες - πεζοδρομια - κλπ κλπ ενας ατερμονος βρογχος )
> επισης δεν καταλαβα που εινε το προβλημα με τα χιονια, η σκανδιναβια γιατι παει μια χαρα? δεν εινε εναερια τα καλωδια του οτε...


στα νησια κ επαρχια ειναι ολα εναερια κ ασυρματα τα συστηματα ΟΤΕ.Αλλαξε χωρα! αλλαξε εποχη.



> παλι ζηλευουμε τον γερμανο?


Η Ελλαδα θελει το Γερμανο της ποσο τον πληρωσε κ το '40 και το 2006 φανεται νομιζω.....
Keep reading Ullysses θα σου στειλω το λογαριασμο οταν γινεις ροφος.

----------


## atlas

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν τελικά το τελευταίο conn-x talk με 24/7 απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις πωλείται κανονικά; Ρωτάω γιατί κάτι είχα διαβάσει ότι η ΕΕΤΤ (θα) το απαγόρευε λόγο αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού από πλευράς ΟΤΕ κτλ...

----------


## ulysses

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ulysses
> 
> ποτε θα σταματησει αυτη η καραμελα με τον πολλαπλασιασμο δημοτικου?
> μαθετε πρωτα τι εινε το contention ratio και μετα καντε κριτικη στους ISPs....
> 
> 
> Και στα μαθηματικα πας να τι βγεις ξεκινα απο την Νεοελληνικη γραμματεια κ ειναι σε αλλο εξαμηνο τα μαθηματικα για σενα.


προφανως δεν γνωριζης τι θα πει contention ratio και dsl vs LL...
αλλα αλλο θελω να σε ρωτησω, γιατι κρητικαρεις καπιον απο την ορθογραφια? θελω μια ειλικρινη και αντρικια απαντηση  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

*contention ratio*
a condition that arises when two or more data stations attempt to transmit at the same time over a shared channel, or when two data stations attempt to transmit at the same time in two-way alternate communication

Με άλλα λόγια για να χρησιμοποιήσω μια πιο παλιά τεχνική ορολογία, "ετεροχρονισμός" και αφορά όλα τα δίκτυα κοινής παροχής.

Το πρόβλημα με απλά λόγια δημοτικού:

Με απαίτηση η πιθανότητα να καλυφθεί πλήρως η ζήτηση ενός χρήστη σε μία δεδομένη στιγμή κατά 100% να είναι p1, με 80% να είναι p2 66.6% να είναι p3 κλπ και px καθόλου, ποιά θα πρέπει να είναι τα εξής:

1. Η τοπολογία του δικτύου (π.χ. το δίκτυο παροχής ηλ. ρεύματος)
2. Το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο όριο των χρηστών σε μία κοινή παροχή (ικανότητας παροχής K1, raise-time t1, peak duration D1 και πάει λέγοντας)

1. Το πρώτο θέμα έχει πολλές αναφορές σε ζητήματα θεωρητικής πληροφορικής και προτάσεις επίλυσης (γράφοι, προσομοιώσεις ρευστών, ιδιότητες του υπερκύβου κ.λ.π.)
2. Το δεύτερο χρειάζεται μιά βαθιά στατιστική ανάλυση βασισμένη α) σε σωστό θεωρητικό μοντέλο β) σε ικανό αριθμό στατιστικών δειγμάτων

*Θα είχα μεγάλη περιέργεια να δω μία τέτοια μελέτη Έλληνα ISP και τι έχει υλοποιήσει*   ::

----------


## ngia

δε θέλει και πολύ μελέτη, πρακτικά, από τα στατιστικά της κίνησης προσαρμόζουν τις γραμμές ..

----------


## noisyjohn

Εθεσα το θέμα επίτηδες απόλυτα θεωρητικά για να δείξω μέχρι που πάει  :: 
τα στατιστικά της κίνησης είναι η δόκιμη πρακτική προσέγγιση.
Το σκέφτεσαι να πάω σε ISP και να ζητήσω τέτοια μελέτη;  ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## argi

Aπό όσο είδα φέρνουν ένα ΝΤ της ΕICON (σαν το netmod ένα πράγμα...)
με ακριβώς τις ίδιες θύρες 2 POTS, 2 SBUS, USB, Serial... Θα σε λυπήσω dalex αλλά με μια πρώτη ματια 12Volto δεν είναι...

H tellas δίνει μαζι και ένα speedtouch με wifi... 

Από όσο το είδα αρχίζει να διαφαίνεται μια καλή εναλλακτική του ΟΤΕ - ΙSDN...

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι και το Customer Care είναι εξαιρετικά γρήγορο ... και σε αφήνουν να διαλέξεις και σειρά τα νουμερακια...

@rg!

----------


## commando

Εχω την εξης απορια οι εναλλακτικοι παροχοι στα πακετα σταθερης απεριοριστης τηλεφωνιας κανουν ο,τι γουσταρουν η ειναι εγκεκριμενα απο ΕΕΤΤ αυτα που κανουν?
Συγκεκριμενα η Αλτεκ με το i-call unlimited εχει δωρεαν κλησεις προς το δικτυο της και τα σταθερα του ΟΤΕ.Αν ομως καποιος απο ΟΤΕ παει με φορητοτητα σε πχ forthnet δεν ειναι δωρεαν και ας ειναι 210 αριθμος.
Η Forthnet λεει κ μαλλον ισχυει ολα τα αστικα κ υπεραστικα προς ολους τους παροχους δωρεαν .
Στεκει αυτο η ειναι απατεωνια της Αλτεκ?

----------


## cdthelw

υπάρχουν fix τέλη τερματισμού στα δίκτυα σταθερής τηλεφωνίας ή είναι συμφωνία μεταξύ των πάροχων της σταθερής τηλεφωνίας (η χρέωση) , πάντως φαίνεται λογικό αυτό που σου είπαν altec . 
Μπορεί η forthnet να έχει ενσωματώσει το κόστος μέσα στο πάγιο της .

----------


## argi

Μόλις κόιταξα αν με χρέωσαν τίποτα που πήρα ένα φίλο μου που έχει κάνει φορητοτητα σε 2play forthnet... Δεν με χρέωσε τίποτα...

@rg!

----------


## commando

δεν εχεις αλτεκ γιαυτο



> * Δωρεάν και απεριόριστες είναι μόνο οι κλήσεις προς σταθερά τηλέφωνα στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και της ALTEC TELECOM

----------


## argi

Όταν λέω μόλις κόιταξα εννοώ μόλις κοίταξα στο log του icall... Για να το γράφω προφανώς το γράφω γιατί έχω altec... commando συγκεντρώσου... λες να σου απαντούσα ότι κοίταξα για κάτι που δεν έχω?

Απο την αλλη δεν ξέρω αν έχει διαφορά απο πακέτο σε πακέτο έγώ έχω προπληρωμένο 4 χρόνια...

@rg!

----------


## commando

ωραια ειπα μπας και !!!!!Παντως ειδες πως δεν κανω λαθος γιατι κ η Αλτεκ το γραφει κ μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει κ ο NEuro μολις πηγε στην φορνετ το 210 του, η ΑΛτεκ δεν εδινε τιμη 0 πλεον οταν τον επαιρνα.Με το δικο σου δεν ξερω τι παιζεται..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Παραθέτω το παρακάτω email που έστειλα στη Forthnet. Το ωραίο είναι ότι αφού με γράψανε για 10 ημέρες (και αφού σπατάλησα 2 8ωρα) μετά από αυτό με πήρε ο προϊστάμενος Κυριακή 6:30 !!!. Γιατί το μεταφέρω;
Δεν πάει άλλο!!! πιστεύω οτι αυτή τη στιγμή είναι μακράν η χειρότερη εταιρεία!! Προσπαθώ να πιάσω γραμμή 3 μέρες τώρα ... τίποτα, ακόμα και στις 11:30 το βράδυ. Τους πέτυχε η γυναίκα μου από την δουλεία μέσω κέντρου με αυτόματη κλήση μετά από 3 ώρες και ανέφερε βλάβη. Από τότε περιμένω τηλέφωνο.  ::  
Είμαι σπίτι λόγω ατυχήματος, το web email δεν δουλεύει μέσω proxy ... και τα νεύρα μου είναι (*^#[email protected]% ζητώ κατανόηση για την εκτόνωση !

τo ωραίο πρώτα : http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/suppor ... x?p=206652
support της Forthnet για Vigor 2800 με παράδειγμα σύνδεσης στα 24 mbps με σύνδεση G.DMT *ταχύτητα 7776000 LOOOOL!!!*



```
Κύριοι,
Παραθέτω το διάλογο που έγινε στο forum μελών AWMN (Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network)
όπου είμαι μέλος ( nodeID,  4462, http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4462 )

 Για το πρόβλημα στη γραμμή .....

(πέρα από την διακοπή παροχής internet, είμαι αναγκασμένος να κλείσω τον server που εξυπηρετεί το AWMN για υπηρεσίες DNS, apache, sites, forum,
hotspot Θησείου - που είναι ΚΑΙ δική σας διαφήμιση στη πρώτη σελίδα του hotspot- , λόγω της αδυναμίας πρόσβασης του server από το internet)

noisyjohn

Ερώτηση κρίσεως 2play
- Οταν έχεις συγχρονισμό στα 16 Mbps (ύστερα από αίτηση αλλαγής προφίλ)
- SNR 15 dB
- Loop attenuation 21 dB
- Παρόλα αυτά δεν γίνεται login αλλά ούτε πηγαίνουν πακέτα στο κέντρο του ISP
- Οι τεχνικοί δεν τους βλέπω να βγάζουν άκρη
Τι υποθέσεις μπορούν να γίνουν; Φταίνε τα γκρέμλινς που έχουν μπεί στο κέντρο;

Ngia
από τα στατιστικά του modem βλέπεις cell να πηγαινοέρχονται?
Μήπως το νέο profile που βάλανε έχει και κάποια άλλη αλλαγή ή αλλάξανε και τίποτα άλλο μαζί?

 Noisyjohn
cells πηγαίνουν μόνο
η γραμμή είχε και πριν την αλλαγή προφίλ το ίδιο πρόβλημα (για αυτό το αλλάξανε από 24 σε 16). Πέρασαν 15 μέρες και άκρη δεν ...

 ngia
δηλ. σε physical layer είσαι ok άρα το profile δε παίζει ρόλο..
βλέπει και ο πάροχος σου στο dslam μόνο cells να έρχονται από εσένα? Αν ναι φταίει κάτι πριν το dslam (ίσως κάποια ρύθμιση στο bbras τους)
Συνήθως το troubleshooting το ξεκινάς από κάτω προς τα πάνω (physical – ATM – ip layer), ελέγχοντας (αν δεν υπάρχουν συναγερμοι) και τα στατιστικά που δίνει το δίκτυο (κυρίως τα dslam)
π.χ
σήκωσε το ακουστικό , ακούς σήμα? Ναι à άρα το καλώδιο οκ
στο modem – dslam το λαμπάκι ανάβει ναιà η γραμμή έχει συγχρονίσει οκ
έχει ροή ATM cells to dslam από/προς? Όχι à έλεγχος vp/vc κ.α ρυθμίσεων σε dslam/modem, ναι οκ,
έχεις atm ροή μόνο σε μια κατεύθυνση à ανάλογα τη κατεύθυνση φταίει ο πάροχος ή ο χρήστης
έχεις atm ροή και προς τις δύο κατευθύνσεις à έλεγχος ip ρυθμίσεων

noisyjohn
1. σήμα ΟΚ
2. Λαμπάκι ΟΚ
3. vp/vc κ.α ρυθμίσεις ΟΚ
4. Ροή από modem (στέλνει cells) à πάροχο (αυτό δείχνει το modem) ΟΚ. Ομως: στο κέντρο της Forthnet δεν βλέπουν cells να φτάνουν
5. Εχουν δοκιμαστεί USR9212, Vigor2800, Linksys
Οπως εχουν τα πράγματα δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω αν φταίει η Forthnet (και να αλλάξω πάροχο) ή η γραμμή. Και απ΄ ότι φαίνεται ούτε η Forthnet μπορεί να βγάλει άκρη

ngia
η γραμμή δε φταίει αφού σου συγχρονίζει.
Αν το dslam δε βλέπει τα cells που του στέλνεις, μπορεί π.χ να υπάρχει ένα λάθος cross connect εκεί και να τα περιμένει σε λάθος vp/vc από αυτό που εσύ τα στέλνεις ή μπορεί να είναι βλαμμένη η συγκεκριμένη πόρτα και αν σε αλλάξουν πόρτα να φτιάξει

AYTA
Eμείς μόνο εικασίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε (αν και πιστεύω σωστές)
ΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΛΥΣΗ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΤΗΣ FORTHNET;
Σύνολο ημερών χωρίς παροχή internet από την έναρξη 2play λόγω επανάληψης του ίδιου προβλήματος 4 + 10 + 15 = 29  ΣΕ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΣ
το θέμα βρίσκεται στο topic
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....r=asc&start=15
```

ένα άλλο χαριτωμένο email στο support center


```
...........
Συγκεκριμένα: 
1. Η τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν είναι σε θέση ή δεν θέλει να μου δώσει σαφή απάντηση για τη βλάβη "αδυναμία login και απόδοσης 
διεύθυνσης IP" αν και έχω ρωτήσει επανειλημμένα. Η βλάβη έχει συμβεί 3 φορές από την έναρξη της υπηρεσίας (σε διάστημα 3 μηνών) 
και χρειάστηκαν έως και 10 ημέρες για να λυθεί, με την ανάλογη χρονοβόρα αναμονή στα τηλέφωνα της τεχνικής υποστήριξης. 
Από δικής μου πλευράς έκανα όσες δοκιμές ήταν δυνατόν, τόσο σε σχέση με τα πρωτόκολλα συγχρονισμού, όσο και με τα πρωτόκολλα 
δικτύου. Εύλογα λοιπόν και σύμφωνα με όποιες τεχνικές γνώσεις διαθέτω, καταλήγω σε δικό μου (αυθαίρετο; μάλλον όχι) συμπέρασμα 
ότι: 

1. Δεν υπάρχει στον τοπικό βρόγχο κάτι που να εμποδίζει την σύνδεση. Συγκεκριμένα δοκιμάστηκαν 3 modems: 
Το δικό σας (USR 9112) 
Vigor 2800 
D-Link G624T 

Σε όλα, με κάποιες αποκλίσεις, η μέτρηση δίνει: 
10 MBps: SNR 18-20 dB, line attenuation 19-21 dB (ένδειξη λογικής απόστασης από κέντρο) 
24 Mbps (πραγματικό 18-19) SNR 5.5-6.5 dB line attenuation 22 dB 

Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις ο μέσος όρος σύνδεσης είναι 2-3 ώρες και δύο μόνο φορές ξεπέρασε τα δύο 24ωρα 
Yστερα από την πρόσφατη αναβάθμιση στα 24 Mbps ζήτησα από μόνος μου αλλαγή ταχύτητας, για να βελτιωθεί το SNR. Πρίν όμως γίνει η 
αλλαγή ακολούθησε η 3η διακοπή της σύνδεσης στις 25 -07 (σήμερα είναι η 4η ημέρα). 
Μετά από συνεννόηση με το Τεχνικό Τμήμα η ταχύτητα ρυθμίστηκε στα 16 Mbps με τις εξής τιμές θορύβου σε modem USR 9112 

Upstream Downstream 
Noise Margin 24 dB 15 dB 
Attenuation 19 dB 22 dB 

Το αποτέλεσμα παραμένει το ίδιο, δεν υπάρχει ανταλλαγή πακέτων και login. Επομένως το πρόβλημα ήταν, είναι και παραμένει στις 
δρομολογήσεις του κέντρου σας στον κεραμεικό και δεν είστε σε θέση να το αποκαταστήσετε. 

Στις 26/07 αργά το απόγευμα ύστερα από 4 ώρες προσπάθειας επικοινώνησα με τεχνικό σας, χωρίς όμως κανένα αποτέλεσμα, διότι λόγω 
εκνευρισμού και από δική μου υπαιτιότητα δημιουργήθηκε φραστικό επεισόδιο, για πρώτη φορά έπειτα στα 8 χρόνια συνδρομής μου στην 
Forthnet αν και δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου να θίξω τον τεχνικό σας, κάτι το οποίο του επισήμανα. Σύμφωνα με το φραστικό επεισόδιο 
εύλογα προκύπτει ότι υπάρχει πολιτική της εταιρείας στις περιπτώσεις αυτές να τίθεται θέμα ευθιξίας της εταιρείας σας. και 
διακοπή της τηλ. συνομιλίας, χωρίς περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις. Κατανοώντας τη στάση αυτή, ανακάλεσα την φρασεολογία, και η 
συνομιλία συνεχίστηκε. 

Επειδή όμως παρατηρώ ότι δείχνετε μηδενική ανοχή στον εκνευρισμό πελατών, που πιστεύω ότι αν και άστοχος ήταν δικαιολογημένος στη 
δική μου περίπτωση, θα μου επιτρέψετε να επιδείξω και εγώ την ίδια μηδενική ανοχή που θα εξηγήσω παρακάτω. 
Αναζητώντας λύσεις στο πρόβλημα διαπίστωσα επί πλέον, τα εξής απαράδεκτα που είναι στη απόλυτη υπαιτιότητα της εταιρεία σας: 

Για να λυθεί εν μέρει το πρόβλημα συνεχών αποσυνδέσεων ζήτησα τη μετάβαση σε δύο χωριστές συμβάσεις: 
ADSL(+ 1 static IP) και  Τηλεφωνία. 
Όπως διευκρίνισε υπάλληλός σας θα χρειαστεί ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ του 2play και ΝΕΑ συμβόλαια με ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗτου τηλεφώνου για 30 ημέρες !!! Η λύση 
αυτή είναι απαράδεκτη και εκτός των δυνατοτήτων μου. 

2. Λόγω του γνωστού προβλήματος αναγνώρισης κλήσης και επειδή χρειάζομαι απαραίτητα τη αναγνώριση (δεν μπορώ να περιμένω την λύση 
του) , ζήτησα από το τεχνικό τμήμα να μου δώσει μερικά μοντέλα συσκευών συμβατών με την τωρινή κατάσταση. Η υπάλληλος δεν ήξερε το 
θέμα και ρώτησε συναδέλφους της. Μου απάντησε "Τηλέφωνα της General Electric και το AS-120 της Siemens". 
Επειδή το AS-120 δεν υπάρχει πλέον αγόρασα GE. H συσκευή δεν ήταν συμβατή, με αποτέλεσμα νέο χάσιμο χρόνου ώστε να καταλήξω στο AS- 
140 Siemens. 
Η κατάσταση αυτή, δηλαδή σε ένα γνωστό πρόβλημα να μην υπάρχει διαθέσιμος ένας έγκυρος κατάλογος συμβατών συσκευών, μόνο ειρωνικά 
σχόλια μπορεί να επισύρει. 

3. Υπολογίζω ότι από την έναρξη της υπηρεσίας 2play, επιεικώς έχω δαπανήσει 30 ώρες αναμονής και τηλεφωνημάτων για να καταλήξω στο 
σημείο απ' όπου ξεκίνησα, δηλαδή: 
Α. Χωρίς καμία πρόοδο στο πρόβλημα "αδυναμία login και απόδοσης διεύθυνσης IP" που παραμένει ίδιο, ανεξιχνίαστο και απρόβλεπτο για 
το μέλλον. 
Β. Με πρόβλημα στο θέμα αναγνώρισης κλήσεων 
Ασφαλώς δεν συμβάλλω στη διαφήμιση της Εταιρίας σας με αυτή τη κατάσταση, θα έλεγα ότι αποτελώ μάλλον αρνητικό παράδειγμα προς 
αποφυγή. 

Τα υπόλοιπα απαράδεκτα είναι γενικά και αφορούν τις υπηρεσίες ευρυζωνικότητας στη Ελλάδα: 
1. Δεν προβλέπω ομαλή επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ εκτός και εάν με διαψεύσετε. 
2. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος μετάβασης από τον ένα πάροχο στον άλλο παρά μόνο μέσω επιστροφής στον ΟΤΕ. 
3. Ασφαλώς και είμαι γνώστης της άθλιας κατάστασης που επικρατεί στο χώρο των ISP και μπορώ να κρίνω. ....

Επανερχόμενος στο θέμα της τελευταίας επικοινωνίας και αφού σας περιέγραψα το αδιέξοδο στο οποίο βρίσκομαι, κατόπιν δικών μου 
υποδείξεων ο τεχνικός σας κατέγραψε στο ιστορικό τα εξής: 

- Δηλώνω απολύτως δυσαρεστημένος με την παροχή υπηρεσιών 2play 
- Ζητώ πλήρες αντίγραφο από το ιστορικό της τεχνικής υποστήριξης 
- Ζητώ πλήρη διευκρίνηση για τα αίτια της βλάβης ώστε να μπορώ να κρίνω αν η Εταιρεία σας μπορεί στο μέλλον να μου εξασφαλίσει 
τα εξής: 

1. Αδιάλειπτη επικοινωνία για τουλάχιστον 24 ώρες χωρίς αλλαγή IP, ώστε να μην αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα: 
Οι υπηρεσίες WEB και FTP που έχω εγκαταστήσει βασίζονται σε συνδρομή dynamic DNS στην www.dyndns.com. Λόγω των πολύ συχνών 
αλλαγών IP προκαλείται δυσλειτουργία υπηρεσιών (daemons) στον server με αποτέλεσμα η εταιρεία dyndns να βάζει επανειλημμένα σε 
αποκλεισμό (ban) τις υπηρεσίες web που έχω (εξ' αιτίας συχνών αιτημάτων - ενημερώσεων IP) 

2. Η βλάβη "αδυναμία login και απόδοσης διεύθυνσης IP" να μην συμβαίνει συχνότερα από 1 φορά / εξάμηνο, διότι αυτό μεταφράζεται, 
πέρα από την διακοπή της υπηρεσίας τουλάχιστον για 3ημερο, σε απώλεια χρόνου τουλάχιστον 6 ωρών σε τηλ. κλήσεις. Τις ώρες αυτές 
τις χάνω από την απογευματινή μου εργασία. 

Σε περίπτωση που η Εταιρεία μου δώσει τις παραπάνω εξηγήσεις και κρίνω ότι η παροχή υπηρεσιών ικανοποιεί τους παραπάνω όρους: 
Ευχαρίστως να εκλάβω πιθανά άλλα μελλοντικά προβλήματα σαν φυσιολογικές αστοχίες που μπορούν να συμβούν στον καθένα. 

Σε περίπτωση που η Εταιρεία με ενημερώσει και κρίνω ότι δεν εξασφαλίζονται τα παραπάνω αιτήματα σωστής λειτουργίας: 

1. θα φροντίσω με δικά μου έξοδα για εγκατάσταση νέας τηλεφωνικής γραμμής ώστε η επιστροφή μου στον ΟΤΕ να γίνει απρόσκοπτα. 
2. Θα απαιτήσω την επιστροφή του βρόγχου και του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού στον ΟΤΕ με δική σας δαπάνη, αφού προηγηθεί ανάλογο εξώδικο 
από πληρεξούσιο δικηγόρο. 

Σε περίπτωση που η Εταιρεία δεν με ενημερώσει για τα παραπάνω και ανάλογα με την εξέλιξη του προβλήματος, επιφυλάσσομαι: 

1. θα φροντίσω με δικά μου έξοδα για εγκατάσταση νέας τηλεφωνικής γραμμής ώστε η επιστροφή μου στον ΟΤΕ να γίνει απρόσκοπτα. 
2. Για μονομερή διακοπή της σύμβασης (διακοπή της πληρωμής) χωρίς προηγούμενη ειδοποίηση. 
3. Για προσφυγή μου στον Συνήγορο του Πολίτη και στην ΕΕΤΤ 

Φιλικά 
....
```


*ΑΛΛΟ*


```
......
Το πρόβλημα που είχε η σύνδεσή μου, εάν αναφέρεστε σε αυτό, ήταν η αδυναμία login και απόδοσης διεύθυνσης IP. Αυτό έχει λυθεί από τους τεχνικούς σας
και  αφορούσε κολλημένο port στο κέντρο σας (εάν κατάλαβα καλά).
Η σύνδεση μετά τις διορθώσεις ήταν απρόσκοπτη στα 10 Mbps (εκτός κάποιων αποσυνδέσεων 1- 2 φορές / 24ωρο) 
Επιστρέφοντας διαπίστωσα την αναβάθμιση στα 24 Mbps που όμως ατυχώς είχε αποτέλεσμα την δραματική μείωση του περιθωρίου θορύβου (SNR) από 18-19 dB σε 5.5 dB, με αποτέλεσμα συνεχόμενες αποσυνδέσεις (μέσος όρος διάρκειας σύνδεσης 2 ώρες). Με δεδομένο ότι η ταχύτητα βελτιώθηκε ελάχιστα (από 8.8 σε 9.7 Mbps) θα παρακαλούσα εάν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει αλλαγή του προφίλ μου και η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης να μειωθεί στα 10 ή 12 Mbps, διότι δεν έχει νόημα μεγαλύτερη με αυτή την ποιότητα γραμμής.
Πέρα από αυτό λόγω της επαγγελματικής μου απασχόλησης (τεχνικός εφαρμογών) έχω εγκαταστήσει υπηρεσίες WEB και FTP βασισμένες σε dynamic DNS. Οι συνεχόμενες αποσυνδέσεις προκαλούν μεγάλο πρόβλημα στην απόδοση διευθύνσεως IP στα domain names που έχω.
... θα εκτιμούσα μία απάντησή σας
```

την πήρα φυσικά ...  ::  
KAI το χθεσινό κερασάκι
*προς ΕΕΤ* 


```
Θέμα:    απαράδεκτες υπηρεσίες FORTHNET 
Kύριοι, 
Mετά από πολύμηνη ταλαιπωρία με τη σύνδεση Forthnet 2play θέλω να επισημάνω τα εξής 

1. Το helpdesk της εταιρείας έχει φτάσει σε βαθμό προσβολής των πελατών εφ’ όσον 
όχι μόνο έχει υψηλό βαθμό αναμονής ( μισή ώρα περίπου) αλλά και κατά τις ώρες 8 
πμ - 8μμ δεν είναι καν δυνατή η κλήση (απασχολημένες γραμμές) 
2. Ο εξοπλισμός της εταιρείας είναι απολύτως προβληματικός (τουλάχιστον στο κέντρο 
Kεραμικού) και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν δικαιολογεί τα υποσχόμενα 24 mbps. O λόγος 
σήματος προς θόρυβο (SNR) είναι οριακός (6.5 dB για loop attenuation 20 dB. Η 
απόσταση της παροχής μου από το κέντρο είναι μέση (1.2χιλ. περίπου) και επομένως 
θεωρώ ότι αυτή είναι μια τυπική κατάσταση σύνδεσης. 
3. Ο μέσος ημερήσιος αριθμός αποσυνδέσεων είναι 15, αλλά και άλλοι γνωστοί μου 
έχουν αναφέρει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα 
4. Το routing είναι προβληματικό, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω VPN 
σύνδεση σε static IP στο γραφείο μου. 
5. Εχω επανειλημμένα αναφέρει το πρόβλημα και ο μέσος χρόνος «αδιαφορίας» είναι 10 
ημέρες
```

----------


## ALTAiR

> τo ωραίο πρώτα : http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/suppor ... x?p=206652
> support της Forthnet για Vigor 2800 με παράδειγμα σύνδεσης στα 24 mbps με σύνδεση G.DMT *ταχύτητα 7776000 LOOOOL!!!*


ΛΟΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛ
 ::   ::   ::  


Φίλε noisyjohn, 
εμένα πάντως η forthnet (2play) παίζει μια χαρά.
Αν εξαιρέσεις ένα απόγευμα στο ξεκάρφωτο, που είχε έναν τρομερό βόμβο το τηλέφωνο και μου λέγανε από το helpdesk αν τα φίλτρο είναι ΟΚ, μήπως χάλασε να το αντικαταστήσω, ότι δεν το έχω συνδέσει σωστά(έχω ένα φίλτρο μετά το δισύρματο και από κει δίνω σε όλες τις πρίζες) μέχρι που πήρα το βράδυ αργά και ρωτάω: ρε φίλε να σε ρωτήσω, η τάδε εγκατάσταση με το φίλτρο είναι λάθος? ΟΧΙ μου λέει, πολύ σωστή είναι. Το κέντρο της Πεντέλης έχει πρόβλημα? ΕΕΕ, μμμ. Άκου του λέω αν έχει πρόβλημα πες το μου και είναι ΟΚ μην κάθομαι και ψάχνω τη δική μου μεριά, γιατί έπαιζε κανονικά. ΝΑΙ έχει πρόβλημα, κάνανε κάτι εργασίες σήμερα εκεί.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Καληνύχτα!
ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ

Έχει άλλος πρόβλημα με 2play στον Κεραμεικό ή μόνο σε σένα τυχαίνουνε αυτά?
Όταν καταφέρνανε και σε συνδέανε τι πρόβλημα είχανε διαγνώσει?

ΕΕΤΤ επίσημη καταγγελία σε όλους!!!

Μη λυπάστε κανέναν.

----------


## ALTAiR

Α και ένα κουφό που συμβαίνει με τη forthnet.
Έχω είπαμε το 2play με modem Us Robotics 9χχχ(δε θυμάμαι)
Λέει η forthnet στις οδηγίες της που μου δώσανε μαζί με το Modem, στις ρυθμίσεις του να επιλέξω PPPoB.
Για καμια ώρα έπαιζε ΟΚ μετά έπαιζε μόνο με PPPoA μέχρι τώρα(2 μήνες μετά) 

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι σχετικά?

Επίσης το modem έχει και ρυθμίσεις για static, παρόλο που δε μπορούνε λέει να μου δώσουνε αν καρφώσω αυτή που μου έχει δώσει εκείνη την ώρα τι θα γίνει? Έχει κάνει κάποιος αυτό το πείραμα?

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## commando

εγω δουλευω δυο στενα πιο πανω απο τη Φορνετ παντως οποτε περασω εχει ουρα κοσμο απεξω δεν ξερω αν ειναι αγανακτισμενοι πελατες η οχι ομως,παντως το καφε απεναντι κανει χρυσες δουλειες ετσι για να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο.
1 χρονο τοπικ ευρυζωνικοτητα μπαχαλο

----------


## quam

> Εγώ πάντως έστειλα χθες την αίτηση στην Tellas για το business ISDN/ADSL. Μου είπε 20 εργάσιμες ήτοι 30 μέρες, οπότε αρχές Νοέμβρη θα μάθουμε.
> 
> Στο μεταξύ στο
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread. ... ost1474834
> 
> έχει τις εμπειρίες του πρώτου χρήστη που βρήκα με το πακέτο αυτό. Καλές.


Ελπίζω σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί και η δική μου με TELLAS και τότε θα σας πώ εντυπώσεις. 

Μετά το κάζο που έπαθα με τη vivodi ( 4 μήνες αναμονή και καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ ).
Το αποτέλεσμα οι ρουτερς συγχρονίζουν στα 6 - max6,5 Μbit και από πολυτεχνείο έχω κατεβάσει μέχρι 670 ΚΒ. Οι DNS και ειδικά οι proxy τους σέρνονται (το download ξεκινά με 200 και φτάνει μετά από 30" το τρομερό νούμερο των 40 ΚΒ). 
Καθημερινά και σε άσχετες ώρες συμβαίνει ο ρουτερ να νομίζει πως είναι connected αλλά να μήν περνάει τίποτα. Αν το αφήσω συνέρχεται μετά από κανενα 20λεπτο, αν πάλι κάνω disconect και αμέσως connect όλα μια χαρά. Αυτό γιατί συμβαίνει δεν το καταλαβαίνω.  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Α και ένα κουφό που συμβαίνει με τη forthnet.
> Έχω είπαμε το 2play με modem Us Robotics 9χχχ(δε θυμάμαι)
> Λέει η forthnet στις οδηγίες της που μου δώσανε μαζί με το Modem, στις ρυθμίσεις του να επιλέξω PPPoB.
> Για καμια ώρα έπαιζε ΟΚ μετά έπαιζε μόνο με PPPoA μέχρι τώρα(2 μήνες μετά) 
> Ξέρει κανείς κάτι σχετικά?


Μα δεν παίζει σε PPoA ! κακώς, πρέπει να το γυρίσεις σε PPPoE LOOL!!!



> Επίσης το modem έχει και ρυθμίσεις για static, παρόλο που δε μπορούνε λέει να μου δώσουνε αν καρφώσω αυτή που μου έχει δώσει εκείνη την ώρα τι θα γίνει? Έχει κάνει κάποιος αυτό το πείραμα?


Μην το κάνεις!!! κάποια στιγμή θα πάρει και άλλος την ίδια IP και θα γίνει το σώσε  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> εγω δουλευω δυο στενα πιο πανω απο τη Φορνετ παντως οποτε περασω εχει ουρα κοσμο απεξω δεν ξερω αν ειναι αγανακτισμενοι πελατες η οχι ομως,παντως το καφε απεναντι κανει χρυσες δουλειες ετσι για να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο.
> 1 χρονο τοπικ ευρυζωνικοτητα μπαχαλο


άμα δεις έναν ασπρομάλλη να πετάει μολότωφ θα είμαι εγώ!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> ........
> Έχει άλλος πρόβλημα με 2play στον Κεραμεικό ή μόνο σε σένα τυχαίνουνε αυτά?
> Όταν καταφέρνανε και σε συνδέανε τι πρόβλημα είχανε διαγνώσει?
> ΕΕΤΤ επίσημη καταγγελία σε όλους!!!
> Μη λυπάστε κανέναν.


Για άλλον δεν έτυχε να ακούσω, πάντως ένα πουλάκι μου είπε ότι έχουν πρόβλημα συμβατότητας με το εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ. Γι' αυτό και μήνες τώρα δεν έχουν λύσει το πρόβλημα αναγνώρισης κλήσης (άλλο ένα θέμα)

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Α και ένα κουφό που συμβαίνει με τη forthnet.
> Έχω είπαμε το 2play με modem Us Robotics 9χχχ(δε θυμάμαι)
> Λέει η forthnet στις οδηγίες της που μου δώσανε μαζί με το Modem, στις ρυθμίσεις του να επιλέξω PPPoB.
> Για καμια ώρα έπαιζε ΟΚ μετά έπαιζε μόνο με PPPoA μέχρι τώρα(2 μήνες μετά) 
> Ξέρει κανείς κάτι σχετικά?
> 
> 
> ...



1. Για κοίτα το printscreen, όποτε προσπάθησα να το αλλάξω δεν ....
2.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## commando

ξερει κανεις πως σε αυτο us robotics γινεται ΝΑΤ σε IP που ανηκει σε αλλο subnet?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Νομίζω ότι πάει
> 
> PPPoA - VCmux
> 
> PPPoE - LLC
> 
> παρ' όλα αυτά σου δουλεύει καλά με PPPoA - LLC;



Όπως το βλέπεις στη φωτό παίζει...

----------


## noisyjohn

.....στον τόπο σου  :: 
τι άλλο θα δούμε!

Οσο αφορά τα δικά μου, τελική κίνηση αμηχανίας - απελπισίας:
έβγαλα το vigor 2800, το USR πήγε στο ράφι και εγκατέστησα ένα Level One FBR-1161 (thanks dalex για τη συμβουλή  ::  ), έστησα pfsense σύνδεσα το Level One σε bridge με την WAN του pfsense και βρήκα την υγειά μου! 0 errors, 0 corrected blocks, download 13.5 Mbps, 24 ώρες up!
Το γιατί και πως παίζει μη με ρωτάτε, δεν ξέρω, δεν απαντώ  ::   ::

----------


## dalex

...

----------


## noisyjohn

> Ωραία. έλα και το Σάββατο στο σεμινάριο να τα πούμε όλα.
> 
> Είπαμε, κάνω σεμινάρια ΜΟΝΟ πάνω σε ότι μου έχει δώσει την υγειά μου.


Μέσα,
θέλω και μία λίστα με υγιεινά θα τη χρειαστώ ..  ::

----------


## ice

παιδες 

Μπορω να αγορασω Forthnet soho με static IP ??

----------


## commando

παλι δεν απανταει το helpdesk της Forthnet Στελιο?

----------


## commando

Aν σε λενε Δημητρη και δεν σε πηρε κανεις για χρονια πολλα μαλλον εχεις Φορνετ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

WIND ADSL και ας άργησε μερικούς μήνες το προϊόν να λανσαριστεί.

----------


## xrg

> Aν σε λενε Δημητρη και δεν σε πηρε κανεις για χρονια πολλα μαλλον εχεις Φορνετ.


 ::   ::  Κέντησες πάλι., βραδιάτικα!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Aν σε λενε Δημητρη και δεν σε πηρε κανεις για χρονια πολλα μαλλον εχεις Φορνετ.
> 
> 
>   Κέντησες πάλι., βραδιάτικα!


Έχει όμως απόλυτο δίκιο Πάνο.
Χτες από το απόγευμα και μετά δε μπορούσες να καλέσεις ούτε σταθερό, ούτε κινητό, ούτε εξωτερικό...  ::  

Για κλάματα.

Όσον αφορά τα 13Mbps που έχει κλειδώσει το δικό μου 2play, όχι σα 13 συμπεριφέρονται, ούτε σαν 3.
Η μόνη λύση που έχει δώσει λίγη ταχύτητα παραπάνω είναι το να σετάρεις στον browser τον proxy της forthnet.

proxy.forthnet.gr:8080

Στα στριμαρίσματα τουλάχιστον τα φορτώνει 4-5 φορές πιο γρήγορα και είναι και λογικό.

Καμία σχέση πάντως με 13... Μάλλον είναι όντως γρουσούζικο το νούμερο!

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ πάντως χθες με σκάλισμα στο modem (snr) κατάφερα να πιάσω 2mB/s σταθερότατα συγχρονισμένος στα 19mbit.

Από το mirrors.kernel.org κατεβάζω, ειδικά από χθες, σταθερά με 10-11mbit.

Αν εξαιρέσουμε τα σκαλώματα του τηλεφώνου (υπομονή θέλει...) Το internet φυσάει. δεν έχω παράπονο.

----------


## alasondro

ποιό modem έχεις; και τι σκάλισμα του έκανες; γιατί έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το snr...

----------


## Cha0s

Siemens CL-110.

Αυτό που έδινε η Forthnet.

Παίζω σε bridge mode και PPPoE dial από το mikrotik.

Μπήκα με telnet και έπαιξα με το snr με την εντολή:
adsl configure --snr XXX

Στο adslgr.com έχουν κάπου ένα τόπικ που εξηγεί περισσότερα (δεν το βρίσκω τώρα γμτ...)

----------


## alasondro

οκ το γνωρίζω αυτό το κολπάκι...απλά ήλπιζα να έχεις usr9112 σαν και εμένα...

----------


## sotirisk

Υπάρχει κάποιος εναλλακτικός πάροχος που να ΜΗΝ χρειάζεται να υπάρχει ενεργή σύνδεση ΟΤΕ?

----------


## lsalpeas

Μονο η Vodafone μπορει να το κανει

----------


## quam

> Υπάρχει κάποιος εναλλακτικός πάροχος που να ΜΗΝ χρειάζεται να υπάρχει ενεργή σύνδεση ΟΤΕ?


Μα νομίζω πως όλοι οι πάροχοι με ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο και οι συνεργαζόμενες εταιρείες δίνουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα.
Αρκεί να καλύπτεσαι από το δίκτυό τους. Βέβαια αργεί κοματάκι παραπάνω να ενεργοποιηθεί  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος εναλλακτικός πάροχος που να ΜΗΝ χρειάζεται να υπάρχει ενεργή σύνδεση ΟΤΕ?
> 
> 
> Μα νομίζω πως όλοι οι πάροχοι με ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο και οι συνεργαζόμενες εταιρείες δίνουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα.
> Αρκεί να καλύπτεσαι από το δίκτυό τους. Βέβαια αργεί κοματάκι παραπάνω να ενεργοποιηθεί



Μπα!


@ alasondro

Και εγώ με us robotics 9112 είμαι, αν βρεις τίποτα, ρίχτο pls.

----------


## alasondro

@altair
πλέον δεν το χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου...είχα συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις σε τραγικό βαθμό (κάθε πέντε λεπτά, ίσως και πιο συχνά)... τον τελευταίο μήνα έχω βάλει ένα απλό adsl modem (όχι adsl2+ όπως είναι το usr) και έτσι έχω γλυτώσει τις αποσυνδέσεις ολοκληρωτικά αλλά το modem βέβαια συγχρονίζει πλέον γύρω στα 5-6mbit αλλά κάλλιο πέντε και στο χέρι παρά δέκα και καρτέρι....

----------


## Neuro

> τον τελευταίο μήνα έχω βάλει ένα απλό adsl modem (όχι adsl2+ όπως είναι το usr) και έτσι έχω γλυτώσει τις αποσυνδέσεις ολοκληρωτικά αλλά το modem βέβαια συγχρονίζει πλέον γύρω στα 5-6mbit αλλά κάλλιο πέντε και στο χέρι παρά δέκα και καρτέρι....


Ελάτε στη forthnet μας λέγανε θα σας δώσουμε 24Mbits ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## PerFeCt

Λέγανε πως θα δώσουν *εως* 24Mbit  :: 

Όχι όχι δεν δούλευε στη FORTHnet απλά ομολογουμένως έτσι είναι η αλήθεια, όσο πιο μακριά είσαι από τον κόμβο τόσο λιγότερα θα πάρεις..

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lsalpeas
> 
> Μονο η Vodafone μπορει να το κανει
> 
> 
> Όχι, αυτό που παρήγγειλα από την tellas έρχεται και σε καινούργια σύνδεση.


Είναι ακριβές αυτό που λέει ο dalex

----------


## argi

Σωστά τα λέει ο Dalex... Πηγαίνουν αυτοί στον ΟΤΕ που τους παραδίδει το καλώδιο που φτάνει μέχρι το σπίτι σου...
Βεβαια ο ΟΤΕ αργεί οσο μπορεί και από ότι εχω ακούσει δίνουν και παλιοτερα (αρα χειροτερα) καλώδια στους εναλλακτικούς... αλλά αυτό βεβαια μπορεί να ειναι και μουσι...

Όπως σωστά είχε πει και ο paravoid παλαιοτερα η ΕΕΤΤ έχει θεσπίσει σχετική διαδικασία... άσχετα αν εταιρίες όπως η forthnet λένε ότι δεν γίνεται...

@rg!

----------


## ice

Ναι παιδες αλλα εχει παρει κανεις Forthnet Soho με στατικ ΙΠ ?

----------


## argi

Ένας φίλος έκανε αίτηση για Soho τον Φεβρουάριο, του έβαλαν τον Ιούνιο... HOme... έκανε φασαρια για κανα μήνα... Τελειώνει ο Οκτωβριος και ακόμα με το Ηome είναι ... απο την αλλη οταν ήρθε παιζει καλά και σαν τηλεφωνο αλλά και σαν inet... Ειδικά σαν inet σκίζει... αρκεί να μην πάθει τίποτα...

When it comes to Customer Support Forthnet IS the absolute nightmare...

@rg!

----------


## MAuVE

> 15 μέρες και σήμερα


Κανένα νεότερο dalex σχετικά με την Tellas ;

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## commando

γιατι το support της *HOL* παει καλυτερα?
Μετα απο μια βδομαδα αναμονης σε e-mail.
Eρωτηση :στο 6m/bit inet μπορει καποιος να κανει φορητοτητα αριθμου αλλα οχι απεριοριστες κλησεις,
χρονοχρεωση δηλαδη απλα να υπαρχει ο παλιος σου αριθμος.
Απαντηση :οχι παρτε double play  ::  και τους πηρε τοσο καιρο να το βρουν!  ::  
Ρε φιλε δεν θελω απεριοριστες οταν λειπω διακοπες γιατι να πληρωνω το εξτρα 16αρι ευρω?
Ημαρτον υπαρχει κ επιτροπη ανταγωνισμου.
Ολοι ειναι συννενοημενοι να δινουν τα ιδια και στο τελος μας βλεπω να γυρναμε πισω σε εναν
γερμανικο πλεον ΟΤΕ.
*Εmail σε ΟΤΕ* 
Ερωτηση :το 24/7 πακετο υποστηριζεται και απο τα δυο καναλια της ISDN?Δηλαδη απεριοριστα σταθερα με ταυτοχρονα κ τα δυο καναλια να μιλανε?
Απαντηση :μετα απο 3!!!ωρες.Ναι! παρακαλουμε παρτε 8001126000 κατοπιν για ενεργοποιηση των κεφαλικων(αν θυμαμαι καλα αυτο ειπε).Αποτελεσμα με 16 ευρω 2 καναλια απεριοριστες αστικες,για τον παππου που δε θελει ιΝετ.

----------


## commando

ακυρο

----------


## andreas

> *Εmail σε ΟΤΕ* 
> Ερωτηση :το 24/7 πακετο υποστηριζεται και απο τα δυο καναλια της ISDN?Δηλαδη απεριοριστα σταθερα με ταυτοχρονα κ τα δυο καναλια να μιλανε?
> Απαντηση :μετα απο 3!!!ωρες.Ναι! παρακαλουμε παρτε 8001126000 κατοπιν για ενεργοποιηση των κεφαλικων(αν θυμαμαι καλα αυτο ειπε).Αποτελεσμα με 16 ευρω 2 καναλια απεριοριστες αστικες,για τον παππου που δε θελει ιΝετ.


νομιζω ομως απεριοριστα προς αλλους χρηστες στον ΟΤΕ, οχι σε αλλους παροχους. Ή κανω λαθος?

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> *Εmail σε ΟΤΕ* 
> Ερωτηση :το 24/7 πακετο υποστηριζεται και απο τα δυο καναλια της ISDN?Δηλαδη απεριοριστα σταθερα με ταυτοχρονα κ τα δυο καναλια να μιλανε?
> Απαντηση :μετα απο 3!!!ωρες.Ναι! παρακαλουμε παρτε 8001126000 κατοπιν για ενεργοποιηση των κεφαλικων(αν θυμαμαι καλα αυτο ειπε).Αποτελεσμα με 16 ευρω 2 καναλια απεριοριστες αστικες,για τον παππου που δε θελει ιΝετ.
> 
> 
> νομιζω ομως απεριοριστα προς αλλους χρηστες στον ΟΤΕ, οχι σε αλλους παροχους. Ή κανω λαθος?


Σωστό, οι δωρεάν είναι για συνδέσεις μόνο μεταξύ συνδρομητών ΟΤΕ. Κοινώς το 85 - 90% των σταθερών.

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...


επειδη ομως πολλοι πανε σε αλλους παροχους, με φορητοτητα, δεν ξερεις πια αν μιλας τζαπα ή αν πληρωνεις με το λεπτο.....
Οποτε προτιμω ολα τα 2x να εινια free ανεξαρτητα διαρκεις και ωρας/μερας

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> ...


Για αυτό υπάρχουν διάφορα προγράμματα. Ο καθένας επιλέγει βάσει των αναγκών του και το τι είναι πιο συμφέρον για τον ίδιο.
Προσωπικά δεν κάνω κλήσεις σε υπεραστικά οπότε όλα τα προγράμματα με πάγιο δεν με καλύπτουν αφού οι κλήσεις εκτός κινητών δεν ξεπερνούν τις 6 ώρες το μήνα. Ακόμα υπάρχει και το θέμα ρίσκου όπως και το θέμα ποιότητας (aka fax).

Αλήθεια γνωρίζεις τι θα χρεωθείς αν με καλέσεις και έχω το πακέτο της Vodafone για το σπίτι και με φορητότητα έχω βάλει ένα 210χχχχχχ και έχω βγει εκτός ζώνης ? Ή μήπως ξέρεις ότι δεν θα σε χρεώσει ο πάροχος αν πάρεις κάποιο 694χχχχχχ που είναι στο παραπάνω πρόγραμμα.
Εγώ δεν πάντως γνωρίζω.

----------


## nc

> Αλήθεια γνωρίζεις τι θα χρεωθείς αν με καλέσεις και έχω το πακέτο της Vodafone για το σπίτι και με φορητότητα έχω βάλει ένα 210χχχχχχ και έχω βγει εκτός ζώνης ?


Θα απαντήσει τηλεφωνητής και θα χρεωθείς αστική κλίση με το ανάλογο κόστος. 




> Ή μήπως ξέρεις ότι δεν θα σε χρεώσει ο πάροχος αν πάρεις κάποιο 694χχχχχχ που είναι στο παραπάνω πρόγραμμα.Εγώ πάντως δεν γνωρίζω.


Χρέωση κλίσης προς κινητό Vodafone.

----------


## commando

Λοιπον full llu με φουλ γκαζια απο διαφορους εχουμε και λεμε μηνιαιο παγιο για 12 μηνες.
NETONE 37,90
HOL 37
FORTHNET 39,9
TELLAS 35,85
ON TELECOMS 37,4

δηλαδη αν ολοι αυτοι δεν ειναι συννενοημενοι τοτε τι να λεμε για τα πρατηρια καυσιμων.
εκτος κ ειναι ανταγωνισμος 1-2 ευρω διαφορα.

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> Ή μήπως ξέρεις ότι δεν θα σε χρεώσει ο πάροχος αν πάρεις κάποιο 694χχχχχχ που είναι στο παραπάνω πρόγραμμα.Εγώ πάντως δεν γνωρίζω.
> 
> 
> Χρέωση κλίσης προς κινητό Vodafone.


Οι πωλητές τις Vodafone ισχυρίζονται πως χρεώνεσαι αστικό. Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζω είναι τι θα σε χρεώσουν οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι για την κλήση.
Κοινώς πιάσε το αυγό και κούρευτο  ::  

Θα πρέπει κάπως ο καλών να γνωρίζει τι θα χρεωθεί, όπως ο κάθε καταναλωτής για οποιοδήποτε άλλο προϊόν.
Νομίζω πως τα μπλέκουν επιτιδευμένα και φυσικά χαμένος είναι αυτός που πληρώνει.

Αρεεεεε ΕΕΤΤ που τους χρειάζεται.  ::

----------


## nc

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> ...


Τα πράγματα είναι απλά (  ::  ):

Η Vodafone σου δίνει ένα *ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ* (μια κάρτα SIM για την ακρίβεια) με 2 πρόσθετες δυνατότητες:

1. Με επιπλέον 1 αριθμό από το range της HOL (π.χ. 213-0xxxxxx για την Αθήνα) ή με μεταφορά μέσω φοριτότητας του υπάρχοντος αριθμού.

2. Ειδικές χρεώσεις απ' αυτό το κινητό ΕΑΝ βρίσκεσαι εντός της δηλωθείσας ζώνης. 

*Εντός ζώνης* κλίσεις προς τον αριθμό HOL (ή τον μεταφερόμενο) χρεώνονται βάση των τιμοκαταλόγων των εταιρείων για κλίσεις προς το δίκτυο της HOL. Οι κλίσεις προς τον αριθμό κινητού 69xxxxxxxx χρεώνονται με τα αντίστοιχα τιμολόγια για κλίσεις προς κινητό Vodafone (εξου και η default απόκρυψη του αριθμού του κινητού). 

*Εκτός ζώνης* οι κλίσεις προς τον αριθμό της HOL (ή τον μεταφερόμενο) προωθούνται στον τηλεφωνητή. Οι κλίσεις προς τον αριθμό κινητού 69xxxxxxxx χρεώνονται με τα αντίστοιχα τιμολόγια για κλίσεις προς κινητό Vodafone. Για εξερχόμενες κλίσεις διαφοροποιήτε επίσης και ο τιμοκατάλογος της Vodafone. 

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα ...

----------


## quam

Με αυτό που γράφεις τα πράγματα γίνονται πιο κατανοητά αλλά έχω ακόμα μία απορία.
Μπορείς να διευκρινήσεις ποιο νούμερο θα δεις αν σε καλέσω 1)εντός της προκαθορισμένης ζώνης και 2)εκτός εκτός αυτής ;
To ίδιο κάνει και η Wind;
Πως ορίζεται μια ζώνη και τι έκταση συνήθως καταλαμβάνει ;
Μήπως ρωτάω πολλά ;

Σόρρυ αν είμαι off topic αλλά τώρα που βρήκαμε παππά .....  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Οταν θα καλεσεις εντος ή εκτος ζωνης ο αριθμος σου εχει αποκρυψη.

Η wind δεν δινει ασυρματο δεκτη και ουτε κοβει την γραμμη απο τον ΟΤΕ αλλα χρησιμοποιει προεπιλογη φορεα. Δηλαδη ΠΑΓΙΟ ΟΤΕ + κλησης wind.

----------


## nc

> Με αυτό που γράφεις τα πράγματα γίνονται πιο κατανοητά αλλά έχω ακόμα μία απορία.
> Μπορείς να διευκρινήσεις ποιο νούμερο θα δεις αν σε καλέσω 
> 1)εντός της προκαθορισμένης ζώνης και 
> 2)εκτός εκτός αυτής ;


Vodafone FAQ

_"Ποιο νούμερο θα βλέπουν όσοι καλώ από το Vodafone για το Σπίτι;
Θα βλέπουν απόκρυψη αριθμού. Σε περίπτωση που δεν επιθυμείτε να βλέπουν απόκρυψη αριθμού, μπορείτε να ζητήσετε άρση της απόκρυψης καλώντας την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών στο 138301. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα βλέπουν κινητό αριθμό, τον οποίο όταν καλούν θα έχουν χρεώσεις κινητού."_

H ζώνη ορίζεται από την εταιρεία ανάλογα με την πυκνότητα των κεραιών (!!!). Στο εξωτερικό (Νέα Ζηλανδία ) ισχύει το παρακάτω:

*Home zone is the user's local plus the cells near the user's cell and in reality, this would come to around 2 kilometers.*

Η Wind ΔΕΝ έχει βγαλει αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## quam

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Με κάλυψαν πλήρως.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Vigor

Προσωπικά διέκοψα την HOL 4/1 και περνάω σε WIND 12/1 μέσω ιδιόκτητου Tellas.

----------


## quam

Δεν θέλω να σας ανησυχίσω, αλλά μετά από 1μιση μήνα αναμονή για σύνδεση μέσω νέου βρόγχου από Τελλάς, μόλις μου είπαν πως απορίφθηκε η αίτηση από τον ΟΤΕ λόγω έλλειψης καλωδίων.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## commando

lol μας τελειωσαν τα καλωδια ευρυζωνικοτητα τελος...

----------


## dsfak

> lol μας τελειωσαν τα καλωδια ευρυζωνικοτητα τελος...


XA XA XA XA !!!!
Commando άλλαξε τον τίτλο σε 

" ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΕ ADSL ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ !!!!"

----------


## quam

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι πως μας κάνουν πλάκα.

Έχουμε γίνει υποχείρια των providers.
Οι μεν λένε πως παρέχουν την υπηρεσία και σε βάζουν στη διαδικασία χάνοντας το χρόνο σου. Και αυτό για να πιέζουν τον ΟΤΕ και να τσεπώνουν ρήτρες.
Ο γνωστός δε από την άλλη κάνει 1μιση μήνα την πάπια τάχα περιμένοντας μήπως και οι τεχνικός προξενήτρα παντρέψει δυο καλώδια μπακούρια για να τα παραδώσει ζεύγος.  ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## commando

Σημειωση ειχα ξεχασει τη vivodi.Οσοι εχουν τελος ενεργοποιησης το διαιρεσα με 12 και το εβαλα στο παγιο καθε μηνα.

wanna double play?

*
VIVODI 36,48
TELLAS 36,90
HOL 37
ON TELECOMS 37,4
NETONE 37,90
FORTHNET 39,9
*
Ολοι τα ιδια!

----------


## nvak

Είναι λίγο μπλεγμένα τα πράγματα.

Το ακαραίο δίκτυο δεν είναι πλέον ιδιοκτησία του ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι απλώς ο διαχειριστής του.
Το διαχειρίζεται με ζημιά (δεν υπάρχει το πάγιο απο τους εναλλακτικούς) 
Για να αντισταθμίσει την απώλεια του ακραίου δικτύου χαλκού, ο ΟΤΕ ξεκίνησε πρίν 2-3 χρόνια να στήνει ακραίο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών. Σε κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ να καταλήγουν οπτικές ίνες !
Το πρόγραμμα αυτό για ευνόητους λόγους το σταμάτησαν.
Έτσι σήμερα δεν γίνονται επενδύσεις στο δίκτυο απο κανέναν.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε σοβαρές εταιρείες και η μόνη σοβαρή (ΟΤΕ) δουλεύει με μόνιμο φρένο.

----------


## Vigor

> Για να αντισταθμίσει την απώλεια του ακραίου δικτύου χαλκού, ο ΟΤΕ ξεκίνησε πρίν 2-3 χρόνια να στήνει ακραίο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών. Σε κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ να καταλήγουν οπτικές ίνες !
> Το πρόγραμμα αυτό για ευνόητους λόγους το σταμάτησαν.


Για τον παραπάνω λόγο (το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου συνδέεται μέσω οπτικής ίνας με το κέντρο*) ο ΟΤΕ είχε αρχικά απορρίψει την αίτηση για DSL. Έδωσε μετέπειτα λύση, περνώντας την γραμμή μου μέσα από το bundle χαλκού που είχε (παράλληλα με την οπτική ίνα) από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το κέντρο. Ωστόσο η χωρητικότητα του bundle αυτού είναι περιορισμένη και γι'αυτό σε περιπτώσεις όπου υπάρχει πλήρωση όλων των γραμμών που μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν μέσω αυτού του bundle, ο ΟΤΕ απαντάει με 'Μη διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή'.

Ενώ υπάρχει η τεχνολογία VDSL μέσω οπτικής ίνας από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το κέντρο (βλ. ONU) εγκατεστημένη στο ακραίο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, παρόλα αυτά ο ΟΤΕ δηλώνει αδυναμία να υποστηρίξει DSL πάνω απ'αυτή την τεχνολογία και κατά συνέπεια δεν την χρησιμοποιεί και σε πηγαίνει μέσω του εναλλακτικού (όπου υπάρχει) πατροπαράδοτου χαλκού.

*η τεχνολογία ονομάζεται ONU - Optical Network Unit και στην ουσία πρόκειται για αυτό που στο εξωτερικό ονομάζουν και ως FTTC (Fiber To The Cabinet)

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Για να αντισταθμίσει την απώλεια του ακραίου δικτύου χαλκού, ο ΟΤΕ ξεκίνησε πρίν 2-3 χρόνια να στήνει ακραίο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών. Σε κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ να καταλήγουν οπτικές ίνες !
> Το πρόγραμμα αυτό για ευνόητους λόγους το σταμάτησαν.
> 
> 
> Για τον παραπάνω λόγο (το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου συνδέεται μέσω οπτικής ίνας με το κέντρο*) ο ΟΤΕ είχε αρχικά απορρίψει την αίτηση για DSL. Έδωσε μετέπειτα λύση, περνώντας την γραμμή μου μέσα από το bundle χαλκού που είχε (παράλληλα με την οπτική ίνα) από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το κέντρο. Ωστόσο η χωρητικότητα του bundle αυτού είναι περιορισμένη και γι'αυτό σε περιπτώσεις όπου υπάρχει πλήρωση όλων των γραμμών που μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν μέσω αυτού του bundle, ο ΟΤΕ απαντάει με 'Μη διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή'.
> 
> Ενώ υπάρχει η τεχνολογία VDSL μέσω οπτικής ίνας από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το κέντρο (βλ. ONU) εγκατεστημένη στο ακραίο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, παρόλα αυτά ο ΟΤΕ δηλώνει αδυναμία να υποστηρίξει DSL πάνω απ'αυτή την τεχνολογία και κατά συνέπεια δεν την χρησιμοποιεί και σε πηγαίνει μέσω του εναλλακτικού (όπου υπάρχει) πατροπαράδοτου χαλκού.
> ...


Μικρή διόρθωση. Η ONU είναι το cabinet που καταλήγει/ουν η/οι οπτική/οπτικές ίνες και όχι τεχνολογία.

----------


## Vigor

Θα μας πείς κιόλας για ποιόν λόγο δεν επενδύει ο ΟΤΕ στην χρήση VDSL πάνω από τις ONU?
Είχα νευριάσει απίστευτα με την οπισθοδρομικότητα του ΟΤΕ στην προκειμένη.

----------


## JB172

Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω. Δεν εργάζομαι στον πΟTE καρντιά μου.  ::

----------


## ice

Ας αρχισουμε να σκαβουμε μονοι μας καλυτερα

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## andreas

> Λοιπον full llu με φουλ γκαζια απο διαφορους εχουμε και λεμε μηνιαιο παγιο για 12 μηνες.
> NETONE 37,90
> HOL 37
> FORTHNET 39,9
> TELLAS 35,85 
> ON TELECOMS 37,4
> 
> δηλαδη αν ολοι αυτοι δεν ειναι συννενοημενοι τοτε τι να λεμε για τα πρατηρια καυσιμων.
> εκτος κ ειναι ανταγωνισμος 1-2 ευρω διαφορα.


Μπορει οι τιμες να εχουν πιασει πατο... Με βαση την αναλυση που κανανε καταληξανε στα ιδια αποτελεσματα, δηλαδη κοστος γραμμης + τηλεφωνα free = ολοι παιζουν εκει τριγυρω  :: 

Εξαλλου δεν παμε σοτν πιο φτηνο (σιγα την διαφορα οπως ειπες) αλλα στον πιο αξιοπιστο & καλο στην ποιοτητα ηχου!

Χθες μου ηρθε και ο πρωτος λογαριασμος HOL, μετα απο 4-5 μηνες!
Το καλο ειναι οτι δεν λεει πανω σε ποιους μηνες αναφερεται! ΛΟΛ ::   ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

> Σε 1 μέρα είχα προσφορά, 1 MB/sec (~ 16 voice lines) τερματισμός με ethernet πάνω στον asterisk μου, μεταφορά (αν θέλω, και όποτε θέλω, όλων των αριθμών πΟΤΕ που έχουμε), ΜΗΔΕΝ αρχικό κόστος, ΜΗΔΕΝ μηνιαία πάγια, και άψογες τιμές (~ 50% της τιμής του πΟΤΕ). Και μερικά νούμερα 211- ή 219- για να παίξω και με τα εισερχόμενα ώσπου να κάνουμε χρήση της φορητότητας.


Εταιρία;




> Έπεσα ξερός. Δηλαδή έχουμε μόνο ν' αγοράσουμε voip συσκευές ή ATA, να εκπαιδευτούν οι χρήστες, και να πουλήσουμε και το Panasonic ISDN κεντράκι μας!! Θα μας μείνουν και λεφτά στη τσέπη!!!


Μπα, ούτε καν. Αν δεν θες να το υποστείς αυτό (υπάρχουν καλοί λόγοι για να το κάνεις αλλά μπορεί να μη θες), βάζεις ένα Asterisk σε Network/NT mode και κουμπώνεις το Panasonic πάνω...

----------


## commando

Σημειωση εβαλα και πΟΤΕ ετσι να γελασουμε κ λιγο.

wanna double play?

*
TELLAS 36,90
VIVODI 36,48
HOL 37
ON TELECOMS 37,4
FORTHNET 39,9
NETONE 42
OTENET 63.4
*
Ολοι τα ιδια!

----------


## gadgetakias

Στο νέο εκπαιδευτικό κέντρο που φτιάξαμε, επειδή βιαζόμασταν και επειδή δεν είχαμε όρεξη για αναμονές και δυσάρεστες εκλπήξεις..

4/9 Αίτηση 8Mbps για Conn-x και Talk 24/7 σε ISDN γραμμή
6/9 Ολα παίζουν τέλεια! Πιάνω σχεδόν πάντα πάνω από 7Mbps και η τηλεφωνία rock solid.

Σε δύο μέρες είχα αυτό που ήθελα, και ότι μου υπόσχονται το έχω στο ακέραιο. Αψογη ποιότητα φωνής (λογικό) και την πραγματική ταχύτητα που πληρώνω στο ADSL. Ολα αυτά χωρίς καμία διακοπή μέχρι σήμερα και όταν χρειάστηκα βοήθεια να ρυθμίσω το Conn-x 24/7 και για τα 2 κανάλια φωνής, η αναμονή ήταν λιγότερη από λεπτό.. Oλα σε ένα μόνο διμηνιαίο λογαριασμό.

Τι χάνω? ~20 ευρώ παραπάνω τον μήνα.
Τι κερδίζω? Ο-Λ-Α τα υπόλοιπα + την ψυχική μου ηρεμία.

Συνεχίστε να παίζετε με τους εναλλακτικούς.. Οπως λέει και μία διαφήμιση, Καλή τύχη στη συναρμολόγιση!..  ::

----------


## commando

wow  ::

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## nvak

> Τι χάνω? ~20 ευρώ παραπάνω τον μήνα.
> Τι κερδίζω? Ο-Λ-Α τα υπόλοιπα + την ψυχική μου ηρεμία.


++++ 
Επί πλέον έχεις απεριόριστες αστικές-υπεραστικές σε δύο γραμμές (ISDN) και προγράμματα κλήσεων στα κινητά να επιλέξεις.

----------


## mojiro

για δουλειες, πας στον ΟΤΕ καλως ή κακως προκειμενου να μην εκτεθεις στον πελατη σου
για την παρτη σου ή τους φιλους σου πας μαλλον στον πιο οικονομικο/προσιτο

----------


## trendy

> ++++ 
> Επί πλέον έχεις *απεριόριστες αστικές-υπεραστικές* σε δύο γραμμές (ISDN) και προγράμματα κλήσεων στα κινητά να επιλέξεις.


Μόνο προς πΟΤΕ, αν πάρεις εμένα που έχω Forthnet χρεώνεσαι κανονικά και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το ξέρεις από πριν.

----------


## dimitrisbs

ON Telecom - Τι ισχύει ;
http://technews.gr/modules/newbb/viewto ... t_id=11411

Από φιλικό email που δέχθηκα μόλις τώρα, ενημερώθηκα για κάτι που αφορά όλους όσους :

α) έχουν κάνει αίτηση ενεργοποίησης,
β) έχουν ήδη λογαριασμό και
γ) τους έχει ήδη ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρασία.

Αυτό για το οποίο ενημερώθηκα είναι ότι :

Εδώ και μερικές μέρες, έχει γίνες γνωστό πως το router PIRELLI που δίνει η εταιρία έχει τα εξής "προβληματάκια" :

1. Είναι κλειδωμένο και δεν έχει ο χρήστης admin access.

2. Συνέπεια του 1, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις PORT FORWARD,
δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις θύρες προγραμμάτων επικοινωνίας p2p όπως UTorrentd Limewire e.t.c.

3. Εξαιτίας των 1 & 2 δεν μπορείς επίσης να χρησιμοποιήσεις υπηρεσίες VoIP όπως :
Skype, VoipBuster SipDiscount, VoIPDiscount e.t.c.

4. Είναι ξεκλείδωτο το wireless network και φυσικά για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν μπορείς να μπεις και να το κλειδώσεις.
Είσαι δηλαδή η χαρά της γειτονιάς, αφού όλοι μπορουν να συνδεθουν μέσω εσού.

Σημαντικότερο όλων

5. Έχει ανοικτό το REMOTE ACCESS στην 8080 για να μπορεί ο υπάλληλος της ON να μπαίνει στο router σας όποτε κρίνει αυτός σκόπιμο.
Επειδή όμως το username & password είναι το ίδιο για όλους ON / ON, τότε μπορεί όποιος ξέρει την IP σας να μπει στο router σας
(δηλαδή να δει το τοπικό σας δίκτυο, τους κοινόχρηστους φακέλους σας, αλλά κυρίως να πάρει τον έλεγχο της σύνδεσής σας).

το καλυτερο δεν το ξερετε ακομα.....

Η on δεν σου επιτρεπει να αλλαξεις modem-router και επισης δεν σου δινει
(ακουσον-ακουσον) username και password!!!

youtube Video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghqGws9h ... t_id=11411

----------


## cirrus

Ούτε καν. Και το password αλλάζει και port forwarding μπορείς να κάνεις.
Skype κτλ δεν χρειάζονται port forwarding για να παίξουν (άσε που μπορείς να κάνεις όπως είπα). Το wireless από default είναι ξεκλείδωτο (όπως σε όλες σχεδόν τις εταιρείες που δίνουνε wireless router), παρόλα αυτά μπορείς πάντα να ενεργοποίησης WEP (μπορεί να έχει και WPA δεν θυμάμε).
Οι πόρτες 8080 και 80 είναι κλειστές (τουλάχιστον εγώ που είμαι και σε γραμμή on δεν βλέπω άλλων πελατών).
Πέρα από αυτό μπορείς πάντα να βάλεις άλλο modem χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα (πράγμα που έχω κάνει εδώ και αρκετό τώρα καιρό και παίζει απροβλημάτιστα).
Να δούλευε και η adsl μου καλά, ωραία θα ήταν (αλλά βέβαια το κέντρο είναι μούφα και είναι μακριά)...

----------


## commando

> Μόνο προς πΟΤΕ, αν πάρεις εμένα που έχω Forthnet χρεώνεσαι κανονικά και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το ξέρεις από πριν.


Yστερα απο καταγγελια στην ΕΕΕΤ ο καθενας μπορει να παιρνει το 134 να ρωταει αν το τηλεφωνο που θελει να παρει ειναι στο δικτυο ΟΤΕ η οχι.Συμφερει ακομα περισσοτερο αν εχεις τηλεφωνικο κεντρο.



> Οι πόρτες 8080 και 80 είναι κλειστές (τουλάχιστον εγώ που είμαι και σε γραμμή on δεν βλέπω άλλων πελατών).
> Πέρα από αυτό μπορείς πάντα να βάλεις άλλο modem χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα (πράγμα που έχω κάνει εδώ και αρκετό τώρα καιρό και παίζει απροβλημάτιστα).
> Να δούλευε και η adsl μου καλά, ωραία θα ήταν (αλλά βέβαια το κέντρο είναι μούφα και είναι μακριά)...


αρα αν δεν βαλεις αλλο modem θα εχεις προβλημα με webserver apache iis κλπ που εχουν την θυρα αυτη και δεν ξερω επισης αν το IPTV δουλευει κ με αλλο router σαυτο ας με διορθωσετε.
ενδεχομενως οι μειωσεις ΦΠΑ σε 9% απο αρχες 2008 να περασουν και σε dsl αν συνδυαστουν με το hardware οποτε θα γινουν οι σχετικες προσφορες προς το τελος του χρονου και σιγουρα αν βρουν παραθυρακι και το μειωσουν μιλαμε για 10% εκπτωση.

----------


## gadgetakias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gadgetakias
> 
>  Τι χάνω? ~20 ευρώ παραπάνω τον μήνα.
> Τι κερδίζω? Ο-Λ-Α τα υπόλοιπα + την ψυχική μου ηρεμία.
> 
> 
> ++++ 
> Επί πλέον έχεις απεριόριστες αστικές-υπεραστικές σε δύο γραμμές (ISDN) και προγράμματα κλήσεων στα κινητά να επιλέξεις.


Και φυσικά παίζουν άψογα μηχανάκια data.
Συναγερμοί, POS πιστωτικών καρτών, fax κτλ.

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> Μόνο προς πΟΤΕ, αν πάρεις εμένα που έχω Forthnet χρεώνεσαι κανονικά και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το ξέρεις από πριν.
> 
> 
> Yστερα απο καταγγελια στην ΕΕΕΤ ο καθενας μπορει να παιρνει το 134 να ρωταει αν το τηλεφωνο που θελει να παρει ειναι στο δικτυο ΟΤΕ η οχι.Συμφερει ακομα περισσοτερο αν εχεις τηλεφωνικο κεντρο.


Α ωραία! Θα παίρνετε λοιπόν τηλέφωνο πρώτα το 134 και μετά τον προορισμό σας!
Ευχαριστούμε πΟΤΕ!

----------


## argi

To ίδιο δεν γίνεται άλλωστε εδώ και χρόνια με την φορητότητα στα κινητά??? Δεν ξέρεις τι πληρώνεις δεδομένου ότι το πρόθεμα δεν είναι ενδεικτικό του παρόχου... 

@rg!

----------


## quam

Νομίζω πως ένα κριτήριο είναι και το τι θα πληρώνει ο καλών.
Για παράδειγμα αυτός που κάνει πώληση εξ' αποστάσεως δεν θα ήθελε να είναι ανασταλτικός παράγωντας η υψηλή χρέωση των κλήσεων, για αυτό και δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν κινητά για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, βέβαια για αυτό υπάρχει και το 800χχχχχχχχ.

Αυτό που με κάνει να αναρωτέμαι είναι γιατι η διαφορετική χρέωση για κλήσεις σε δίκτυα κινητής τηλεφωνίας ήταν φρούτο προ φωρητότητας. Είναι τυχαίο άραγε ????

Το θέμα είναι πως όλα αυτά τείνουν να φρενάρουν τη τάση του καταναλωτή να αλλάξει το τρέχον status, προς ωφέλεια των κραταιών.
Και αφού λοιπόν δεν διαμαρτήρονται οι καταναλωτές θα το περάσουν και στη σταθερή, απλά πράγματα.

----------


## argi

AΥτο που λες δεν βγαζει νοημα... το μονο που είπα ήταν ότι το τηλεφωνο μου ειναι με την φορητοτητα cosmote αλλά αρχίζει 693... Aν εσύ εχεις πακέτο με δωρεάν τηλεφωνα προς wind την πάτησες... 

Προσωπικά το βέπω περισσότερο σαν μια αδυναμία ελέγχου των εξαιρετικα πολύπλοκων συνθηκών που διαμορφώνονται απο το σύνθετο marketing, τα πολλά διαφορετικα προιοντα, την φορητοτητα και την ενοποίηση σταθερής κινητής... Τώρα ειδικά που οι vodafone kai wind δίνουν και πακέτα κινητής (χωρίς καλώδια) για το σπίτι... είναι σχεδόν χαοτικό τι γίνεται...

Αν βαλεις δε μέσα και το voip... δεν ξεμπλεκεις με τιποτα... 

Εκεί απλά πληρώνεις και τελειώνεις... Απο την αλλη δεν μπορει κανείς να ισχυριστεί ότι είναι σε βάρος του καταναλωτή γιατι πριν απο 3 χρόνια απλά τα πλήρωνες όλα... Τώρα αναλογα τον παροχο εχεις επιλογές να μην πληρώνεις κάποια ή όλα...

@rg!

----------


## quam

Συγνώμη αν δεν έγινα κατανοητός. Θα γράψω ένα foo σενάριο για να καταλάβεις.

Φαντάσου ότι η Vowind δίνει ένα πακέτο που σου έχει όλες τις κλήσεις προς σταθερά και κινητά και με φορητότητα χωρίς καμία χρέωση (δεν θα πληρώνεις μία).
Θα το πάρεις έτσι δεν έιναι ??
Αν σου πεί όμως ότι αυτός που σε καλεί θα έχει χρέωση 0,9 είτε είναι από σταθερό είτε από κινητό δεν θα το σκεφτείς, ειδικά μάλιστα αν η πελατεία σου χρησιμοποιεί αυτήν την γραμμή ??

Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.

----------


## argi

καταλαβα... τότε θα κάνω το πολύ απλό... asterisk με least cost routing... (όπως ήδη κάνω βασικά...)
Και για να με παιρνουν υπάρχουν και τα νουμεράκια 21Χ που κάποιοι τα δίνουν/έδιναν τσάμπα... για να με παιρνουν με αστικη χρεωση...

Σήμερα πια δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να έχεις μόνο ένα πάροχο και αυτό είναι προοδος...
Προσωπικά στο σπίτι έχω OTE (το παλιό ISDN με 5-6 MSN για διαφορες χρήσεις), Forthnet για inet (Shared LLU), icall για αστικα υπερστικά, 2ο icall για διεθνή, κινητό wind για ενδοοικογενιακά και τσάμπα κινητά wind και μάλλον θα βάλω και ένα μικρό πακέτο cosmote για τα υπόλοιπα κινητά... και έτσι ο λογαριασμός έπεσε στο 25% αυτού που ήταν προ διετίας και η συνολική κίνηση έχει τριπλασιαστεί... (όλοι μιλάμε πολύ περισσότερο...)

@rg!

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## commando

ηθελα ναξερα στην ευρωπη γινονται αυτες οι @@@ριες?

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> Αν σου πεί όμως ότι αυτός που σε καλεί θα έχει χρέωση 0,9 είτε είναι από σταθερό είτε από κινητό
> 
> 
> Εννοείς ότι θα παίρνει κάποιος από σταθερό σε σταθερό (νούμερα 2χχ-χχχχχ) εντός της ελληνικής επικράτειας και τα δύο, και θα χρεώνεται παραπάνω από την τιμή του πΟΤΕ από σταθερό προς σταθερό για την ίδια απόσταση (αστικό - υπεραστικό);
> 
> Φέρτον να τον κόψουμε αμέσως. Πρώτο πρόστιμο 100.000. Στο δεύτερο να δεις.


Γιατί σου κάνει εντύπωση. Η On μέχρι κάποια στιγμή χρέωνε 0,09 τα αστικά και υπεραστικά, απλά διαφοροποίησε τον τρόπο χρέωσης και έγινε νομότυπη.

----------


## quam

Τελικά γνωρίζει κανείς τι μας χρεώνουν ή τι θα μας χρεώνουν οι πάροχοι όταν και ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι δυνατόν να μας ενημερώνει.



```
Κατάργηση Υπηρεσίας «Advice of Charge»

O OTE ενημερώνει τους χρήστες της Συμπληρωματικής Υπηρεσίας Πληροφορίες Χρέωσης (Advice of Charge) των ISDN συνδέσεων, ατελούς χρέωσης, ότι η παροχή της Υπηρεσίας διακόπτεται από 01/09/06. 

Ο εμπλουτισμός των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών και οι τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις στην τηλεφωνία έχουν οδηγήσει σε αποκλίσεις των εμφανιζόμενων χρεώσεων στην υπηρεσία Advice of Charge των ISDN συνδέσεων, από τις πραγματικές. Οι αποκλίσεις αυτές γίνονται εντονότερες σε κλήσεις που αφορούν αριθμούς με ενεργοποιημένη φορητότητα και κλήσεις των οποίων οι χρεώσεις διαφοροποιούνται ανάλογα με τη διάρκειά τους. 

Μετά από αυτό ο ΟΤΕ με σεβασμό στο καταναλωτικό κοινό και συνεπής πάντα στις υποχρεώσεις του, για τους λόγους που προαναφέραμε, δεν θα παρέχει πλέον την Υπηρεσία «Advice of Charge».
```

Είπε κανείς τίποτα ?  ::

----------


## ice

Use VoIP και τελος οι χρεωσεις !

----------


## azisi

> Είναι λίγο μπλεγμένα τα πράγματα.
> 
> Το ακαραίο δίκτυο δεν είναι πλέον ιδιοκτησία του ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι απλώς ο διαχειριστής του.
> Το διαχειρίζεται με ζημιά (δεν υπάρχει το πάγιο απο τους εναλλακτικούς)


Το ακραίο δίκτυο (local loop) είναι ιδιοκτησία του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου. Για κάθε γραμμή που δίνεται σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο, υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη τιμή χονδρικής, οριζόμενη με κοστοστρεφείς υπολογισμούς από την ΕΕΤΤ και βαρύνει το εναλλακτικό πάροχο. 




> Για να αντισταθμίσει την απώλεια του ακραίου δικτύου χαλκού, ο ΟΤΕ ξεκίνησε πρίν 2-3 χρόνια να στήνει ακραίο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών. Σε κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ να καταλήγουν οπτικές ίνες !


Η εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών δεν έρχονται μόνο ως αντιστάθμισμα στην πρόσβαση των εναλλακτικών στο χάλκινο καλώδιο (local loop) αλλά και σαν μια αναβάθμιση του δικτύου, καθώς με τις οπτικές ίνες στα ΚΑΦΑΟ προφανώς και ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να προσφέρει νέες υπηρεσίες όπως VDSL.




> Το πρόγραμμα αυτό για ευνόητους λόγους το σταμάτησαν.
> Έτσι σήμερα δεν γίνονται επενδύσεις στο δίκτυο απο κανέναν.
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε σοβαρές εταιρείες και η μόνη σοβαρή (ΟΤΕ) δουλεύει με μόνιμο φρένο.


Ποιος το σταμάτησε, η ΕΕΤΤ ? Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να παρέμβει εκεί. Αν σταμάτησε, σταμάτησε με ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ και μόνο. Αν υποννοείς κάτι άλλο, οι θεωρίες συνομωσίας είναι η εύκολη λύση...

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Το πρόγραμμα αυτό για ευνόητους λόγους το σταμάτησαν.
> Έτσι σήμερα δεν γίνονται επενδύσεις στο δίκτυο απο κανέναν.
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε σοβαρές εταιρείες και η μόνη σοβαρή (ΟΤΕ) δουλεύει με μόνιμο φρένο.
> 
> 
> Ποιος το σταμάτησε, η ΕΕΤΤ ? Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να παρέμβει εκεί. Αν σταμάτησε, σταμάτησε με ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ και μόνο. Αν υποννοείς κάτι άλλο, οι θεωρίες συνομωσίας είναι η εύκολη λύση...


Σαφώς και δεν είναι η ΕΕΤΤ. Άλωστε είναι ο μόνος φορέας που προσπαθεί να βάλει μια τάξη και να βοηθήσει στην ανάπτυξη.

Γεγονός είναι όμως ότι δεν υπάρχουν οι επενδύσεις που θα περιμέναμε απο τους εναλλακτικούς, ενώ απο την μεριά του ΟΤΕ λείπει η επιθετική πολιτική. 
Μιάς και ο ΟΤΕ είναι κρατικά ελεγχόμενος, είναι φυσικό να μας βάζει σε υποψίες η πολιτική που ακολουθεί.
Αν δεν φτάσει η οπτική ίνα στο καφάο κάθε γειτονιάς, δεν έχουμε σοβαρές ελπίδες για μεγάλες ταχύτητες και νέες φτηνές υπηρεσίες σε όλη την χώρα.
Αν περιμένουμε μόνο απο την αγορά, με την δυναμική της να αυτοχρηματοδοτήσει την ανάπτυξη υποδομών, μάλλον θα περιμένουμε πολύ...
Είναι σαν να περιμένουμε μόνο απο τις εισπράξεις των διοδίων, να φτιαχθούν οι νέοι αυτοκινητόδρομοι ....

----------


## commando

wow αναμενονται περιπου 40% μειωσεις στους εναλλακτικους λογω μειωσης στην τιμες dsl του ΟΤΕ και καταργηση της 768 ενω ο ΟΤΕ θα δινει και 24αρα πλεον.  ::

----------


## dbekris

Η προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι, ότι υπάρχει πάντα ασάφεια ως προς το όλο "στήσιμο" των εναλλακτικών παρόχων. 
Οι έννοιες είναι σταθερές και δεν αλλάζουν. Δηλαδή, το αστικό κέντρο (Α/Κ) που διαθέτει ο ΟΤΕ, είναι το κέντρο που περιέχει τα ψηφιακά του κέντρα, τις υποδομές ISDN και οτιδήποτε άλλο που μπορεί να δώσει ως τηλεπικοινωνιακή λύση. Στα ίδια αυτά Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ, έχουν στήσει και τα δικά τους κέντρα (IBAS) οι εναλλακτικοί. Στα ίδια αυτά κέντρα (χωροταξικά) στεγάζονται και οι γενικοί κατανεμητές (Γ/Κ), το ακραίο δηλαδή δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ. Από κάθε Γ/Κ ξεκινάει ένας αριθμός καλωδίων (20-50 περίπου) που διακλαδίζονται στα καφάο που βλέπουμε στους δρόμους (συνήθως σε γωνίες) και στα BOX (που τα βλέπουμε στους τοίχους των σπιτιών) ή στις εισαγωγές (ΕΙΣ - κατ' άλλους Εσκαλίτ, που τα συναντάμε κυρίως στις εισόδους των πολυκατοικιών). 
Μετά απ' αυτήν την μικρή περιγραφή, και κατανοώντας τί θα πει ακραίο δίκτυο, έρχονται τα μεγάλα ερωτήματα. Τί θα πει ότι το ακραίο δίκτυο ανήκει στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο και κατ' επέκταση στους Έλληνες? Ποιός πληρώνει και ποιός κατασκευάζει τις ζεύξεις στα A/K, IBAS, Καφάο και στα BOX??? Ποιος πληρώνει και ποιος συντηρεί το ακραίο δίκτυο??? Ποιο είναι τελικά το καθεστώς για το ακραίο δίκτυο αφού ο ΟΤΕ σε "στέλνει" στον πάροχο σου και ο πάροχος στον ΟΤΕ?? Τελικά το "Η Ελλάδα ανήκει στους Ελλήνες" είναι σαν το ακραίο δίκτυο??
Εγώ, παρ' όλο που εργάζομαι σε μια εταιρεία που στηρίζει την HoL, έχω σοβαρές επιφυλάξεις για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που παρέχονται. Και δυστυχώς έχω πολλά παραδείγματα ping-pong των βλαβών ή των κακών υπηρεσιών που παρέχονται... Και μην ξεχνάμε την μεγάλη απάτη από πλευράς ΟΛΩΝ των παρόχων (και του ΟΤΕ), που κανένας δεν ξεκαθαρίζει ή δεν μας αναφέρει το τί επικρατεί από άποψης χρόνων (δηλ. αίτησης, προώθησης αυτής, κατασκευή γραμμής, έλεγχος αυτής, παράδοσής της, έλεγχος από τον νέο πάροχο, και λειτουργίας της). Τα παραδείγματα ποικίλουν από 1-3 μήνες!!!

----------


## commando

λες ολα να ειναι στημενα να βγαλουν μερικοι ιδιωτες τα φραγκα και μετα να βαρεσουν φαλιμεντο και να χουμε παλι ξεμεινει με τον Ποτε?Αν υποψιαστω οτι συμβαινει αυτο θα ....πεθααανωω

----------


## dbekris

Πόσες φορές έχει ξεκινήσει κάτι ως ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, ξεζουμίζει ότι έχει απομείνει, κερδίζουν οι "ξύπνιοι" ένα σωρό χρήματα και μετά όλοι φωνάζουμε "που είναι το Κράτος να ελέγξει, γιατί δεν έλεγξε από την αρχή" και τρέχει μετά το Κράτος (το τρέχει παίζεται...) να συμμαζέψει τα ασυμμάζευτα. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, φοβάμαι μήπως είναι η αρχή του τέλους για τον πΟΤΕ, όσον αφορά τον δημόσιο χαρακτήρα του... Υποστηρίζω τον ΟΤΕ, όχι τις πρακτικές του και τους πολλούς τεμπέληδες που διαθέτει.

----------


## gadgetakias

Οι νέες διαφημίσεις του ΟΤΕ που κοροϊδεύει τους εναλλακτικούς είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  ::  
Εξηγεί με τον καλύτερο τρόπο την γνωστή καραμέλα των εναλλακτικών ότι για όλα φταίει δήθεν ο ΟΤΕ.

Παλαιότερα οι καθυστερήσεις ήταν θέμα όντως του ΟΤΕ.
ΣΗΜΕΡΑ κατά 80% φταίνε οι εναλλακτικοί. Δεν έχουν θύρες και περιμένουν να μαζέψουν συνδρομητές για όλο το DSLAM και μετά να αγοράσουν..


Ρε γαμώτο δεν χιόνισε στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Μάλλον φταίει ο ΟΤΕ..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> Οι νέες διαφημίσεις του ΟΤΕ που κοροϊδεύει τους εναλλακτικούς είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  
> Εξηγεί με τον καλύτερο τρόπο την γνωστή καραμέλα των εναλλακτικών ότι για όλα φταίει δήθεν ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Παλαιότερα οι καθυστερήσεις ήταν θέμα όντως του ΟΤΕ.
> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ κατά 80% φταίνε οι εναλλακτικοί. Δεν έχουν θύρες και περιμένουν να μαζέψουν συνδρομητές για όλο το DSLAM και μετά να αγοράσουν..
> 
> 
> Ρε γαμώτο δεν χιόνισε στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Μάλλον φταίει ο ΟΤΕ..


+1  ::  
βέβαια, έπρεπε να με δεις όταν μας είχαν κόψει τον οτε στην δουλειά.απέξω από το μαγαζί το ΚΑΦΑΟ, μ@@@α του τεχνικού που πέρασε.και να πεις ότι δεν του το είπα;

----------


## ice

Συνηθως σε ενα προβλημα δεν φταιει ποτε μονο ο ενας αλλα παντα και οι δυο βαζουν ενα χερακι να μας κανουν την ζωη δυσκολη και να συχτηριζουμε πρωι πρωι.

Ο ΟΤΕ για εμενα φταιει οταν παραδιδει χαλια κυκλωματα και ο παροχεας που δεν το κυνηγαει το θεμα αν δεν το κυνηγισουμε εμεις πρωτα .

Αμα περασετε απο Βουλιαγμενη στο υψος του Αγ. Δημητριου (Στον ΟΤΕ κοντα) και δειτε τι χαλια εκγατασταση που εχουν γινει τα οπτικα καλωδια (το προστατευτικο καλωδιο ειναι γυμνο σε καθημερινο βασανο απο τα αμαξια) θα καταλαβετε ποσο χαλια συνεννοησεις και συνεργεια εχουν μερικοι παροχεις.

Προσωπικη εμπειρια επι 2 μηνες ο Οτετζης δεν μιλουσε στον Τελλατζη στο ιδιο κτηριο και ιδιο χωρο για να βρουν το προβλημα μεχρι που τους βρηκα υστερα απο 30 μερες συνεχεια τηλεφωνηματα και το λυσαν μεσα σε 20 λεπτα .

----------


## ALTAiR

Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι το δίμηνο πλήρωνα περί τα 160 ευρώ γιατί η γυναίκα μου μίλαγε με την αδερφή της στο Παγκράτι και εγώ με τον κουμπάρο μου στην Πεντέλη. Ενώ τώρα με το 2play της forthnet πληρώνω 80 ευρώ και έχω και το inet μου και καθαρό voice, μου ανακοινώνουνε και στο site τους αν θα υπάρχει κάποια δυσλειτουργία κλπ.
Ο ΟΤΕ ας κλείσει δε μου καίγεται καρφί... Και όσο για τις διαφημίσεις του είναι χάλια όσο και οι τιμές του.
Χωρίς πάγιο ΟΤΕ, ναι, όσο πληρώνω το μήνα ήτανε το πάγιο του...
ΟΥΣΤ πΟΤΕ, ποτέ ξανά πΟΤΕ. Να κλείσει και να παραδώσει τα κλειδιά στην forthnet.

----------


## andreas

ακολυθει διαλογος με τεχνικο(?) της HOL:

*Τεχνικος:* Δωστε start -> run , arp -a και δωστε μου την φυσικη διευθυνση. _[μισα αγγλικα, μισα ελληνικα! που να επεφτες σε κανενα παππου!]_
*Εγω:*  001a4...
Τεχνικος: Οχι, δεν ειναι αυτη!!
*Εγω:* Χμμμ, μα πως?
Τεχνικος: Δωστε start -> run , arp -a και δωστε μου την φυσικη διευθυνση. 
*Εγω:* 10.19.146..... _(ποτε δεν ξερεις τι εννοει ο καλλιτεχνης....)_
*Τεχνικος:*  Οχι, δεν μοιαζει με αυτη!
*Εγω:*  Την mac address θελετε?
*Τεχνικος:*  Οχι! Την φυσικη διευθυνση 
*Εγω:*  Μισο λεπτο! _[Παυση 10 δευτερα]_, 00-1a-4f-08-9e-8f
*Τεχνικος:*  Ναι, αυτο ειναι!!! _[του εφτιαξα την ημερα!]_

Ρε μεγαλε, ελεος! Οι παυλες σε χαλασανε?  ::   :: 

Χρειαστηκε βεβαια 15 λεπτα να του εξηγησεις οτι δεν φταιει η μερα που εδω και 10 μερες το modem συχρονιζει στα μισα (απο 12 σε 6) και οτι η γραμμη παει πραγματι παραπανω γιατι επαιζε ετσι εδω και 1 μηνα.

----------


## mojiro

επικοινωνία με την τεχνικό της connexotenet

*εγώ*: για σας, ο DHCP/DSLam της περιοχής τάδε, δε μου δίνει ip...
*αυτή*: ping στο my.otenet.gr κάνετε;
*εγώ*: μα δεν έχει καθόλου wan ip/gateway το router, πως περιμένετε να κάνει;
*αυτή*: μα σας παρακαλώ δοκιμάστε...
*εγώ*: (δοκιμάζω...) όχι δε κάνει
*αυτή*: χμ, για κάντε ping στην ip του dns της otenet...
*εγώ*: (έλεος) δε κάνει
*αυτή*: χμ δεν έχετε επικοινωνία ούτε με τον dns, για μισό να δω. (μετά από λίγο) α μάλιστα έχουμε πρόβλημα σε αυτή την περιοχή και δεν μοιράζονται ip's. η βλάβη θα αποκατασταθεί από βδομάδα.
*εγώ*: δε σας το πα...;

----------


## andreas

και επειδη το ειπες τι εγινε? προκαλεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dbekris

> από mojiro την 23 Δεκ 2007, 13:46
> επικοινωνία με την τεχνικό της connexotenet
> 
> εγώ: για σας, ο DHCP/DSLam της περιοχής τάδε, δε μου δίνει ip...
> αυτή: ping στο my.otenet.gr κάνετε;
> εγώ: μα δεν έχει καθόλου wan ip/gateway το router, πως περιμένετε να κάνει;
> αυτή: μα σας παρακαλώ δοκιμάστε...
> εγώ: (δοκιμάζω...) όχι δε κάνει
> αυτή: χμ, για κάντε ping στην ip του dns της otenet...
> ...


Δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα....  ::  ειλικρινά....  ::   ::

----------


## gvaf

Εγώ πάντος από HOL είμαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ευχαριστημένος τόσο από το χρόνο σύνδεσεις τους όσο και από την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης .
Uptime καλύτερο και από τον router μου στην ταράτσα .  ::

----------


## commando

> Εγώ πάντος από HOL είμαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ευχαριστημένος τόσο από το χρόνο σύνδεσεις τους όσο και από την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης .
> Uptime καλύτερο και από τον router μου στην ταράτσα .


Μην το ακουσουν αυτο οι clients σου λολ

----------


## gvaf

Τι να ακούσουν όλοι ξέρουν τα uptime του AP .  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Εγώ πάντως από HOL είμαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ευχαριστημένος τόσο από το χρόνο συνδέσεις τους όσο και από την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης .
> Uptime καλύτερο και από τον router μου στην ταράτσα .


για δοκίμασε να κάνεις ping σε otenet ip χχοχοχοχοχοχ

μια 40 μια 100 μια 600 μια 80 μια να μην φτάνει μια με 9 hop μετά με 16 μετά πάλι όχι... σε σημείο που με έκανε να σκεφτώ εάν όντως θεωρείται το AWMN ασταθές δίκτυο... τουλάχιστον εδώ όλη την ώρα σκαλίζουμε ότι βρούμε. εκεί τι στο καλό κάνουν και δε παίζει ποτέ σωστά κάτι;

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gvaf
> 
> Εγώ πάντως από HOL είμαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ευχαριστημένος τόσο από το χρόνο συνδέσεις τους όσο και από την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης .
> Uptime καλύτερο και από τον router μου στην ταράτσα . 
> 
> 
> για δοκίμασε να κάνεις ping σε otenet ip χχοχοχοχοχοχ
> 
> μια 40 μια 100 μια 600 μια 80 μια να μην φτάνει μια με 9 hop μετά με 16 μετά πάλι όχι... σε σημείο που με έκανε να σκεφτώ εάν όντως θεωρείται το AWMN ασταθές δίκτυο... τουλάχιστον εδώ όλη την ώρα σκαλίζουμε ότι βρούμε. εκεί τι στο καλό κάνουν και δε παίζει ποτέ σωστά κάτι;


μπα, σε μενα μια χαρα παει
ιδια hop & <60ms

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Για να σας ρωτήσω εσάς που σας ξέρω και σας εμπιστεύομαι..
Έχουμε και λέμε.. Σύμφωνα με το d-s attenuation του modem μου (48db) είμαι κάπου στα 3.5km από το dslam του Χαϊδαρίου (πίκρα ε?!). Αν υπολογίζω σωστά σε ευθεία το κέντρο είναι πάνω από 2 km οπότε η πραγματικότητα δεν πρέπει να είναι και πολύ διαφορετική από αυτό που λέει το modem.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με κάνα θαύμα θα φτάσω στα 5-5.5Mbps. Με ενδιαφέρει όμως πάρα πολύ το upload. Τηλέφωνα δεν κάνω σχεδόν καθόλου (άντε 3-4 ευρώ το δίμηνο οι κλήσεις).
1. Υπάρχουν κάπου μαζεμένα τα upload των παρόχων να δω και να συγκρίνω? (και 2-3 να ξέρετε βοηθάτε). 
2. Τι προτείνεται να βάλω για αυτή την θαυμαστή γραμμή?

----------


## dalex

...

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Thanx για τις πρώτες πληροφορίες.
Το κόστος είναι κλασικά μεταβλητή προς ελαχιστοποίηση (απλός home user). Η σταθερότητα (disconnections) είναι ο 3ος παράγοντας (μετά το upload και το κόστος), τα υπόλοιπα μάλλον αδιάφορα.
Έτσι όπως το βλέπω μάλλον δεν με συμφέρει να πάω σε εναλλακτικό. (εξάλλου ελεύθερες πόρτες δεν έχει ούτε η HOL ούτε η forthnet - όχι όμως ότι με επείγει τόσο ώστε να μην μπορώ να περιμένω το δίμηνο που θέλουν).

Επιλογές

HOL 6M/1024? 17.97€
Altec 8Μ/?? 18.99€
HOL 24M/1024 χωρίς ΟΤΕ ~25€ και 2 μήνες σε 1024/256
Forthnet 24Μ/512 χωρίς ΟΤΕ ~25€ και 2 μήνες σε 1024/256?
ΟΤΕ 8Μ/? ???? 26.90€

Το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ είναι κάπου στα 15€ το μήνα.
tellas και on το ξεχνάμε για τους άλλους δεν ξέρω.

το upload μου αναμένεται max στα 5Μbps λόγο απόστασης αλλά δεν νομίζω να το φτάσει και κανένας σύντομα.

----------


## septic

μετά από 3 μήνες δοκιμής.. θα έλεγα 

Οn Τelecoms δαγκωτό - All in One - {35 + 4 additional features (CLIP)} = 39 ευρωπουλα.

16Mbps/1Mpbs 

... με ftp που έχω δοκιμάσει το upload είναι σταθερό στα 100~90 kb/sec. 
(όσο για τις αποσυνδέσεις δεν 3ερω δεν μου έχει τύχει.)

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## commando

> Thanx για τις πρώτες πληροφορίες.
> Το κόστος είναι κλασικά μεταβλητή προς ελαχιστοποίηση (απλός home user). Η σταθερότητα (disconnections) είναι ο 3ος παράγοντας (μετά το upload και το κόστος), τα υπόλοιπα μάλλον αδιάφορα.
> Έτσι όπως το βλέπω μάλλον δεν με συμφέρει να πάω σε εναλλακτικό. (εξάλλου ελεύθερες πόρτες δεν έχει ούτε η HOL ούτε η forthnet - όχι όμως ότι με επείγει τόσο ώστε να μην μπορώ να περιμένω το δίμηνο που θέλουν).
> 
> Επιλογές
> 
> HOL 6M/1024? 17.97€
> Altec 8Μ/?? 18.99€
> HOL 24M/1024 χωρίς ΟΤΕ ~25€ και 2 μήνες σε 1024/256
> ...


Μπαμπα μη το ψαχνεις η καλυτερη προσφορα που παιζει αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ΑΛΤΕΚ over ΟΤΕ 70 ευρω για 5 μηνες απο Πασχα και μετα ξαναρωτα μας

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Το πακετάκι που λες είναι λίγο .. περίεργο!

Κατ αρχήν λέει _ ** 12μηνη ελάχιστη παραμονή στην υπηρεσία Viewpoint. Μετά το πέρας των 5 μηνών μόνο €39,99 το μήνα με ΦΠΑ_ το οποίο να υποθέσω ισχύει μόνο αν πάρεις την κάμερα που δίνουν δώρο. Φαντάζομαι μπορείς να πεις όχι ε?

Κατά τα άλλα μόνο €69* με Φ.Π.Α. (5 μήνες)
Μετά το πέρας των 5 μηνών μόνο 19,99 € το μήνα με ΦΠΑ
Σου δίνει επίσης 5 μήνες Γραμμή ADSL 24 (Α.ΡΥ.Σ.). Μετά?????? πληρώνεις και extra την γραμμή ε?
Φαντάζομαι μπορείς να το κόψεις μετά ε? Έχει υποχρεωτική παραμονή εδώ? Είτε στην γραμμή, είτε στον ISP?

Επίσης 
_Ωστόσο σε περίπτωση που διαθέτετε ενεργή γραμμή ADSL σε τρίτο πάροχο, αλλά επιθυμείτε να επωφεληθείτε του πακέτου Jetpack Megabit και των δυνατοτήτων που σας προσφέρει, θα πρέπει πρώτα να δηλώσετε κατάργηση της γραμμής ADSL που ήδη έχετε και με την ολοκλήρωσή της ...(μπλα μπλα μπλα)_
Χλωμό έως κατάχλομο να μείνω χωρίς adsl, να κάνω την αίτηση και μετά απο 12 εργάσιμες από την καταχώρησή της να να βάλω το πακετάκι.

Γενικά μια χαρά πακετάκι για 5 μήνες για κάποιον που δεν έχει, αλλά η αφεντιά μου είναι πολύ επιφυλακτική και έχει συμπτώματα στέρησης για να μείνει χωρίς πρόσβαση κάνα 2 βδομάδες.
Φαντάζομαι αλλάζοντας γενικά provider η διαδικασία δεν σε αφήνει πάλι χωρίς inet για κάνα 2 βδομάδες ε?

----------


## commando

To πρωτο δεν ισχυει το 2ο u must be joking.Ιδιο DSLAM.Βαλε και ενα βυσμα,η Αλτεκ ειναι ο χορηγος μας χεχε

----------


## septic

ΟΝ 
σου λέει στο τηλέφωνο όταν κανείς αίτηση οτι ο λογαριασμός σου 8α γίνει ΟΝ σε 25 μέρες
τελικά έγινε σε 15 μέρες η αλλαγή από connx σε all in one
4 μέρες χωρίς τηλ
5 (+2 σκ) μέρες χωρίς ινετ
και μετά από 2 μέρες ενεργοποιείται και η αναγνώριση

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> ΟΝ 
> σου λέει στο τηλέφωνο όταν κανείς αίτηση οτι ο λογαριασμός σου 8α γίνει ΟΝ σε 25 μέρες
> τελικά έγινε σε 15 μέρες η αλλαγή από connx σε all in one
> 4 μέρες χωρίς τηλ
> 5 (+2 σκ) μέρες χωρίς ινετ
> και μετά από 2 μέρες ενεργοποιείται και η αναγνώριση


Ούτε με σφαίρες. Κατ' αρχήν στην απόστασή μου τα 39.90 έρχονται μία ή άλλη με το να βάλω ΟΤΕ. Και προτιμώ να βάλω ΟΤΕ. Τα πακετάκια στα ~25 των HOL & forthnet κάτι λένε. Το πακετάκι της altec ίσως. Θα δω και τι μου βγάζει και το fritz όταν το βάλω πάνω σε μετρήσεις να δούμε αν επαληθεύονται τα 3.5km αλλιώς και το 8άρι πολύ θα είναι μάλλον για 4αρι πάω  ::  [κατάρα στο awmn που δεν λέει να φτάσει στην γειτονιά μου παρόλο που πρήζω τον κόσμο].

Βοηθήστε με λίγο να καταλάβω. *Το upload πέφτει από το 1ΜBps λόγω της απόστασης?* Σε κλειδώνουν σε μικρότερο rate όπου επηρεάζεται και το Upload?
Δηλαδή αν πάρω το πακετάκι που λέει ο βαρβατοcommandos με μέγιστο rate το 5.99 και κλειδώσω ας πούμε στα 5.5 στο download, το upload που έχει περίπου την ίδια τιμή σε attenuation θα κλειδώσει στα 1Mbps ανεξάρτητα ή μιλάμε για κάνα 256 άντε βία 384?


------------------------------------

Εν τω μεταξύ είχα και τηλεφωνάκι πρόσφατα από προωθητική εταιρία για ON. Τους λέει καλά τα λέτε, αλλά μήπως πριν πάρετε τηλέφωνο έπρεπε να δείτε αν υποστηρίζονται 20Μbps στο Δαφνί Χαϊδαρίου? Μου λέει να το δούμε στον Η/Υ της εταιρίας και θα σας ξαναπάρουμε. (Δεν είχε pc μπροστά του, έλεος ε?!?) Μου λέει το κοιτάξαμε και έχει. Ε ρε και να το έκλεινε κάνα παλικάρι και να κλείδωνε στα 5, να δείτε γκρίνια... Ούτε που κατάλαβε τι του είπα για απόσταση από το dslam, κάτι για το Ισλάμ κατάλαβε. Υποθέτω θα ξαναπάρει να διαφημίσει τίποτε καινούργια μπισκότα κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## Neuro

Η 4thnet μόλις μας πήγε στο 1Mbps upstream χωρίς καν να έχουν κάνει ανακοίνωση στο site τους. Βέβαια το modem προσπαθούσε μάταια να κλειδώσει στα 13Mbps downstream και αποσυνδεόταν αμέσως. Με το που γύρισα σε G.992.3 (ADSL2) κλείδωσε όπως βλέπεται παρακάτω.

Upstream: 1021 (Kbps.)
Downstream: 8107 (Kbps.)

Operation Data	Upstream Downstream
Noise Margin 10 dB 6 dB
Attenuation 35 dB 32 dB

----------


## bedazzled

> Ολοι ειναι συννενοημενοι να δινουν τα ιδια και στο τελος μας βλεπω να γυρναμε πισω σε εναν
> *γερμανικο πλεον ΟΤΕ*.


Γειά σου ρε commando προφήτη.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Ετσι για να μαθαινεις Beddazled ,στο μελλον επισης βλεπω να στελνω mail παραπονων και να μου απαντα 2μετρη γερμανιδα με λαγνα φωνη bis bald stark commando  ::  .Οταν θα γινει αυτο θα σε ενημερωσω εγω.

----------


## bedazzled

> στο μελλον επισης βλεπω να στελνω mail παραπονων και να μου απαντα 2μετρη γερμανιδα με λαγνα φωνη bis bald stark commando  .Οταν θα γινει αυτο θα σε ενημερωσω εγω.


Θα περιμένω εναγωνίως!  :: 

*Οι Γερμανοί ξανα' ρχονται!*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Ολοι ειναι συννενοημενοι να δινουν τα ιδια και στο τελος μας βλεπω να γυρναμε πισω σε εναν
> *γερμανικο πλεον ΟΤΕ*.
> 
> 
> Γειά σου ρε commando προφήτη.


Γκουχ γκουχ  ::

----------


## compiler

Εγω σπίτι εβαλα 1 On, 1 Vivodi.
Περιμένω να δώ την απάντηση της Deutsche σε όλα αυτά !!!!!!

----------


## bedazzled

> Περιμένω να δώ την απάντηση της Deutsche σε όλα αυτά !!!!!!


Ελπίζουμε σε VDSL2 + FTTN...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> Περιμένω να δώ την απάντηση της Deutsche σε όλα αυτά !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ελπίζουμε σε *VDSL2 + FTTN*...





> Ο ΟΤΕ, σύμφωνα με όλες τις ενδείξεις, θα ακολουθήσει το μοντέλο της Deutsche Telekom σε ό, τι αφορά την ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση. Η εταιρεία, όπως ανέφερε πρόσφατα στους αναλυτές ο πρόεδρος του Οργανισμού κ. Π. Βουρλούμης, θα ακολουθήσει το δικό του μοντέλο ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας, που βασίζεται στην τεχνολογία *VDSL* (Video DSL). Aυτό σημαίνει ότι θα φέρει *οπτική ίνα μέχρι τον τοπικό κατανεμητή (ΚΑΦΑΟ)* ενώ στη συνέχεια θα παραμείνουν οι γραμμές χαλκού όπως είναι σήμερα.


Πηγή: http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/ ... 008_283115

@commando
Καλά τα πάω για προφήτης;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

O OTE έχει βάλει καφάο με οπτική σύνδεση πρίν απο το 2004.
Όλα αυτά τα αλουμινιένια ψηλά καφάο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας τέτοια είναι.

----------


## bedazzled

> O OTE έχει βάλει καφάο με οπτική σύνδεση πρίν απο το 2004.
> Όλα αυτά τα αλουμινιένια ψηλά καφάο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας τέτοια είναι.


Γνωστό ότι υπάρχουν ONU από το 2003, καιρός ήταν να τα εκμεταλευθούν... δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένουμε το FTTH σε πόσα χρόνια... βήμα-βήμα πάει το πράγμα.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> O OTE έχει βάλει καφάο με οπτική σύνδεση πρίν απο το 2004.
> Όλα αυτά τα αλουμινιένια ψηλά καφάο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας τέτοια είναι.
> 
> 
> Γνωστό ότι υπάρχουν ONU από το 2003, καιρός ήταν να τα εκμεταλευθούν... δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένουμε το FTTH σε πόσα χρόνια... βήμα-βήμα πάει το πράγμα.


Forthnet 3play σε λίγο με εξαγορά Nova. Μόλις το ανακοινώσανε στο newsletter τους.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...


Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά άσχετο με αυτό που είπα.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> O OTE έχει βάλει καφάο με οπτική σύνδεση πρίν απο το 2004.
> Όλα αυτά τα αλουμινιένια ψηλά καφάο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας τέτοια είναι.
> 
> 
> Γνωστό ότι υπάρχουν ONU από το 2003, καιρός ήταν να τα εκμεταλευθούν... δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένουμε το FTTH σε πόσα χρόνια... βήμα-βήμα πάει το πράγμα.


και εδώ στο ακριτικό Πασαλιμάνι, έχει μόνο 2mbit γραμμές...

Να σκεφτείς στον Πόρο έχω 8/1 !

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...


Ακόμα δεν έχουν βάλει ADSL2+ DSLAMs στο Α/Κ "RSS Οίκος Ναύτη";  ::  
Ούτε LLU να υποθέσω...;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> ...


Ο Ναύτης είχε πάει για κατούρημα, και μάλλον τα έκανε μέσα στο πηγάδι, οπότε....

Υπάρχουν 3 RSS από ότι έχω καταλάβει σε όλη την Ελλάδα, το ένα από τα τρία είναι το δικό μου, το άλλο του Ποταμιάνου είναι που έχει τις μισές ναυτιλιακές του Πειραιά. Το τραγικό είναι ότι ακόμα και απλές adsl μας έδωσαν 1.5 χρόνο μετά την έναρξη της εμπορικής διάθεσης adsl του πΟΤΕ...

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> ...



Ξεκινηστε με προφητειες 3 ημερων και καποτε θα φτασετε τον Master  ::  

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=37314&p=513072&hilit=fttc#p513072



> Θέμα δημοσίευσης: Re: Γεγονος!! ερχονται με την βοηθεια του θεου οι οπτικες ινες!!
> Δημοσιεύτηκε: Παρ Ιουν 13, 2008 18:47:25 
> 
> 
> Εγγραφή: Δευτ Ιαν 23, 2006 16:59:55
> Δημοσιεύσεις: 2983
> Fiber to the cabinet ...ηρθε το τελος.Bedazzled σημειωσε το για να με λες προφητη του χρονου.

----------


## DragonFighter

Forthnet: Για να κάνω διακοπή 2 μήνες ταλαιπωρία και εξύβριση. Λύθηκε με καταγγελία
Vivodi: 6 μήνες αναμονή για μετάβαση σε full llu, 2 καταγγελίες και τελικά διακοπή σύνδεσης με 3η καταγγελία σε συνήγορο καταναλωτή και ΕΕΤΤ.
Altec: Αγορά του πακέτου 9.90/μήνα, χωρίς internet εναμιση μήνα τώρα (ευτυχώς πρόσφατα γύρισα από διακοπές). Πολύ πιθανόν να έχασα τα ευρώ του προπληρωμένου πακέτου αφού ούτε η τηλ. υποστήριξή της δεν λειτουργεί πλέον.

*Μην ξανακούσω κουβέντα για εναλλακτικούς!!!!!*
 ::

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> ...





> Επταετές έργο 2,1 δισ.
> *Τη στρατηγική για τα δίκτυα οπτικών ινών παρουσίασαν Αλογοσκούφης-Χατζηδάκης*
> 
> Αθήνα
> 
> Τη «στρατηγική για τις ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες και τις νέες τεχνολογίες 2008-2013» ανέπτυξαν την Τετάρτη ο υπουργός Οικονομίας Γιώργος Αλογοσκούφης και ο υπουργός Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Σωτήρης Χατζηδάκης.
> 
> Η στρατηγική προβλέπει την ανάπτυξη δικτύου οπτικών ινών στο οποίο θα συνδέονται δύο εκατομμύρια σπίτια και επιχειρήσεις στην Αθήνα, τη Θεσσαλονίκη και τουλάχιστον πενήντα επιπλέον πόλεις σε όλη την επικράτεια. Οι οπτικές ίνες θα προσφέρουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο σε σχέση με τις σημερινές συνδέσεις DSL.
> 
> ...


Πηγή: in.gr

----------


## Vigor

Και εκτενέστερα:
Eργο 2,1 δισ. ευρώ για δίκτυο οπτικών ινών

----------


## ALTAiR

@ bedazzled

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Απ' ότι θα κατάλαβες ήδη, πάτησα παράθεση αντί για απάντηση!

----------


## Nemesis

Επιτελους οι κατοσταρες ταχυτητες δεν ειναι πια μυθος!!Αλλα μεχρι το 2013 υπομονη!!

----------


## bedazzled

Πάντως δεν μας χαλάει αν έρθει χάλκινη κατοστάρα από DT νωρίτερα...

----------


## Nemesis

αμην και ποτε!!!

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/ ... re-network

Μερικά ενδιαφέροντα σχόλια:



> As usual this country is about 10 years behind the rest of europe..
> 
> too bad 
> 
> ...
> 
> nothing unusual there
> Greece is considered a southern country and you know what they say about the south. *It's really a climate problem*,nothing else.
>  
> ...

----------


## compiler

Μια τέτοια να σκάσει μύτη στον κατανεμητή της γειτονιάς σου ξεχάστε όλοι σας τις adsl σας...
Εδω τώρα και η μια adsl ριχνει την άλλη.
Αφου το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ εκτός του οτι είναι οξυδωμένο και γεμάτο βραχυκυκλώματα πάσης φύσεως εχει πολύκλονα καλώδια χωρις μόνωση κατάλληλη για adsl - isdn κλπ !
Πως θα βγεί και τπτ παραπάνω για τους γύρω γύρω να φάνε ?  :: 
Οπως με τα efm που δίνει η on και θέλει 4 UTP ναι καλά διαβάσατε για να περάσει.
Και στο πολυκλονο του ΟΤΕ κάθονται αγκαλίτσα...  :: 




> Πάντως δεν μας χαλάει αν έρθει χάλκινη κατοστάρα από DT νωρίτερα...


Τα καφάο του ΟΤΕ (Που δεν ειναι μέσα στο ΑΚ αλλα στο δρόμο) εχουν κάποια ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ περασμένη Οπτική Ινα αλλα και που την εχουν ... Με ενα atm πέζουν. Γι αυτό της ώρες αιχμής που ολα τα γραφεία λιώνουν στο ... download απο torrents των υπαλλήλων οι γραμμές πηγαίνουν πιο αργά και απο νεκρή χελώνα !!!

----
Καλά αυτά με την οπτική ινα που θα περάσουν τα διαβάζω ακριβώς τα ίδια κάθε 6 μήνες. 2013 ? Εδω τους πήρε 8 χρόνια να βάλουν adsl και θές σε 3 να βάλουν και fiber ?! 
Παντως δεν μπορώ να πώ. Βαλανε οπτική ινα εδω πιο δίπλα και στο γυμνάσιο και στο λύκειο και στο δημοτικό ! Βεβαια ...
Γιατι εκει χρειάζετε απαραιτήτως ... χαχαχχα
Ελληνική τραγωδία !

-----

DragonFighter που μένεις ? Τι σου είπαν ? Δεν μπορεί να μην σου είπαν γιατι καθυστέρησε. Μάλλον δεν εχεις γραμμη η βάζεις εναλακτικό σαν 2η σωστά ?
Εγω που δουλεύω μαζί τους κάθε μέρα εκαν 8 μήνες να βάλω σπίτι μου γιατι δεν αφηνε ο ΟΤΕ την φορτητότα.
Μην μας φταίει ο πάροχος. Ο ΟΤΕ παραδίδει το κύκλωμα. Απλά εγώ ειχα την "τυχη" να βλέπω το wcrm του ΟΤΕ με τα ματάκια μου και να καταλαβαίνω το δούλεμα του ΟΤΕ.
Φαντάσου να μην ηταν και ενεργός δηλαδή ! Σε 3 χρόνια και αν !  :: 


----

papashark Εαν εκεί που είσαι πέρνεις απο ΑΚ Φρεατύδας την εκατσες ... Εισαι στα ορια ... Για να σου δίνει 2 mbps ισως είσαι φρεατύδα. Στείλε μου το σταθερό σου να το κοιτάξω και να σου πώ αμα θές που να πάς.

----------


## bedazzled

> Μια τέτοια να σκάσει μύτη στον κατανεμητή της γειτονιάς σου ξεχάστε όλοι σας τις adsl σας...


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ξεχάσουμε την xDSL τεχνολογία γενικώς, κάπου είχα δει για πειραματικό DSL σε Gigabit ταχύτητα.




> Εδω τώρα και η μια adsl ριχνει την άλλη.


Γνωστό το φαινόμενο του crosstalk, ε λογικό με τόσα πολλά ζεύγη. Τα πράγματα θα καλυτερεύσουν πάντως αρκετά με το FTTN.
Άλλο πράγμα είναι να πηγαίνουν 1000 ζεύγη μαζεμένα σε ένα Α/Κ και άλλο 100 ζεύγη σε ένα KV -> αποκέντρωση.




> Αφου το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ εκτός του οτι είναι οξυδωμένο και γεμάτο βραχυκυκλώματα πάσης φύσεως εχει πολύκλονα καλώδια χωρις μόνωση κατάλληλη για adsl - isdn κλπ !


Τα παραλές λίγο τώρα. Η τεχνολογία του δισύρματου είναι σχεδόν απαράλλαχτη εδώ και 100 χρόνια, κανένας δεν φανταζόταν ότι θα περνάει φάσμα MHz σε ένα μέσο που είχε σχεδιαστεί για 4 KHz το πολύ.
Δεν υπάρχει «ειδικό» καλώδιο για ADSL/ISDN!  ::  




> Τα καφάο του ΟΤΕ (Που δεν ειναι μέσα στο ΑΚ αλλα στο δρόμο) εχουν κάποια ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ περασμένη Οπτική Ινα αλλα και που την εχουν ... Με ενα atm πέζουν.


Το μέλλον είναι Ethernet.-




> papashark Εαν εκεί που είσαι πέρνεις απο ΑΚ Φρεατύδας την εκατσες ... Εισαι στα ορια ... Για να σου δίνει 2 mbps ισως είσαι φρεατύδα. Στείλε μου το σταθερό σου να το κοιτάξω και να σου πώ αμα θές που να πάς.


viewtopic.php?p=522261#p522261

----------


## compiler

Δεν με κατάλαβες.

Απο EFM και επάνω τις φορτίζουν με 120V... Ειναι υβριδικά προτώκολλα adsl ! Μας εκαναν σεμινάριο οι ανθρωποι της juniper που βάζει τα περισσότερα DSSLAM. Δεν στο λέω στον αέρα. Μεχρι και τα FW στα DSSLAM για αυτά τα προτώκολλα είναι beta στην ουσία...  ::  

Δεν είπα ποτέ οτι θέλει αλλο καλώδιο η adsl-isdn.  ::  
Το μαύρο που περνάει ο ΟΤΕ το πολύκλονο εχει μέσα 30 ζευγη με μόνωση μονο για να μην κάνει επαγωγή ο χαλκός.
Πως λέμε utp-ftp... Αλλα σκέψου οτι αντι για την μόνωση του utp αυτό εχει το 1/3 απο μόνωση ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ TWISTED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πήγαινε κάτω στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικίας σου και see for yourself !  ::  
Πάρε εναν ανιχνευτη και κόλα τον στο πολύκλονο και θα ακούσεις απο όλες μαζί μια συγχωρδία απο χχχχχχχχχχ !
Απλά στην Γερμανία και στην Αγγλία κλπ παρότι δεν περίμεναν οπως λές να πέράσουν adsl μετά απο 20 χρόνια παρόλα αυτά τα καλώδια ειχαν απο τότε προδιαγραφές σοβαρές και ετσι παίζουν εως και σήμερα σωστά. Στην Ελλάδα όλα γίνονται αρπα κόλλα !
Που να δείς καφαό του ΟΤΕ. Εχω ανοίξει μια φορά μαζί με ΟΤΕτζη και σοκαριστικά. Πως μετά να μην εχουν βραχυκυκλώματα οι γραμμές στα καφάο...
Που να δείς την ΕΙΣ. του ΟΤΕ στην Πειραιώς 1 στην Ομόνοια. Επρεπε να το ειχα φωτογραφία να ανεβάσω να ξεφύγεις !!!  ::  

Το ethernet ειναι παρελθόν. Οι αμερικάνοι εβαζαν πριν 10 χρόνια 100mbps ethernet με 999 δολάρια και συγκεκριμένα η cogent που κοιτούσα και εγω με ενα 56αρη τότε να θέλω να χτυπήσω το κεφάλι μου στο ντουβάρι ! Το μέλλον είναι fiber ! Πολύ πιο γρήγορο και επιτρέπει και πιο εύκολη παρακολούθηση για της υπηρεσίες !  :: 
Εχει φτάσει πλέον η τεχνολογία του fiber 100GBPS 150 χιλιόμετρα ! Και εσύ μου μιλάς για το ethernet που είναι maximum 10GBPS 3 χιλιόμετρα οτι ειναι το μέλλον ?  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Πήγαινε κάτω στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικίας σου και see for yourself !


Αμέ, έχω πάει...




> Πάρε εναν ανιχνευτη και κόλα τον στο πολύκλονο και θα ακούσεις απο όλες μαζί μια συγχωρδία απο χχχχχχχχχχ !


Λογικό, δεν είναι οπτική ίνα.




> Το ethernet ειναι παρελθόν. Οι αμερικάνοι εβαζαν πριν 10 χρόνια 100mbps ethernet με 999 δολάρια και συγκεκριμένα η cogent που κοιτούσα και εγω με ενα 56αρη τότε να θέλω να χτυπήσω το κεφάλι μου στο ντουβάρι ! Το μέλλον είναι fiber ! Πολύ πιο γρήγορο και επιτρέπει και πιο εύκολη παρακολούθηση για της υπηρεσίες ! 
> Εχει φτάσει πλέον η τεχνολογία του fiber 100GBPS 150 χιλιόμετρα ! Και εσύ μου μιλάς για το ethernet που είναι maximum 10GBPS 3 χιλιόμετρα οτι ειναι το μέλλον ?


Μήπως έχεις μπερδέψει τα layers;  ::  (fiber L1, ethernet L2)

Εννοούσα ότι υπάρχει μια μετάβαση παγκοσμίως από ATM σε Ethernet (και τα 2 είναι στο L2, καμία σχέση το fiber/copper/RF <-- L1)

----------


## compiler

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> Πήγαινε κάτω στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικίας σου και see for yourself ! 
> 
> 
> Αμέ, έχω πάει...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ειδες τι ωραία που είναι ?!  :: 

Ti ενοείς σε αυτό με την ινα ? Που κολάει με τον χαλκό ?! 

Ετσι που το διατύπωσες πριν ηταν ευλογο να θεωρήσω οτι μιλούσες για layer 1 !
Αλλα και πάλι δεν ήμαστε τόσο μακριά απο της fiber nics στα pc μας ! Σε μια 2ετια ...

----------


## alsafi

> Δωρεάν θα απολαμβάνουν για όλη τη διάρκεια του 2008 οι νέοι οικιακοί και εταιρικοί πελάτες της ΟΝ ΤΕLECOMS το πακέτο που θα επιλέξουν μέχρι τις 30 Σεπτέμβρη. Η ΟΝ, καινοτομεί με μια νέα προσφορά. Σε μια εποχή, που, ενώ όλοι συζητούν για την ακρίβεια, με το τέλος των διακοπών...





> Η ΟΝ ΤELECOMS είναι η μόνη που προσφέρει στην Ελλάδα το πακέτο TRIPLE PLAY με απεριόριστη τηλεφωνία – γρήγορο και σταθερό Internet καθώς και δυνατότητα λήψης υπηρεσιών τηλεόρασης με 40 κανάλια, το μπουκέτο της *ΝOVA* και 1500 ταινίες, στην τιμή των 35 Ευρώ/ μήνα (βασικό πακέτο). Επίσης οι νέοι πελάτες της ΟΝ μπορούν να επιλέξουν, εφόσον επιθυμούν, την υπηρεσία DOUBLE PLAY (τηλεφωνία + Internet) στην τιμή των 32 ευρώ /μήνα.


source: connecting.gr

----------


## compiler

> Δωρεάν θα απολαμβάνουν για όλη τη διάρκεια του 2008 οι νέοι οικιακοί και εταιρικοί πελάτες της ΟΝ ΤΕLECOMS το πακέτο που θα επιλέξουν μέχρι τις 30 Σεπτέμβρη. Η ΟΝ, καινοτομεί με μια νέα προσφορά. Σε μια εποχή, που, ενώ όλοι συζητούν για την ακρίβεια, με το τέλος των διακοπών...
> 
> 
> [quote:14um0zi3]Η ΟΝ ΤELECOMS είναι η μόνη που προσφέρει στην Ελλάδα το πακέτο TRIPLE PLAY με απεριόριστη τηλεφωνία – γρήγορο και σταθερό Internet καθώς και δυνατότητα λήψης υπηρεσιών τηλεόρασης με 40 κανάλια, το μπουκέτο της *ΝOVA* και 1500 ταινίες, στην τιμή των 35 Ευρώ/ μήνα (βασικό πακέτο). Επίσης οι νέοι πελάτες της ΟΝ μπορούν να επιλέξουν, εφόσον επιθυμούν, την υπηρεσία DOUBLE PLAY (τηλεφωνία + Internet) στην τιμή των 32 ευρώ /μήνα.


source: connecting.gr[/quote:14um0zi3]

Οτι νανε για να πάρουν πελάτες !
Στο τέλος θα σε πληρώνουν κιόλας ! χαχαχα  ::

----------


## commando

μετακομιζωωωωωωωω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230778

----------


## compiler

> μετακομιζωωωωωωωω
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230778


E! Περιμένε να κλείσουμε παρέα εισητήριο στην aegean να μας βγεί και πιο φτηνά  ::

----------


## commando

Για να ειμαστε δικαιοι παραθετω εχοντας και τα καταλληλα αποδεικτικα οτι.
Υστερα απο αιτηση στις 18/9 και εκτιμωμενη ενεργοποιηση 7/10 αυτη δεν εγινε χτες απο FORTHNET.
Το τηλεφωνικο support ειναι να μην πω,οποτε αφου τα ειδε ολα ο τυπος οταν ειδε οτι ειμαι σχετικος τα εριξε στον ΟΤΕ και ειχε πλακα.
Επισης για διαφημιστικους λογους να δειχνουν οτι ενδιαφερονται σε περνουν τηλεφωνο και καλα να δουν τον τονο η την φορητοτητα,χωρις νοημα για μενα.το Support τους δεν εχει καμμια επαφη με τους τεχνικους που ειναι στα DSLAM βεβαια.
Υπενθυμιζω οτι οι προθεσμιες απο ΕΕΤΤ για παραδοση νεου βρογχου ειναι 5 εργασιμες γιαυτο κ εφαγε προστιμα ο ΟΤΕ και μεριζομενου 10 εργασιμες και οτι δικαιουστε αποζημιωση γενικα πανω απο τις 5 εργασιμες.

----------


## ALTAiR

Μιας και ανέφερες την Forthnet να πούμε ότι βγαίνει συρόμενη...

Σέρνεται η forthnet πλέον όσον αφορά το Double play τουλάχιστον εδώ στα Βριλήσσια που είμαι εγώ.

Πέρυσι Σεπτέμβριο που την έβαλα, ήτανε ΟΚ.
Φέτος τον Σεπτέμβριο άστα να πάνε, μόνο dsl δεν είναι...

Αντίθετα έχω σετάρει 2 connex τελευταίως και η διαφορά είνα ιτεράστια στις ταχύτητες.

Ας όψεται ο λογαριασμός....

----------


## commando

καλα με Altec Adsl οτι και να βαλεις τουμπανο θα σου φαινεται.  ::   ::  
Και λογικο με την δυσφημιση κ την φιμωση 3 παροχων σε 3 μηνες ολοι παμε τζαμπο....ε Forthnet.
Επομενο ειναι.
Ο Ελληνας παει οπως στις τραπεζες στα blue chips πλεον.
Ουτε σημερα ενεργοποιηση...and counting...

----------


## papashark

commando profitis...  ::   ::  




> Η Hol
> 
> Το επόμενο διάστημα, την υπηρεσία IPTV θα παρέχει η hellas online, η οποία, όπως είναι γνωστό,* βρίσκεται σε συζητήσεις με τη Vivodi και δεν αποκλείεται εν τέλει να προχωρήσει η συγχώνευσή τους*. Η hellas online έχει τη δυνατότητα να απευθυνθεί σε αρκετές περιοχές της χώρας. Την εν λόγω υπηρεσία θα δώσει και η Tellas - Wind πιθανότατα στις αρχές του επομένου χρόνου.


Πηγή : www.naftemporiki.gr

Aκόμα στο χορό των εξαγορών της MIG ενδιαφέρον είναι και το παρακάτω :

Συμφωνία στρατηγικής συνεργασίας μεταξύ MIG, MPB και Wind Ελλάς

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ο τίτλος πάντως πρέπει να ξαναλλάξει από "Μην αγορασετε καμμια dsl πριν τον Γεναρη!!!" και "Αγοράστε FULL LLU ADSL απο εναλλακτικούς!!!!!" σε "Μετακομίστε στην Ολλανδία!!!!!!!" (και αυξάνονται και τα θαυμαστικά, ε ::

----------


## nektariosko

> Η Hol
> Το επόμενο διάστημα, την υπηρεσία IPTV θα παρέχει η hellas online, η οποία, όπως είναι γνωστό,* βρίσκεται σε συζητήσεις με τη Vivodi και δεν αποκλείεται εν τέλει να προχωρήσει η συγχώνευσή τους*. Η hellas online έχει τη δυνατότητα να απευθυνθεί σε αρκετές περιοχές της χώρας. Την εν λόγω υπηρεσία θα δώσει και η Tellas - Wind πιθανότατα στις αρχές του επομένου χρόνου.


[/quote]
σε κανα 2 βδομαδουλες αντε απο τον αλλο μηνα τηα εχουμε και iptv.
οσο για την βιβο θα την παρει...

----------


## commando

> commando profitis...   
> 
> 
> 
> κανε quote και τις προφητειες ντε...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## commando

Χτες τους εστειλα mail με αιτημα αποζημιωσης βαση της ΕΕΤΤ 427/046/2007 με ωρα αποστολης 7.00μμ .
Κατα "σύμπτωση"τωρα μολις ειδα λαμπακι συγχρονισμου στην DSL ιδου και τα στοιχεία του.Μόλις 14 λεπτά ζωντανή!!!.



```
Line Mode	ADSL2+ 	Line State	Show Time  
Line Power State	L0 	Line Up Time	00:00:14:46 
Line Coding	Trellis On 	Line Up Count	1

Statistics	Downstream	Upstream	
Line Rate	12487 Kbps	1020 Kbps	
Attainable Line Rate	14608 Kbps	1172 Kbps	
Noise Margin	6.1 dB	9.9 dB	
Line Attenuation	32.0 dB	14.4 dB	
Output Power	0.0 dBm	12.8 dBm	
MSGC (number of bytes in overhead channel message)	62	10	
B (number of bytes in Mux Data Frame)	123	145	
M (number of Mux Data Frames in FEC Data Frame)	2	1	
T (Mux Data Frames over sync bytes)	3	1	
R (number of check bytes in FEC Data Frame)	6	0	
S (ratio of FEC over PMD Data Frame length)	0.6338 	45.447	
L (number of bits in PMD Data Frame)	3206	257
D (interleave depth)	64	1
Delay	10	1
Super Frames	54796	49205
Super Frame Errors	27	0
RS Words	5589284	0
RS Correctable Errors	2493	0
RS Uncorrectable Errors	442	0
HEC Errors	23	0
OCD Errors	0	0
LCD Errors	0	0
Total Cells	26088803	669651
Data Cells	34	0
Bit Errors	0	0
Total ES	17	7
Total SES	0	0
Total UAS	115046	215
```

Απάντηση στο mail η τηλεφωνικα δεν λάβαμε.
Οι εργασιμες μέρες που πέρασαν για την ενεργοποίηση ειναι 15 αν υποθεσουμε οτι σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα.
Επίσης η Forthnet ανακοινωσε συνολο αλλους 16 συνολο 40 δωρεαν διεθνείς προορισμους.Απουσιαζουν μερικες ακόμα ευρωπαικες χώρες όμως.
Αυτά προς ενημέρωση.Και οψόμεθα.
Update 1224μμ.
Εκπρόσωπος της Forthnet ονοματι Αλικιώτης,με ενημέρωσε μολις σχετικα με το mail που εστειλα πως η Γραμμη μου ειχε "επι λέξη συστεμικα"αποριφθει απο ΟΤΕ διοτι αν το αιτημα ενος ISP προς OTE δεν γινει εντος ενος ορισμένου οριου το σύστημα την κάνει reject.Η υπευθυνότητα τους λεει θα ήταν αν δεν ενεργούσε σε 5 μέρες απο εκείνο το σημείο,ενώ σήμερα το σύστημα φαίνεται να προωθει σωστά την εντολή.
Επίσης,δεν χρησιμοποίησα ουτε την ιδιοτητα μου ως μελος της EETT mailing list ,ουτε AWMN,ουτε πήρα γνωστούς μου που έχω στην Forthnet,λειτούργησα σαν απλος πελάτης λιανικής.
Οπότε βασει κριτικής σκέψης ο καθένας βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα του.
Ποιο πολύ με πείραξε το SMS οτι θα ενεργοποιουμασταν την Τρίτη διοτί εμμεσως σαν ψευδή δήλωση οδήγησε καποιους σε χαμένα ημερομίσθια και στο να εκτίθεται βεβαια κάποιος ,παλι έμμεσα ....you know who.

----------


## nektariosko

> Forthnet


εδω μελος του awmn σε 18 μερες του μπhκε η hol!!!βεβαια δεν ειχε οτε στην μεση!

----------


## nc

> εδω μελος του awmn σε 18 μερες του μπhκε η hol!!!βεβαια δεν ειχε οτε στην μεση!


ΖΗΤΩ η HOL  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Forthnet
> 
> 
> εδω μελος του awmn σε 18 μερες του μπhκε η hol!!!βεβαια δεν ειχε οτε στην μεση!


Χωρις παρεξηγηση ειμαστε κ φιλοι αλλα η Φορνετ εχει απεριοριστα με Τουρκια και Φυρομ πλεον μπορω να παιρνω και να βγαζω το αχτι μου βριζοντας τους εχθρους μου οσο θελω για πάντα!  ::   ::  
Αν δεν βγαλει πακετο με 2 γραμμες για να τσιμπησει ISDN πελατες οπως εμενα ,και 10 ευρω το μηνα η HOL την εχει πολυ άσχημα...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nektariosko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...


Μα έχει πακέτο με 2 γραμμές, τώρα το έβγαλε με +10 τον μήνα....

----------


## commando

> Μα έχει πακέτο με 2 γραμμές, τώρα το έβγαλε με +10 τον μήνα....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

VIVODI   στο δευτερο χρονο με μοναδικο προβλημα την αλαγη εξοπλισμου απο το απαραδεκτο vood στο καρακλειδωμενο st780wl το οποιο δεν γυρναει και σε 10ρα ιπ που να χτυπιεσαι triple play με δωρεαν αστικα υπεραστικα και για αυτο το χρονο με 29 γιουργια δεν νομιζο οτι υπαρχει καλυτερη προσφορα 
στα μειων το support το οποιο ειναι εντελως για τον που@@@ ο μονος τροπος για να κανεις τη δουλεια σου με δαυτους ειναι να πας στο χαλανδρι ετοιμος να τους βαλεις φωτια  ::

----------


## commando

Golden εισαι απιστευτος.!!Τεσπα στο θέμα μας.
Η γραμμη μου ειναι 12/1.
H φορητοτητα ωστε να εχουμε εισερχομενες ολοκληρωθηκε υστερα απο περιπου 7 ώρες απο την ώρα που συγχρονισε.
Αυτα τελος.

----------


## Themis Ap

> VIVODI   στο δευτερο χρονο με μοναδικο προβλημα την αλαγη εξοπλισμου απο το απαραδεκτο vood στο καρακλειδωμενο st780wl το οποιο δεν γυρναει και σε 10ρα ιπ που να χτυπιεσαι triple play με δωρεαν αστικα υπεραστικα και για αυτο το χρονο με 29 γιουργια δεν νομιζο οτι υπαρχει καλυτερη προσφορα 
> στα μειων το support το οποιο ειναι εντελως για τον που@@@ ο μονος τροπος για να κανεις τη δουλεια σου με δαυτους ειναι να πας στο χαλανδρι ετοιμος να τους βαλεις φωτια


Eγώ άλλαξα το Triple Play σε Τelefonet+ με 19,9 το μήνα γιατί το cableTV είναι ψιλομούφα...

Αν εξαιρέσεις το οτι η γραμμή συγχρονίζει στα 5/1 μια χαρά και φτηνά  ::  

Θέλω και εγώ να αλλάξω το vood (κολλάει μετά από λίγο αν έχω το wireless ανοιχτό  ::  και άλλα κουλά), αλλά τώρα με έβαλες σε σκέψεις με αυτό που λες για το 780wl.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Μα έχει πακέτο με 2 γραμμές, τώρα το έβγαλε με +10 τον μήνα....


http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/corpor ... c=10010165




> Τώρα με δυνατότητα απόκτησης και δεύτερης τηλεφωνικής γραμμής για ακόμη περισσότερη ελευθερία!** ΝΕΟ!
> 
> **η δεύτερη τηλεφωνική γραμμή είναι διαθέσιμη μόνο εφόσον η τηλεφωνική σας γραμμή καλύπτεται από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Forthnet και απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για τη λειτουργία της είναι η αδιάλειπτη παροχή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Το τέλος ενεργοποίησης της δεύτερης τηλεφωνικής γραμμής είναι 25,00€.

----------


## commando

ξυπνα για HOL μιλαγαμε,αυτο το ξερουμε...Μιλαμε πακετο pay as you go με 2 γραμμες αλα ISDN,αυτο καθεται πανω στο double οχι στο single που λες.
Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν θα εχει εγκρινει ακόμα μάλλον.

----------


## papashark

> ξυπνα για HOL μιλαγαμε,αυτο το ξερουμε...Μιλαμε πακετο pay as you go με 2 γραμμες αλα ISDN,αυτο καθεται πανω στο double οχι στο single που λες.
> Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν θα εχει εγκρινει ακόμα μάλλον.


ουπς, sorry, γράφτε λάθος...

Η Οn πάντως δίνει ISDN γραμμές.

----------


## nektariosko

> Αν δεν βγαλει πακετο με 2 γραμμες για να τσιμπησει ISDN πελατες οπως εμενα ,και 10 ευρω το μηνα η HOL την εχει πολυ άσχημα...


ρε Γιωργο που το ειδες???εγω εχω fixed.voice απο hol με 2 νουμερα 213χχχχχχχχ βεβαια πλεον οσα εινα σε pstn δεν δινει δευτερο οπως εδινε..
σε isdn ομως δινει.

σημειωση¨οποιος θελει να βαλει την fixed τηλεφωνια της χολ μεσα στον αστερισκ χωρις σιπουρες και και καρτες ας στειλει πμ να του δωκω οδηγιες και καλη τυχη ..

----------


## nektariosko

> VIVODI στο δευτερο χρονο με μοναδικο προβλημα την αλαγη εξοπλισμου απο το απαραδεκτο vood στο καρακλειδωμενο st780wl το οποιο δεν γυρναει και σε 10ρα ιπ που να χτυπιεσαι triple play με δωρεαν αστικα υπεραστικα και για αυτο το χρονο με 29 γιουργια δεν νομιζο οτι υπαρχει καλυτερη προσφορα 
> στα μειων το support το οποιο ειναι εντελως για τον που@@@ ο μονος τροπος για να κανεις τη δουλεια σου με δαυτους ειναι να πας στο χαλανδρι ετοιμος να τους βαλεις φωτια


γιαυτο πουλιεται πολλα τα προβληματα με το τριπλε πλεϊ της..και τωρα με το κουαντ πλεϊ της ακομα ψαχνουν πως θα δουλεψει αυτο που διαφημιζουν..  ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Αν δεν βγαλει πακετο με 2 γραμμες για να τσιμπησει ISDN πελατες οπως εμενα ,και 10 ευρω το μηνα η HOL την εχει πολυ άσχημα...
> 
> 
> ρε Γιωργο που το ειδες???εγω εχω fixed.voice απο hol με 2 νουμερα 213χχχχχχχχ βεβαια πλεον οσα εινα σε pstn δεν δινει δευτερο οπως εδινε..
> σε isdn ομως δινει.
> 
> σημειωση¨οποιος θελει να βαλει την fixed τηλεφωνια της χολ μεσα στον αστερισκ χωρις σιπουρες και και καρτες ας στειλει πμ να του δωκω οδηγιες και καλη τυχη ..


βρε Νεκταριε ολα καλα αυτα που λες αλλα δεν γραφει για isdn στο site μηπως κανεις λαθος κ η χολ δεν δινει isdn?

----------


## nektariosko

στους εταιρικους σιγουρα δινει..
αλλα το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα εχεις τα δυο σου νουμερα απο την στιγμη που εχεις isdn, και η συνδεσμολογια θα ειναι η ιδια..

----------


## compiler

:: 

Εμένα ο ΟΤΕ μου εκοψε μια γραμμή που είχα στην εταιρεία του πατέρα μου χωρίς λόγω και καμμια προειδοποίηση πρίν.
Ειχα σταθερό του ΟΤΕ στο χώρο μου και θα μπορούσα να πάρω οπου θέλω και να χρεώσω τον αλλο πελάτη τους που μετακομίζει στην πολυκατοικία.
Στο νέο ακρο κούμπωσα αλλα δεν το εχουν φτιάξει !
8 μέρες τώρα χωρις γραμμές καθώς όλα περνούσαν απο 1 κύκλωμα (voice - internet).
Πρώτη βλάβη μου εδωσαν πρόβλημα στην χωνευτή ! ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΠΛΕΚΑΝ ... !
2η βλάβη δεν εχουν ακόμη απαντήσει.

Εαν δεν ημουν εγω στη μέση να ξέρω θα γινόταν κουβέϊτ !

Τωρα ετοιμάζομαι για γερή μύνηση στον ΟΤΕ.

---------------------------------------------

ISDN στους οικιακούς δεν δίνουν. 2 POTS δίνουν. Μονο στους εταιρικούς η ΟΝ δίνει τα 2 κανάλια να είναι συνοπτικά και επίσης στους οικιακούς δεν ειναι μια bri αλλα 2 αναλογικές ...

Εγω στο χώρο μου εχω μια ON και μια VIVODI.
Ο ΟΤΕ καθυστερεί πάρα πολύ και απορίπτει και συχνά της αιτήσεις. Δεν σου λένε ψέματα !
Εγω ετρωγα απόριψη 8 μήνες μεχρι που εγινα μπίλιες με τον ΟΤΕ.
Απλα εγω εχω την τύχη να βλέπω wcrm και cardex με τα μάτια μου και να ξέρω αν με δουλεύει ο πάροχος η οχι.

Σύντομα ετοιμάζομαι να κουμπώσω και 3η adsl. Ενοείτε πως όλες γίνονται load balancing  ::

----------


## commando

το cardex παλι τι ειναι?Δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι αποριφθηκα απο το wcrm αυτο υποστηριξε ο υπαλληλος,απλα προχωρησα σε ενεργειες και αμεσως επιληφθηκαν,ισως γιατι ειδαν username commando,και φοβηθηκαν εκρηκτικα δολιοφθορες και αλλες καταστασεις....

----------


## Vigor

::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> 


Αν γελάς επειδή τρομάξανε με το username: commando, την επόμενη φορά που θα παραγγείλεις κανά DSL δώσε username: Rocky Balboa!!! 
 ::

----------


## commando

Δεν ειναι κ αστειο ολοι μαλλον πηγαν Φορθνετ και εχει μπουκωσει.
Ηδη πολλοι αναφερουν οτι γινεται TS σε rapidshare και online game serves
http://www.leecher.gr/cgi-bin/smokeping ... rt-servers


http://anana.irc.gr/cgi-bin/smokeping.c ... iscali-fra

Για του λογου το αληθες θα τους βαλω και εγω στα στατιστικα και βλεπουμε αν κ τα φαινομενα δεν απατουν.


http://10.15.169.10:8080/sensor.htm?timeout=60&id=78
και
http://10.15.169.10:8080/sensor.htm?gr7 ... t=60&id=77

----------


## bedazzled

Torrent tracker (?)  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Update 
η διασυνδεση με εξωτερικο παρουσιαζει βελτιωση
http://10.15.169.10:8080/sensor.htm?gr8 ... 65=1&id=77
Η συνδεση με ΑΙΧ ακομα gtp
Εdit
Λογω του οτι στο μεσοδιαστημα εδω κ μερικες μερες εχω την ιδιοτητα του μετοχου της Forthnet θα προσπαθησω οσο το δυνατον να απεχω εδω ,απο το πιο δημοφιλες ενσυρματο τοπικ του AWMN ,γιατι εχει σημασια για μενα εκτος απο το να ειμαι να φαινομαι και 100% αμεροληπτος απεναντι στους ISP ,ελπιζω αυτο να το απεδειξα.
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για την κατανοηση.

----------


## MAuVE

> εχω την ιδιοτητα του μετοχου της Forthnet ..... αμεροληπτος απεναντι στους ISP


Αν οι μετοχές σου αντιπροσωπεύουν ποσοστό του ΜΚ μικρότερο από το 5%, τότε δεν κινδυνεύεις....

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> εχω την ιδιοτητα του μετοχου της Forthnet ..... αμεροληπτος απεναντι στους ISP
> 
> 
> Αν οι μετοχές σου αντιπροσωπεύουν ποσοστό του ΜΚ μικρότερο από το 5%, τότε δεν κινδυνεύεις....


0,000026%  ::

----------


## commando

Απο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=248879



```
Σε συνέχεια μας ενημέρωσης προς την επενδυτική κοινότητα σχετικά με τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα για το εννεάμηνο και το Γ ΤΡ’ 2008 του ομίλου της WIND Ελλάς, σημειώνουμε ότι: 

Στη διάρκεια της υπό εξέτασης περιόδου: 

Για τον Όμιλο WIND Ελλάς (περιλαμβάνει και τα αποτελέσματα της Tellas): 
Τα συνολικά έσοδα για το εννεάμηνο του 2008 (1/1/2008 – 30/9/2008) ανήλθαν σε €959 εκ αυξημένα κατά 8%. Τα συνολικά έσοδα του Γ’ ΤΡ.2008 ανήλθαν σε €340 εκ.
Τα κέρδη προ φόρων, τόκων και αποσβέσεων (EBITDA) για το 2008 (1/1/2008 – 30/9/2008) ανήλθαν σε € 321εκ. για την περίοδο αυξημένα κατά 0,5%. Αντίστοιχα για το τρίμηνο, ανήλθαν σε €130εκ.


Το περιθώριο κέρδους (EBITDA margin) επί των συνολικών εσόδων για το εννεάμηνο του 2008 (1/1/2008 – 30/9/2008) διαμορφώθηκε στο 33,4% σε σύγκριση με 35,9% το 2007

Για τη WIND Ελλάς (αφορά μόνο στην κινητή τηλεφωνία): 
Η πελατειακή βάση της εταιρείας σημείωσε ετήσια αύξηση της τάξης του 14% και διαμορφώθηκε στα 5.048 εκατ. πελάτες. Στη διάρκεια του Γ’ ΤΡ.2008 απέκτησε 212.722 νέους πελάτες.
Η συνολική εξερχόμενη κίνηση σημείωσε περαιτέρω αύξηση κατά 9,7% για τους πρώτους εννέα μήνες του 2008 ξεπερνώντας τα 3.55δις λεπτά χρήσης
Τα έσοδα από υπηρεσίες data και μηνύματα αυξήθηκαν κατά 24% σε ετήσια βάση, ξεπερνώντας τα €65 εκατ. στο εννεάμηνο 2008.

Για την Tellas: 
Ο ρυθμός απόκτησης νέων πελατών Double Play είναι ιδιαίτερα ενθαρρυντικός καθώς στο τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου 2008 η εταιρεία είχε 142.258 LLU πελάτες σε σύγκριση με 48.912 LLU πελάτες στο τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου 2007.
Τα συνολικά έσοδα εννεάμηνου 2008 (1/1/2008 – 30/9/2008) αυξήθηκαν κατά 5,3% φτάνοντας τα €94,4 εκατ.
```

Αντε να δουμε ο τσιγκουνης θα δωσει παλι πισω το unlimited proxy?

----------


## commando

και συνεχιζουμε τα προστιμα μας ζαλιζουν πραγματικα..
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_art ... 008_292490

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

κάποτε παρακολουθούσα το τοπικ άλλα πέρασε πολύς καιρός από τότε 
τελικα ποιον παροχο έχεις προτιμήσει περιμένεις ακόμα? δεν είναι ειρωνεία απο περιέργεια ρωτάω γιατι μετα απο 2 χρονια σε vivo αν και είμαι απο τους λίγους ευχαριστημένους δεν βλέπω το λόγο να περιμένω τιποτα εκτος αν βάλουν οπτικη ινα 
όλοι τα ίδια σκατά είναι η έχεις καλή γραμμή η αλλιώς έμπλεξες όποιον παροχο και να έχεις

----------


## commando

> κάποτε παρακολουθούσα το τοπικ άλλα πέρασε πολύς καιρός από τότε


Αυτο το τοπικ δεν πεθαινει ποτε μεχρι να πεθανουν ολοι οι ISPηδες χαχα.
Η πρωτη ADSL μου ηταν Αλτεκ over OTE ISDN επαιζε μονο G.DMT 7/0.8 στο ιδιο σπιτι αλλα σε PSTN τωρα ειναι Forthnet που ειναι παντα ADSL2+ και με καρφωτο SNR απο DMT tool στο Siemens SL2-141 ειναι 


```
Statistics	Downstream	Upstream
Line Rate	13759 Kbps	1020 Kbps
Noise Margin	1.3 dB	   6.6 dB
Line Atten   32.0 dB     14.1 dB
```

Oποτε ειμαι οκ απλα η Forthnet δεν ειναι οκ με τον AIX και εχει TS απο September,ειτε θα φτιαξει ειτε οι Αραβες θα την πουλησουν απλα πραγματα.λολ
Για τα αλλα εχεις δικιο ολοι οι ISP ειναι για τα μπαζα,ο ΟΤΕ ειναι για τα μπαζα.Η μονη λυση θα ηταν ο Εφραιμ να γινει προεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ για μενα.

----------


## commando

H Hol ανακοινωσε αποτελεσματα και οτι μπορει μεχρι τελους του χρονου να βγει με θετικο προσημο επιτελους.
Εγω λεω ντροπη στην Ιντρακομ που ενω παει καλα παει να βγαλει απο τη μυγα ξυγκι κ μπορει να απολυσει 200 ατομα δηλαδη μια Altec No2.Εγω και οι γνωστοι μου της κανουμε εμπαργκο να μαθει.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=249014

----------


## compiler

> H Hol ανακοινωσε αποτελεσματα και οτι μπορει μεχρι τελους του χρονου να βγει με θετικο προσημο επιτελους.
> Εγω λεω ντροπη στην Ιντρακομ που ενω παει καλα παει να βγαλει απο τη μυγα ξυγκι κ μπορει να απολυσει 200 ατομα δηλαδη μια Altec No2.Εγω και οι γνωστοι μου της κανουμε εμπαργκο να μαθει.
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=249014


H intracom δεν πάει και τόσο καλα ...
Εχει θεωρητικά κέρδη διότι φτιάχνει τους εξοπλισμούς για την hol !!! Μεχρι και ανακληση αδειών εκαναν το καλοκαίρι.
Παει καλά λογιστικά... 
Και εχει χάσει και κάποια κομμάτια που επι ΠΑΣΟΚ την ταϊζαν καλά. Δεν ειναι πολιτικό το θέμα. Απλα για να δούμε την περίοδο και πρίν πόσα χρόνια.
Οχι φυσικά οτι επι ΝΔ δεν εχει πάρει και πάλι καλές δουλειές... Αλλα οχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό...
Οπως και η acn λόγω του οτι σταμάτησε το κράτος να της χώνει γερά εχασε το δημόσιο που κονομαγε επι χρόνια και την αφησαν να κλείσει και να βυθιστεί.
Εισαι σίγουρος οτι θα απολήσουν κόσμο ? Δεν εχω ακουσει κάτι απο μεσα απο την hol ...

----------


## commando

οχι δες το αλλο ποστ μου 200 ατομα απο Ιντρακομ λεει οχι απο HOL ,καλως ηρθες.

----------


## compiler

Το διάβασα ! Εννοω πως οι πηγές μου απο hol δεν μου εχουν αναφέρει κάτι ... Ξέρεις τα νέα διαδίδονται γρήγορα μεσα στον ομιλο ...  :: 

Λογω παρα σοβαρων υποχρεωσεων εχω μεινει λίγο εκτος ... Αλλα σιγά σιγά θα ξανανέβω στο πλοίο  ::

----------


## Vigor

> σημειωση¨οποιος θελει να βαλει την fixed τηλεφωνια της χολ μεσα στον αστερισκ χωρις σιπουρες και και καρτες ας στειλει πμ να του δωκω οδηγιες και καλη τυχη ..


Αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα, όπου η VOIP γραμμή που δίνει η Vivodi παίζει με 10άρα IP, έχει καταφέρει κανείς να την κάνει να παίξει παράλληλα με το AWMN?

----------


## commando

Μπηκαν και στη HOL περιπου 40 δωρεαν χωρες οπως η ανταγωνιστρια Forthnet.Σημειωτεον οτι μπηκε για πρωτη φορα στην ιστορια η Πολωνια.
Δεν υπηρξε ανακοινωση κατα τυχη το ειδα σημερα.!!!!


```
. Αργεντινή, Aυστραλία, Αυστρία, Βέλγιο, Γαλλία, Γερμανία, Γκουάμ, Γκίρσνεϋ, Δανία, Ιρλανδία, Ισλανδία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία, ΗΠΑ, Καναδάς, Κανάριοι Νήσοι, Κίνα, Κύπρος, Λουξεμβούργο, Μαλαισία, Μεγάλη Βρετανία, Νέα Ζηλανδία, Νήσοι Χριστουγέννων, Νήσος Κόκος, Νορβηγία, Ουγγαρία, Ολλανδία, Πολωνία, Πορτογαλία, Πουέρτο Ρίκο, Ρωσία, Σιγκαπούρη, Τσεχία, Χονγκ Κονγκ, Σουηδία, Ταϊβάν, Τουρκία, Παρθένοι Νήσοι Αμερικής.
```

Λογικα αν βαλει Βουλγαρια Ρουμανια που ενδιαφερει πολυ,θα περασει πολυ μπροστα σε ενεργοποιησεις.

----------


## bedazzled

> Μπηκαν και στη HOL περιπου 40 δωρεαν χωρες οπως η ανταγωνιστρια Forthnet.Σημειωτεον οτι μπηκε για πρωτη φορα στην ιστορια η Πολωνια.
> Δεν υπηρξε ανακοινωση κατα τυχη το ειδα σημερα.!!!!
> 
> 
> ```
> . Αργεντινή, Aυστραλία, Αυστρία, Βέλγιο, Γαλλία, Γερμανία, Γκουάμ, Γκίρσνεϋ, Δανία, Ιρλανδία, Ισλανδία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία, ΗΠΑ, Καναδάς, Κανάριοι Νήσοι, Κίνα, Κύπρος, Λουξεμβούργο, Μαλαισία, Μεγάλη Βρετανία, Νέα Ζηλανδία, Νήσοι Χριστουγέννων, Νήσος Κόκος, Νορβηγία, Ουγγαρία, Ολλανδία, Πολωνία, Πορτογαλία, Πουέρτο Ρίκο, Ρωσία, Σιγκαπούρη, Τσεχία, Χονγκ Κονγκ, Σουηδία, Ταϊβάν, Τουρκία, Παρθένοι Νήσοι Αμερικής.
> ```
> 
> Λογικα αν βαλει Βουλγαρια Ρουμανια που ενδιαφερει πολυ,θα περασει πολυ μπροστα σε ενεργοποιησεις.





> H Hol ανακοινωσε αποτελεσματα και οτι μπορει μεχρι τελους του χρονου να βγει με θετικο προσημο επιτελους.
> Εγω λεω ντροπη στην Ιντρακομ που ενω παει καλα παει να βγαλει απο τη μυγα ξυγκι κ μπορει να απολυσει 200 ατομα δηλαδη μια Altec No2.*Εγω και οι γνωστοι μου της κανουμε εμπαργκο να μαθει.*
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=249014


Make up your mind!  ::   :: 
Πολωνέζικο γουνάκι VS Απολύσεις σημειώσατε 1  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Μπηκαν και στη HOL περιπου 40 δωρεαν χωρες οπως η ανταγωνιστρια Forthnet.Σημειωτεον οτι μπηκε για πρωτη φορα στην ιστορια η Πολωνια.
> Δεν υπηρξε ανακοινωση κατα τυχη το ειδα σημερα.!!!!
> 
> 
> ```
> . Αργεντινή, Aυστραλία, Αυστρία, Βέλγιο, Γαλλία, Γερμανία, Γκουάμ, Γκίρσνεϋ, Δανία, Ιρλανδία, Ισλανδία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία, ΗΠΑ, Καναδάς, Κανάριοι Νήσοι, Κίνα, Κύπρος, Λουξεμβούργο, Μαλαισία, Μεγάλη Βρετανία, Νέα Ζηλανδία, Νήσοι Χριστουγέννων, Νήσος Κόκος, Νορβηγία, Ουγγαρία, Ολλανδία, Πολωνία, Πορτογαλία, Πουέρτο Ρίκο, Ρωσία, Σιγκαπούρη, Τσεχία, Χονγκ Κονγκ, Σουηδία, Ταϊβάν, Τουρκία, Παρθένοι Νήσοι Αμερικής.
> ```
> ...


Tρίχα από γουνάκι, σέρνει commando

----------


## commando

απιστευτο με φοβηθηκε η Ιντρακομ κ "ανοιξε" τις αγορες...

----------


## bedazzled

> απιστευτο με φοβηθηκε η Ιντρακομ κ "ανοιξε" τις αγορες...






> Καλάμι
> Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια
> 
> Το καλάμι ή καλαμιά είναι κοινή ονομασία πολλών μονοκότυλων πολυετών συνήθως φυτών.
> 
> Τα καλάμια βρίσκονται σε τέλματα, έλη σε όχθες λιμνών, ποταμών, ρυακιών, χειμάρρων και σε ήρεμα νερά. Όλα γενικά τα φυτά που χαρακτηρίζονται σαν καλάμια έχουν ριζώματα ή παραφυάδες, τα φύλλα τους είναι μακριά ταινιοειδή και στο πάνω μέρος τους έχουν μία μακριά ταξιανθία.
> 
> Ο βλαστός είναι συμπαγής ή κοίλος, ξυλώδης, λυγίζει από τον αέρα και αυτό βοηθάει στη διασπορά των διαφόρων σπόρων του. Υπάρχουν πολλά είδη καλαμιών. Στην Ελλάδα βρίσκουμε τα εξής :
> 
> ...


  ::

----------


## mojiro

εάν έχει καβαλήσει δύο καλάμια πως τον λέμε;  ::

----------


## commando

Αυτο που θα καβαλησω συντομα θα ειναι κατι που σαν νεοπες θα χρειαστειτε πολυ compile να επιτυχετε....
O mojiro θα ειναι μαρτυρας μου κιολας....

----------


## compiler

> Αυτο που θα καβαλησω συντομα θα ειναι κατι που σαν νεοπες θα χρειαστειτε πολυ compile να επιτυχετε....
> O mojiro θα ειναι μαρτυρας μου κιολας....


Θα τους χρεώσω με την ώρα το compiling ομως να ξέρεις ...  ::

----------


## commando

Eπιβεβαιωνω και εγω για Forthnet οτι και ο AIX ξεμπουκωσε.

----------


## costas43gr

Πάντως η ΧΟΛ σέρνεται εδώ και λίγες μέρες...μπουκώσαμε.  ::

----------


## commando

> Πάντως η ΧΟΛ σέρνεται εδώ και λίγες μέρες...μπουκώσαμε.


αν μπορεις χωσε κανα στατιστικο προς rapidshare , eservers.de , ntua.gr. εχω δυνατοτητα να τεσταρω φορνετ,vivodi,otenet αλλα για Hol δεν εχω ακρη.Τhanks.
Μεσα στο επομενο δεκαπενθημερο θα γινουν οι ιστορικες αλλαγες στους Ελληνες ISP θα ειναι ισως η τελευταια μαχη για μερικους,διοτι αν δεν μπορεσουν να πιασουν την αγορα στις γιορτινες προσφορες ζητω που καηκανε.
Λογικα οι πιο απελπισμενοι θα βγαλουν τελευταιοι προσφορα αφου δουν τον ανταγωνισμο ωστε να μην εχουν αντιπαλο κ παλι δεν χρειαζεται να σας πω προσοχη σε ο,τι υπογραψετε.
Η μαχη θα γινει για τα δωρεαν κινητουμπολεπτα διοτι την iptv την εχουν γραμμενη,λογω γνωστης πονηριας του Ελληνα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> Πάντως η ΧΟΛ σέρνεται εδώ και λίγες μέρες...μπουκώσαμε. 
> 
> 
> αν μπορεις χωσε κανα στατιστικο προς rapidshare , eservers.de , ntua.gr. εχω δυνατοτητα να τεσταρω φορνετ,vivodi,otenet αλλα για Hol δεν εχω ακρη.Τhanks.
> Μεσα στο επομενο δεκαπενθημερο θα γινουν οι ιστορικες αλλαγες στους Ελληνες ISP θα ειναι ισως η τελευταια μαχη για μερικους,διοτι αν δεν μπορεσουν να πιασουν την αγορα στις γιορτινες προσφορες ζητω που καηκανε.
> Λογικα οι πιο απελπισμενοι θα βγαλουν τελευταιοι προσφορα αφου δουν τον ανταγωνισμο ωστε να μην εχουν αντιπαλο κ παλι δεν χρειαζεται να σας πω προσοχη σε ο,τι υπογραψετε.
> Η μαχη θα γινει για τα δωρεαν κινητουμπολεπτα διοτι την iptv την εχουν γραμμενη,λογω γνωστης πονηριας του Ελληνα.


Μέσα στις επόμενες 15 μέρες δεν θα γίνει ιδιαίτερη μάχη φοβάμαι, η αγορά έχει κάτσει σε όλα τα επίπεδα από την τρομοιστερία που προκάλεσαν τα κανάλια για την διεθνή οικονομική κρίση...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> ...


Αντιθέτως, λόγω κρίσης το κύμα φυγής προς εναλλακτικούς (LLU) θα ενταθεί ακόμα περισσότερο...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...


Κάπου διάβαζα για αναστροφή του κλίματος, που προήλθε από την φοβία της αξιοπιστίας των ενναλακτικών λόγο altec telecom...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Φοβία υπάρχει για τους μικρούς, οι μεγάλοι δεν κλείνουν τόσο εύκολα (εκτός αν γίνουμε Ισλανδία  :: ).

----------


## commando

Α κ να μη το ξεχασω ουσιαστικα γιορτινη ειναι η προσφορα ΟΝ ο,τι παρεις 19 μεχρι τον Ιουνιο...τωρα δεν θελω καν να σχολιασω αυτη τη προσφορα.....γιατι θα γινει πολυ flame

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=223917

----------


## lx911

Γενίκα επικρατεί ενα χάος σε όλους τους παρόχους.
Ολα τα call centers εχουν πάρει φωτιά για κάποιον λόγο..
Τις τελευταιες μερες η Tellas μου κανει κατι νερα
με αποσυνδέσεις! Απο BW παντος δοξα τον Αλλαχ
έχουμε ακόμα... βέβαια εγω εόμαι πάνω σε ένα
νεο BRAS και λογικα παιζει και αυτο τον ρολο του.
Κανένα mini-dslam θα βάλουνε ποτε;

----------


## commando

Για μενα φυγε οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις απο Τελλας.

----------


## bedazzled

> Για μενα φυγε οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις απο Τελλας.


Ναι, πήγαινε στην HOL ή στην Forthnet που μπουκώνουν όποτε τους καπνίσει...

hint: η Tellas μαζεύει περισσότερο «τηλεφωνάκηδες», παρά downloadάδες (όπως οι Forthnet/HOL) -> άρα δεν μπουκώνει τόσο εύκολα

----------


## fengi1

Ονομασία Παρόχου (ΙSP): Tellas
Εύρoς Ζώνης Δικτύου με το Εξωτερικό: 2.5 Gbps

Ονομασία Παρόχου (ΙSP): HOL
Εύρoς Ζώνης Δικτύου με το Εξωτερικό: 2,5 Gbps

Ονομασία Παρόχου (ΙSP): Forthnet
Εύρoς Ζώνης Δικτύου με το Εξωτερικό: 10 Gbps

Ονομασία Παρόχου (ΙSP): ΟΤΕ
Εύρoς Ζώνης Δικτύου με το Εξωτερικό: 8.5 Gbps

Ονομασία Παρόχου (ΙSP): Vivodi
Εύρoς Ζώνης Δικτύου με το Εξωτερικό: 1200Mbps

Ονομασία Παρόχου (ΙSP): Net One
Εύρoς Ζώνης Δικτύου με το Εξωτερικό: 1Gbps

----------


## bedazzled

> Κανένα mini-dslam θα βάλουνε ποτε;


Έρχεται, από 1/1/2009 ολοκληρώνεται το merge ΟΤΕ - Deutsche Telekom.  ::

----------


## cdthelw

> Ονομασία Παρόχου (ΙSP): Tellas
> Εύρoς Ζώνης Δικτύου με το Εξωτερικό: 2.5 Gbps
> 
> Ονομασία Παρόχου (ΙSP): HOL
> Εύρoς Ζώνης Δικτύου με το Εξωτερικό: 2,5 Gbps
> 
> Ονομασία Παρόχου (ΙSP): Forthnet
> Εύρoς Ζώνης Δικτύου με το Εξωτερικό: 10 Gbps
> 
> ...


Απο εδώ 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14462



> Α) Σύνδεση στο Ιnternet
> 
> 
> 1) EΔΕΤ -----------------> 20 Gbps με Ιταλία-Αυστρία GEANT (υλοποίηση OTEGlobe)
> 2) Otenet ---------------> 17 Gbps* (OTEGlobe)
> 3) Forthnet -------------> 15 Gbps (Telecom Italia, C&W, Tiscali, Level3)
> 4) HOL ------------------> 5.6 Gbps (OTEGlobe, Verizon, Global Crossing, Level3)
> 5) TELLAS ---------------> 5.0 Gbps (Wind Italy, OTEGlobe, Verizon)
> 6) ALTECTELECOMS --------> 1.9 Gbps* (OTEGlobe, MedN Seabone)
> ...


RIP Altec&Lannet Βέβαια .

----------


## commando

Οταν εισαι Αραβας και εχεις δωσει 1 δις για τη Φορνετ και το μεριδιο σου τωρα κανει 50 εκατομυρια και δεν φευγεις παει να πει,οτι κατι μαγειρευεται...
Η Ηol βαζει στα αποτελεσματα τις εκρεμμεις αιτησεις και η Voda τις προενεργοποιημενες διαφημιστικες CU!
Παντως,η τηλεοραση μου εχει πνιγει στη διαφημιση Voda και σκαψιματα HOL τι περιμενουν δηλαδη οτι μασαμε κουτοχορτο?Eλεος να δουμε λιγο TV oχι διαφημιση με λιγο προγραμμα.
Σωστος ο Fengi εδω με τα τορεντ και το CS ειχαμε μπουκωσει το 15Gbps της Φορνετ απο Telia kai Τιscali και θελουν κ iptv εδω το webtv.awmn και θελει 4mbit μονο...
Δε σφαξανε εκαστος στο ειδος του. Novitsa απο το διαστημα και ας βαλουν PVR on demand αλλα οχι απο το καλωδιο.Σιγα μην αφησω μανα κορη να μου τρωνε το bandwith...που λεμε τωρα.
Bεβαια ελευθερη αγορα ειναι ο καθενας κρινει μονος του.Εγω αν ειχα εμπιστοσυνη και 22/1mbit statistics ΟΝ θα εβαζα.

----------


## Neuro

Άντε να μπούνε όλοι στο GRIX, γιατί στο εσωτερικό ιδικά έχουμε μπουκώσει. Ήδη η 4thnet έχει ανασάνει λίγο τον τελευταίο καιρό που έχει και αυτή τη σύνδεση πέρα από το AIX.

----------


## bedazzled

> Άντε να μπούνε όλοι στο GRIX, γιατί στο εσωτερικό ιδικά έχουμε μπουκώσει. Ήδη η 4thnet έχει ανασάνει λίγο τον τελευταίο καιρό που έχει και αυτή τη σύνδεση πέρα από το AIX.


Επιτέλους ένα εναλλακτικό IX! Έπεσε κι αυτό το μονοπώλιο.  ::

----------


## commando

Αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι οι φοιτητες να κανουν τι δουλεια τους και να μη seedaroun τορρεντς..

----------


## commando

*FORTHNET Αποτελέσματα 3ου τριμήνου 08, ανακοίνωση πρόσφατων εξελίξεων.
- Η Forthnet πέρασε σε θετικό EBITDA στο 3ο τρίμηνο του '08. (εξαιρουμένης της ΝOVA)
- 25,8% αύξηση εσόδων στο 3ο τρίμηνο του '08 (εξαιρουμένης της NOVA)
- 26,1 χιλιάδες νέοι συνδρομητές ΑΠΤΒ στο 3ο τρίμηνο του '08
- 32% μερίδιο στις νέες ενεργοποιήσεις ΑΠΤΒ του 3ου τριμήνου
- 172 χιλιάδες ενεργοί πελάτες ΑΠΤΒ στο τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου '08
- 196 χιλιάδες ενεργοί συνδρομητές ΑΠΤΒ στο τέλος Νοεμβρίου '08
- Η ενοποίηση της NOVA ξεκίνησε από 1/9/2008
- 4,5% αύξηση της πελατειακής βάσης της NOVA
- Βελτίωση των Οικονομικών Αποτελεσμάτων της NOVA για το τρίμηνο Ιουλίου-Σεπτεμβρίου '08.
- Τα προϊόντα και οι υπηρεσίες της NOVA διατίθενται τώρα μέσω του δικτύου καταστημάτων λιανικής της Forthnet.*

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=251712

----------


## nc

> [b]FORTHNET Αποτελέσματα 3ου τριμήνου 08, ανακοίνωση πρόσφατων εξελίξεων.
> .........
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=251712


Σκέφτεσαι να αγοράσεις μετοχές?  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> [b]FORTHNET Αποτελέσματα 3ου τριμήνου 08, ανακοίνωση πρόσφατων εξελίξεων.
> .........
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=251712
> 
> 
> Σκέφτεσαι να αγοράσεις μετοχές?





> Λογω του οτι στο μεσοδιαστημα εδω κ μερικες μερες εχω την ιδιοτητα του μετοχου της Forthnet θα προσπαθησω οσο το δυνατον να απεχω εδω ,απο το πιο δημοφιλες ενσυρματο τοπικ του AWMN ,γιατι εχει σημασια για μενα εκτος απο το να ειμαι να φαινομαι και 100% αμεροληπτος απεναντι στους ISP ,ελπιζω αυτο να το απεδειξα.
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για την κατανοηση.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> [b]FORTHNET Αποτελέσματα 3ου τριμήνου 08, ανακοίνωση πρόσφατων εξελίξεων.
> .........
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=251712
> 
> 
> Σκέφτεσαι να αγοράσεις μετοχές?


Τις πουλησα 0,95 απο 0,83 οταν θα ξαναγορασω θα το καταλαβεις γιατι δεν θα γραφω σαυτο το τοπικ χεχε!

----------


## compiler

Εκανα κι εγω κάτι γρήγορες πράξεις αλλα δεν αξίζουν οι τηλεπικοινωνίες για παιχνίδι ρε παλικαρε ...
Ειναι σαν να παίζεις πολύ πολύ αργή ρουλέτα ...  :: 

To topic αρχιζει και γίνεται Ελληνες Τζογαδόροι  ::

----------


## commando

ναι οντως κ σε περιοδο κρισης επικινδυνο ας καθαρισουν τα 4 τελευταια οφ τοπικ αν θελουν οι μοντς,  ::

----------


## commando

Oπως αναμενοταν εγινε κ προσφορα triple play μισοτιμη
http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sc.aspx?c=10011583

----------


## tripkaos

ναι για 3 μηνες ομως η μιση τιμη στην νοβα,μετα κανονικα και με συμβαση 12 μηνες

----------


## compiler

Τι triple play ?
Απλα μεταπώληση στη nova κάνουν ... Δεν δίνουν iptv !
Για αλλη μια φορά η forthnet πίσω απο τις εξελίξεις ...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Τι triple play ?
> Απλα μεταπώληση στη nova κάνουν ... Δεν δίνουν iptv !
> Για αλλη μια φορά η forthnet πίσω απο τις εξελίξεις ...


Είναι μέτοχος και βαφτίζει το ψάρι κρέας (DVB-S -> "IPTV")  ::

----------


## compiler

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> Τι triple play ?
> Απλα μεταπώληση στη nova κάνουν ... Δεν δίνουν iptv !
> Για αλλη μια φορά η forthnet πίσω απο τις εξελίξεις ... 
> 
> 
> Είναι μέτοχος και βαφτίζει το ψάρι κρέας (DVB-S -> "IPTV")


Αποφασίσαμε να συστήσουμε εξεταστική επιτροπή στο awmn και να τον καλέσουμε για εξηγήσεις.
Forthnetπαίδι ! χαχαχαχ

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> ...





> Για τα αλλα εχεις δικιο ολοι οι ISP ειναι για τα μπαζα,ο ΟΤΕ ειναι για τα μπαζα.
> *Η μονη λυση θα ηταν ο Εφραιμ να γινει προεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ για μενα.*

----------


## compiler

χαχαχαχα

----------


## commando

To triple play δεν ειναι κατοχυρωμενος ορος απο IEEE αλλα μαρκετινιστικος ορος,με την ιδια εννοια η Vivodi θα επρεπε να φαει προστιμο διοτι λεει quad play ενω κανονικα επρεπε να εχει κυψελες και αδειοδοτηση στα 900 ή 1800.
Μεσα στο 3play ειναι κ το VOD απο sat απο εντολη ip με καταλληλη συσκευη,λογικα ο αρχηγος της Φορνετ θα παει Κινα να βρει την καλυτερη και μετα θα την πασαρει....ετσι δεν θα χανει κ ο πελατας τα πολυτιμα 4-8 mbit data HD streaming απο τη dsl.
Eπισης σορρυ  ::  για το λαθος που εγραψα οτι η ΗOL εχει απεριοριστους 38 προορισμους,επεσα θυμα μαρκετινγκ ειναι 38 με αστικη χρεωση κ 26  ::  απεριοριστοι αρα καμμια σχεση.

----------


## bedazzled

> με την ιδια εννοια η Vivodi θα επρεπε να φαει προστιμο διοτι λεει quad play ενω κανονικα επρεπε να εχει κυψελες και αδειοδοτηση στα 900 ή 1800.


Καμιά προφητεία πότε θα προωθήσουν τέτοιες μινι-κυψέλες, διαθέτει το κατάστημα;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, αλλά δεν θα πάρω  ::  

(άσε που έχω σχέδιο να γίνω πρόεδρος σε άλλο σύλλογο τον Οκτώμβρη του 2013)  ::

----------


## commando

O Eφραιμ δεν θα γινει προεδρος οχι τον κοκκινο οκτωβρη ουτε τον κοκκινο Μαη

----------


## bedazzled

commando for ΕΕΤΤ president, θα βάλει και φίλτρα για τα .*tr*  ::

----------


## ice

Διαγνωστικό για ISPs
Εργαλείο της Google ελέγχει για τυχόν παρεμβολές στις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις


Σε συνεργασία με δύο μη κερδοσκοπικούς φορείς, η Google παρουσίασε ένα εργαλείο το οποίο επιτρέπει στους χρήστες να αντιληφθούν κατά πόσο ο ISP (πάροχος πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο) επιβραδύνει επίτηδες το κατέβασμα ή το ανέβασμα συγκεκριμένων αρχείων.

Η διαγνωστική υπηρεσία, με την ονομασία Measurment Lab ή M-Lab («εργαστήριο μετρήσεων) είναι η τελευταία εξέλιξη στο ευρύτερο ζήτημα της «ουδετερότητας του Διαδικτύου», που τείνει να λάβει μεγάλες διαστάσεις στις ΗΠΑ.

Σύμφωνα με την αρχή της ουδετερότητας -την οποία παραβιάζουν πολλές εταιρείες- οι ISP δεν επιτρέπεται να κάνουν διακρίσεις και να επιβάλλουν περιορισμούς στη διακίνηση περιεχομένου μέσω των δικτύων τους.

Πέρυσι, για παράδειγμα, η Ομοσπονδιακή Επιτροπή Επικοινωνιών των ΗΠΑ (FCC) έκρινε ένοχη την εταιρεία δικτυακών υπηρεσιών Comcast επειδή επιβράδυνε τεχνητά το κατέβασμα αρχείων με το δημοφιλές σύστημα BitTorrent.

To βασικό επιχείρημα των ISP είναι ότι αυτή η «αστυνόμευση» των συνδέσεων είναι απαραίτητη προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί υπερφόρτωση των δικτύων. Από την αντίπαλη πλευρά, οι υπέρμαχοι της ουδετερότητας κάνουν λόγο για κρυφές διακρίσεις με βάσει αυθαίρετα κριτήρια των εταιρειών.

Το M-Lab αναμένεται τώρα να φέρει τη Google σε σύγκρουση με τις εταιρείες διαδικτυακών υπηρεσιών.

«Όταν μια διαδικτυακή εφαρμογή δεν λειτουργεί όπως θα έπρεπε, 'ή η σύνδεσή σας συμπεριφέρεται παράξενα, πώς μπορείς να καταλάβεις αν το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στον ISP, στην εφαρμογή, το PC ή σε κάτι άλλο;» εξηγεί ο αποκαλούμενος «πατέρας του Διαδικτύου» Βιντ Σερφ, o οποίος εργάζεται σήμερα στη Google.

H υποδομή του Measurment Lab αποτελείται από 36 εξειδικευμένους διακομιστές σε 12 τοποθεσίες των ΗΠΑ και της Ευρώπης. Υλοποιείται από τη Google σε συνεργασία με την αμερικανική «δεξαμενή σκέψης» New America Foubdation και τη μη κερδοσκοπική ερευνητική κοινοπραξία PlanetLab.

Η πρώτη εταιρεία διαδικτυακών υπηρεσιών που αναμένεται να μπει στο στόχαστρο του M-Lab είναι η αμερικανική Cox Communicatiobs, η οποία ανακοίνωσε την Τετάρτη την πρόθεσή της να εφαρμόσει ένα σύστημα που δίνει προτεραιότητα στο «χρονοευαίσθητο» περιεχόμενο όπως οι ιστοσελίδες και το ζωντανό βίντεο, ενώ θα καθυστερεί τεχνητά άλλου είδους αρχεία, όπως αυτά που ανταλλάσσουν μεταξύ τους οι χρήστες.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## commando

Πωπω θα μεινει η ΕΕΤΤ χωρις δουλεια,θα πηγαινει ο φιλτραδορος ISP κατευθειαν στη δικη με τα screenshots απο Google.
Αχ ποτε θα κατσει στο σκαμνι ενας ISP για το φιλτραρισμα,οχι πολλοι ΕΝΑΣ.Οχι για μενα για την φουκαριαρα την ευρυζωνικοτητα.

----------


## Vigor

*http://www.measurementlab.net/*

----------


## yorgos

> *http://www.measurementlab.net/*


Πρέπει να τα έχει δει κολιώμενα το σάϊτ από τις πολλές επισκέψεις, σέρνεται τραγικά  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

απλα δεν παιζει..το ριξανε...

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> commando profitis...   
> 
> 
> 
> κανε quote και τις προφητειες ντε...
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=277189

----------


## Vigor

So?

----------


## commando

Τιποτα απλα αναδημοσιευση κανω...
Βασικα σε ενα μηνα παιζει να κανω νεα προφητεια και να αλλαξει κ ο τιτλος του Thread μην αγορασετε απο εναλλακτικους γιατι δεν υπαρχουν πια...Ειναι τρελο σεναριο αλλα εχουν γινει κ χειροτερα λοοοολ

----------


## papashark

> Τιποτα απλα αναδημοσιευση κανω...
> Βασικα σε ενα μηνα παιζει να κανω νεα προφητεια και να αλλαξει κ ο τιτλος του Thread μην αγορασετε απο εναλλακτικους γιατι δεν υπαρχουν πια...Ειναι τρελο σεναριο αλλα εχουν γινει κ χειροτερα λοοοολ



Πάλι τις ίδιες βλακείες και τα ίδια ποζεριλίκια θα έχουμε ?

Αν αλλάξεις τον τίτλο και την μ@λ@κο-"προφητεία", τότε απλά θα αποδείξεις ότι τότε έκανες λάθος...

----------


## commando

τι λαθος εκανα,απεδειξα οτι με την κακη κινηση να εμπορευματοποιησει τον sproxy που ειχε η WIND και που βολευε ειδικα τους iphonaδες εστρεψε πολυ κοσμο σε αλλες εταιρειες εστω και απο αντιδραση,τωρα θα προσπαθησει με σουπερ πακετα all in one και παρτε κοσμε να τους κερδισει,αλλα στο marketing υπαρχει κατι που λεγεται brand loyalty,και ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι.  ::

----------


## commando

Το "ουτοπικο"για Ελλαδα μηνυμα της επιτροπου της Ε.Ε
http://ec.europa.eu/commission_barroso/ ... dex_en.htm

----------


## commando

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2009/03/ellas.html

----------


## commando

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=703553




> Κοινή ανακοίνωση Forthnet, Hellas Online, Tellas για διαφημιστική καμπάνια ΟΤΕ 
> 
> 
> 
> Σε κοινή ανακοίνωση αναφορικά με τη διαφημιστική καμπάνια του ΟΤΕ προέβησαν οι εταιρείες Forthnet, Hellas Online και Tellas. 
> 
> Η κοινή ανακοίνωση των τριών εταιρειών έχει ως εξής: 
> 
> «Η διαφημιστική καμπάνια που υλοποιεί η εταιρεία ΟΤΕ για το προϊόν ευρυζωνικού Internet που διαθέτει, με όχημα δήθεν το χιούμορ, δημιουργεί λάθος εντυπώσεις στους καταναλωτές και δυσφημεί τους παρόχους υπηρεσιών σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών, μέσω της γλώσσας αλλά κυρίως των συμβολισμών που χρησιμοποιεί. 
> ...

----------


## racer

Παρεπιπτόντως, "sharred" LLU πουλάει κανεις στην ελλάδα???

----------


## commando

oλοι πουλανε και η vivodi και η Forthnet και ολοι,ας μην το γραφουν και στα sites,εξαλλου οσοι εχουν idsns me MSN ειναι δυσκολο να ξεφυγουν προς αλλου οποτε μονο Ιντερνετ εχουν απο αλλο παροχεα,ο,τι εκανε η Αλτεκ δηλαδη δεν αλλαζει κατι.Βεβαια για ευνοητους λογους δεν το πουλανε μαζικα γιατι εχουν με full llu το απολυτο κερδος.

----------


## ALTAiR

> oλοι πουλανε και η vivodi και η Forthnet και ολοι,ας μην το γραφουν και στα sites,εξαλλου οσοι εχουν idsns me MSN ειναι δυσκολο να ξεφυγουν προς αλλου οποτε μονο Ιντερνετ εχουν απο αλλο παροχεα,ο,τι εκανε η Αλτεκ δηλαδη δεν αλλαζει κατι.Βεβαια για ευνοητους λογους δεν το πουλανε μαζικα γιατι εχουν με full llu το απολυτο κερδος.


Να συμπληρώσω ότι όλες οι εταιρείες που έχουνε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με κάμποσα νούμερα isdn, έχουνε κεφαλικό νούμερο όπως το λένε, που παίρνεις μόνο αυτό και το κέντρο το μοιράζει στα διάφορα εσωτερικά εκμεταλλευόμενο τις αρκετές γραμμές που πέφτουνε πάνω στο κεφαλικό νούμερο.
Για να πάρεις ένα νούμερο και να του δώσεις τηλεφωνία και internet από εναλλακτικό φορέα πρέπει να το αφαιρέσεις από τα προσκολλημένα νούμερα στο κεφαλικό. Που σημαίνει μείον 2 γραμμές από το κέντρο. Οπότε κανείς σχεδόν δε το κάνει.
Μόνο αν ανακοινώνεις σαν εταιρεία όλα τα νούμερα σου(χωρίς να έχεις κεφαλικό νούμερο) μπορείς και τα έχεις αδέσμευτα για εναλλακτικούς παρόχους. 
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι μιλάμε για μεγάλο αριθμό εταιρειών που δε θα μπουν στον κόπο να χάσουνε 2 γραμμές και ταυτόχρονα να περιμένουνε, να υποβάλλουνε χαρτιά, κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## costas43gr

Για τους παραπάνω λόγους η HOL προσφέρει πλέον το BDP (Bussines Double Play) για να λύσει αυτές τις ασυμβατότητες όσον αφορά το ISDN...Ο εξοπλισμός έχει τόσο FXO - FXS όσο και BRI εξόδους, για όλα τα κέντρα.
Στην πορεία θα δούμε πως θα πάει...

----------


## costas43gr

> Παρεπιπτόντως, "sharred" LLU πουλάει κανεις στην ελλάδα???


Μην το λες, ακόμα τέτοια έχω...  ::  και περιμένω την αναβάθμιση DSLAM...  ::

----------


## commando

Και οχι μονο αυτο παιρνεις πχ το support της forthnet και λες θελω αναβαθμιση προφιλ απο 1 πχ σε 8 και σου λενε αφου εχουμε 24/1 ελατε σε μας ,μα αφου εχουμε msn....ε δεν πειραζει ελατε εσεις...
Και η αλλη απατη πουθενα στην απεριοριστη τηλεφωνια δεν λενε οτι και τα φαξ ειναι απεριοριστα δηλαδη να βαλω σε πελατη μου που στελνει με ISDN με ενα ταπεινο usb ΤΑ128 6000 φαξ το μηνα να βαλει φορνετ και να μας ερθει λογαριασμος 20000ευρα (γιατι χρεωνουν τις κλησεις DATA/FAX) να αυτοκτονησουμε ολοι. 
Eλεος εναλλακτικοι ειπαμε αλλα οχι κουτοπονηροι,ελπιζω να τους βαλει στα ισα τους η επιτροπισα,γιατι απο την ελληνικη ΕΕΤΤ δεν βλεπω φως.

----------


## papashark

> Για τους παραπάνω λόγους η HOL προσφέρει πλέον το BDP (Bussines Double Play) για να λύσει αυτές τις ασυμβατότητες όσον αφορά το ISDN...Ο εξοπλισμός έχει τόσο FXO - FXS όσο και BRI εξόδους, για όλα τα κέντρα.
> Στην πορεία θα δούμε πως θα πάει...


Και πέφτεις στους βλάκες στις εμπορικές πωλήσεις, και υπόσχεσε στον ευατό σου να μην ξαναπάρεις ποτέ τηλέφωνο.

Πριν από κανα χρόνο έψαχνα για ενναλακτικό για έναν πελάτη μου που ήθελε 12 γραμμές τουλάχιστον. Όσους πήρα με ζάλησαν μετά για να ψωνίσω από αυτούς, πλην της ΗΟL που έπρεπε να παρακαλέσω για μια προσφορά...

----------


## costas43gr

> Και πέφτεις στους βλάκες στις εμπορικές πωλήσεις, και υπόσχεσαι στον εαυτό σου να μην ξαναπάρεις ποτέ τηλέφωνο.


... μάλλον από τα χαρτάκια στις κολόνες της ΔΕΗ βρίσκουν άτομα...  ::  Αν σου πω ιστορίες θα πέσεις από τα γέλια και τα κλάματα...

----------


## quam

> πλην της ΗΟL που έπρεπε να παρακαλέσω για μια προσφορά...


Αυτό μου είχε κάνει και εμένα εντύπωση. 
Τώρα πιά μου τηλεφωνούν τουλάχιστον 2 φορές το μήνα. 

Αλλά τι να το κάνεις ... κλειδομένο router δίνουν. 
Βοήθειά τους.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Και πέφτεις στους βλάκες στις εμπορικές πωλήσεις, και υπόσχεσε στον ευατό σου να μην ξαναπάρεις ποτέ τηλέφωνο.


Όπως εμένα που μου πουλήσανε αυτό το mp3όφωνο για παπάδες...

----------


## mojiro

υπάρχει κανένας πάροχος που να σου φέρνει γραμμή inet χωρίς να προϋποθέτει ότι έχεις γραμμή/νούμερο ΟΤΕ;

Υ.Γ. δε θέλω να μου έρθει τηλεφωνική γραμή, μόνο inet...

----------


## commando

> υπάρχει κανένας πάροχος που να σου φέρνει γραμμή inet χωρίς να προϋποθέτει ότι έχεις γραμμή/νούμερο ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Υ.Γ. δε θέλω να μου έρθει τηλεφωνική γραμή, μόνο inet...


Παντα θα κανεις πρωτα αιτηση ΟΤΕ για να ερθει γρηγορα το νουμερο και μετα διακοπη και σκετο ινετ,ξεκινα με HOL.

----------


## ysam

Ζητάς απλά ανενεργό βρόγχο. 

Ότι έκανα και εγώ που είναι καινούργια πολυκατοικία και δεν έχει καν ΟΤΕ, αγνό παρθένο μαλλί.

----------


## zabounis

για να μην τα ξαναγράφω δες εδω

----------


## commando

Μπορω να σου πω οταν ημουν στα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ το Φλεβαρη για ενα project οτι ενα μπαχαλο συνεχιζε να επικρατει με την μεταπτωση των γραμμων Συζευξις απο Altec στον OTE δηλαδη 7 μηνες μετα το κλεισιμο της Telecoms.H ζημια που εκανε σε χρονοωρες κυριως ειναι ανυπολογιστη και ειδα μονο support της ΟΤΕplus δεν τολμω να φανταστω τι γινεται στo Helpdesk του ιδιου του συζευξις.Τα μαγαζακια πρεπει να κλεισουν η Ελλαδιτσα αντεχει 3 ISP μονο.Oχι δηλαδη οτι δεν επαιζε ολοκληρο υπουργειο αλλα μου εκανε εντυπωση μετα απο 7 μηνες να ειναι τεχνικοι στους φορεις να κανουν μεταπτωσεις,μια γιατι το φαξ δεν επαιζε οι εισερχομενες πηγαιναν αλλου και τετοια θεματακια.Φαντασου η Αλτεκ να ειχε πανω απο 6% του συζευξις.
Ζαμπουνη ειχε δικιο ο gadgetakias για critical places οπως μαγαζια ΟΤΕ και μονο,ακου και τον παλιο.

----------


## commando

συνεχιζουν να ερχονται τα αποτελεσματα 2008...
http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=704065



> ΟΤΕ: Τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα με "άρωμα" Γερμανίας 
> 
> 
> 
> Τα πρώτα του οικονομικά αποτελέσματα με «άρωμα» Deutsche Telekom και συγχρόνως τον τελευταίο αμιγώς «ελληνικό» ισολογισμό θα δημοσιοποιήσει σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Από το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2009, η Deutsche Telekom που πλέον ελέγχει το 25% του ΟΤΕ θα ενοποιεί τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα του Οργανισμού στον ισολογισμό της και ήδη έχει αρχίσει η αποτύπωση των πρώτων συνεργιών μεταξύ των δύο ομίλων που μπορούν να εξασφαλίσουν περίπου 200 εκατ. ευρώ ετησίως ή περίπου 2 δισ. ευρώ σε διάστημα 10ετίας. Τα διεθνή τηλεπικοινωνιακά δίκτυα ΟΤΕ και Deutsche Telekom έχουν διασυνδεθεί προσφέροντας πρόσβαση σε τηλεπικοινωνιακές υποδομές που καλύπτουν ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη φθάνοντας μέχρι την άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού, ενώ σε εμπορικό επίπεδο ξεκίνησε η διάθεση του iPhone από την Cosmote στην Ελλάδα και από την Globul στη Βουλγαρία.
> 
> Τόσο σε ετήσια βάση, όσο και σε επίπεδο τέταρτου τριμήνου, πάντως, οι βασικοί καταλύτες της ανάπτυξης του ΟΤΕ αναμένεται να παραμείνουν η κινητή τηλεφωνία στις αγορές της Ελλάδας και γενικότερα των Βαλκανίων και ο περιορισμός του λειτουργικού κόστους του ομίλου. Σύμφωνα με τις συγκλίνουσες εκτιμήσεις επτά αναλυτών σε δημοσκόπηση του Dow Jones Newswires, ο ΟΤΕ ο ΟΤΕ στο δ΄ τρίμηνο του 2008 αναμένεται να εμφανίσει κέρδη 124 εκατ. ευρώ, μειωμένα κατά 46% σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο διάστημα του 2007, κύκλο εργασιών 1,65 δισ. ευρώ, αυξημένος κατά 1,1%, έναντι των 1,63 δισ. ευρώ το δ΄ τρίμηνο του 2007 ενώ τα καθαρά κέρδη αναμένονται μειωμένα συγκριτικά με το αντίστοιχο τρίμηνο του 2007, κυρίως λόγω των έκτακτων εσόδων ύψους 245 εκατ. ευρώ από την πώληση της θυγατρικής InfΟΤΕ.
> ...


και τα επισημα που επεσαν πολυ κοντα
http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=704183

----------


## costas43gr

> υπάρχει κανένας πάροχος που να σου φέρνει γραμμή inet χωρίς να προϋποθέτει ότι έχεις γραμμή/νούμερο ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Υ.Γ. δε θέλω να μου έρθει τηλεφωνική γραμή, μόνο inet...


Ανενεργός βρόγχος χωρίς αριθμοδότηση δεν υπάρχει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ .(μόνο μισθωμενα, VPN και τα συναφή για εταιρίες)
Απλώς αν δεν θες, δεν βάζεις τηλεφωνική συσκευή στην γραμμή, το κόστος είναι το ίδιο είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς στο πάγιο. Πουθενά δεν προϋποθέτει να έχεις γραμμή από ΟΤΕ , μόνο να έχει χαλκό ο χώρος σου από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## commando

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται και εχουν θεμα με ISDN γραμμες.
Σημερα κατηργησα την ISDN που ειναι στο ιδιο κτιριο με την FORTHNET pstn μου και την εκανα Φορθνετ και αυτη.Το κερδος ηταν +2Μbit περιπου.Τωρα συγχρονιζει παντα πανω απο 14 και με το DMT το εχω κοντα στα 16 mbit.Α ρε siemens και ιντρακομ τι μας εκανες με την ISDN.
Kαι ενα ωραιο με τον φασιστα πΟΤΕ.Δεν δεχονται το εκπτωτικο προγραμμα για το εξοχικο(http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/-/-/-/ ... soxin.html)στα Κυθηρα διοτι λεει δεν εχουμε στο ιδιο ονομα πλεον αστικο τηλεφωνο στην Αθηνα ενω κατι τετοιο δεν το γραφει πουθενα στο site τους.Τι λετε να κανω καταγγελια ΕΕΤΤ τωρα ή με τη νεα κυβερνηση?







[[email protected]/2008]


> κάποτε παρακολουθούσα το τοπικ άλλα πέρασε πολύς καιρός από τότε


Αυτο το τοπικ δεν πεθαινει ποτε μεχρι να πεθανουν ολοι οι ISPηδες χαχα.
Η πρωτη ADSL μου ηταν Αλτεκ over OTE ISDN επαιζε μονο G.DMT 7/0.8 στο ιδιο σπιτι αλλα σε PSTN τωρα ειναι Forthnet που ειναι παντα ADSL2+ και με καρφωτο SNR απο DMT tool στο Siemens SL2-141 ειναι 


```
Statistics	Downstream	Upstream
Line Rate	13759 Kbps	1020 Kbps
Noise Margin	1.3 dB	   6.6 dB
Line Atten   32.0 dB     14.1 dB
```

Oποτε ειμαι οκ απλα η Forthnet δεν ειναι οκ με τον AIX και εχει TS απο September,ειτε θα φτιαξει ειτε οι Αραβες θα την πουλησουν απλα πραγματα.λολ
Για τα αλλα εχεις δικιο ολοι οι ISP ειναι για τα μπαζα,ο ΟΤΕ ειναι για τα μπαζα.Η μονη λυση θα ηταν ο Εφραιμ να γινει προεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ για μενα.[/quote:26x4estb]

----------


## costas43gr

Με ISDN μεριζομενου βρόγχου το μέγιστο που έπιασα ήταν 3600-4000/500 περίπου, με pstn HOL 8-9Mbps/840-1024 .... με το Νετφαστερ έχει τον καλύτερο συγχρονισμό, από άλλα μόντεμ που δοκίμασα...  ::

----------


## commando

wow!Θα επρεπε να μην ειχε ερθει καθολου ISDN στην Ελλαδα αλλα εχε χαρη η μιζενς τεσπα.Παρε και τα δικα μου για του λογου το αληθες για 1.5+km μακρυτερα απο το κεντρο μας που εισαι λογικα καλα εισαι με 9 αλλα παρε ενα μοντεμ που να παιζει με το DMT κιολας να εισαι οσο παει...  ::  



```
Statistics  	              Downstream  	Upstream
Line Rate 	                      15822 Kbps 	1020 Kbps
Attainable Line Rate 	          18084 Kbps 	1184 Kbps
Noise Margin 	                   3.3 dB 	10.5 dB
Line Attenuation 	                 32.5 dB 	14.3 dB
Output Power 	                   0.0 dBm 	12.8 dBm
```

----------


## ALTAiR

Είχε πει σε κάποιο post του ο Nεttraptor ότι σηκώνουνε πείραγμα οι ρυθμίσεις στα adsl modems και βελτιστοποιείς έτσι τη σύνδεση σου.

Μποορεί κάποιος να αναφέρει τα πεδία που πρέπει να ψάχνουμε και να πειράζουμε για καλύτερη απόδοση της dsl μας. 
Εγώ δε βρήκα κάτι που να το πείραξα και να άλλαξε κάτι...

----------


## racer

Πως επηρέαζε η ISDN την PSTN ? :s 
Υποτίθεται οι χαμηλές συχνότητες δεν επηρεάζουνε την aDSL.

Το internet να υποθέσω το έπαιρνες από την PTSN έτσι?

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν εγώ που περνώ internet μέσω τις ISDN πάλι επηρεάζεται? 

Ούφ...






> Είχε πει σε κάποιο post του ο Nεttraptor ότι σηκώνουνε πείραγμα οι ρυθμίσεις στα adsl modems και βελτιστοποιείς έτσι τη σύνδεση σου.
> 
> Μποορεί κάποιος να αναφέρει τα πεδία που πρέπει να ψάχνουμε και να πειράζουμε για καλύτερη απόδοση της dsl μας. 
> Εγώ δε βρήκα κάτι που να το πείραξα και να άλλαξε κάτι...


Ανάλογος το modem που έχεις. Μερικά modem:
a. σου δείχνουνε όλα τα κανάλια με το SNR τους
b. σε αφήνουνε να επιλέξεις manually ποια κανάλια θα χρησιμοποιεί. 

Επιλέγοντας λοιπόν τα κανάλια με το μεγαλύτερο SNR μπορείς να βελτιώσεις το sync (τουλάχιστον το ονομαστικό). Εγώ έχω δει μέχρι και 2Mbit διαφορα μετά από αρκετές ώρες trial-and-error, αλλα μετά από λίγες ημερες έπρεπε να ξανακάνω τα ίδια trial-and-error γιατί αλλάξανε τα SNR.

Κοινός: αστο στην ησυχία του καλύτερα :: 

EDIT: 
Oλα αυτά γίνονται σε command line, αλλά επειδή το modem μου ήτανε linux, και επειδή ήτανε και "open source" στην θεωρία θα μπορούσα να γράψω ένα script να το κάνει αυτό για εμενα, η να γράψω ένα web interface.

Δεν έφτασα όμως ποτε σε σημείο να το χρειαστώ επειδή εγώ ήθελα την γραμμή να είναι full-on (έπαιζα online games τότε) οποτε τελικά κατέληξα να την κλειδώνω πολύ χαμηλότερα απ ότι θα μπορούσε να πάει προκειμενου να αυξήσω την σταθερότητα.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Πως επηρέαζε η ISDN την PSTN ? :s 
> Υποτίθεται οι χαμηλές συχνότητες δεν επηρεάζουνε την aDSL.
> 
> Το internet να υποθέσω το έπαιρνες από την PTSN έτσι?
> 
> Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν εγώ που περνώ internet μέσω τις ISDN πάλι επηρεάζεται? 
> 
> Ούφ...
> 
> ...


Κανάλια στη dsl εννοείς κάποιες συχνότητες που στο σύρμα περνάνε τα data? Έχεις κάτι σε φωτό να μου το δείξεις?
Thanx anyway...

----------


## commando

Mπορουμε να το ψαξουμε θεωρητικα αλλα στην πραξη ενα το κρατουμενο,η ISDN εχει θορυβο και μεταδιδει θορυβο.Οταν την εβαλα πριν 10 χρονια ειχα θορυβο στην PSTN μας και οταν τωρα βγηκε εφυγε και ο θορυβος και "βγηκαν"αλλα 2 mbit περιπου.Αρα μακρια απο ISDN.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Mπορουμε να το ψαξουμε θεωρητικα αλλα στην πραξη ενα το κρατουμενο,η ISDN εχει θορυβο και μεταδιδει θορυβο.Οταν την εβαλα πριν 10 χρονια ειχα θορυβο στην PSTN μας και οταν τωρα βγηκε εφυγε και ο θορυβος και "βγηκαν"αλλα 2 mbit περιπου.Αρα μακρια απο ISDN.


Κάτι που λέγανε παλιά ότι αποφορτίζανε τις ISDN? Χρειαζότανε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ...

----------


## MAuVE

> Κάτι που λέγανε παλιά ότι αποφορτίζανε τις ISDN?


Άλλο πράγμα ήταν η "φορτισμένη" γραμμή.

Μία γρήγορη ιστορική αναδρομή:

Οι πρώτες τηλεγραφικές γραμμές ήσαν μονού αγωγού. Το κύκλωμα έκλεινε μέσω της γης.

Όταν αυξήθηκε ο αριθμός τους, οι γραμμές απέκτησαν και δεύτερο αγωγό για να μην παρεμβάλει η μία την άλλη.

Ο τηλέγραφος λειτουργούσε χωρίς πρόβλημα, αλλά όταν οι ίδιες γραμμές επιχειρήθηκε να περάσουν τηλεφωνία, τα βρήκαν μπαστούνια με τις υψηλότερες συχνότητες.

Μία γραμμή για να έχει χαρακτηριστικά "γραμμής μεταφοράς" πρέπει να διαθέτει κατανεμημένη επαγωγική και χωρητική αντίδραση ανά μέτρο μήκους, τέτοιες ώστε η μία να ακυρώνει την άλλη.

Οι πρώτες εναέριες γραμμές που απετελούντο από γυμνούς αγωγούς στερεωμένους ανά διαστήματα σε μονωτήρες πορσελάνης είχαν περισσότερη χωρητικότητα ανά μέτρο μήκους από επαγωγή.
Εμφάνιζαν χαρακτηριστικά βαθυπερατού φίλτρου.

Την λύση έδωσε ο μηχανικός Pupin παρεμβάλοντας (τσοντάροντας) ανά διαστήματα πηνία τα οποία πήραν την ονομασία "πηνία φορτίσεως" από την μετάφραση του όρου loading coils ή άλλως "πηνία πουπινισμού" από το όνομα του εφευρέτη των. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mihajlo_Idvorski_Pupin
Αντίστοιχα, γραμμές με τέτοια πηνία απεκλήθησαν "φορτισμένες"

Στα καλώδια η ανηγμένη επαγωγική αντίδραση δίνεται με την συστροφή του ζεύγους, αλλά αυτό μεταφράζεται σε περισσότερο χαλκό ανά μέτρο.

Έτσι, σε κάθε απόπειρα να αυξηθεί το bandwidth, να τα και τα πηνία του Πουπέν.

Βέβαια, η μέθοδος αυτή δεν ισοδυναμεί με κατανεμημένη επαγωγή, γιατί οι φορτίσεις είναι σημειακές.

Αν το δούμε μόνο από άποψης αύξησης του εύρους ζώνης, δείχνει ικανοποιητική.

Αν όμως κανείς ψάξει και την φάση τότε θα δει ότι την "σμπαραλιάζει"

Γι' αυτό και στις γραμμές που περνάνε διαμορφώσεις στις οποίες η φάση έχει σημασία τα πηνία πρέπει να φύγουν => αποφόρτιση.

Στην ΕΡΤ για την μεταφορά του ραδιοφωνικού σήματος από την Αγ. Παρασκευή στους πομπούς χρησιμοποιούντο οι αποκαλούμενες "ραδιοφωνικές ευθείες" του ΟΤΕ.

Όσο η εκπομπή ήταν στα μεσαία, όλα καλά.

Όταν άρχισαν οι μονοφωνικές εκπομπές στα FM τα πράγματα ζορίστηκαν αλλά κουτσά στραβά έβγαινε πρόγραμμα.

Όταν μπήκε το stereo έγινε το έλα να δεις. Όλα τα "πηδήματα" στην φάση των L&R μεταφραζόντουσαν σε παραμόρφωση στον stereo coder.

Αλληλογραφία με τον ΟΤΕ "αφαιρέσατε τα πηνία από τις ραδιοφωνικές ευθείες".

Απάντηση ΟΤΕ "δεν υπάρχουν πηνία"

"Τότε γιατί η φάση είναι τόσο χάλια;"

Συνεννόηση δεν υπήρχε. Βάλαμε ένα ασύρματο λινκ Αγία Παρασκευή-Πάρνηθα και μετά από λίγες βδομάδες διαβάσαμε στα ψιλά των εφημερίδων:

"Ειδατε πως έφτιαξε το πρόγραμμα των FM"

Σας διαβεβαιώ ότι το πρόγραμμα ήταν το ίδιο, η ποιότητα είχε αλλάξει.

----------


## yorgos

Παράξενη σύμπτωση...... εχτές το μεσημεράκι είχα μία συζήτηση με έναν καθηγητή μου, εκτός μαθήματος, και μου ανέφερε για τον κ.Πουπέν  ::  

Και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, αυτός ο καθηγητής και ο MAuVE μοιάζουν πολύ και στον τρόπο έκφρασης-συμπεριφοράς και στο "γνωστικό απόθεμα"  ::

----------


## commando

Aσχετο απο 1/10 η Φορνετ εβαλε στους δωρεαν προορισμους Πολωνια,Αλβανια και Ουκρανια.Τωρα μπορειτε ολοι να τα φτιαξετε με οποιαδηποτε Ουκρανεζα βουρ ολοι για το "ανατολικο" facebook.

----------


## vmanolis

> Aσχετο απο 1/10 η Φορνετ εβαλε στους δωρεαν προορισμους Πολωνια,Αλβανια και Ουκρανια.
> Τωρα μπορειτε ολοι να τα φτιαξετε με οποιαδηποτε Ουκρανεζα βουρ ολοι για το "ανατολικο" facebook.


Και μετά, όπως λέει και ένα γνωστό θεατρικό έργο, έρχονται "Οι συμπέθεροι απ' τα Τίρανα".  ::  
Γειά σου Γιώργη με τις ενημερώσεις σου.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Κάτι που λέγανε παλιά ότι αποφορτίζανε τις ISDN?
> 
> 
> Άλλο πράγμα ήταν η "φορτισμένη" γραμμή.
> 
> Μία γρήγορη ιστορική αναδρομή:
> 
> ...


Σ' ευχαριστώ, πολυ κατατοπιστικός!

Τελικώς να υποθέσω ότι στις dsl γραμμές δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουνε πηνία pupin?

----------


## MAuVE

> Τελικώς να υποθέσω ότι στις dsl γραμμές δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουνε πηνία pupin?


Απαγορεύεται ρητώς και δια ροπάλου.

Την φυσιολογική μονότονη αύξηση της εξασθένισης συναρτήσει της συχνότητας, (ψηλότερη συχνότητα=μεγαλύτερη εξασθένιση, για το ίδιο μήκος γραμμής) μπορεί και ξέρει να την ισοσταθμίσει το adaptive equalization κύκλωμα στο modem.

Δεν μπορεί όμως να ξεμπερδέψει την "μπερδεμένη σαν κουβάρι" διακύμανση της φάσεις στις συχνότητες συντονισμού λόγω των πηνίων, τουλάχιστον στα οικονομικά πλαίσια ενός modem. 

Γι' αυτό, στα τμήματα του φάσματος που δεν μπορεί να γίνει ικανοποιητικό equalization πέφτει "ψαλίδι".

----------


## ALTAiR

Οπότε σύμφωνα και με αυτά που ανέφερε ο racer, μπορεί κάποιος να αναφέρει ποιές είναι οι συχνότητες που μπορούμε άφοβα να κόψουμε κι εμείς από μόνοι μας και ποιές είναι οι φαβορί να κρατήσουμεΉ ποτέ δε γίνεται αυτό από το χρήστη?
Κατάλαβα ότι κάποια modems έχουνε τέτοια προσέγγιση, με τις δυσκολίες της βέβαια!

----------


## commando

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=558990
Τα σεβη μου!!!!




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> ...



Ξεκινηστε με προφητειες 3 ημερων και καποτε θα φτασετε τον Master  ::  

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=37314&p=513072&hilit=fttc#p513072



> Θέμα δημοσίευσης: Re: Γεγονος!! ερχονται με την βοηθεια του θεου οι οπτικες ινες!!
> Δημοσιεύτηκε: Παρ Ιουν 13, 2008 18:47:25 
> 
> 
> Εγγραφή: Δευτ Ιαν 23, 2006 16:59:55
> Δημοσιεύσεις: 2983
> Fiber to the cabinet ...ηρθε το τελος.Bedazzled σημειωσε το για να με λες προφητη του χρονου.

----------


## commando

Η προφητεια πραγματοποιηθηκε επισημως ο Αγιος Δημητριος κ η γειτονια εχει FTTC το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι ολοι τα συμφωνησανε τα καινουργια συμβολαια να ειναι 24μηνα η τιμη 40 συν το μηνα και τα ρουτερ κλειδωμενα.Νταβατζιλικη για αλλα 2 χρονια μεχρι να ξυπνησουν τα ζωα

----------

